# Sticky  Detailing on a budget !



## WHIZZER

Ok chaps - what with the current economic position etc 

I was thinking of trying to put together a "detailing on a budget"

Perhaps good value buys ? alternative uses for products / products that can be used for more than one job / hand polishing etc etc 

Any ideas post away in here - then we can try and put together a guide which might help people

For instance the old fashion way of cleaning glass - a drop of fairy /vinegar and newspaper


----------



## -ROM-

A cheap APC from your local supermarket is 90% as effective as megs APC and 10% of the cost.


----------



## Brazo

rmorgan84 said:


> A cheap APC from your local supermarket is 90% as effective as megs APC and 10% of the cost.


Any ones in particular mate? Have heard Daisy APC mentioned but tbh I stick with bulk buy stuff. Is it with the usual cleaning products?


----------



## Neil_S

In summer when all you really want to do is remove a layer of dust, you can get away with a cheaper bulk solution, I like Meguiars Hyperwash, still playing with the dilution, 1 shot (30ml) mixed with warm water didn't seem to quite be as thick as my regular snow foam, so going to use a little more next time.


----------



## Avanti

Wilko's Paint restorer (which is t-cut metallic) doubles up as glass polish.
Car pride wicked wax (hard wax ) 99p, Wizz leather conditioner or astonish leather cleaner 99p, asda tesco car shampoo 69p, in fact car pride do a host of products 99p, remember the punto which was turned around with just 99p products ? 
Also there are stores like home bargains and poundstretcher, you can pick up branded names for a well discounted price. :thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

Brazo said:


> Any ones in particular mate? Have heard Daisy APC mentioned but tbh I stick with bulk buy stuff. Is it with the usual cleaning products?


Yup daisy is very good, it's my personal favourite. I've also tried tesco's own brand and it was almost as good as daisy, just needed to be mixed slightly stronger to get the same cleaning.

But yeah daisy is my recommendation last time i bought it was 68p for 1.5 litres and buy 2 get the 3rd free. So that worked out £1.36 for 4.5 litres.


----------



## GazT4R`

Probably not the greatest but Asda were doing 5 litres of Simoniz wash and wax for £3, black buckets for £1 each and MF Washmitts and 6 packs of MF Cloths both for about £3.
Halfrauds are still doing 3 for 2 on car products too so you can pick up AG SRP and EGP plus another for about £20.


----------



## PJS

Surfex HD surely?
Highly dilutible so will go a long way with wheels, bugs, pre-wash, engine bay.
303 Aerospace Protectant - tyres, wiper blades, exterior rubber and trim, interior plastic, and leather (not tried that one myself though, but their suggestion).
Glass - any decent off the shelf glass cleaner, or one the commercial cleaners use, as it has more IPA in it.
That said, 20% IPA solution should suffice in itself, if you have some already.

How budget is budget?
Any ceiling on what's classed as budget products?


----------



## edsel

QD Discount stores: AG srp £9.99 litre, wheel brush £2.99, tyre gel applicator 99p.
Pound wise: 1 litre AG shampoo £1, my wife bought me a bottle. Was sold out when I went back to buy the entire stock 

http://www.qdstores.co.uk/storefinder.asp


----------



## WHIZZER

^ Pjs I guess im looking at getting the best avaliable products hopefully still recognised brands but for those that dont have a endless budget or are ona tighter budget 

Any help really ?

I was thinking or perhaps having several budgets - perhaps below £5 - £10 - £20 ?



Chaps at the moment im really looking at products and uses and applications rather than shops and stores

Im looking for information to try and put together a guide ...


----------



## beurling

i suppose you could also add a link to the cheap random orbital sanders that people were using from another thread?

but then you have expense of different pads so maybe it doesnt work out as cheap as i am thinking


----------



## fleagala

beurling said:


> i suppose you could also add a link to the cheap random orbital sanders that people were using from another thread?
> 
> but then you have expense of different pads so maybe it doesnt work out as cheap as i am thinking


+1
still cheaper than a dedicated machine


----------



## mouthyman

groundnut oil is very effective on black plastics and alot cheaper than bumper dressing


----------



## adamjackdrew

I have found that on faded black plastic bits (especially when I had my old Escort!) that using black wax shoe polish is excellent. Not only restores the colour but also the wax part of the polish is a great water repellant. ALOT cheaper than back to black etc!


----------



## woodybeefcake

I did a thread along those lines a while back - is this useful?!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=101482


----------



## Ross

Stay off DW that how to keep to a budget:lol:


----------



## Andyuk911

Cheap products are not necessarily value ....

Best way to stick to a budget is put a set of products together that work and compliment each other .... that way you don't end up with loads of half used stuff ...
:thumb:


----------



## mazda3_daveg

Andyuk911 said:


> Best way to stick to a budget is put a set of products together that work and compliment each other .... that way you don't end up with loads of half used stuff ...
> :thumb:


Very good point - buying products that double up can save more money as if something does 2 jobs you have double the budget to spend on it.


----------



## EliteCarCare

Surfex HD has to be one of the most economical APC products available, it also has a large number of uses around the house, works wonders on UPVC windows. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Epoch

I tested my two wheel brushes that cost me £2.18 earlier and when photobucket behaves i'll upload it to the post i started.


----------



## caledonia

Colly or 1000p can be used to remove tar deposits while maintain protection. Providing they are gentle applied and work slowly.
Doing away with the tar remover and reapplying a LSP.
Don't tell me you don't own some of these. :lol:
Gordon


----------



## Katana

This is from my own experience.

Wash
- Any car shampoo works here
- A B&Q grout sponge or cheap MF mitt from poundstrecher
- A couple of £1 B&Q buckets or similiar ones from any store
- Spending £10 on a drying towel isn't budget is it, but i can't think of a cheaper alternative that won't inflict marring

Clay
- Megs kit for semi-cheap
- Clean Your Car have a good double clay pack for around £10, make your own lube
- Make your own lube from the shampoo and use blu-tak for clay

Protect
- Any carnuba paste wax from a supermarket would do wouldn't it so long as you apply regularly
- Best bang for buck is Colly 476s applied with the misted red side of a german app pad, a little goes a long way.
- AG EGP, put it in a spray bottle which makes using the right amount much easier so it's easy to remove as well, apply with the red side of the german app pad
- groundnut oil or ag bumper care for black plastics applied with any old sponge or rag
- AG bumper care works pretty well on tires as well i've found, still got plenty in my 325ml bottle after 20+ applications, buffs to nice factory finish or shiny if you leave on.

Polish
- By hand it's got to be 325/500ml of AG SRP using the white side of that german app pad, done this myself with excellent results, albeit sore arms
- By machine, £25 silverline r/o with a menz polish/finishing pad using the SRP again, or megs #80/83 if you want to spend more, tested this recently with excellent results as well.

Interior
- Not exactly budget but Poorboy's Natural Look Dressing, smells nice, easy to apply for factory finish or shiny, a little goes a long way if you use it with a spray head.
- Any other good non-silicone stuff?

Other
- Spray bottles, MF work cloths, and APC all cheap and easy to find in pound shops and supermarkets
- Wheel brushes are pretty cheap, wilko do one for £2
- If you don't want to spend for a megs slide lock brush pick up a pack of paint brushes for a £1 in poundstrecher and wrap in the metal bit with duct tape to prevent scratching.

Don't know if this was any help, just thought i'd try and pitch in.


----------



## isherdholi

B&Q were doing 5 litres of Simoniz shampoo for £1. Not sure how available that is now. I picked one up last week.


----------



## cloudnine

Katana said:


> - Make your own lube from the shampoo and use blu-tak for clay


You can use blu-tak as clay??


----------



## Puntoboy

Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel. Excellent for exterior plastic trim, tyres and interior trim. You only need a small amount too so it's lasts forever.


----------



## beurling

Katana said:


> This is from my own experience.
> 
> Wash
> - Any car shampoo works here
> - A B&Q grout sponge or cheap MF mitt from poundstrecher
> - A couple of £1 B&Q buckets or similiar ones from any store
> - Spending £10 on a drying towel isn't budget is it, but i can't think of a cheaper alternative that won't inflict marring
> 
> Clay
> - Megs kit for semi-cheap
> - Clean Your Car have a good double clay pack for around £10, make your own lube
> - Make your own lube from the shampoo and use blu-tak for clay
> 
> Protect
> - Any carnuba paste wax from a supermarket would do wouldn't it so long as you apply regularly
> - Best bang for buck is Colly 476s applied with the misted red side of a german app pad, a little goes a long way.
> - AG EGP, put it in a spray bottle which makes using the right amount much easier so it's easy to remove as well, apply with the red side of the german app pad
> - groundnut oil or ag bumper care for black plastics applied with any old sponge or rag
> - AG bumper care works pretty well on tires as well i've found, still got plenty in my 325ml bottle after 20+ applications, buffs to nice factory finish or shiny if you leave on.
> 
> Polish
> - By hand it's got to be 325/500ml of AG SRP using the white side of that german app pad, done this myself with excellent results, albeit sore arms
> - By machine, £25 silverline r/o with a menz polish/finishing pad using the SRP again, or megs #80/83 if you want to spend more, tested this recently with excellent results as well.
> 
> Interior
> - Not exactly budget but Poorboy's Natural Look Dressing, smells nice, easy to apply for factory finish or shiny, a little goes a long way if you use it with a spray head.
> - Any other good non-silicone stuff?
> 
> Other
> - Spray bottles, MF work cloths, and APC all cheap and easy to find in pound shops and supermarkets
> - Wheel brushes are pretty cheap, wilko do one for £2
> - If you don't want to spend for a megs slide lock brush pick up a pack of paint brushes for a £1 in poundstrecher and wrap in the metal bit with duct tape to prevent scratching.
> 
> Don't know if this was any help, just thought i'd try and pitch in.


i think with ppl not being able to afford a huge amount these are some great tips...

which silverline ro have you got for £25 ?? or am i just bein dumb?


----------



## SXI

I use bath towels to dry my car.

£1 from Poundland...


----------



## dholdi

I picked up a bottle of Astonish wheel cleaner from B&M Bargains for 99p just to try it. It worked surprisingly well so got another 3 the week after.


----------



## scj172

Great thread! exactly what we need in this current climate.


----------



## 306chris

dholdi said:


> I picked up a bottle of Astonish wheel cleaner from B&M Bargains for 99p just to try it. It worked surprisingly well so got another 3 the week after.


I've found those astonish products to be excellent value for money. I really like the bug and tar remover. Shifts bugs really well only downside is that it strips wax. It's only £1 as well.

Their household stuff is great as well and puts many of the big brand names to shame.


----------



## Katana

beurling said:


> Which silverline ro have you got for £25 ?? or am i just bein dumb?


I got this one http://www.mptools.co.uk/Products.asp?PartNo=589670 (was £25.40 delivered)
It's meant to be the orange hi-spec model but it was the new blue-ish silverstorm model when it arrived.
The tech specs for it are the same, it's just the design that's a bit different, was still perfectly comfortable to use though.










You can remove that black plastic rim on the bottom of the machine as well if you are worried about it hitting the paint.


----------



## nick-a6

Some of product on thread i created are really good.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=122432


----------



## nat1979

just been to morrisons, saw some carplan demon shine 5L for £4, 

could be good for some one on a budget.


----------



## PulseTurbo

If you want to do stuff on a budget, you've just got to be prepared to wait for deals to come up on stuff.

I for one don't spend that much on cleaning my car, and after reading this, I'm glad to see others also feel the same.

I suppose it helps that I've had new cars for the last few years, so it doesn't take much to make them look good


----------



## PulseTurbo

This is what my VXR looked like with just a wash! I've never used expensive products...


----------



## Geetarman

Budget brushes from Ebay, just got these today, and most impressed!










99p (& £1.60) delivery, can't be bad!


----------



## Bigpikle

I'll vote again for Surfex HD. 1L is about £6 and when it dilutes to make about 33L of product, it means its perfect for using on a budget. Wheel cleaner, degreaser, wax stripper (if stronger), pre-spray cleaner - does everything except fabric 

Nobody has mentioned own brand stuff like the Serious Performance range - the cleaner, sealant and QD are dirt cheap as a bundle and will hold their head up high against just about any mega £ brand IMHO.

AG stuff like a bottle of SRP & EGP will do your car many many times and is also superb value, esp when Halford have a weekly sale on 

Grout sponges at £1.48 will last a year when cared for, and a bundle of cheap MFs from somewhere like Costco are brilliant, especially if you can spolit a pack with somebody.

Collect rain water for washing with and save on water bills as well as be a little more eco friendly. Its also softer than most tap water so you save on shampoo use and massively reduce water spotting issues in summer. Save a foryune on a PW by using the local jetwash for a pre-rinse (no using the horrid brushes though) and then finish the wash at home with your 2BM, and avoid the need for a PW, foaiming etc and also save all the waste product in the drains.


----------



## Ross

Surfex HD is brilliant


----------



## Blazebro

I ordered one of these today:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390063367713

Starting to get a bit of a collection now. Budget becuse they'll last a life time. When they get dirty, throw them in the washing machine and then they're good as new.


----------



## Robmgti

Geetarman said:


> Budget brushes from Ebay, just got these today, and most impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99p (& £1.60) delivery, can't be bad!


You got a link to those old chap?

I got some great cheap brushes from Asda of all places last night! Will post up - 99p for some toilet n sink brushes that are nice and hard for wheels and arches.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Geetarman

Here you go:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Black-Magic-Detailing-pack_W0QQitemZ270410246458QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM?hash=item3ef5b4e93a&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1683|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

The guys delivers quick, got mine in 2 days. nice!


----------



## PulseTurbo

Blazebro said:


> I ordered one of these today:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390063367713
> 
> Starting to get a bit of a collection now. Budget becuse they'll last a life time. When they get dirty, throw them in the washing machine and then they're good as new.


Blaze, you can get similar (one sided) for just £2 at Asda at the moment.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

SRP, EGP and VRC from Halfords 3 for 2 is amazing for about £20


----------



## PulseTurbo

I know what SRP is, what's the rest?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Extra Gloss Protection (Sealant) and Vinyl and Rubber Care (works well on engine, plastic and tyres).


----------



## Blazebro

PulseTurbo said:


> Blaze, you can get similar (one sided) for just £2 at Asda at the moment.


I know, I bought one, but, as you say, it's one sided and also the cuffs on them are rubbish, unlike that one. Well worth the extra.


----------



## grant_evans

the best value for money product i won is autosmart - smart wheels. best wheel cleaner i have ever used and by FAR the cheapest. paid £13 for 5 litres, diluted makes 50 litres! 

poundland microfibres are also a great buy, they seem to stock different ones quite often but can usually get 3-4 in a pack.

a lot of saving money is waiting till ou find a bargain, keep an aye out for buy one get one free offers on apc when you go shopping. 

to be honest we really need a section where we can post up bargains, but obviously this is never gonna happen because of the site traders/sponsors. infact i would say around %80 of the suggestions so far would involve not buying from the site traders.


----------



## packard

Grant - I agree as a newbie on here you do have to hunt around for the best prices. Perhaps the section could be called "hot deals" - infact it would probably promote trade between the sellers/sponsors.

Taking the key sellers on here - it would be really good if somone could post the cheapest place for the top selling items that are always mentioned on here..


----------



## malky christie

This is a great thread Whizzer ,might give someone a few ideas if they're a bit short on cash .I'll be sure to add my pennythworth if I can.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

2 threads have been put up in the last 2 weeks with cheap Detailing equipment on ebay and they have either been deleted or edited.


----------



## Geetarman

For me while I have picked up a few cheap items on Ebay, I have bought most from traders on this forum that way I know the stuff is quality and their service top class.

The Ebay items are things I wouldn't spend vast sums of money on, I wouldn't spend a lot on brushes, but saw the bargain and went for it.

I think this is a great idea for a thread and very useful in this financial climate but doesn't take away from the fact if you want top quality gear the traders on here are the ones to go to.


----------



## outcastjack

Geetarman said:


> For me while I have picked up a few cheap items on Ebay, I have bought most from traders on this forum that way I know the stuff is quality and their service top class.
> 
> The Ebay items are things I wouldn't spend vast sums of money on, I wouldn't spend a lot on brushes, but saw the bargain and went for it.
> 
> I think this is a great idea for a thread and very useful in this financial climate but doesn't take away from the fact if you want top quality gear the traders on here are the ones to go to.


spot on, i love trying out cheap stuff like £1 tub of wax very good btw and a mitt from poundland which passed the CD test but drops some fibres. In conclusion worse than my megs mitt (£10) but better than my first mitt (£4).

That said there are times when I want the £30 wax or a decent mitt.


----------



## Blazebro

Got a fantastic product for 95p:

Tesco glass cleaner (the blue stuff in the car section). The only stuff I've tried so far that hasn't left even the tinyest hint of a smear.

Spray on, where it turns a bit foamy, wipe a bit with an MF and bingo gorgeous streak free shine. One of the best detailing 95p's I've spent :thumb:


----------



## PaulN

GazT4R` said:


> Probably not the greatest but Asda were doing 5 litres of Simoniz wash and wax for £3, black buckets for £1 each and MF Washmitts and 6 packs of MF Cloths both for about £3.
> Halfrauds are still doing 3 for 2 on car products too so you can pick up AG SRP and EGP plus another for about £20.


That Simoniz Wash and wax is really good stuff, alot less streaks if it drys before you rinse.

Tried to get some but they was out! Well worth buying.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## PaulN

Tyre and wheel brushes from Pound shops.....


----------



## Charley Farley

Which kind of got me to thinking is the whole detailing marketing machine designed to be bull-****e baffles brains syndrome.

Finish does not seem to vary greatly no matter what you use on hand-job (not machines) oh white and chalk additives not withstanding of course. There was a show and shine here recently with some stunning motors. One had been prepared on a budget of £25 the other for £250 with no labour costs (DIY) both were very similar finishes & colour, machining was allowed on each and yes ... you guessed, the £25 mix won the comp. I guess lastability is a key concern though, splatter from dressed tyres, beading, finish on non painted surfaces.

Not saying I agree for one moment, I'm just as gullable. If indeed gullability is the issue.

C


----------



## Charley Farley

Ooops, sorry, in my haste I forgot all about recommending a product or two. Mr Muscle glass cleaner (green) with the trade use only (which is probably a marketing thing) £3 (ish) and it'll clean all the car glass about 50 odd times, used properly you won't get one smear and end up with a sparkle finish.

Second is go to a boat shop (what actually are they called?) and buy some of their polish specially for boats, christ it's hard ... rock hard and lasts for ages. I bought trade secret carnauba boat cutting and boat finishing, both fantastic and cheap as chips.


----------



## Alan W

Buy from the 'Personal Sales Section' of DW! :thumb:

For example a half used pot of wax makes a lot of sense if it's only half price. 

Alan W


----------



## gardian

Another vote for Daisy APC from me. Also home bargins do some tyre shine which i find is good enough for under arches if applied properly, it was 99p

ASDA have some good cheap things to pick up also, i got a Kent microfibre noodle mit for £2, and I use this cheap one for the dirtier sections of the car, so that my Eurow washmit should last longer

Also ASDA do sturdy Black buckets for about £2, much better than paying silly money for a clear one with stickers on, IMO


----------



## swiftflo

Bargain Buys, if there is one, "Astonish" Glass cleaner - 99p. Great stuff, no smear & works like RainX.


----------



## PulseTurbo

PaulN said:


> That Simoniz Wash and wax is really good stuff, alot less streaks if it drys before you rinse.
> 
> Tried to get some but they was out! Well worth buying.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


I bought some when they were BOGOF at Halfords I think, ages ago. I find it works well enough, although I don't have much to compare it to.


----------



## mellowfellow

Two beach towels from asda £5.00 (for the pair ) washed first to get rid of lint , supersoft on one side ,ie the side you lie on , brilliant for drying cars . Blutac for claying at £1 a pack just throw away after each car and AG shampoo and conditioner made up like QD. 
APC from ASda or tesco is amazing for surface crap on wheels. £1 bottle. 
100% cotton gloves from bandq £2.00 fantastic for cleaning tight spaces in alloy wheels and applying polish and LSP on wheels .


----------



## troll

Katana said:


> I got this one http://www.mptools.co.uk/Products.asp?PartNo=589670 (was £25.40 delivered)
> It's meant to be the orange hi-spec model but it was the new blue-ish silverstorm model when it arrived.
> The tech specs for it are the same, it's just the design that's a bit different, was still perfectly comfortable to use though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can remove that black plastic rim on the bottom of the machine as well if you are worried about it hitting the paint.


Bump.

I got that model too, and yes I have also removed the black plastic rim on the bottom. Best £25 I have spent so far


----------



## james_19742000

I did start a seperate thread the other day, but now I have been pointed towards this one, I found a wax for quid in poundland the other day, said on the tin it was a paste wax in a conventional wax tin, complete with an applicator pad, no idea as to quality etc but I am sure for a very budget product it can be that bad, someone said its a prodrive product, didnt buy it but might do next time I am in there just to try it.

I did pick up some scratch remover product, again for a quid, will try that on a couple of small scratch's I have and will let you know how that is, but thought, for a quid, gotta be worth a go!!!


----------



## VIPER

I bought this wax for a quid the other week (or something very similar - a white 'jelly' like substance quite similar to Bilt Hamber Autobalm in consistancy).

I've been using it on my XR2...nah, only joking :lol: (as if ). No I've been using it on the wheels and door shuts of the daily driver and a few mates' cars I look after, and in all honesty it's not that bad. Not fantastic durability, but it leaves a nice enough finish. I've used poorer products over the years that have cost a lot more than a quid


----------



## karl0308

Posted this find up on a thread in Tools and Microfibres but seems better placed here. 
Got these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330352445141&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT Detailing brushes for £2.99plus £1.99 PP not bad, A few people already bought them since I posted the other thread up


----------



## RandomlySet

small tip...... buy a pack of soft sponges, or the yellow ones you get free in AG Gift Packs, and cut them up as applicators... Got the idea other day. I've got about 4 of those AG Sponges, gonna cut em all up into 4.... 16 small applicators that can be used to dress tyres/engine


----------



## mellowfellow

Sounds daft i know , but has anyone ever tried MR MUSCLE shower shine on either wheels or sills or indeed paintwork . It is basically a shiner sealant you spray on tiles and shower screens and walk away . Leaves great protection and a superb shine . I will try it on a scrap panel , but was curious to see if others have used it .
I too got the polish and a tub of wax from poundland , i used the polish only 5 days ago on a scrap panel and its still beading very well after 5 days of torrential rain. I am going to do a project on a neighbours car only using products that cost a POUND or less to see how it turns out and durability etc. 
I spent 17-18 hours on a neighbours BMW last week using the best of products , polished with 203s , glaze with blackhole , and LSP with opti-seal. And he didnt give me a penny ! Was supposed to be my "advert " but after a weeks rain and road grime it looks like **** and he does not give a monkeys how his car looks. Even a blast from a cold water hose or pressure washer it would look like new again but hes to **** to even do that , to say i am frustrated would be an understatement.


----------



## Avanti

mellowfellow said:


> Sounds daft i know , but has anyone ever tried MR MUSCLE shower shine on either wheels or sills or indeed paintwork . It is basically a shiner sealant you spray on tiles and shower screens and walk away . Leaves great protection and a superb shine . I will try it on a scrap panel , but was curious to see if others have used it .
> I too got the polish and a tub of wax from poundland , i used the polish only 5 days ago on a scrap panel and its still beading very well after 5 days of torrential rain. I am going to do a project on a neighbours car only using products that cost a POUND or less to see how it turns out and durability etc.
> I spent 17-18 hours on a neighbours BMW last week using the best of products , polished with 203s , glaze with blackhole , and LSP with opti-seal. And he didnt give me a penny ! Was supposed to be my "advert " but after a weeks rain and road grime it looks like **** and he does not give a monkeys how his car looks. Even a blast from a cold water hose or pressure washer it would look like new again but hes to **** to even do that , to say i am frustrated would be an understatement.


Be aware the Mr Muscle shower cleaner maybe acidic , which is not bad in itself, and should liken to wheel brightner, I have tried the Wizz stainless steel cleaner :thumb:

As for the cleaning a car with £1 products , I have already done it
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=34447&highlight=PuntoPunto


----------



## mellowfellow

Great job on the PUNTO , i posted a reply there . How many hours did it take you all in ?


----------



## Avanti

mellowfellow said:


> Great job on the PUNTO , i posted a reply there . How many hours did it take you all in ?


Was about 3-4hrs, would be nice to see some more projects though :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Been into Tesco this evening, they have Simoniz Liquid diamond and other Simoniz all for £4 and bogof :thumb:


----------



## orienteer

What an interesting thread :thumb:

I have been buying bits n pieces to make the best of my wife's New Beetle. I have received today the foam attachment and some valet ph etc etc

When I get 2 minutes and it's not blowing a gale I'll turn the drive into an uncontrolled snow scene :doublesho

My point ... I found this thread looking for info on "Daisy APC" and will now get some, when I'm out n about, so I can do the shuts and fuel filler etc etc. I was wary that the Megs would be more paint friendly, ph and that kind of thing, as well as more effective than a supermarket product.

It is now dawning on me that the detailing starts at intent ... grows to the application of hours of rewarding effort ... is rounded off by the use of 'elite' products to achieve perfection.

Daisy and the other aforementioned cheap stuff is for the middle ground where we just want to get stuck in and see what happens. I guess we either remain happy with super shiny, clean cars or end up moving onto the elite products to fulfill that craving for the ultimate result.

I'm confident Daisy will be safe enough to play at "detailer" for now and I'll see where i go from here.

Great thread and sorry I babbled on :newbie:

Regards, Ian


----------



## james_19742000

What sort of New Beetle have you got, we have one as well, teh wife loves it to bits!!


----------



## orienteer

Hi James

My wife has a 2001 2.oL in Pistachio light green :doublesho

I started looking at DW to give me ideas for making the Bug sparkle as it hasn't been very loved in the past! 

If you look on newbeetle.org or evvo or just buggin or newbeetle.org.uk or the vwaudiforum.co.uk you will find me getting stuck into the fault finding experience of others and of course trying to help :thumb:

If you haven't delved into Bug ownership you should know straight off the water pump should be replaced every 40k and cambelt at 60k.

Beyond that ensure you buy a vag-com cable off EBay in case you have any warning lights come on!! Just in case you understand :doublesho

regards, Ian


----------



## ksm1985

if you live in glasgow there is a shady shop called bonnypack scotland, under the clyde bridge on the motorway, i got 1litre of srp for 8.99, deep shine, leather cleaner etc etc 
for off the back of a lorry prices


----------



## alexf

Viper said:


> I bought this wax for a quid the other week (or something very similar - a white 'jelly' like substance quite similar to Bilt Hamber Autobalm in consistancy).
> 
> I've been using it on my XR2...nah, only joking :lol: (as if ). No I've been using it on the wheels and door shuts of the daily driver and a few mates' cars I look after, and in all honesty it's not that bad. Not fantastic durability, but it leaves a nice enough finish. I've used poorer products over the years that have cost a lot more than a quid


was that the poundland stuff? cos i was tempted just to try it lol


----------



## james_19742000

orienteer said:


> Hi James
> 
> My wife has a 2001 2.oL in Pistachio light green :doublesho
> 
> I started looking at DW to give me ideas for making the Bug sparkle as it hasn't been very loved in the past!
> 
> If you look on newbeetle.org or evvo or just buggin or newbeetle.org.uk or the vwaudiforum.co.uk you will find me getting stuck into the fault finding experience of others and of course trying to help :thumb:
> 
> If you haven't delved into Bug ownership you should know straight off the water pump should be replaced every 40k and cambelt at 60k.
> 
> Beyond that ensure you buy a vag-com cable off EBay in case you have any warning lights come on!! Just in case you understand :doublesho
> 
> regards, Ian


Yep, we have a 2001 2.0 petrol, in silver, am over on evvo as well and also CC, same user name, had the water pump and cambelt done as well only a few months ago, just changed the interior to leather as well, looks really good now, and yes the VAG-COM cable is a must, keep promising myself I will buy one! 

See you over on evvo, over there most of all out of the various bug forums etc :thumb:

James


----------



## PulseTurbo

Bringing this to the top...

I need the following, and I hope you can all help! Love a bit of a bargain, me!

Grit Guard
Drying Towels - Happy to pay for quality here, but want the best deal still!
Anything better than SRP? If not, I'll get that!
Wheel brush - Must not mark the wheels though, so has to be totally safe - no stiff bristles

That's it for now... Hope you can help!


----------



## The Detail Doctor

PulseTurbo said:


> Wheel brush - Must not mark the wheels though, so has to be totally safe - no stiff bristles


EZ Detail brush.


----------



## PulseTurbo

Where can I get that from DD? I saw you put your name down for the Swindon meet by the way, then took your name back off. Not able to make it?


----------



## -Kev-

PulseTurbo said:


> Where can I get that from DD? I saw you put your name down for the Swindon meet by the way, then took your name back off. Not able to make it?


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/ez-detail-brush/prod_480.html


----------



## PulseTurbo

Oof! £19 for a brush? Was hoping for something a bit cheaper, but if that's the best, then that's the best...


----------



## -Kev-

PulseTurbo said:


> Oof! £19 for a brush? Was hoping for something a bit cheaper, but if that's the best, then that's the best...


not cheap, but its very good imo


----------



## The Detail Doctor

PulseTurbo said:


> Where can I get that from DD? I saw you put your name down for the Swindon meet by the way, then took your name back off. Not able to make it?


Afraid not, parents called to say they were popping up. Family first.


----------



## PulseTurbo

That's fair enough! Of course family first. Hopefully at some point you'll make it to one. Normally arrange it every month-ish.


----------



## The Detail Doctor

PulseTurbo said:


> That's fair enough! Of course family first. Hopefully at some point you'll make it to one. Normally arrange it every month-ish.


At some point I'll be there, may even wangle the loan of a Miura (if it's MOT'd at the time)


----------



## PulseTurbo

Sounds good! 

Anyone? Towels? That's the main thing on my hitlist at the moment.


----------



## grant_evans

PulseTurbo said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Anyone? Towels? That's the main thing on my hitlist at the moment.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134689


----------



## PulseTurbo

Are they OK for paintwork?


----------



## grant_evans

PulseTurbo said:


> Are they OK for paintwork?


dont have any myself (yet) but i dont see why not


----------



## VIPER

PulseTurbo said:


> Are they OK for paintwork?


I picked up some of these yesterday and will be trying them out as large 'soaking up' towels i.e just laying them flat on the panels to blot up water. Only a CD test would determine if they were fine for wiping across the paint. Not used them yet though, and won't get chance to do any detailing this weekend, so it'll be a few weeks before I can say whether they're any good or not. Someone else will have found out before then.


----------



## woodybeefcake

Does anyone else think that this would be a really useful section, instead of just a thread?


----------



## rockape

if you bulk buy, then pump despensers are a must. i've still got just over half full my dg 902. and i bought the 902 5 or 6 months ago :thumb:


----------



## PulseTurbo

Just bought 1 litre of SRP on eBay for £9.95 - Seems a good deal to me 

Now, just for those new towels......


----------



## -Kev-

screwfix MF's for dirty jobs (interiors, engine bays etc) - £20 for 50
eurow shagpile MF's for buffing sealant, wax etc off paintwork - £8.95 for three
uber drying towel - from i4detailing or seriousperformance - £11


----------



## VIPER

woodybeefcake said:


> Does anyone else think that this would be a really useful section, instead of just a thread?


Nice idea, but tbh. I don't think it would generate enough interest to justify a seperate section (or even a subsection). 2 1/2 months on and not yet into triple post figures would seem to back that up.

We have introduced quite a few new sections lately (Bikers, Car maintenance, Music Zone, Swaps and we have a few more in the pipeline), so having too many makes the forum look overly cluttered and too long from top to bottom.

Tell you what, as a compromise I'll make this a sticky for the time being and see how it goes :thumb:


----------



## knowsnowt

woodybeefcake said:


> Does anyone else think that this would be a really useful section, instead of just a thread?


YEP sounds good to me:thumb:


----------



## PulseTurbo

fiestadetailer said:


> screwfix MF's for dirty jobs (interiors, engine bays etc) - £20 for 50
> eurow shagpile MF's for buffing sealant, wax etc off paintwork - £8.95 for three
> uber drying towel - from i4detailing or seriousperformance - £11


I reckon that's the one I'm going to get - the uber drying towel. It looks so nice I might get one to dry myself off! :speechles

Need to find someone who delivers free!


----------



## PulseTurbo

Viper said:


> Nice idea, but tbh. I don't think it would generate enough interest to justify a seperate section (or even a subsection). 2 1/2 months on and not yet into triple post figures would seem to back that up.
> 
> We have introduced quite a few new sections lately (Bikers, Car maintenance, Music Zone, Swaps and we have a few more in the pipeline), so having too many makes the forum look overly cluttered and too long from top to bottom.
> 
> Tell you what, as a compromise I'll make this a sticky for the time being and see how it goes :thumb:


Viper, I think it would work really well. Having a clear post each time for something that is a bargain would work really well, and may even spark some competition out there, which is what we need.


----------



## PulseTurbo

Need to clean and leather feed my seats... Any suggestions?

I'll spend out for something good, as they're expensive leather (BMW upgraded fine nappa leather - Champagne!)


----------



## PulseTurbo

Also, had the car detailed the other day, and had RimWax used on the wheels. Is there anything else I could consider, or is RimWax a good one to get for £14?


----------



## Brizee

Hey guys....don't forget Wilko's (Wilkinsons); I bought some Carplan Tyre Slik for £2.50...that's like half price!!!


----------



## woodybeefcake

Viper said:


> Nice idea, but tbh. I don't think it would generate enough interest to justify a seperate section (or even a subsection). 2 1/2 months on and not yet into triple post figures would seem to back that up.
> 
> We have introduced quite a few new sections lately (Bikers, Car maintenance, Music Zone, Swaps and we have a few more in the pipeline), so having too many makes the forum look overly cluttered and too long from top to bottom.
> 
> Tell you what, as a compromise I'll make this a sticky for the time being and see how it goes :thumb:


What about if it was a subsection in here? Kind of like Projects and Restorations is to the showroom? It would be nice to then have a selection of stickys. IE, one for wheel cleaners, one for waxes, one for shampoo, and so on and so fourth?

Its only an idea, but I would be really interested in having a big input into it!

Cheers for making it a sticky though! :thumb:


----------



## exocet

PulseTurbo said:


> Need to clean and leather feed my seats... Any suggestions?
> 
> I'll spend out for something good, as they're expensive leather (BMW upgraded fine nappa leather - Champagne!)


I've always used Glyptone's Liquid Leather http://www.liquidleather.com/liquidl.htm . Seems to clean


----------



## Ollie_Escort

Dont know if its been mentioned, but Poundland do some excellent black microfibres for £1 each (funnily enough). Have seen them in Scotland and the Isle of Wight so presumably they are a countrywide product!


----------



## Geetarman

Saw those the other week but the whole lot looked like they been dragged across the floor and were full of dust and stuff!! 

Not going anywhere near my motor, pity! Did get a tub of paste wax for me alloys for a quid though!


----------



## woodybeefcake

yeah I have got some of those! They aren't as good as megs, but still very useful!

Picked up some cyclists microfiber towels from Aldi the other day! They come in a 2 pack, about 140cm x 70 cm and a 1 pack which is something like 170cm x 90 cm (IIRC, don't shout if I'm wrong!)

They were £3.99 per pack, and work quite well as during towels if you use the two, but take a lot of ringing out! A million times better than a chamois though IMO!


----------



## ROBS3

*Don't shoot the messenger *

Just came across this site, and thought it may be of interest for some of you. Most of it you probably won't touch with a barge pole but cheap mits for doing the wheels/tyres maybe?

Anyway, as I said - don't shoot the messenger - just thought it may be of use for someone!

http://www.95pence.com/car-cleaning/

Rob


----------



## trejdelsol

Fair play theres some bargains to be had. The tyre scrubber looks ok, simlair to the one I bought and paid a could of quid for!


----------



## VIPER

Nice find ROBS3 :thumb:

I've incorporated your thread into this larger 'detailing on a budget' sticky thread to keep all this type of thing in one place for easy reference.


----------



## ROBS3

Didn't notice that sticky! 
Cheers Viper :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake

ROBS3 said:


> Just came across this site, and thought it may be of interest for some of you. Most of it you probably won't touch with a barge pole but cheap mits for doing the wheels/tyres maybe?
> 
> Anyway, as I said - don't shoot the messenger - just thought it may be of use for someone!
> 
> http://www.95pence.com/car-cleaning/
> 
> Rob


There are some really cheap microfiber wash mitts and brushes on there, nice find!

Another great way to detail on a budget is to win charity auctions on here (as and when they pop up)!

This lost (bar the LED light - which has just cost me £5.99 from Aldi, see here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=135243) cost me just £36, the money of which went to chairty! 










Its mainly dilutable, so this should keep me going for a while now!

See the thread here!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=135716

:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake

Sorry for the terrible pic, I'll get a better on in a bit!


----------



## Brian.

I'm curious about that wax from 95pence.com I looked at it and thought - engine bay and arches for a bit of rust protection! That is if that stuff doesn't do more harm than good :lol:


----------



## Nikon1149

Ahh.. this thread is exactly what I was looking for, unfortunately i'm still pretty overwhelmed by all the different abbreviations of product names on here and it's a lot of info to take in for a newbie.

I was wondering could someone possibly compile complete guide for budget products taking bit from all the input here? Separate categories for each use would be useful and easy for people like me to understand.

I'm looking to restore as good a finish as possible to my new Pug 206 but on a very tight budget.


----------



## WHIZZER

whats your budget ?- do you have access to a machine or by hand ?

What do you have already ?

Oh and get 30 posts under your belt and enter the competitions might win some goodies


----------



## Guest

Also, what are you trying to achieve?


----------



## Nikon1149

Well, it's a black 206 and i'm not sure if or when the finish last had any decent care or protection, i've had it about a month and its pretty dirty at the moment.

It's a 2003 model with 91k on the clock and i'm no expert but i'd say the swirling on it isn't too bad for a car with that many miles, but maybe I just haven't looked under an unforgiving light yet.

I have never done anything apart from wash a car before so have no experience of polishing technique or anything. I do not have access to a machine but would be willing to consider buying one if I had enough confidence in my ability to quickly learn a good technique.

I want to try correcting the paint to the best standard that can be expected from an amateur like myself with plenty of time and patience, but not much money or experience. I've read mixed opinions regarding whether decent results can be achieved by hand?

I was thinking along the lines of

Good wash + dry
clay
have a good go at REMOVING as much siwlring as possible with an abrasive product and filling out anything deeper that's getting out of my league or too abrasive/risky
then use a synthetic long lasting final product
Also include some sort of dry wash maintenance product

I'm not overly fussed on an absolutely flawless finish, but only because i'm trying to be realistic, although I would really like a sleek glossy reflective finish. I want to give it a thorough clean and try and restore as much shine back to the paint as possible without spending too much, and also long lasting with minimal maintenance

My main goals are durability and budget. It's so easy to get overwhelmed but all the different products and they're shortened names, and all the different pads and applicators and what each is used for, a guide of budget items sorted into purpose/stage of detail, have chems and corresponding applicators under the section for purpose as well as comments on other possible uses would be the easiest to understand I think.

------

To summarize, i'm open to criticism and advise. I'd say my budget is flexible but around £30-£40 just for chems maybe more for a machine if I can pick up a second hand one cheap and it'll provide much better results. Is that wishful thinking? I can still push the budget further if are any real worthwhile buys that cost a bit on they're own. 
As well as advice on best chems to buy i'd also like some realistic advise of what it takes to maintain a good finish, living in dirty central Bristol  I do about 1K a month, is 6 months between full spec cleans unrealistic? 
Do those dry wash products work? I've heard once a week with those should help a long lasting sealant last 6 months? 

I was thinking about starting a separate thread with all this to ask for advice with pictures of my car but I wasn't sure which section to start it in. advice on that too please?

EDIT: Also, are there pictures floating around from the earlier mentioned polo that was done on £25? That would be great to see.

Cheers guys.


----------



## WHIZZER

If you are intending to get rid of swirls etc then a machine will probably be your best bet but on a budget - a cheap shampoo and mircofiber mit will do a fairly decent job of cleaning the car 0- use two buckets one for shampoo and one for rinse ( this way you'll start getting used to washing in a correct technique) 
I would get a drying towel to dry the car but make sure you use the hose rinse method ( open flow hosepipe put across the car will take a lot of excess water away)
Try and get some mirco fibers for polishing etc 
Well by hand Autoglym Super Resin Polish will be a good choice (as it helps fill) 

I would see if you could get along to a meet and speak to few of the guys as well - Sample sizes can go a fair way as well - so worth looking into


----------



## Cullers

Well after reading a lot of this I have a couple of bits of budget help:
1. You can buy adapters for pressure washers meaning if you buy one type of washer to replace an older or less powerful model of a different brand, you can make the attachments fit so no need to purchase new attachments (great for things like snow lance, etc). These are on eBay for about £12-15
2. If you go searching for an item which is new, look through the listings to see if anyone has listed their item as "Buy it Now" along with "Best Offer". Make an offer of around 65% - 75% of the BIN price. If they are selling several of the same, quite often you can get a sizeable discount.
3. If you are watching something which is on auction (rather than BIN) on eBay, use a snipe tool. There is one I use quite regularly called HammerSnipe which is good and you get three free uses PER WEEK. Also useful if you are not going to be awake or in when the auction ends.
Hope some of that is useful.


----------



## Cullers

Also, the DA from Silverline as mentioned earlier in this thread is no longer available and I can't seem to find one elsewhere sadly!


----------



## bighed

Went to lidl today to see if there were any bargains and all there was, was the stockingette (if thets right) rolls of cloth. Are these actually any good?


----------



## mazda3_daveg

I bought a roll of W5 cloths - something like 50 tear off segments. At 4p a peice they are ideal for really dirty jobs like wiping the exhaust etc when I don't want to risk ruining a microfibre.


----------



## ajc347

bighed said:


> Went to lidl today to see if there were any bargains and all there was, was the stockingette (if thets right) rolls of cloth. Are these actually any good?


There's a whole host of stuff due a Lidl's tomorrow.

There's another thread about it here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=137298&highlight=lidl


----------



## steveyc

KArcher Foam lance 17.99 from halfords bought it today and used on 2 cars and a van. Great product but the bottle is a bit small, just means you have to fill it twice!








http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_217894_langId_-1_categoryId_165569


----------



## RedCloudMC

FK1000 - bodywork, wheels, glass, bikes, shower doors...does the ruddy lot and cheap too. Bargain.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Just fount this karcher washer with 50% offon the tesco website.

http://direct.tesco.com/product/default.aspx?R=206-5869

:thumb:


----------



## mellowfellow

this is even better brand new..........http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/karcher-press...werTools_SM?hash=item1c0dcc622a#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## beurling

i still think colly is the best value product i have ever bought

the stuff lasts for ages....very little goes on in the first place

and say what you like of cheaper brands being as good ( although colly is hardly expensive ) the shine on it..i cleaned one of our cars when it was covered and i mean covered in salt mud and crap..and i last waxed it 5months ago..and the shine is still immense...

i cant reccomend it high enough


----------



## kennym999

beurling said:


> i still think colly is the best value product i have ever bought
> 
> the stuff lasts for ages....very little goes on in the first place
> 
> and say what you like of cheaper brands being as good ( although colly is hardly expensive ) the shine on it..i cleaned one of our cars when it was covered and i mean covered in salt mud and crap..and i last waxed it 5months ago..and the shine is still immense...
> 
> i cant reccomend it high enough


Good to hear another bit of praise for collinite. I take it its 476 your talking about? Im going to get some after Christmas and a decent clay too.


----------



## beurling

it is indeed 476...

only prob is i am so pleased with it i probs wont try anything else now..lol


----------



## mellowfellow

kennym999 said:


> Good to hear another bit of praise for collinite. I take it its 476 your talking about? Im going to get some after Christmas and a decent clay too.


try blutac as a clay it works really well , and allows you to spend more money on a good sealant or wax.


----------



## WHIZZER

mellowfellow said:


> try blutac as a clay it works really well , and allows you to spend more money on a good sealant or wax.


Just be careful as you could end up doing more damage than you need to and end up having to spend more getting polishes etc


----------



## Ste T

mellowfellow said:


> try blutac as a clay it works really well , and allows you to spend more money on a good sealant or wax.


im lost on what to say, blue tak is for sticking stuff to walls etc, not to be used as detailing clay... please do not use blue tak....

as post above, it may/will end up doing more harm than good, :thumb:

heavens forbid..!!! i am seriously shock by this post... what next dont buy MF cloths use the yellow polishing towels or bathroom towels, and mr sheen as a sealant?

what about gravy as tyre dressing or the fat from the xmas turkey to dress your plastics and rubbers....

*detailing clay is detailing clay...!!!*


----------



## alan_mcc

i4detailing Tire Gloss

1 litre of tire dressing and 2 applicators for £8.95. Fantastic price.


----------



## mellowfellow

20RSport said:


> im lost on what to say, blue tak is for sticking stuff to walls etc, not to be used as detailing clay... please do not use blue tak....
> 
> as post above, it may/will end up doing more harm than good, :thumb:
> 
> heavens forbid..!!! i am seriously shock by this post... what next dont buy MF cloths use the yellow polishing towels or bathroom towels, and mr sheen as a sealant?
> 
> what about gravy as tyre dressing or the fat from the xmas turkey to dress your plastics and rubbers....
> 
> *detailing clay is detailing clay...!!!*


I have detailing clay also , please explain how damage can occur. thank you. In fact it was in this very forum , that i read it could be used.


----------



## mellowfellow

Instead of criticizing , perhaps you could state why not etc. Instead of spouting off in a public forum . Your comments about turkey and gravy I find highly offensive due to the money I have spent on my personal collection over the years.
Every car I have ever owned has been sold for TOP book price due to my attention and care of vehicle. Which incidentally I was doing before you were even born.


----------



## Jordan

mellowfellow said:


> Which incidentally I was doing before you were even born.


steady on old timer :lol::lol:

i think he just means that because bluetac has adhesive agents in it, it might lead to mar paint,

obviously with the right care taken it might not be the case, have you any pictures showing claying with the stuff?


----------



## mellowfellow

no marring , with good lube , then machine polishing afterwards , this back panel was covered in tar and had literally been sand blasted due to years of neglect.


----------



## KrisP

PulseTurbo said:


> Need to clean and leather feed my seats... Any suggestions?
> 
> I'll spend out for something good, as they're expensive leather (BMW upgraded fine nappa leather - Champagne!)


Apparently Johnsons baby wipes will clean leather seats quite well. Will remove biro marks and ingrained dirt.

Kris


----------



## magpieV6

Turtle wax Ice Polish used as tyre dressing, works very well + last a good amount of time :thumb: Plus you can buy baesting brushes at your local supermarket at a pond each for those nooks + crannies around and in the car


----------



## carl123uk

tyre foam from wilkos its about £2. i prefer it to the meguiars hot shine


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

mellowfellow said:


> no marring , with good lube , then machine polishing afterwards , this back panel was covered in tar and had literally been sand blasted due to years of neglect.


Nice reflections there, but still would not use blu tak as clay, only Sonus Green for me.


----------



## Black Widow

Bilt Hamber Surfex
AG Bodywork shampoo
Bilt Hamber Soft Clay
AG SRP
Collinite 476
AG Vinyl & Rubber Care


----------



## Steven_Norfield

Whats the 99p punto people were on about? I've searched the forums and I cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Jordan

Steven_Norfield said:


> Whats the 99p punto people were on about? I've searched the forums and I cant find it anywhere.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=34447&highlight=Punto


----------



## Connor_scotland

Awesome was looking for that thread!


----------



## DiscoTD5

Homebase have 1 Lge sponge and 2 small round ones for £1 in there special bins at the moment, small ones about the same size as a megs applicator but alot thicker!


----------



## m4rkie23

little tip i picked up. the small cheap shoe shine sponges you get for under £2 from your supermarket etc (not the proper branded ones) usually run out VERY quickly. when they are all used up, use it as a tire dresser. When used with Megs Endurance, the one I use is exactly the same thickness as my tyres, and rectangular, so are a great alternative to an actual applicator.


----------



## Jordan

Mirror Finish said:


> Nice reflections there, but still would not use blu tak as clay, only Sonus Green for me.


i'll be honest here,

i've tried it with alot of lube, and it works perfectly fine!

not discrediting anyone but its bloody handy for a budget, just make sure its soft AND well lubed,


----------



## khizrs

jason2800 said:


> just make sure its soft and well lubed,


lol :d


----------



## carl123uk

tesco and asda have a sale on at the minute on a few items. i.e cloths, shampoo


----------



## Dotti

To get in all the lines of my TT, I use cotton wool buds. Really works a treat!


----------



## fellowsuk

some great idea's here!! gonna defo get some of that degreaser think i saw some in hooty's in willenhall!


----------



## chewysrixp

My contribution to this thread..

Stardrops APC £1-2

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159304


----------



## Evil Monkey

The most effective and cheapest window cleaner I've come across is cornflour. Honestly! Mix a couple of teaspoons full with a litre of warm water in a spray bottle. Give it a good shake, spray on window, wipe off with a tea towel, buff up with a microfibre cloth. No streaks and lovely clean glass.


----------



## scottgm

What about Meg's #16 Wax?

Amazing value for money. can be found for around 13 badgers.

EVERYONE should own it.

Oh and..

B&Q Grout Sponges (Please read the thread on these before u fall off your chair)

Quite good if you get fed up of, or dont like using a mitt.

They are about £1.50 when i picked up mine.


----------



## paulr

Since time began, i've use old t-shirts and bed linen ( plus AG SRP) for polishing my car. The fact that it hasn't been mentioned leads me to think its not a good idea. Why is that?


----------



## SeanCorky

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week14Monday10.htm

Some cheap things here


----------



## Empire1

If you have a 180,000 car really there isnt a valet on a budget,because just the wax is about 150 but it goes a long way,and if you hav a 10,000 car halfords does some good stuff.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

You can get some Autoglym Super Resin polish on e-bay cheap enough ! think i only ended up paying €35 for a tub, two applicator pads and a nice microfibre !


----------



## paulr

Hafords have a 3 for 2 offer atm.


----------



## BAXRY

just posted a good budget stain remover hope its any good for you 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=165965


----------



## steadyeddy

Asda have noodle mitts at £2 in my local.


----------



## adi1

*Halfords*



paulr said:


> Hafords have a 3 for 2 offer atm.


Thought I would take a look at the Halfords web site, yes great AG SRP 1 Litre bottles £14.99 so I thought I will order 3 bottles and pay a little postage.
Wrong. I ordered the 3 bottles the postage came to £17.95!!
I admit I do live in the North of Scotland but come on guys that's a bit much,needless to say I did'nt bother finalising my order. BTW the nearest Halfords store is 100 miles away


----------



## Adnoh

Halfrauds do a car wash for £1 for those on a real tight budget, no idea how rubbish it is :lol:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_382027_langId_-1_categoryId_165527


----------



## bigmc

Just been to tesco for some cervezas and they had some cleaning cloths on offer for £2, 1 pack contained a noodle wash mitt and duster and the other pack was a polishing mitt, polishing cloth, glass cloth and wash mitt.


----------



## joshtbh

can anyone recommend some good cheap MF cloths for buffing off polish and wax please?


----------



## Lee.GTi180

joshtbh said:


> can anyone recommend some good cheap MF cloths for buffing off polish and wax please?


Asda are doing 6 Kent microfibres for £2! Every time I go in there I end up with 2 or 3 packs!


----------



## -Kev-

joshtbh said:


> can anyone recommend some good cheap MF cloths for buffing off polish and wax please?


spend a bit more for some plush cloths - elitecarcare do some very nice ones for <£5 each iirc. those kent might not be soft enough for paintwork, use them for dirty jobs


----------



## joshtbh

cheers lee and kev, I did a CD test on all my mfs and applicator pads this morning and put it this way it's no wonder i'm living in swirl city at the moment :wall:


----------



## joshtbh

which ones do you mean exactly on Elite Car Care? there are loads to choose from


----------



## -Kev-

joshtbh said:


> cheers lee and kev, I did a CD test on all my mfs and applicator pads this morning and put it this way it's no wonder i'm living in swirl city at the moment :wall:


what cloths are they then? these are also very good and cheap imo


----------



## -Kev-

joshtbh said:


> which ones do you mean exactly on Elite Car Care? there are loads to choose from


they appear not to be on there now, the eurow shagpile ones are pretty good though


----------



## joshtbh

-Kev- said:


> what cloths are they then? these are also very good and cheap imo


they were cheap ones no idea where I got them from, had them a while. I've lost faith in my sonus der wunder drying towel as well, it's cracking at drying don't get me wrong, but doesn't feel very soft any more.


----------



## -Kev-

joshtbh said:


> they were cheap ones no idea where I got them from, had them a while. I've lost faith in my sonus der wunder drying towel as well, it's cracking at drying don't get me wrong, but doesn't feel very soft any more.


used to use them as well, which is now for wheel drying as i use the uber plush ones on paintwork now


----------



## joshtbh

-Kev- said:


> used to use them as well, which is now for wheel drying as i use the uber plush ones on paintwork now


did you think the same as me then, that they don't stay that soft?


----------



## Dingo2002

-Kev- said:


> spend a bit more for some plush cloths - elitecarcare do some very nice ones for <£5 each iirc. those kent might not be soft enough for paintwork, use them for dirty jobs


I brought a pack of the kent ones and they are fine for wheels and glass etc but i wouldnt use them for buffing. The ones mentioned earlier in this thread from poundland (drying towel i think) are spot on though. On one side they are extremely plush, obvioulsy not up the standard of ones from official suppliers but then this thread is all about detailing on a budget.

Whilst on the subject of poundland i usually buy the odd bit in there when i wander past and brought a bottle of something called "spray and shine". Seems to be marketed as a last touch kind of product so at a pound i couldnt resist. gave the Vectra a quick clean last night and decided that since it had started to drizzle id finish off with it. according to the instructions you can spray on when wet or dry so i used it as a drying aid with one of my £1 drying towels and it worked a treat. left a nice bead from the drizzle and definately added shine. I wouldnt count on it lasting anytime but for a quick shine it isnt bad. will definately be stocking up and may use it as a last touch after waxing.


----------



## james_19742000

I bought many months ago the £1 Car Plan soft wax from Poundland, and last week I gave our daily car a wash and thought it was worth trying, it has left a wonderful depth of shine on the car but the durability is quite poor, only a week on and the beading is a lot less than what a more expensive product would cost, however for a quid, and if I was selling a car I would not hesitate in popping a coat of this on to make it look good, was really easy to apply and buff as well, so no good for durability, but for a quick and easy shine for a sale then it certainly gets a thums up from me.


----------



## DeanA

: )


----------



## DeanA

):  )_


----------



## SD1992

Heads up - Tesco's have a lot of their car cleaning products on offer for £1 each!

I use their wheel cleaner on regular washes and it does a very good job. Never tried the other stuff, but I got some interior foam cleaner stuff so will post some results later on


----------



## SD1992

Here are some results with the Tesco wheel cleaner :thumb:



















Not bad, considering its £1 for 500ml!


----------



## Caledoniandream

Asda has Simoniz 5 ltr Car wash for 1 pound this week :thumb: 

Will do nicely to wash my wheels, shuts etc. 

And............wash the car of "Her indoors" :detailer:

Must say lathers well


----------



## VIPER

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2277952#post2277952


----------



## Blazebro

Forgot about this thread. Heads up on the Prisitine brand at Poundstretcher:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176098&highlight=pristine


----------



## TarquinKrikery

Hi Guys, posted this in the Newbie section, since I'm a newby! lol Sorry this is probably more appropriate. Don't know if they're of any use to anyone, but Sainsbury's are selling Garden Spray bottles 1/2 price for 50p.

May be good for clay lube or wheel cleaning solution? They're yellow and a bit of a weird shape- but they work!  Like I said, might not be any use to anyone - but I bought a few and they work for me, but hey, I'm a Noob, what do I know?  lol


----------



## prolfe

tesco's have a 20l builders bucket at the moment that is about £3 that the grit guard fits inside.


----------



## james_19742000

My local Poundland have now started stocking 'Car Pride' Air Con cleaner/sanitizer, same principle as all the others, i.e. spray can, pop it in the car, put the air con on recirculate, press the nozzle on the can, leave the car closed for 10 mins or so, job done, used it on my car this afternoon, and seems just as good as many of the branded ones.

No idea on the longevity of it but have found branded ones dont last too long anyway, so probably just as good/bad, but thought for a quid, worth a punt.


----------



## whitey2048

Tesco are doing all their simoniz products at half price. I got 5l of pressure washer wash, a bottle of leather cleaner and a bottle of carnabua quick wax spray for 2 quid each yesterday. They had loads of other stuff including mf's on offer, all simoniz so have a look. I was at Tesco in watford.


----------



## Dean123

Tesco's are offering a microfibre duster on a handle and a microfibre mitt for 50p, knocked down from £2
they aint bad either, bought 2 packs


----------



## Bluefrog

asda have there kent car clean wash mitts for £1 each... were £3


----------



## kuflik

In POLAND you can buy kwazar mercury double action pump sprayers for less than 3L
Just so you know, in UK it seems to be much much more...


----------



## mjd

Not sure if this may have already been noted, but nevertheless. I use pastry brushes in favour of 'detailing' brushes. 2 for 2 quid on ebay.


----------



## Aeroandy

I'm sure its been mentioned, but ONR, you can use it damp on a cloth for cleaning the dash, etc. For protecting, UPGP.


----------



## -Ashley-

Hope this hasn't been mentioned but instead of buying a dedicated tar remover such as AG ITR or AS Tardis, use white spirit in a spray bottle.


----------



## Guest

-----


----------



## Bee

ye I agree StevenJJ, I only buy a new product if its replacing a product that is running out, I rarely buy a product that I haven't got but i'm looking to get a glaze next though,

I replace a product with a better one.


----------



## jacob12_1993

*Cheap sray bottles*

Tesco do daisy kitchen and bathroom cleaner for £0.46, the bathroom is a direct spray type and the kitchen is a mist spray style. Empty the contents into an old apc container or similar and voila a spray bottle for 46p instead of a couple of quid :thumb:


----------



## adamck

A while ago i was lucky enough to get the AutoGlym Valeting kit from halfords for £20 when they did a price messup!
Wish i had got a few now, still got a few of the items tho


----------



## adamck

Asda do some good mix and match deals.
2 for £5 on T-Cut
2 for £5 on DemonShine
2 for £5 on Kent Flexi Blade
2 for £5 on Wonder Wheels 'U'
12 x Kent microfibre cloths for £5

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...sleid=1214921925405&referrer=cookiesDetecting


----------



## nickfrog

Or if you don't have an Asda near you, B&Q have keen prices on MF and bits.


----------



## Griff..

adamck said:


> Asda do some good mix and match deals.
> 2 for £5 on T-Cut
> 2 for £5 on DemonShine
> 2 for £5 on Kent Flexi Blade
> 2 for £5 on Wonder Wheels 'U'
> 12 x Kent microfibre cloths for £5
> 
> http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...sleid=1214921925405&referrer=cookiesDetecting


:doublesho Flexi Blade? ok for glass but thats it :devil:


----------



## DW58

nickfrog said:


> Or if you don't have an Asda near you, B&Q have keen prices on MF and bits.


Ahem!

B&Q - 1 pack of Kent MF Cloths (6) @ £4.95
ASDA - 2 packs of Kent MF Cloths (12) @ £5.00 i.e. half the price!

B&Q - Kent Noodle mitt @ £4.95
ASDA - Kent Noodle mitt @ £1.00 i.e. 1/5 of the price!


----------



## Avanti

DW58 said:


> Ahem!
> 
> B&Q - 1 pack of Kent MF Cloths (6) @ £4.95
> ASDA - 2 packs of Kent MF Cloths (12) @ £5.00 i.e. half the price!
> 
> B&Q - Kent Noodle mitt @ £4.95
> ASDA - Kent Noodle mitt @ £1.00 i.e. 1/5 of the price!


Tesco 5*microfibre cloths £1.50


----------



## Avanti

Griff.. said:


> :doublesho Flexi Blade? ok for glass but thats it :devil:


Heh heh , thats why I like to keep my paintwork smooth as glass , so that I can use my blade


----------



## Jordan

Avanti said:


> Heh heh , thats why I like to keep my paintwork smooth as glass , so that I can use my blade












bah dum tish!


----------



## DW58

Poundland 4 MFs for £1.00, i.e. 25p/each - cheaper than Tesco 

Sorry - not trying to score points just help others. I actually have both Tescos and Poundland MFs for non-paintwork jobs, both good value.


----------



## GSiFan

Are the Kent MF cloths okay? I bought some at Asda a couple of weeks ago.

Paul


----------



## powey001

costco mfs are a must


----------



## powey001

12 quid for 36 if i remember right


----------



## Blockwax

I use Nilco pro glass cleaner....finishing off with Autoglym glass _*polish*_ seems to last longer without re cleaning..........

Just bought some mfc from Costco.........bright yellow...but look and feel good........great price for 
36 40x40 MF cloths.......£10.99


----------



## shamus1975

AG HD WAx on amazon almost half the price of the big retailers ie the fraud shop!!!


----------



## chrisw87

If you can buy it outside of Aussie, Armor all Heavy duty wash, it works fantastic as a pre-soak if you don't have the funds for a foam lance. Mix it up strong and spray it out of a $5 pressurised chemical/weed spray bottle.

Let it dwell for a bit and it removes grease, light tar, bugs, plenty of things! its brilliant as a cheap product, 5L is about $30 at my local store, or about $7 for 500ml.


----------



## xcJohn

Instead of forking out a shedload for a contoured tyre dressing applicator, use sandpaper to contour your desired medium and presto - a homemade tyre dressing applicator.

Also Surfex HD is remarkable. Can do a great job around the house on UPVC as was mentioned ages ago, works well on painted doors and windows too. The 5 gallon container I've just ordered will last me a lifetime.


----------



## Del-GTi

20% off all AG products at Halfords just now.


----------



## Dean123

flash car detail brushes £1 at halfords,and on 3 for 2

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_253055_langId_-1_categoryId_165486


----------



## macc70

Toothpaste for the windows. A little goes a long way


----------



## orienteer

Picked up what I'm sure is a suitable swirl spotter LED torch for £2 from Asda. Bright as hell!!!

:thumb:


----------



## james_death

xcJohn said:


> Instead of forking out a shedload for a contoured tyre dressing applicator, use sandpaper to contour your desired medium and presto - a homemade tyre dressing applicator.


I found the old flash dash the other day, and thought hey tyre dresser, foam pad stuck fast to plastic backing and sits in its own tub for storage superb.:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

Make a SunGun beating swirlspotter for under £50 here...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205820


----------



## scratcher

Just been reading the thread. I've got a couple of old drills that were going in the bin. Now they can have a new life


----------



## Allan M

I have just been to Asda for some shopping and spotted a couple of good deals,









£4
Noodle Wash Mitt
Sponge Wash Pad
Alloy Wheel Brush
Buffing Cloth
Detailing Cloth
Glass Cloth
3 Wax Applicator Pads









£3
1L of Triplewax Car shampoo
T-Cut Original
1L Triplewax Car Polish

Im sure its not as good as the really expensive stuff but for those on a budget ideal!!


----------



## Kiltox

Local Asda have sod all car stuff however Tesco have an own brand version of that Kent Car Care microfibre kit shown above for £5.

Also 5 packs of microfibres for £1 :wave:


----------



## lpoolck

Allan M said:


> I have just been to Asda for some shopping and spotted a couple of good deals,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £4
> Noodle Wash Mitt
> Sponge Wash Pad
> Alloy Wheel Brush
> Buffing Cloth
> Detailing Cloth
> Glass Cloth
> 3 Wax Applicator Pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £3
> 1L of Triplewax Car shampoo
> T-Cut Original
> 1L Triplewax Car Polish
> 
> Im sure its not as good as the really expensive stuff but for those on a budget ideal!!


The triplewax shampoo is under-rated, I think its a great shampoo. Never had any issues with it, and never seem to get may if any swirls using it.


----------



## chrisw87

For the Aussies, AutoBarn have a special on AG Fast-glass 1L spray bottle for $9.95


----------



## roblear

15 Kent microfibres for £4 right now at my local (Boston) Asda


----------



## wigginke

*Try news paper on you glass to remove those last few smears*

I have found a scrunched up sheet of newspaper works really well to remove those smears that one finds on the vehicle glass 
Obviousy the glass needs to be dry

It is also possible to use newspaper with spray on glass cleaners to get your interior glass clean also

Try if you have not done so, nothing to lose


----------



## rachael2011

I'm astonished at how cheap you can make your car look good for!


----------



## tom-225

It is true you can make a car look pretty good for not a huge amount but the OCD very quickly takes over and you end up spending a fortune lol


----------



## chrisw87

tom-225 said:


> It is true you can make a car look pretty good for not a huge amount but the OCD very quickly takes over and you end up spending a fortune lol


Hehe, that or the old social instinct that buying more expensive/more elite things is a better way to look after your "pride and joy"


----------



## trv8

wigginke said:


> I have found a scrunched up sheet of newspaper works really well to remove those smears that one finds on the vehicle glass
> Obviousy the glass needs to be dry
> 
> It is also possible to use newspaper with spray on glass cleaners to get your interior glass clean also
> 
> Try if you have not done so, nothing to lose


Been doing that for years. A damp cloth and newspaper works fine.


----------



## Decebal

Ross said:


> Stay off DW that how to keep to a budget:lol:


That is a good one. It is true. If you want detail on your car the products must be good quality to prolong and protect the paint of your car. I cannot say I can afford expensive things but I am not drinker or smoker so I spend my money for something more useful and for a long term. I love my car and I like to invest decent money to keep it nice and maintained well.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

Icelands are doing nice cheap MFs .3 in a box £1.ideal for throwaway jobs.....hurry up though cos apparently it`s not gonna be a usual line for them.


----------



## maestegman

Easily my best find since joining DW is Stardrops. Amazing stuff and very cheap.


----------



## Chicane

use your missus' powder/blusher brush as a soft detailing brush!? or a quick search on fleabay shows they can be had for as little as £2 delivered


----------



## rich1880

As per another thread CarKandy clay only £8.90 for 200g Bar


----------



## robtech

james_death said:


> I found the old flash dash the other day, and thought hey tyre dresser, foam pad stuck fast to plastic backing and sits in its own tub for storage superb.:thumb:


you can also use those shoe polish type too and there usually cheaper


----------



## robtech

make up sponges from the likes of poundland and bodycare ...big pack of them in bodycare wedge shapes etc are great for applying trim gels etc

pack o them is less than 2 quid.body care also does a retractable make up blusher brush for less then 2.50 works great .


----------



## Sirmally2

If your spray bottle has broken and you need a new one, try poundland in their gardening section. 2 x 1l bottles for £1. And just use a sticker/permenant marker to mark up what solution you have in it.


----------



## tarbyonline

Has anyone tried Lidls W5 Multi Surface cleaner as an APC. It has an award from the good housekeeping institute . Might pop in and get some tomorrow if the rain ever stops



Sirmally2 said:


> If your spray bottle has broken and you need a new one, try poundland in their gardening section. 2 x 1l bottles for £1. And just use a sticker/permenant marker to mark up what solution you have in it.


My local has pressure sprayers for a £1 as well.


----------



## [email protected]

Sirmally2 said:


> If your spray bottle has broken and you need a new one, try poundland in their gardening section. 2 x 1l bottles for £1. And just use a sticker/permenant marker to mark up what solution you have in it.


I have some of these got them to try they are good bottles  good misting on them too.


----------



## Trip tdi

This thread is one of my top 10, there are hard times out there in this world, money wise, jobs not to secure, but yeah its the ocd addiction, once you have it you've got it, and its expensive, you can go overboard at times.

I have used cheaper products many years ago, such as mer, astonish wheel cleener, black to black for the tyres, and it worked wonders, it was the effort that paid off.
People use to ask me, what do you use on the car, i use to tell them and they were amazed, i still use these products from time to time still, they come in handy, the only problem i have is the mer, its to dusty, but the cutting ability is there.
Wilkinsons sell good mf clothes plus asda selling kent f clothes, plus sponges wise for tyres, tesco sell there value pack for under a quid, you get a fair bit for your money.

Keep this thread open, as i very excited to see the results, its more down to earth with in the hard times with have, vat increased fuel prices budget, and the fuel prices are still rising, hard times.

Very down to earth thread, please keep this open,

Kind regards

Trip tdi.


----------



## lilrachiebaby89

Hi guys, I'm on a budget so this thread is just for me, I don't wanna be buying tonnes and tonnes of products, I've got my 2 buckets  how can i keep it to a minimum and keep my car looking perfect?


----------



## Rust.Bucket

lilrachiebaby89 said:


> Hi guys, I'm on a budget so this thread is just for me, I don't wanna be buying tonnes and tonnes of products, I've got my 2 buckets  how can i keep it to a minimum and keep my car looking perfect?


Be selective in your purchasing. You dont need to spend loads (to begin with :devil

Asda do cheap drying towels - 2 for £5, £3 each I believe.
Asda for Stardrops for an APC.
Go to Wilkinson for 69p spray bottles.
You can buy a decent wax for under £30- I got AG HD wax for £25 via amazon.
You can hand polish using SRP etc.
You can buy cheap tyre and rubber dressing.

Read through this thread, or look at what others are using on their cars.
I started with a small budget, but have started to invest in a few nice bits which I spent ages researching etc.


----------



## lilrachiebaby89

Rust.Bucket said:


> Be selective in your purchasing. You dont need to spend loads (to begin with :devil
> 
> Asda do cheap drying towels - 2 for £5, £3 each I believe.
> Asda for Stardrops for an APC.
> Go to Wilkinson for 69p spray bottles.
> You can buy a decent wax for under £30- I got AG HD wax for £25 via amazon.
> You can hand polish using SRP etc.
> You can buy cheap tyre and rubber dressing.
> 
> Read through this thread, or look at what others are using on their cars.
> I started with a small budget, but have started to invest in a few nice bits which I spent ages researching etc.


What on earth does APC and SRP mean? lol I will have a good read through though. Thanks!


----------



## Rust.Bucket

lilrachiebaby89 said:


> What on earth does APC and SRP mean? lol I will have a good read through though. Thanks!


All purpose cleaner.

Super Resin Polish (Autoglyms polish).

Trust me, you'll learn lots of new terms here (took me a week or so to get used to it).


----------



## lilrachiebaby89

Sirmally2 said:


> If your spray bottle has broken and you need a new one, try poundland in their gardening section. 2 x 1l bottles for £1. And just use a sticker/permenant marker to mark up what solution you have in it.


What would I need a spray bottle for? :wall: apologies for being stupid


----------



## Rust.Bucket

lilrachiebaby89 said:


> What would I need a spray bottle for? :wall: apologies for being stupid


Things like your all purpose cleaner etc.
Handy to have a few spare too for when you get more products.


----------



## drewster

i will be keeping an eye on this one


----------



## lilrachiebaby89

Anybody know where I can get a genuine Autoglym Drying Towel, I've found them on ebay £11.26 with postage is cheapest, has anyone bought one from ebay and can recommend a seller? Or even a different website, I want a genuine one and not sure if I trust the ebay ones.


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Why not check out the traders on here?
They all offer drying towels for the same budget?
Also some offer free postage.


----------



## lilrachiebaby89

Rust.Bucket said:


> Why not check out the traders on here?
> They all offer drying towels for the same budget?
> Also some offer free postage.


I was looking but I can't find the traders bit :tumbleweed:


----------



## cotter

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=29

There ya go :thumb:


----------



## lilrachiebaby89

Thanks, just come across this on Halfords website

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_783063_langId_-1_categoryId_165671

Simoniz 10 Piece Valet kit. I've tried to look for info on if anybody on here has used Simoniz, is it worth using? Does this seem like a good deal? It says Web Price £18.00 Store Price £29.99.


----------



## keithyboy

My first post one here. I've just read through all of this thread and there's some really interesting stuff that I can put to use on my Alfa 156.

I have a tip to pass on and a question.

The tip is for people with kids who want a grit guard for the bottom of their bucket. Cut the handle off one of those cheap plastic tennis rackets that come with a foam ball that gets lost after an hour and it'll fit in your bucket a treat. If you do have kids you will probably find one under a tree in your garden

The question is about machine polishing using a DA sander. There are a few links to what looks like a Silverline DA sander. I have a similar sander. Can I use it and if so what pads and polish should I be using? Any links to useful threads much appreciated>


----------



## fozzie17

This thread has some brilliant tips on it!


----------



## Dingo2002

lilrachiebaby89 said:


> Thanks, just come across this on Halfords website
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_783063_langId_-1_categoryId_165671
> 
> Simoniz 10 Piece Valet kit. I've tried to look for info on if anybody on here has used Simoniz, is it worth using? Does this seem like a good deal? It says Web Price £18.00 Store Price £29.99.


500ml Wash & Wax removes dirt & traffic film for a streak free finish
Nothing wrong with this as far as shampoos go. :thumb:

Jumbo Sponge is non-scratch foam, ideal for repeated use 
Hmm this sort of sponge is a bit of a swear word on this site. Best avoided.

500ml Wheel Cleaner is suitable for all types of wheels
Used sparingly should be fine.

Wheel Brush, perfect for those hard to access areas.
Yep will clean wheels just fine.

500ml Tyre Shine for a deep gloss black shine
will give an initial shine but as with a lot of these glossy wheel products won;t last very long and will probably sling off onto paintwork. Best bet is to spray it on and let it dwell for a few minutes then wipe off the excess with one of the polishing cloths in the kit. That'll give you a nice satin look. 

500ml Max Wax Polish has a super gloss finish
Wax polish tends to suggest a polish substance with some wax to provide a little gloss and protection. Probably not a great deal of longevity though so regular topups needed (probably weekly)

2 x 100g Polishing cloths for a superior finish
use to clean wheels, tyres and exhaust tips only :thumb:

20 Matt Dashboard Wipes remove dirt & dust quickly
probably loaded with silicon, fine if you like your dashboard greasy and shiny.

500ml Glass Cleaner is suitable for all internal & external automotive glass
cant go wrong with any glass cleaner in my opinion

Carry Case included for easy storage
nice little bonus i guess.

All in all more of a pack for dads who want a clean car but don't want to spend too much time doing it. It's not the sort of stuff you'll see recommended on here but some components are just fine if your on a budget


----------



## stevobeavo

Picked these up in Tescos

2 - 12 litre buckets
1 - noodle wash mitt
10 - microfibre cloths

All for £10


















Also got this in Ikea for some cheap storage

2 - metal frames that use metal clips to stack them safely
4 - 30L (I think) tub


















Around £40-45. Thought that wasnt to bad a price


----------



## lpoolck

^^^^^ you got a link for those storage tubs?


----------



## woodybeefcake

Not kept up with this thread in a while but was in Asda the other day and seen a few bargains. Got some Jelly Belly air freshners for £2 a pop and whilst the kent MF cloths are good value for money, go around to another isle where you will find a rack with a whole selection of household stuff, all for £1 a go! There you will find packs of 3 MF's for £1! I bought four but wish I'd have bought a tenners worth!


----------



## alan_mcc

Kent are doing 15 packs of mf's for a fiver :thumb:


----------



## packard

Asda now have the KENT microfibre drying towels at £3, not as fluffy as Asdas own brand but never the less still cheap.


----------



## Jared1

Aldi are doing two noodle type car washing gloves for £2.29. Good price.


----------



## Nath

I've just been into my local ASDA (Grimsby) and they seem to be having a bit of a clear out on car cleaning products. Their own big plush drying towels are going for £2 each, a six pack of microfibres are £2. I don't use a drying aid anymore since switching to ONR but they are selling demon shine 2l bottles for £2. Plus there is a whole array of other products for £2. I'm not sure if the offer is nationwide, but it seems like a massive bargain while it all lasts.


----------



## Jared1

Anyone recommend a single pad and polish combo for someone on a budget? I want to build up my collection, but for now can't afford to spend too much


----------



## r35id3nt

dont know if its benn mentiond but valet pro citrus bling trebels up as a QD/Glass Cleaner/ and spray sealent


----------



## tom-225

Jared1 said:


> Anyone recommend a single pad and polish combo for someone on a budget? I want to build up my collection, but for now can't afford to spend too much


Id reccoment Gtechniq P1 as the polish as for pads im not quite sure maybe find a cheaoer supplier to get holdof maybe 3 diff pads.


----------



## Jared1

tom-225 said:


> Id reccoment Gtechniq P1 as the polish as for pads im not quite sure maybe find a cheaoer supplier to get holdof maybe 3 diff pads.


Is gtechniq a correcting polish? I checked and it seems to be a non abrasive one...


----------



## gareth83

Not sure if this is the best place to ask, but when detailing from what I gather is this the basic process:

Jet wash
Use a foam gun filled with APC and spray on and leave to soak
Jet wash
Use foam gun with APC and cover the car
Use lambswool mitt with two bucket method
Rinse off using hose only
Dry using microfibre towel
Use a tar remover if required - white spirit?
Microfibre off
Use a clay bar and lubricant
Microfibre off

Am I then right in saying it is polish time followed by microfibre off, then apply a wax and microfibre off?

Then just maintain with a weekly wash? Not using APC though?

I have two full bottles of Car Lack 68 I think one is an AIO the other is a wax. I'd like to use these up for obvious reasons before I buy anything else. Do they act as a polish and waxing stages? I also have a Meguiars clay kit to use up.

I'm looking to detail a black new shape beetle on a budget which has loads of minor scratches. Anything else I should get??

What would be best value applicators if doing by hand?


----------



## Zola

Get to Asda!

I got loads of wee things, each were £2!

- 5 Microfibre Cloths
- Car Plan Interior Valet Can
- Car Plan Car wash Mix
- Alloy brush


----------



## TrM3

might just be my local tescos, but I just bought 2 x Microfibre washmitts and 2 x interior dusters for 50p for the lot! worth checking if anyone else is in tescos today!


----------



## Trip tdi

I love this thread, so down to earth, please keep this thread flowing.

Moneys tight in my pockets...

Kind regards.


----------



## Sirmally2

Screwfix are doing a Nilfisk C110 pressure washer for £69.99 this is £30 off the list price... Bargain for a machine such as this :thumb:


----------



## 6n2-sam

Hi guys, been a member a while now but haven't ever posted but I'll do the newbie introduction tomorrow when I've had some sleep!

Even more reason to get to asda! *Kent microfibres are 15 for £2!!!!* Their own brand ones are 2 6packs for £3 and drying towel and wash mits are £2, also buffing and glass towels are £1.75 each!


----------



## DanielJames

6n2-sam said:


> Hi guys, been a member a while now but haven't ever posted but I'll do the newbie introduction tomorrow when I've had some sleep!
> 
> Even more reason to get to asda! *Kent microfibres are 15 for £2!!!!* Their own brand ones are 2 6packs for £3 and drying towel and wash mits are £2, also buffing and glass towels are £1.75 each!


i'm off to asda.. lol


----------



## james_death

*Some bits i dropped on in the Local B&M... All 4 came to £3.76 and all tested and posted on the forum...:lol:










For a Cost of...









*


----------



## magoomba

Autoglym - Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner 3L for £14 in B&Q!!


----------



## james_death

Provided your tesco has them they are doing the Simoniz Diamond hard wax @ £2.25.

Also while looking for the tripple wax micro fibres only found by going to a tesco extra but not scanning @ 37p... but the full £1.50...

I did spot some offers on, although shelves were empty at the time...

Autoglym SRP the small, is it 385 ml? that was marked at £2+
The Wheel cleaner £5
Shampoo £4 i think
also turtle hard shell was @ £2+ also.. The Turtle was the only one left on the shelf apart from the Autoglym wheel cleaner..

Just a heads up if anyone out and about...:wave:


----------



## BoroDave74

Tesco's cheap spray bottles are apparently down to 31p but couldn't find any in my Thetford branch. Popped to Wilkinsons where they are reduced to 34p so bought a few. 

Wilkinsons also had their pump sprayers reduced; 2l £1.49 and 8l £3.98 IIRC if that helps anyone.


----------



## lincolnb

I think that the thing with detailing on a budget would be a little tough though there are good choices even at your local supermarket you might want to try out. Probably a cheap APC would go for 10% the price of the real deal and be ranking at 85% effective.

I think what you can do to make it a tad better is to just adjust with the frequency.


----------



## skip_ATR

Hi all,

First post here - but just wanted to say I found a pack of Tesco Value Microfibre cloths in the "house cleaning" aisle this weekend - 5 in a pack for £1.50 - for screen cleaning and smaller jobs they are perfect. They only come in white though - but at least you can see the dirt you are cleaning off 

Skip


----------



## Dingo2002

lincolnb said:


> I think that the thing with detailing on a budget would be a little tough though there are good choices even at your local supermarket you might want to try out. Probably a cheap APC would go for 10% the price of the real deal and be ranking at 85% effective.
> 
> I think what you can do to make it a tad better is to just adjust with the frequency.


Not sure what you think the difference between megs APC and supermarkets ones is but I can assure you there is very little difference. I use Selclen S which is a more industrial strength cleaner which can be diluted 1-50 or even higher and provides incredible cleaning power. I've never found anything to clean tyres as well. Its about £10 for 5l. Daisy APC is also just as effective as Megs or similar.


----------



## e32chris

thanks to all that have posted, im new to all this have always kept my car clean, but not DW clean! i thought i would have to spend hundreds on products but reading this can add some cheapies in with quality gear and still get a good end result

my mrs has always said how great stardrops is around the house but it never occured to me to use on the car...will now give it a go

cheers:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## mike-g

BoroDave74 said:


> Wilkinsons also had their pump sprayers reduced; 2l £1.49 and 8l £3.98 IIRC if that helps anyone.


Thanks


----------



## alan_mcc

ASDA Wash n Wax is £1.50 for a litre and is cracking through the foam lance.


----------



## za.64

if you use california scents air freshners, reuse the tin and soak the sponges in pot purrie oil or better still food flavouring liquid from all supermarkets. i use almond oil flavoring from asda at 65p a bottle. strawberry or raspberry also smells nice.
also bar keepers friend £1.85 from asda.
alan


----------



## za.64

also apc in morrisons in reading is reduced to 60p (citrus fresh)


----------



## mdswente

A quick heads up that the RainX 2-in-1 is on special at £1 in Asda. Spotted last week when there was a shelf full. My local has sold out now I grabbed the last few bottles.


----------



## Poke13

mdswente said:


> A quick heads up that the RainX 2-in-1 is on special at £1 in Asda. Spotted last week when there was a shelf full. My local has sold out now I grabbed the last few bottles.


Aw man I just payed £3 for that in Crewe Asda thought I would give it a whirl so far I am very impressed! Cleaned front and rear windscreens with 1:10 APC and then went over with this stuff. Have never used a rain repelant before but this stuff definitely makes a difference, I guess it wont last long on the glass but great so far good at £3 bargain at £1!!!


----------



## WannaBd

mdswente said:


> A quick heads up that the RainX 2-in-1 is on special at £1 in Asda. Spotted last week when there was a shelf full. My local has sold out now I grabbed the last few bottles.


I hope its not all sold out by me!:thumb:Thanks


----------



## edsel

QD stores

Meguires copy wheel brush £2.50, will probably last 6 months just like the genuine item.

Huge microfibre drying towel £4.99



http://www.qdstores.co.uk/corporate/storefinder.asp


----------



## craigeh123

No qd stores near me damnit ! Want that towel looks ace i


----------



## svended

*asda superstores*

Okay I keep seeing threads with offers on at asda stores so I thought as I was about to leave this morning I'd note a few down and make some other deals available. Here goes.

£1 Autochem wheel cleaner
£1 Autochem tyre and trim cleaner
£1 Autochem dashboard shine
£1 Autochem deep gloss car wax
£1 Triplewax 100% extra free car shampoo
£1 screen wash
2 for £5, £4 Carplan demon shine
2 for £5, £4.25 Triplewax liquid gold
2 for £5, £4 Triplewax car polish
2 for £5, £3.95 Triplewax fast wax
2 for £5, £3 Carplan screen clean
2 for £5, £3 Carplan bug blitz
2 for £5, £3 wash brush
2 for £5, £3 wheel brush
2 for £5, £3.50 Clever drying towel

hope this has helped a little.

Cheers mods for moving it to the correct spot.

I'll try and find a few other deals that are going, though to be honest 80% of the stock items are '2 for £5' deals.
The 'Autochem' range are on aisle ends at the moment which usually denotes a temporary stock item, which they'll then see about putting into an aisle if it sells well.

If anyone is having a problem getting an item, honestly, put a request in to costomer services at the front of the store. Availability is a major issue we try to keep on top of. Any store with less than (usually) 90% availability consistantly will get a visit from an area manager. As they say 'help us to help you'.


----------



## Big Buffer

Great if you on a budget fella


----------



## markbob917

yeh if only that was in every asda baaaaaaaaaaaaa wouldnt mind some of those drying towels for spares


----------



## craigeh123

the asda drying towel is very very elusive ! they have everything but that in the asdas near me


----------



## PugIain

svended said:


> £1 Autochem wheel cleaner
> £1 Autochem tyre and trim cleaner
> £1 Autochem dashboard shine
> £1 Autochem deep gloss car wax
> £1 Triplewax 100% extra free car shampoo
> £1 screen wash
> 2 for £5, £4 Carplan demon shine
> 2 for £5, £4.25 Triplewax liquid gold
> 2 for £5, £4 Triplewax car polish
> 2 for £5, £3.95 Triplewax fast wax
> 2 for £5, £3 Carplan screen clean
> 2 for £5, £3 Carplan bug blitz
> 2 for £5, £3 wash brush
> 2 for £5, £3 wheel brush
> 2 for £5, £3.50 Clever drying towel


+
£1 Autochem Upholstery cleaner that smells really nice.
The screen wash is a right bargain,you can get about 20l out of a bottle if youre tight.


----------



## Porks

Asda drying towels do they realy exist ? tried all my local asdas and the superstores


----------



## Avanti

Porks said:


> Asda drying towels do they realy exist ? tried all my local asdas and the superstores












Taken just last week


----------



## Avanti

svended said:


> Okay I keep seeing threads with offers on at asda stores so I thought as I was about to leave this morning I'd note a few down and make some other deals available. Here goes.
> 
> £1 Autochem wheel cleaner
> £1 Autochem tyre and trim cleaner
> £1 Autochem dashboard shine
> £1 Autochem deep gloss car wax
> £1 Triplewax 100% extra free car shampoo
> £1 screen wash
> 2 for £5, £4 Carplan demon shine
> 2 for £5, £4.25 Triplewax liquid gold
> 2 for £5, £4 Triplewax car polish
> 2 for £5, £3.95 Triplewax fast wax
> 2 for £5, £3 Carplan screen clean
> 2 for £5, £3 Carplan bug blitz
> 2 for £5, £3 wash brush
> 2 for £5, £3 wheel brush
> 2 for £5, £3.50 Clever drying towel
> 
> hope this has helped a little.
> 
> Cheers mods for moving it to the correct spot.
> 
> I'll try and find a few other deals that are going, though to be honest 80% of the stock items are '2 for £5' deals.
> The 'Autochem' range are on aisle ends at the moment which usually denotes a temporary stock item, which they'll then see about putting into an aisle if it sells well.
> 
> If anyone is having a problem getting an item, honestly, put a request in to costomer services at the front of the store. Availability is a major issue we try to keep on top of. Any store with less than (usually) 90% availability consistantly will get a visit from an area manager. As they say 'help us to help you'.





















I must confess, I tried the Triplewax shampoo through the lance last week, no suds/foam to talk about (did only use one capful as per instructions), topped up the lance bottle to 350ml and cleaned the car, removed 200 miles of a fortnight's grime no sweat , rinsed off and left a nice finish.


----------



## james_death

Porks said:


> Asda drying towels do they realy exist ? tried all my local asdas and the superstores


*Welcome to the Forum Porks....:wave*:

Its a case of keep poping in, our local didnt seam to have them for months then found out a local Detailer had been buying them up when they were in...:lol:

As Avanti they do exist...:lol:

Wonder if Avanti has been buying all the oil up there....


----------



## Avanti

james_death said:


> *Welcome to the Forum Porks....:wave*:
> 
> Its a case of keep poping in, our local didnt seam to have them for months then found out a local Detailer had been buying them up when they were in...:lol:
> 
> As Avanti they do exist...:lol:
> 
> Wonder if Avanti has been buying all the oil up there....


Nay, like you they were gone off the shelves for ages and then re-appeared, got some of the Autochem Upholstery cleaner to try and purchashed one more towel as they last months with frequent usage and washing :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

I just got 3M glass cleaner delivered for £3.44 from Amazon, also Kent car drying cloth for wheels £4 , ASDA have wheel and Dash cleaner £1 each , and Back to Black for £3


----------



## Porks

LOL they have all the other stuff not the drying towels at my locals.My wife thinks its great ive got a sudden interest in shopping


----------



## craigeh123

Yeah I to keep nipping in asdas !


----------



## gm8

had loads in asda govan last night if thats close to anyone, noodle mitts for 1.50 too


----------



## 5wany

Cant beat Asda if ur on a budget


----------



## cossierick

Just got some deep gloss car wax lol, wel for a pound it will keep the work van clean for a while.
I didnt no about this thread just saw it in asda earlier and thaught ive gota have that.

rick


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes

Any chance we could make a list that goes on the opening page?


----------



## e32chris

cant afford hose blockers then buy 2 round washing up bowls, cut them in half and hey presto for 2 or 3 quid you made your own  

and astonish anti-fog spray 97p from wilkinsons, it works well, cant handle steam in a bathroom but has worked on my kitchen window and back door which always steam up when me or the mrs is cooking. only lasts about a week but only takes a minute to re-apply

also works on the mrs golf cabriolet as that suffers in the colder weather


----------



## rossk26

B&Q do 12L buckets for £1.50, I will be popping up at some point to get myself a couple 

*They are bright orange too, perfect


----------



## fraz101

i bought 2 bottles of astonish,one was alloy cleaner and the other was trim and wheel shine....my advice, don't waste ur cash!!!!


----------



## renno

Tesco 9 piece MF cleaning kit, MF wash mitt, MF 2 in 1 sponge, 3 x MF cloths, 3 x MF sponge applicator pads and MF wheel brush for a fiver !!! not bad being as they sell their MF cloths for £1.50 each lols. The wash mitt looks like it would probably be better used for removing polish but the wheel brush is very sturdy  got to be worth £5 
Also in halfrauds the other day, AG SRP 500ml is 11.99 but the 1l is only 12.79 ! 80 pence for another 500ml lols FTW


----------



## WP-UK

Those B&Q buckets sound tempting


----------



## fraz101

Avanti said:


> Taken just last week


My old dear was in Asda Cumbernauld today and asked her to pick me some up.......there sold out too!! No Asdas in Stirling unfortunately ;(


----------



## micron

Not sure if it's been mentioned but I noticed in Asda tonight that they have some 1L carplan Demon shine at half price at £2. Is it any good?


----------



## Bratwurst

Just got me these little beauties



















and all for...










I thought they'd be good for wheels. I'm also sure I'll get only one use from each, but for a whole pound  they might turn out to be a right old bargain!


----------



## GolfFanBoy

^ bargain :thumb: I'd imagine the small pads could be used to quickly apply plastic trim products on tight areas like the front grill.


----------



## Bratwurst

Good shout GFB!


----------



## avit88

wee_green_mini said:


> Just got me these little beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and all for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they'd be good for wheels. I'm also sure I'll get only one use from each, but for a whole pound  they might turn out to be a right old bargain!


was the i phone included for a £1?:lol: if so that _is_ a bargain!


----------



## Daaaavvveee

This is the type of thread i have been looking for!! Im of to Tesco's will post back with what i get!!


----------



## Daaaavvveee

Tesco Warwick was rubbish!! nothing worth it there!


----------



## jones_g

Thanked you by mistake ^^^


----------



## Daaaavvveee

Its ok


----------



## rutt

found in my local poundland

an anti fog and carpet cleaner by mer
seemed worth a go








:thumb:


----------



## joshtbh

hi all,

Don't know if this will help anyone but I've been after a workable solution for cleaning between the spokes of my EP3 Civic Type-R alloys for a while, and I've found the best solution to date which is a bit of a "detailing on a budget" Heath Robinson affair.

I took an ice lolly stick (yes really!) and cut up an old microfibre cloth into small approx 2x2 cm pieces, and wrapped a piece round the end of the lolly stick, and got stuck in, worked a treat, best invention i've ever come up with lol. Hope it helps someone with thin gaps between spokes like me.


----------



## dogfox

e32chris said:


> cant afford hose blockers then buy 2 round washing up bowls, cut them in half and hey presto for 2 or 3 quid you made your own


Pretty thick question 

What`s a hose blocker..that needs a washing up bowl ?

dogfox


----------



## trv8

dogfox said:


> Pretty thick question
> 
> What`s a hose blocker..that needs a washing up bowl ?
> 
> dogfox


Here you go mate :thumb:......(why anyone would pay £14.90 for them i don't know )....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Juic...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item25672f4331


----------



## M44T

Meguiars tyre dressing applicator - around £6?
in asda I found this 'flash dash' 

















And even though its made by turtle wax ... The clearvue rain repellant I have found to be brilliant lasting through winter etc.
Its £4.99 in halfords (on bogof this weekend) and if you get yourself a little spray bottle its very easy to apply.


----------



## james_death

Have the flash Dash Sponge for exactly the same reason for tyre dressing.


----------



## avit88

M44T said:


> Meguiars tyre dressing applicator - around £6?
> in asda I found this 'flash dash'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even though its made by turtle wax ... The clearvue rain repellant I have found to be brilliant lasting through winter etc.
> Its £4.99 in halfords (on bogof this weekend) and if you get yourself a little spray bottle its very easy to apply.


clear vue is bloody fantastic! first time ive used it today and well i didnt even have to use my wipers!


----------



## dogfox

trv8 said:


> Here you go mate :thumb:......(why anyone would pay £14.90 for them i don't know )....
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Juic...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item25672f4331


Ah, got it  great idea & I like your price best :thumb: Many thanks.

I am always swearing when my hosepipe gets snagged on a wheel.

dogfox


----------



## trv8

e32chris said:


> cant afford hose blockers then buy 2 round washing up bowls, cut them in half and hey presto for 2 or 3 quid you made your own





dogfox said:


> Ah, got it  great idea & I like your price best :thumb: Many thanks.
> 
> I am always swearing when my hosepipe gets snagged on a wheel.
> 
> dogfox


As much as I would like to take the credit....
It was 'e32chris' with the exellent tip to cut up 2 washing-up bowls :thumb:.
I just showed a link to show you what they looked liked...and the silly price they charge for them :doublesho.


----------



## dogfox

trv8 said:


> As much as I would like to take the credit....
> It was 'e32chris' with the exellent tip to cut up 2 washing-up bowls :thumb:.
> I just showed a link to show you what they looked liked...and the silly price they charge for them :doublesho.


Sorry  I am still having a little difficulty in navigating around the posts.
Thanks for your help. Will find e32Chris post now.

dogfox


----------



## adf27

Found this at a pound shop:









You have to do something with the air freshner and then you're left with a decent spray bottle  
Looks the same as what most Autofinesse products come in


----------



## Titanium Htail

GOOD-YEAR, MF 58p Morrisons and Wipes, today.

John.


----------



## avit88

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHAVING-B...rber_Shop_Collectables_LE&hash=item3cc1e21d52

perhaps these instead of expensive 'detailing brushes'?


----------



## Daaaavvveee

Just picked up some demon shine (2£) and a large drying towel for £3.50


----------



## Daaaavvveee

Oh, from ASDA!:thumb:


----------



## alteclio

Don't know if it's been posted, but that's a good rubber/plastic conditioner aplicator.










Buy the cheapest you find (mine was 0,75€), don't use it, throw away the liquid, clean it well and fill it with your favourite plastic/rubber conditioner. Its perfect for the rubber around the doors and plastics around the windows.


----------



## Bratwurst

^ Sort of similar to a big bottle of Gummi Pfledge - Good shout alteclio :thumb:


----------



## alteclio

Yes, that's it, like the Gummi bottle.


----------



## Nath

If anyone has been to ASDA on the hunt for the blue towels but can't spot them, it may be that they have changed the colour - they are now bright green, i picked up 6 this morning from ASDA in grimsby - they has loads more too.

Also, anyone struggling to find the Autochem deep gloss car wax that was mentioned earlier, i almost walked out this morning, disappointed i couldn't find any, then some caught my eye in a bargain bin nowhere near the motoring section, so it may be worth having a wonder around checking all the bargain bins - you may find a gem. I tried the wax on a couple of cars today, the gloss it gave was unreal for such a cheap item, so thank to whoever originally brought this to attention.


----------



## chrisba

Almost identical to the ValetPro brushes - for £4.78 delivered!


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Demon Shine 99p for 2ltrs at Tesco, maybe the extra stores. I got two of them from Bidston


----------



## MLAM

These drying towels from Asda, are they now in a clear box and the towel is bright green?

£2.95 so the label says.


----------



## james_death

The Asda towels blue and green existed side by side for a while but seam to be just the green now so possibly fazed out the blue or manufacturer decide colour change to distinguish between the ones for asda and other marketing.


----------



## robtech

anyone tried that Rain x Type windscreen coating from POUNDLAND?


----------



## JohnA88

robtech said:


> anyone tried that Rain x Type windscreen coating from POUNDLAND?


 Iv'e got it but aint used it yet


----------



## MLAM

I found something even better value than Asda's Flashdash:

Foot Genie Sponges 3 pack for Pound! It's bigger than flash dash but material looks very similar, perfect for applying tyre dressing.

I found it in one of my local Staples of all places


----------



## s7even

Tesco doing 2ltr Bottles of Demon Shine for 97p in Glasgow ..


----------



## ash0402

yep is it called 'rain away' in a red bottle? i stuck it in a spray bottle and it works a treat, i was VERY surprised! lasted about a month through winter aswell!


----------



## jim55

s7even said:


> Tesco doing 2ltr Bottles of Demon Shine for 97p in Glasgow ..


what tesco is this ,i stay right next to the big one in springburn ,was it there:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Just seen this thread, something cheap and cheerful, Turtlewax Big Orange wash, lsp safe as well.

Degreaser, Astonish one is good, if you can find one, cheap but performs highly for it's price.

Polish wise, Mer polish is excellent, plus SRP as well.

Drying towel, I believe Asda sell one for 5 pounds, but have not tried it or brought it from Asda, have seen good reviews on here.


----------



## craigeh123

Demon shine currently 2 quid in my local Asda drying towels 3 quid


----------



## trv8

robtech said:


> anyone tried that Rain x Type windscreen coating from POUNDLAND?





ash0402 said:


> yep is it called 'rain away' in a red bottle? i stuck it in a spray bottle and it works a treat, i was VERY surprised! lasted about a month through winter aswell!


There you go mate :thumb:...
You had me confused there for a bit (post #353...#354) ....looked as though you were calling 'Demon Shine'....'Rain-Away' .


----------



## s7even

jim55 said:


> what tesco is this ,i stay right next to the big one in springburn ,was it there:thumb:


It was in the one at the Forge ....Also 2ltr Turtlewax shampoo for 97p


----------



## Niknok

Picked up some stardrops APC and astonish tar and insect remover from Yorkshire Trading for a grand total of £2.

No drying MF's in Asda though.


----------



## LittleMissTracy

For the enviromentally friendly Ecover Car Wash and Wax 99p for 500ml at Home Bargains.
Don't know what its like.


----------



## bradbury

Twin pack garden 750ml trigger sprayer! £1, at....? you guessed it poundland, these are dirt cheap, even in home bargains they're £1.50 each!
*http://http://www.poundland.co.uk/product-range/seasonal-ranges/gardening/


----------



## Niknok

Boundary Mill's sell some foam detailing brush sticks. They are very similar to the valet pro version but these only cost £1 for 5. You can find them in the arts & crafts section with the paint brushes. 
Similar to these
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Valet_PRO_Foam_Detailing_Brush_Sticks_1.html#aBRU23


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Tesco (at least the one in Bidston) are selling Simonz Car Shampoo 500ml and Car Wax 500ml for 62p each


Simonz Shampoo and Wax by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

I've also been getting these spayers from Homa and Bargain for 39p, there not massive. I've put Demon Shine in one, I'm going to put AG tar remover in one and Rain Away in another. I have 5, there come in pink, purple and grey.


Spayers by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


----------



## Prestige

Autoglym Multiwash is a good all in one cleaner.


----------



## craigeh123

chrisba said:


> Almost identical to the ValetPro brushes - for £4.78 delivered!


just ordered some of these to see what they are like


----------



## robtech

craigeh123 said:


> just ordered some of these to see what they are like


they usually have those in poundland in the paint decorating bit


----------



## craigeh123

robtech said:


> they usually have those in poundland in the paint decorating bit


Typically they never have stuff like that in the one near me , they never have any good car stuff !

Ill add to this thread by saying check out www.seriousperformance.co.uk 
A dw trader , really good value for money and ace to deal with


----------



## trv8

craigeh123 said:


> Ill add to this thread by saying check out www.seriousperformance.co.uk
> A dw trader , really good value for money and ace to deal with


Not realy 'Detailing on a budget' though is it.....which is what this thread is all about .


----------



## craigeh123

trv8 said:


> Not realy 'Detailing on a budget' though is it.....which is what this thread is all about .


Depends how you look at it , the drying towels are not much more than asdas , and in comparison to other brands I'd say they are much cheaper for simmilar products - yes I understand they aren't budget as in 99p stores budget but they are far far cheaper for glass cleaner and trim dressing etc than a lot of makes


----------



## trv8

craigeh123 said:


> Depends how you look at it


Just thought it would be more helpfull to mention a specific product for 'detailing on a budget', than linking to the whole store :thumb:.


----------



## craigeh123

trv8 said:


> Just thought it would be more helpfull to mention a specific product for 'detailing on a budget', than linking to the whole store :thumb:.


yep very valid point I didn't really think of that !


----------



## craigeh123

99p store sittingbourne had black buckets with metal handles and also insides marked 
With litre indicators . Grabbed a couple seem pretty good


----------



## Matt93

craigeh123 said:


> Typically they never have stuff like that in the one near me , they never have any good car stuff !
> 
> Ill add to this thread by saying check out www.seriousperformance.co.uk
> A dw trader , really good value for money and ace to deal with


+1



trv8 said:


> Not realy 'Detailing on a budget' though is it.....which is what this thread is all about .


To be fair I ordered the large kit that they offer....made some changes that met my requirements and in my opinion it was really great value...the box was never ending! so much stuff and wasn't expensive at all.


----------



## Matt93

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_25528.htm

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_25526.htm


----------



## apcv41

1L Flash with Febreeze Thai Orchard is currently on offer in Tescos, from £2.29 to £1.14. 15p more than the more popular Daisy, but much better as an interior APC, leaving it smelling lovely. Will last ages too as highly dilutable.


----------



## KmChoPs

I dont think there is such a thing now a days is there ?
Although there is AS G101 does about everything


----------



## trv8

KmChoPs said:


> I dont think there is such a thing now a days is there ?


Such a thing as what .


----------



## avit88

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_33085.htm


----------



## KmChoPs

trv8 said:


> Such a thing as what .


Detailing on A Budget .lol


----------



## trv8

Plenty of budget products available......some will do the job just-as-well as the more expensive and well known products :thumb:.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

*48p*

Tescos 4 piece microfibre cleaning kit, includes mf cloth, wash mitt, wash pad (great for bugs) and glass cloth.

48 British pence

My missus got me the last 2 at Prestwich store. She admitted to me that she now always frequents the car cleaning aisle in case of any bargains.


----------



## certa

I noticed Aldi were doing Carnuba Wash N Wax 3L for £2.99 on monday, dont know what its like to use or what the results are like


----------



## Guest

certa said:


> I noticed Aldi were doing Carnuba Wash N Wax 3L for £2.99 on monday, dont know what its like to use or what the results are like


It's very good, IMHO, if used to the correct dilution. I also use it very dilute as detailing spray :thumb:


----------



## ams_sxi

is there any cheap buckets with grit guards?


----------



## james vti-s

Simoniz Original Wax highly recommended 5quid


----------



## alcarp

ams_sxi said:


> is there any cheap buckets with grit guards?


Yeah would be good to find this out,


----------



## KmChoPs

alcarp said:


> Yeah would be good to find this out,


we bought some fantastic 30 lt buckets from place in Tewkesbury buddy called Patrico about 5 notes, http://www.patrico.co.uk/ and they`re solid too with lids. had them over a year now. Happy Days


----------



## MLAM

avit88 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SHAVING-B...rber_Shop_Collectables_LE&hash=item3cc1e21d52
> 
> perhaps these instead of expensive 'detailing brushes'?


 anyone used these?


----------



## alzieboy

*Tesco alloy Wheel Cleaner*

Bought 2 x 500ml of Tesco alloy wheel cleaner today @ £1.55 per 500ml, very impressed, used it on 4 used Bmw alloys which had been lacking in TLC, It brought them up lovely with just a little help from my Wifes washing up brush , which is now hidden down the bottom of the wheelie bin. Give it a try :wave:


----------



## Doug_M

I got Auto smart smart wheels for £10.50 for 5 litres, £1.50 for the spray bottle. 

Dilute at 5:1 so makes up 25 litres, thats good value! Works out at 42p for 500ml

Not trying to burst your bubble mate but worth while in the long run!


----------



## alzieboy

Doug_M said:


> I got Auto smart smart wheels for £10.50 for 5 litres, £1.50 for the spray bottle.
> 
> Dilute at 5:1 so makes up 25 litres, thats good value! Works out at 42p for 500ml
> 
> Not trying to burst your bubble mate but worth while in the long run!


 Well tell us where to get it then, I desperately need 25 litres of wheel cleaner


----------



## Doug_M

Got from my local autosmart rep at a show... 
Look up your local reps my best advice


----------



## jlw41

alzieboy said:


> Well tell us where to get it then, I desperately need 25 litres of wheel cleaner


Pm SueJ on here with the first bit of your post code, she will give you your nearest reps details :thumb:

Prices do vary from rep to rep though


----------



## craigeh123

Asda near me currently has holts wash and wax 5 litres for 4 quid , they also have the 1 quid spray wax etc back in


----------



## m2srt

WIZZ leather conditioner is absolutely fantastic. would use it if it cost 10x more


----------



## TopSport+

I'm looking for this wax but i don't really know which one is the best for me... Please tell me about which of this 3 is the best choice and why?
It isn't so much information about mystery and bos...
Anyone?

Thank's a lot.


----------



## VdoubleU

Don't know if it's already been said but poor boys black hole glaze is excellent I've used it for about 3 months and always getting compliments


----------



## Tsubodai

*Spray Bottles*

I'm looking to pick up a few of the above, which seem to go for about £4 each on ebay & the like.
Was just wondering whether I could use ones that have contained household cleaning products instead or do they need to be a certain type?


----------



## Naranto

Detailing on the smallest possible budget.

The cars:








Howard's lovely Sonnet II. There was never a time someone wasn't stood there looking at the car with a slightly puzzled look.









Finished paintwork, though the trim needs a second coat. Alan's Ebay 900 sensonic was bought for £301.50p!









A before and after shot of the bonnet to show what could be achieved.
Before - as it arrived from the car wash. The rest of the car had not been properly cleaned in a long while and was covered in swirls. Apologies for the bad photo.

The idea was as the 900 cost only £301.50p, we would try and detail the car as cheaply as possible. The prices are an estimate of the amount of product used. Electricity and lighting were free.

On the Sensonic we :
• Blutac'd the car - same as a claybar. Use a water spray as a lube. (Cost approx 20p)
• B&Q random orbital sander (£5 car boot sale) with a used polishing pad attachment. Menzerna Final Cut for mopping. (Cost approx 25-50p)
• Autoglym super resin polish. (Cost approx 50p)
• Meguiars gold wax. (Cost approx 50p)
• Forever Black for trim (30p)
TOTAL COST £1.75 - £2

And for the Sonnet it cost even less, as all it needed was a freshen up.
B&Q random orbital sander with a used polishing pad attachment. 
• Menzerna Final Cut for mopping. (Cost approx 25p)
• Meguiars gold wax. (Cost approx 50p)
TOTAL COST: 75p


----------



## l3aldo

Talk about making the best of what youve got - brilliant


----------



## Wisey

Dont know if this has been said before.

Arch brush? :










Asda smart price toilet brush  56p am sure it was


----------



## Bratwurst

Cueball is a fan of the lavvy brush.


----------



## Specus

Just got some of these in my local Asda on sale for £2.00...BARGAIN!










Also got some Stardrops APC on sale at Asda for £1.39 and a couple of empty spray 960ml Hand Sprayers from local Wilkos for £0.70 each...a cost saving lunchtime!


----------



## iPlod999

Bal mixing bucket. £3.99 from tops tiles.


----------



## onza100

Specus said:


> Just got some of these in my local Asda on sale for £2.00...BARGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got some Stardrops APC on sale at Asda for £1.39 and a couple of empty spray 960ml Hand Sprayers from local Wilkos for £0.70 each...a cost saving lunchtime!


I have some of those. Not the greatest but still handy.


----------



## Marky899

Asda has some gd deals on. £1 for sheepswool wash mitts. £1 for loads of cleaning products like wheel cleaner, wash n wax shampoo, dash cleaner, etc. plus magic trees for 69p. Buckets for £1. I bought absolutely loads just to try all there stuff out.


----------



## clav604

not sure if its been said but got alloy brush, noodle sponge & carpet cleaner from poundland, got some of them green asda towels everyone keeps mentioning hope they good


----------



## Forsaken

Autochem stuff in Asda £1,
Spraywax
Shampoo
Buckets
Wheel cleaner
Tyre n trim dresser
Interior cleaner+loads more,bargain!


----------



## Marky899

forsaken said:


> autochem stuff in asda £1,
> spraywax
> shampoo
> buckets
> wheel cleaner
> tyre n trim dresser
> interior cleaner+loads more,bargain!


+1


----------



## Jimski

2 litre pump pressure sprayer in Asda - £3.25

HERE http://direct.asda.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-ASDA-Site/default/Search-Show?q=Pressure+sprayer

Got mine from my small local branch.


----------



## Bratwurst

Great price!!

Wee word of warning though, avoid alkali or acidic stuff (like wheel cleaners) coz they destroy some internals.


----------



## turbom

Brought some of the autochem products from asda. seem ok.
Any budget ideas about storing detail gear?????


----------



## Jimski

Asda again, big plastic storage boxes with split hinged lids, £4-£6 upwards. Got one yesterday. Ideal.


----------



## pharmed

Jimski said:


> Asda again, big plastic storage boxes with split hinged lids, £4-£6 upwards. Got one yesterday. Ideal.


Any pics?


----------



## Jimski

This is the one I bought,

http://direct.asda.com/ASDA-50L-Flip-Lid-Storage-Box/001423934,default,pd.html


----------



## turbom

I thought i would add what i use for screen wash.Just window cleaner the green stuff from asda pour a little into the washer bottle and just add water great for summer use but i do add some winter screen wash to try and stop it freezing in winter.And the window cleaner for screen wash doesn"t dry out the wiper blades.

The only thing is people look at me like iam an idiot when i tell them what i use but obvious i think..


----------



## sistersvisions

turbom said:


> Any budget ideas about storing detail gear?????


A carboard box....:thumb:


----------



## turbom

Didnt mention its normally £1 in a spray bottle lasts for ages...


----------



## gm8

silverline pressure washer. 29.99 with free delivery and 3 yr warranty. used mine again for first time in ages (been in shed through winter) and it was perfect :thumb:


----------



## turbom

sistersvisions said:


> A carboard box....:thumb:


Bit hi tec for me!!!!! lol


----------



## DanielJames

Jimski said:


> This is the one I bought,
> 
> http://direct.asda.com/ASDA-50L-Flip-Lid-Storage-Box/001423934,default,pd.html


They're brill, very strong for the price!


----------



## Specus

Bought a microfibre buffing cloth from Asda for £1.00 - thought I would give it a try. Looks ok...has anyone else used one of these?

It has a mesh pocket at one end...anyone have any idea what that is for?

Update: did the CD test when I got home and it passed with flying colours. Also tested the seams and they also made no mark!


----------



## iPlod999

Specus said:


> Bought a microfibre buffing cloth from Asda for £1.00 - thought I would give it a try. Looks ok...has anyone else used one of these?
> 
> It has a mesh pocket at one end...anyone have any idea what that is for?


I bought a glass cleaner cloth with this to.

I also would be interested to know what it's for.


----------



## pxr5

iPlod999 said:


> I bought a glass cleaner cloth with this to.
> 
> I also would be interested to know what it's for.


Just reminded me that my glass cleaning cloth has a pocket on it too. Hope someone knows why :thumb:


----------



## Method Man

Got six MF cloths from ASDA Fosse Park, Leicester for £3.00. Two colours (blue and light tangerine (?) x 3 in each pack.


----------



## Method Man

iPlod999 said:


> Bal mixing bucket. £3.99 from tops tiles.


What sort of capacity have these buckets got? Like the look of them if they are 10l +.


----------



## iPlod999

:doublesho


Method Man said:


> What sort of capacity have these buckets got? Like the look of them if they are 10l +.


The measurement lines and numbers on the side. Go upto 16 litres.

I imagine to whole bucket is about 22/22 litres.


----------



## Method Man

iPlod999 said:


> :doublesho
> 
> The measurement lines and numbers on the side. Go upto 16 litres.
> 
> I imagine to whole bucket is about 22/22 litres.


Mint, cheers fella. Tried working it out from the pics & no info on the Topps website.


----------



## sitalchauhan

Saw MarkSmith post mentioning that ASDA are selling a lot of cleaning products with foaming trigger sprays at 2 for £1.50, so while I was at ASDA I picked up a couple of these:








http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...14921923725&aisleid=1214921925116&startValue=
There were Bathroom cleaners, kitchen cleaners, etc, all 2x for £1.50 (Just make sure it has a foaming spray, as there were some other cleaners also in the offer that had standard spray heads). Will just empty the contents into a standard spray bottle and use these new bottles for foaming my SmartWheels.

Also got one of these brushes for only £1:








http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...14921923725&aisleid=1214921925116&startValue=
It's about 6 inches long and 3 inches wide with stiff bristles, great for scrubbing carpets or tyres!


----------



## gttjames

anyone got detailing on a budget for da pads?


----------



## sitalchauhan

gttjames said:


> anyone got detailing on a budget for da pads?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Criss-cro...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item4169cba32b









£9.75 for 3x 5" pads delivered. 
Search ebay for "diamond foam polishing" and you can buy 3" spot pads too or individual 5" pads or the pads with a DA backing plate included.

Couple people on DW have bought these, if you buy them give a quick opinion of how you found them to use compared to other pads you have used?


----------



## pharmed

I have bought from that seller for my rotary. 

Seem to be very good value for money and no issues with quality etc... The seller is an absolute credit to eBay too (had some issues with a backing plate and got EXCELLENT customer service)

I have yet to use them yet, but I'll do a mini write up when I do (btw I bought flat faced and not hex pattern)


----------



## Method Man

Got a large packet of Blue Tack from ASDA at the w/e for £1. Really pleased with results using it as a clay with plain water as a lube.


----------



## Kiashuma

Method Man said:


> Got a large packet of Blue Tack from ASDA at the w/e for £1. Really pleased with results using it as a clay with plain water as a lube.


Really? Does it not marr the paint?


----------



## Method Man

Kiashuma said:


> Really? Does it not marr the paint?


Looked and felt fine to me. Applied some Megs polish and carnauba wax straight after and you could have a shave in the reflection.

Have a look on post #400 in this thread. OP used it on a Saab.


----------



## sitalchauhan

Considering you can get a 160g clay bar for £2.29 delivered, why risk using bluetac

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180692953622

Also, you wouldn't want to use plain water, you want to add some shampoo to the water to aid with lubricity (Or use a dedicated clay lube). You want the clay to glide over the surface of the paint without feeling "grabby" or sticking in any places, which causes marring.


----------



## DanielJames

1L spray bottles 68p in Asda


----------



## turbom

Read a post on DW about washing mf cloths in non bio washing powder and some white vinegar poped in poundland yesterday and got a 750ml spray bottle of it was happy until on the way home i could smell vinegar the top wasn"t fastened properley so check first. And its a nice mist spray spray bottle.


----------



## gttjames

sitalchauhan said:


> Considering you can get a 160g clay bar for £2.29 delivered, why risk using bluetac
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180692953622
> 
> Also, you wouldn't want to use plain water, you want to add some shampoo to the water to aid with lubricity (Or use a dedicated clay lube). You want the clay to glide over the surface of the paint without feeling "grabby" or sticking in any places, which causes marring.


people who have used the above clay where would you rate it in terms of aggressiveness?


----------



## Johnny_B

Found these buckets with grit guards included for £20 pound which isint bad considering ive seen them for over 30 in some places ... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## woody23

Thanks for that! Just ordered some


----------



## sitalchauhan

gttjames said:


> people who have used the above clay where would you rate it in terms of aggressiveness?


Here is a review:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=291051

And here's somebody else who tried it:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=298881

I have got one and the clay bar is softer to touch than my Bilt Hamber Medium clay. Haven't had a chance to actually test the clay yet though. Delivery from Hong Kong took about 14 days for me


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Goodyear MF cloths for 49p at home and bargain in the car section. Various types and colours.


----------



## turbom

Was in asda today they are doing stanley tool trays for £2.50 and spray bottles fit in them a treat.Not sure how to post up a pic...


----------



## pharmed

turbom said:


> Was in asda today they are doing stanley tool trays for £2.50 and spray bottles fit in them a treat.Not sure how to post up a pic...


Upload it to a website like imgur.com and it normally gives you the link for forums straight after.. would be good to see how big/small these are :thumb:


----------



## sitalchauhan

Just found this and reserved and purchased at my local Maplin for only £9.99 (Can also get it delivered for £2.99). Its extremely sturdy and well made, useful for carrying all my regular detailing products out when washing the car.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/heavy-duty-multi-purpose-tool-bag-476598










It's almost identical to the DoDo Juice Tooled Up bag (same dimensions) but half the price and seems to be a lot more hard wearing!


----------



## jonmac73

Probably old news but ........ BandQ yesterday 3 for 2 on some car products.
Got 2 x 6pack MF cloths & 1 x 3pack polish applicators with handle (they had noodle mitts too).
Also orange (see through) buckets & hozelock spray botles for 1.50


----------



## Jonathank

Anyone live near 'The Range'? They stock Kent detailing products at half the price you can buy even on E Bay. The little 3 brush set, steel, copper and nylon for example - £2.99. They have wheel brushes too. Here's the web page but my local store has more than they list here

http://www.therange.co.uk/search?asug=&keywords=Kent


----------



## Method Man

*Silverline Polisher*

Toying with the idea of buying one of these fellas

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SILVERLINE-...GMK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363168685&sr=8-1

Has anyone in our little corner of the forum got one and used it? If so, any guidance on how good or bad it is?

Mainly want something with a little more 'oomph' to help with final buffing stage as I like to apply polish/wax by hand with sponge applicator.


----------



## Serapth

Not the lightest of machines, but perfectly capable all the same. Have a couple at work as backup polishers. Come with a lifetime warranty so cant really grumble for the price. Personally i prefer to use them without the 'D' handle.


----------



## DrDax

Yep silver line is not bad at all, a little noisy and a little heavier than most. . I keep mine as a backup as I moved to a DeWalt rotary which has excellent torque and speed control. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonvespa

Aldi are doing 50cm high work platforms for £24.99. Make cleaning the roof a breeze and more stable than a step ladder. You could also use it for decorating if you are that way inclined!!

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_29635.htm

Had to ask in my local store, Bilston, as they weren't out on display yet!

S


----------



## Burg194

Got this From Tesco's today £1 idea wheels cleaner if you have multi spoke like me and cant get to the inside of the wheel. For a quid cant go wrong imo


----------



## Pignut71

Hi All,

I'm new here and have really enjoyed this thread. I've been to ASDA and bought a couple of the large MF's mentioned (one green and one orange) and am looking forward to using them. I've been trying to find something to act as a grit guard and wondered if one of those trays on legs that you get in some microwave ovens might do the trick of stopping your mit coming into contact with grit? Something like this maybe:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sharp-Microwave-Chrome-Rack-/271173959293

Cheers, Jon.


----------



## Pignut71

simonvespa said:


> Aldi are doing 50cm high work platforms for £24.99. Make cleaning the roof a breeze and more stable than a step ladder. You could also use it for decorating if you are that way inclined!!
> 
> http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_29635.htm
> 
> Had to ask in my local store, Bilston, as they weren't out on display yet!
> 
> S


Picked one up today, very pleased with it so thanks for the heads up.

Regards, Jon.


----------



## sitalchauhan

JDO330 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new here and have really enjoyed this thread. I've been to ASDA and bought a couple of the large MF's mentioned (one green and one orange) and am looking forward to using them. I've been trying to find something to act as a grit guard and wondered if one of those trays on legs that you get in some microwave ovens might do the trick of stopping your mit coming into contact with grit? Something like this maybe:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sharp-Microwave-Chrome-Rack-/271173959293
> 
> Cheers, Jon.


They won't work because you need something to stop the swirling of the water (hence why the grit guards have the X shaped flat pieces). Without this, the grit will just float upwards whenever the water swirls. Also, I would avoid anything metal due to rust and possible small bits of rust flaking off and getting into your mitt. (You could use an upside down plastic garden sieve that fits in your bucket to avoid using metal, and the mesh would be a lot tighter than the wires, plus it will probably be cheaper than a metal rack). Asda sell garden sieves for £1 and you can Click & Collect from your local store for free: http://direct.asda.com/ASDA-Plastic-Gardening-Sieve/001677263,default,pd.html

I made my own grit guards for free using things I had lying around. I used some plastic pipe, plastic mesh and some zipties, all of which where sitting in my shed. I cut the pipe into lots of 2.5" high cylinders, placed them all in the bucket so they fitted tightly, and then ziptied the mesh to them to hold it all together.

I honestly think my design works better than the proper grit guards. Even if I try to swirl the water around very very vigorously, the water at the base of the cylinders does not swirl at all, and any water movement above stops within a second or two due to the resistance the tubes and mesh create.

Here is a picture:


----------



## pharmed

Wow great idea there!


----------



## Pignut71

pharmed said:


> Wow great idea there!


^^^ What he said, great design IMO. Thanks.

Regards, Jon.


----------



## Johnny_B

Found these 300ml aluminium bottles on ebay for £1.50!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_n...0&_odkw=garage+work+bench&_osacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## vw23

Great idea!


----------



## Wisey

Might have been covered before. But does anyone recommend any cheaper polishing pads for a DA polisher? :buffer:

In need of some new pads, just wondering if there is cheaper non 'named/branded' one? Willing to give some a try to see what they are like compared to the dearer ones


----------



## Method Man

Wisey said:


> Might have been covered before. But does anyone recommend any cheaper polishing pads for a DA polisher? :buffer:
> 
> In need of some new pads, just wondering if there is cheaper non 'named/branded' one? Willing to give some a try to see what they are like compared to the dearer ones


Have a look at post #432 in this thread - hth.


----------



## herbiedacious

If these are Shinemate pads (they look as if they are) you shouldnt have any problems with the performance of them but you may have to reglue the velcro backing after a few uses. Worth the money, I'd say. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeyD

Aldi are currently selling a paint brush set, which includes 2 round brushes - bought 2 packs at 2.99 each.









Can alwasy use the other brushers on the engine bay or for actually painting :thumb:


----------



## Method Man

MikeyD said:


> Aldi are currently selling a paint brush set, which includes 2 round brushes - bought 2 packs at 2.99 each.
> 
> View attachment 29605
> 
> 
> Can alwasy use the other brushers on the engine bay or for actually painting :thumb:


Let us in the budget sector know how you get on with these fella esp. what the bristle quality/loss is like with them and whether the collars are rubber/plastic (as would appear from the pics) or that nasty sharp metal on the other ones which you have to tape up before use.

I've had some 'minging' budget brushes in the past - the bristles fell out completely after about three uses


----------



## QPRsteve

Silverline machine polisher is only £40 in toolstation


----------



## sitalchauhan

QPRsteve said:


> Silverline machine polisher is only £40 in toolstation


Was it this one? 
http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Power+Tools/Polishers/Sander+Polisher+180mm+230V/d40/sd3309/p84532

If so, that is the cheaper model (it has a light blue casing) :
http://www.silverlinetools.com/products?search=sander+polisher

Most people recommend the higher 'SilverStorm' model which has the darker casing and it maintains the rpm speed under load. It is only £44.82 delivered on amazon:
Silverline Silverstorm 129659 180 mm Sander Polisher: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## Tsubodai

Forsaken said:


> Autochem stuff in Asda £1,
> Spraywax
> Shampoo
> Buckets
> Wheel cleaner
> Tyre n trim dresser
> Interior cleaner+loads more,bargain!


Quick heads up, most of the Auto-Chem stuff was 75p in Asda this afternoon - Spraywax, Shampoo, wheel cleaner & trim dresser I think.

Picked up the wheel cleaner & trim dressing to try out as I'll be doing the M-I-L's car over Easter so they'll do for that


----------



## Chris 9-5

ASDA again, 24 microfibers for £8


----------



## adamangler

ASDA drying towels in at £3 leeds and bradford stores

B&Q currently doing 3 for 2 on all car care stuff

dont know if its that cheap but bought one of these steps today

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/abru-ladders/abru-step-ladder-kitchen-white/invt/0261371?VBMST=step

13 quid

along with half a dozen spray bottles at 70p each


----------



## Johnny_B

Anyone looking a wheel brush? .. THIS IS A STEAL!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/extra-lon...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item35b96c51e0


----------



## tarbyonline

Chris 9-5 said:


> ASDA again, 24 microfibers for £8


Am I the only one who thinks the shelf needs a good detail lol? Are these any good - are they the Kent ones again rebranded like the smaller packs asda sell I wonder. Pity my bro doesn't work for ASDA anymore or I cud have found out.


----------



## pharmed

Johnny_B said:


> Anyone looking a wheel brush? .. THIS IS A STEAL!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/extra-lon...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item35b96c51e0


Cheaper from http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/ :thumb:


----------



## Johnny_B

pharmed said:


> Cheaper from http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/ :thumb:


not for me .. from i4d it would cost over 6 pound


----------



## pharmed

Didn't realise you weren't in England


----------



## MikeyD

Wiil do - as soon as it stops snowing 

To be fair the round brushes actually seem better quality than the paint brushes, with a better finish on the pretend metal cover, I think it's actually plastic 



Method Man said:


> Let us in the budget sector know how you get on with these fella esp. what the bristle quality/loss is like with them and whether the collars are rubber/plastic (as would appear from the pics) or that nasty sharp metal on the other ones which you have to tape up before use.
> 
> I've had some 'minging' budget brushes in the past - the bristles fell out completely after about three uses


----------



## sevenfourate

Johnny_B said:


> Found these 300ml aluminium bottles on ebay for £1.50!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_n...0&_odkw=garage+work+bench&_osacat=0&_from=R40


Link isnt working correctly now ???

Any chance you could do it again please.......

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnny_B

sevenfourate said:


> Link isnt working correctly now ???
> 
> Any chance you could do it again please.......
> 
> Thanks in advance.


item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=330869369480&index=2&nav=SEARCH&nid=48801582539
Try this


----------



## Method Man

OK fellow budgeteers, I've got my birthday coming up and I'm eyeing up a Silverline Silverstorm polisher.

It comes with a hook and loop backing pad.

Would someone be able to let me have a short list of what else I need to ask for so I can use it to apply and buff polish and wax. I've got the Megs three stage system (cleaner, polish and wax) - is this really for hand use only?

I've got my father-in-law's 17 year old Corsa to practice on + a couple of fridge doors!


----------



## Dift

I picked up 500ml of wonderwheels hot wheels in tesco for £1.37.

Not as good as iron x etal, but for £1.37 it is a cracking bleeding wheel cleaner.

(It's found in tesco garages)


----------



## Tsubodai

Dift said:


> I picked up 500ml of wonderwheels hot wheels in tesco for £1.37.
> 
> Not as good as iron x etal, but for £1.37 it is a cracking bleeding wheel cleaner.
> 
> (It's found in tesco garages)


Which one mate?


----------



## Dift

Tsubodai said:


> Which one mate?


Widnes tesco. They have loads, I bought 6 bottles.


----------



## Tsubodai

Dift said:


> Widnes tesco. They have loads, I bought 6 bottles.


Cheers. Probably cost me more in petrol than it's worth then.


----------



## Dift

Tsubodai said:


> Cheers. Probably cost me more in petrol than it's worth then.


If your nearer L18 then you can have some of mine :thumb:


----------



## sitalchauhan

Method Man said:


> OK fellow budgeteers, I've got my birthday coming up and I'm eyeing up a Silverline Silverstorm polisher.
> 
> It comes with a hook and loop backing pad.
> 
> Would someone be able to let me have a short list of what else I need to ask for so I can use it to apply and buff polish and wax. I've got the Megs three stage system (cleaner, polish and wax) - is this really for hand use only?
> 
> I've got my father-in-law's 17 year old Corsa to practice on + a couple of fridge doors!


The Megs three stage polish (stage 2) decription on the Megs website says "This product is not a wax and doesn't cut". It seems to be a glaze rather than a proper polish since it has no cut.
http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/204/Step-2-Deep-Crystal-Polish/

The Silverstorm only comes with a 180mm (7 inch) backing plate which is too large to fit most foam polishing pads. You can buy Meguiars 7" or Flexipads 7" pads, but they work out more expensive than buying a 5"/6" backing plate with the smaller foam pads. Most people prefer using the smaller 5"/6" pads. You will need a 125mm or 150mm backing plate to fit 5" or 6" foam pads.

I would buy the SilverStorm for £47 (free delivery):
Silverline Silverstorm 129659 180 mm Sander Polisher: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

Then this set of 125mm backing plate with 3x foam pads for £17 (free delivery):
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271058691543

And then Menzerna 106FA for the polish for £12 (free delivery):
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/menzerna-106fa-cat8.html

500ml of IPA for the wipedown (Dilute 1:5 to get a 20% IPA solution) for £6 (free delivery):
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271112471560
or 1L for £9 (free delivery):
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280930586989

This should be enough to get you started and will get a nice finish to the car, removing the swirls. Menz 106FA is a fairly low abrasive polish (but more abrasive than PO85RE) but will remove the swirling. It has a decent amount of cut and doesn't need a refining polish after as the abrasives get smaller to produce a good glossy finish without any micromarring. Here is an image of the results of just using PO106FA on a polishing pad:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/images/customerUploads/resized/P4151506.jpg

Once you have got used to it, you can then later purchase a more abrasive polish to get out deeper scratches (something like Menzzerna Power Finish). And then maybe smaller spot pads with a smaller backing plate (like these: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280965524514).

Another option is to buy this SilverStorm package on amazon which comes with an extra 150mm backing plate and 5x 6" foam pads for £55 + £15 delivery (£70 total):
http://www.amazon.co.uk/SILVERLINE-...=sr_1_13?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1364583505&sr=1-13

You can still use the Megs 3 stage cleaner to get a better finish *after *you have machine polished the car. Stage 1 is a paint cleanser and will help remove any remaining polish residues, Stage 2 seems to be a glaze and will mask any deeper scratches that you couldn't polish out, and then Stage 3 is a wax that will protect the finish. The Megs 3 stage products are designed to be used by hand, so I wouldn't use them with the machine (especially since none of the 3 stages seem to have any cut in the products so there is no need to use a machine).

Hope this helps


----------



## Tsubodai

Dift said:


> If your nearer L18 then you can have some of mine :thumb:


Probably about 15 miles mate - L31 Thanks for the offer :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake

Tsubodai said:


> Probably about 15 miles mate - L31 Thanks for the offer :thumb:


Just up the road from me! Let me know if you find any locally...


----------



## Tsubodai

woodybeefcake said:


> Just up the road from me! Let me know if you find any locally...


Will do mate


----------



## Method Man

sitalchauhan said:


> The Megs three stage polish (stage 2) decription on the Megs website says "This product is not a wax and doesn't cut". It seems to be a glaze rather than a proper polish since it has no cut.
> http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/204/Step-2-Deep-Crystal-Polish/
> 
> The Silverstorm only comes with a 180mm (7 inch) backing plate which is too large to fit most foam polishing pads. You can buy Meguiars 7" or Flexipads 7" pads, but they work out more expensive than buying a 5"/6" backing plate with the smaller foam pads. Most people prefer using the smaller 5"/6" pads. You will need a 125mm or 150mm backing plate to fit 5" or 6" foam pads.
> 
> I would buy the SilverStorm for £47 (free delivery):
> Silverline Silverstorm 129659 180 mm Sander Polisher: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> 
> Then this set of 125mm backing plate with 3x foam pads for £17 (free delivery):
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271058691543
> 
> And then Menzerna 106FA for the polish for £12 (free delivery):
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/menzerna-106fa-cat8.html
> 
> 500ml of IPA for the wipedown (Dilute 1:5 to get a 20% IPA solution) for £6 (free delivery):
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271112471560
> or 1L for £9 (free delivery):
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280930586989
> 
> This should be enough to get you started and will get a nice finish to the car, removing the swirls. Menz 106FA is a fairly low abrasive polish (but more abrasive than PO85RE) but will remove the swirling. It has a decent amount of cut and doesn't need a refining polish after as the abrasives get smaller to produce a good glossy finish without any micromarring. Here is an image of the results of just using PO106FA on a polishing pad:
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/images/customerUploads/resized/P4151506.jpg
> 
> Once you have got used to it, you can then later purchase a more abrasive polish to get out deeper scratches (something like Menzzerna Power Finish). And then maybe smaller spot pads with a smaller backing plate (like these: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280965524514).
> 
> Another option is to buy this SilverStorm package on amazon which comes with an extra 150mm backing plate and 5x 6" foam pads for £55 + £15 delivery (£70 total):
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/SILVERLINE-...=sr_1_13?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1364583505&sr=1-13
> 
> You can still use the Megs 3 stage cleaner to get a better finish *after *you have machine polished the car. Stage 1 is a paint cleanser and will help remove any remaining polish residues, Stage 2 seems to be a glaze and will mask any deeper scratches that you couldn't polish out, and then Stage 3 is a wax that will protect the finish. The Megs 3 stage products are designed to be used by hand, so I wouldn't use them with the machine (especially since none of the 3 stages seem to have any cut in the products so there is no need to use a machine).
> 
> Hope this helps


Cheers Sitalbhai - will have a good read of all that and then do a shopping list.

Thanks for taking the time for such a detailed reply - much appreciated.


----------



## Philthy

An afternoon of reading great tips!


----------



## Method Man

*Glass Cleaning*

What are we all using to clean/polish glass at the minute?

I'm just using Barkeeper's Friend for the windscreen and some ASDA own £1 glass spray for the rest + some meths and kitchen towel for the wiper blades.


----------



## craigeh123

i normally just use the £1 stuff from whatever supermarket im near . i do however have some smart glass and this is awesome , i also have some serious performance stuff to try


----------



## RICH2508

pharmed said:


> Cheaper from http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/ :thumb:


Bought one of these a couple of months ago and really pleased, seems more effective than the last meguiars one I bought, for a fraction of the price.


----------



## RICH2508

Just bought some more Tesco All Purpose Cleaner, just 25p for 500ml from the Everyday range. Been using it for years, neat in an spray bottle. Get some funny looks when I clear the shelves and fill the trolley though!


----------



## Method Man

RICH2508 said:


> Just bought some more Tesco All Purpose Cleaner, just 25p for 500ml from the Everyday range. Been using it for years, neat in an spray bottle. *Get some funny looks when I clear the shelves and fill the trolley though*!


Ha haa - that's what it's all about :lol:


----------



## cobra

RICH2508 said:


> Just bought some more Tesco All Purpose Cleaner, just 25p for 500ml from the Everyday range. Been using it for years, neat in an spray bottle. Get some funny looks when I clear the shelves and fill the trolley though!


that will work diluted - save a little more cash!


----------



## tarbyonline

Johnny_B said:


> Anyone looking a wheel brush? .. THIS IS A STEAL!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/extra-lon...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item35b96c51e0


Ah, the silver line wheel brush. IIRC i4detailing sell them for similar money. I'm taking a punt on these as an alternative to my raceglaze extra long wheel brush which has a bit of a dodgy handle now
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=190811989153&index=22&nav=SEARCH&nid=14604506357


----------



## craigeh123

ill vouch for the 25p tesco apc to , i had to grab some one morning when i took my car to work to clean it and forgot my usual stardrops . The 25 stuff works pretty well !


----------



## Tiggersmith

My local Tesco are doing 1 litre trigger spray bottles at 37p each and Poundland do two for a pound, even cheaper than Asda but just the same bottles.


----------



## Method Man

tarbyonline said:


> I'm taking a punt on these as an alternative to my raceglaze extra long wheel brush which has a bit of a dodgy handle now
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=190811989153&index=22&nav=SEARCH&nid=14604506357


Dunno about those ones fella - look like they have a bit too much metal on show. Have you used them before?


----------



## QPRsteve

As mentioned before but this morning got 24 microfibres from asda £8, no drying towels though which was a pain. 

Spray bottles from asda garden section 68p


----------



## BlindCasket

QPRsteve said:


> As mentioned before but this morning got 24 microfibres from asda £8, no drying towels though which was a pain.
> 
> Spray bottles from asda garden section 68p


I went looking for the MF drying towels in asda on Sunday, only the big supercentre in eastlands manchester had them, 2 other smaller stores didn't. They didn't have any blue or green ones as mentioned in this thread, only peachy/yellow ones, not sure if they're the same ones but they look ok and were £3. Also had £1 buckets in and £1.50 upholstery brush.

I picked up a couple of the 68p spray bottles you mentioned to find out when i got home they had no plastic tube in and water was already in the spray head, not sure why or how?! So be sure to check them before buying!

Think it's already been mentioned but Tesco have lots of Simoniz products down to dirt cheap prices, all around £2, and 80p bug remover spray. Flash with fabreze was 52p, and tesco MF cloths down to 33p for two, but not sure if they were local deals or not.


----------



## Tazz

autoglym spray bottles are worth keeping hold off, im gathering quite a hord, and any chemical spray heads along the way as well, you never know when they will be of use

as for cleaning on a budget, id like to recommend again, the wilkinsons own wash mitt, only £3 but bloody brilliant

(but typically enough, i cant find a link)


----------



## sitalchauhan

Tazz said:


> id like to recommend again, the wilkinsons own wash mitt, only £3 but bloody brilliant
> 
> (but typically enough, i cant find a link)


http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-car-wash-mitt/invt/0198944


----------



## dellwood33

There is this one as well :thumb:

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-supermit-chenille-wash-pad/invt/0258091


----------



## loyalblue

Any cheap Quick Detailer sprays in supermarkets I can pick up to keep in the car for bird dropping?.


----------



## Pignut71

Re the ASDA drying towels, I've got the green one and the peach / orange one and they appear identical to me (except colour of course!).


----------



## g3orge

Hey guys what about these products? I'm complete?
Meguiars - Quik Detailer Mist & Wipe
DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher
Bilt Hamber - Auto Clay Soft (200g)
Meguiars - SwirlX
Meguiars - Ultimate Polish
Meguiars - Ultimate Compound
Lake Country Constant Pressure - Blue Pad
Lake Country Constant Pressure - Yellow Pad
Lake Country Constant Pressure - Orange Pad
Lake Country Constant Pressure - Green Pad
Lake Country Constant Pressure - Black Pad
Meguiars #34 - Final Inspection
Meguiars Scratch X v2
Meguiars Foam Applicators Pkg/2
Meguiars - Supreme Shine Microfibre Towel

What shampoo shall I use?


----------



## craigeh123

Had a right result at kds day , autosmart were doing 1 litres of various products so i grabbed a litre of tardis a litre of smart wheels and a spray bottle forc14'quid utter bargain . The way you can dilute smart wheels i cant see me needing any more wheel cleaner for ages .


----------



## Method Man

craigeh123 said:


> Had a right result at kds day , autosmart were doing 1 litres of various products so i grabbed a litre of tardis a litre of smart wheels and a spray bottle forc14'quid utter bargain . The way you can dilute smart wheels i cant see me needing any more wheel cleaner for ages .


Sounds like an excellent outcome - nice one :thumb:


----------



## Method Man

*Engine Bay Dressing*

Anyone got any recommendations for a value dressing I can try out for the engine bay pipes and covers?

303 is way out of my affordability range at the moment.


----------



## Rayner

Method Man said:


> Anyone got any recommendations for a value dressing I can try out for the engine bay pipes and covers?
> 
> 303 is way out of my affordability range at the moment.


AG Vinyl & Rubber care? Lasts well on pipes etc and looks awesome (better than 303 IMO) and with halfords offers its cheap if not free


----------



## craigeh123

Had good results with serious performance dilute to suit at 70% in the engine bay &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## james vti-s

i use a small chimney cleaning brush for my wheels

cheap and readily available at any DIY store


----------



## tarbyonline

rayner said:


> AG Vinyl & Rubber care? Lasts well on pipes etc and looks awesome (better than 303 IMO) and with halfords offers its cheap if not free


This. Plus if you have rinsed off degreaser or anything with water there is no need to let it dry - just spray V&RC over the wet plastic surface and when it dries you get a nice matt-ish finish. Handy for getting to the bits you cant reach as well.

B&Q have a 3 for 2 on autoglym, etc IIRC ATM. Can also get it cheap on ebay sometimes. The bodywork shampoo and conditioner is another good product - a little goes a long way.


----------



## craigeh123

Asda gave got loads of demon branded stuff cheap at the moment


----------



## sitalchauhan

This the bristles on this brush are soft and perfect for cleaning leather seats. Only 80p with free delivery to your local store:

http://www.wilko.com/shoe-care/wilko-shoe-brush-large/invt/0056791


----------



## tarbyonline

HG interior window cleaner. £2.99 for 500ml in B&Q with an official dilution ration of 15ml per 5 litres of water! Using about 15ml in 750ml of water at the moment and its the best window cleaner I have tried bar none (including 3m, fast glass, etc)! At that ratio I'm going to get roughly 25 litres of window cleaner for just 3 quid!


----------



## QPRsteve

Asda carplan/demon shine snow foam £5, various cleaning solutions also by car plan/ demon shine £3.


----------



## tarbyonline

Took a punt on these last week after a tip on another forum - 10 applicators for £1.49. Apparently very like the meguiars ones but thinner. At this price will do as throw away applicators for tyres and dressings, etc! Will have to wait for delivery from China to find out mind!


----------



## Bratwurst

Any linkage??


----------



## Bratwurst

Found these ones at a not-too-bad £3.20 lol

http://dx.com/p/car-washable-wax-sponge-polishing-pad-cleaner-yellow-12-pcs-173043

And they have the famous blue clay for a fiver. Might buy some more. I actually quite like it. It's VERY soft, so it suits my country's tropical climate.  :lol:


----------



## sitalchauhan

Lorenzo said:


> Any linkage??


Here you are, £1.43 for 12x delivered (From Hong Kong so takes about 3 weeks delivery):

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121096935201

They are nowhere near as soft as Meguiars applicators though. I use Megs applicators for my paintwork, and these cheap applicators for applying plastic trim dressing, leather conditioner, etc.


----------



## PeteT

Noticed when doing my Asda online that those little detailing brushes are only a pound now. They are ideal for da pad cleaning and great for engine bay duty too. I've got 3 now!


----------



## Fiesta-125

PeteT said:


> Noticed when doing my Asda online that those little detailing brushes are only a pound now. They are ideal for da pad cleaning and great for engine bay duty too. I've got 3 now!


Link?


----------



## sitalchauhan

Fiesta-125 said:


> Link?


http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...14921923802&aisleid=1215109789406&startValue=

Asda do quite a lot of good brushes for cheap:

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...sortOrder=ascending&isutf=y&_requestid=588872

I have a few of these, great for scrubbing carpets or tyres:
http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...14921923802&aisleid=1214921925235&startValue=

And never seen this instore before, but looks like it might be great for scrubbing wheel arches if it is big enough:
http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...14921923802&aisleid=1215109789196&startValue=
Or just stick with using a toilet brush for wheelarches 
http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...14921923802&aisleid=1215109789196&startValue=

.


----------



## J800PAN

One of the tasks that i hate doing, and must admit rarely do do, is to clean the inside of the windscreens front and back. I always miss patches or smear it and i saw someone post a pic of a similar product they purchased for around £14.99.

Well today i stumbled upon this beauty in Dunelm Mill (i couldnt find it on their website to link)










Best part it was only £1.99!!!! I think im going to go and get some more when i can


----------



## dellwood33

http://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/mic...SEARCH_ONE_MATCHING_PRODUCT&ddkey=http:Search

Here's a link for the "Bathroom Wand" :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

OOf - 1.39 now!  
BARGAIN :doublesho


----------



## sharkey

Purchased the wand myself. Yet to use it tho. Thanks


----------



## tarbyonline

sitalchauhan said:


> Here you are, £1.43 for 12x delivered (From Hong Kong so takes about 3 weeks delivery):
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121096935201
> 
> They are nowhere near as soft as Meguiars applicators though. I use Megs applicators for my paintwork, and these cheap applicators for applying plastic trim dressing, leather conditioner, etc.


Thanks. Link obviously didn't paste when I told it to! Will do my tyres nicely


----------



## tarbyonline

sitalchauhan said:


> http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...14921923802&aisleid=1215109789406&startValue=
> 
> Asda do quite a lot of good brushes for cheap:
> 
> http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...sortOrder=ascending&isutf=y&_requestid=588872
> 
> I have a few of these, great for scrubbing carpets or tyres:
> http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...14921923802&aisleid=1214921925235&startValue=
> 
> And never seen this instore before, but looks like it might be great for scrubbing wheel arches if it is big enough:
> http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...14921923802&aisleid=1215109789196&startValue=
> Or just stick with using a toilet brush for wheelarches
> http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...14921923802&aisleid=1215109789196&startValue=
> 
> .


IKEA Toilet brush is cheaper. Especially with my staff discount 

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/60159520/#/20159522


----------



## dellwood33

My local Poundland had some aluminium spray bottles in this week in the hairdressing section .:thumb: Bought a couple to try & they seem to work OK for detail spray etc.


----------



## tarbyonline

Not sure if it counts under the budget banner, but just ordered 15 canyon CHS-3AN trigger sprays for £14.60 delivered. Normally £3-£4 each from detailing sites so lets see if they turn up! Not sure if I can post the link up as its not a sponsored site (not even a detailing site!).

On a more budget note, if you have trigger spray de-icer its pretty likely to have a Canyon T-95 trigger spray on it. I find these great for general usage where a simple spray or off setting is needed and they seem quite resilient. Easy way to tell is to look at the top of the spray handle with the jet facing you and you will see a very small "canyon" near the top.

More info on the T-95 for those spray head geeks out there (or am I the only one?)
here
and the data sheet here

I find these better than the sprayers on most cheap spray bottles personally, even though these are designed as consumer disposable items! For foaming triggers im using the Asda bathroom cleaner ones someone recommended earlier in the thread (currently on offer 2 for £1.50 and you get two free bottles of bathroom cleaner lol) I prefer these to some other alternatives due to being black in colour though I prefer trigger action of the canyon t-95 mentioned above (AFAIK not available as a foamer)


----------



## Fiesta-125

tarbyonline said:


> Not sure if it counts under the budget banner, but just ordered 15 canyon CHS-3AN trigger sprays for £14.60 delivered. Normally £3-£4 each from detailing sites so lets see if they turn up! Not sure if I can post the link up as its not a sponsored site (not even a detailing site!).
> 
> On a more budget note, if you have trigger spray de-icer its pretty likely to have a Canyon T-95 trigger spray on it. I find these great for general usage where a simple spray or off setting is needed and they seem quite resilient. Easy way to tell is to look at the top of the spray handle with the jet facing you and you will see a very small "canyon" near the top.
> 
> More info on the T-95 for those spray head geeks out there (or am I the only one?)
> here
> and the data sheet here
> 
> I find these better than the sprayers on most cheap spray bottles personally, even though these are designed as consumer disposable items! For foaming triggers im using the Asda bathroom cleaner ones someone recommended earlier in the thread (currently on offer 2 for £1.50 and you get two free bottles of bathroom cleaner lol) I prefer these to some other alternatives due to being black in colour though I prefer trigger action of the canyon t-95 mentioned above (AFAIK not available as a foamer)


PM Me a link please. According to website they do a former.


----------



## tarbyonline

Fiesta-125 said:


> PM Me a link please. According to website they do a former.


PM on way. Mine dispatched via Hermes today so will see if they are legit as seem way too cheap. They are the bog standard chs-3an and not the 'super' version AFAIK which has extra chemical resistance so prob not suitable for tardis, etc. Still looking for somewhere cheap for the foaming version which put down a nice directional foam.

The foaming t-95 heads are on some Mr muscle products AFAIK. Supermarket own brand cleaners seem to have plumped for a cheaper brand of trigger - cheapest I have found is tesco daisy bathroom cleaner at 49p - heads are same as the ASDA bathroom cleaner so far as I can tell. If I'm feeling especially sad one day I might make some sort of list of products with t-95 heads if anyone is interested?

RE canyon chs-3an triggers there are some cheap Chinese (and perhaps others) almost copys going about. While these are OK they are nowhere near as durable or smooth feeling as the canyon type which I am well used to as I work with them every day. A certain auto smart seller on eBay looks like they are supplying these in lieu of the canyon or meguiars/atomiza style ones.


----------



## sitalchauhan

I would certainly be interested in a list of everyday products that have good spray heads. I have been using the Asda Bathroom Cleaner foraming spray heads with my weak SmartWheels mixture and they are still perfect so they must be fairly chemical resistant. I have a collection of spray heads from Cilit Bang, Dettol, Air Wick etc and I notice that some of the spray heads seem to be very good quality considering they are designed tk be disposable. 

Also, I am pretty sure you are fine to post up a link to a website that isnt detailing and isnt a supporter. Ive posted up a few threads for Makro and Aldi deals and they have been fine (even PMed a mod and he said it is fine). I think you are simply not allowed to advertise or link to your own business. As long as you have no affiliation with the company you are linking to it should be fine


----------



## tarbyonline

sitalchauhan said:


> I would certainly be interested in a list of everyday products that have good spray heads. I have been using the Asda Bathroom Cleaner foraming spray heads with my weak SmartWheels mixture and they are still perfect so they must be fairly chemical resistant. I have a collection of spray heads from Cilit Bang, Dettol, Air Wick etc and I notice that some of the spray heads seem to be very good quality considering they are designed tk be disposable.
> 
> Also, I am pretty sure you are fine to post up a link to a website that isnt detailing and isnt a supporter. Ive posted up a few threads for Makro and Aldi deals and they have been fine (even PMed a mod and he said it is fine). I think you are simply not allowed to advertise or link to your own business. As long as you have no affiliation with the company you are linking to it should be fine


Thanks. Will see if they turn up OK and then make the link public .

Was in B&M earlier today and they have Brillo Bathroom and Toilet cleaner on offer at 49p per bottle. These have Canyon T-95 sunstar foaming heads on (narrow spray pattern so pretty ideal for wheels I would think). The bottles are also taller than normal and so the tube on the sprayer is as well (even slightly longer than the Asda sprayers) meaning they will fit most bottles with ease.

ASDA sprayers look like they might be these by the way. Hard to tell as I cant find a makers mark anywhere but the boast that this company supplies 80% of UK supermarkets (including ASDA) is probably a good indicator! Not a fan of these personally - I find them slightly awkward to hold. They also do bespoke designs and show an ASDA product on the bespoke page on their site. I originally thought they might be these but the pump/spring mechanism is in the wrong place.

Will see about compiling a list some time (prob best to start a new thread) as not everyone can afford to pay £3 upwards for a trigger head!


----------



## sitalchauhan

Thanks for the tip, will pop into B&m soon and get some of the Canyon T-95 sunstar foaming heads so I can compare. I currently have the Asda bathroom foaming sprays and the foaming spray head from Cilit Bang Grime And Lime (Guala branded spray head) , and I perfer the Asda out of those two. If you make a thread of the common spray heads please post a link to your thread in here also in case I miss your thread (I am email subscribed to this thread). Thanks


----------



## tarbyonline

sitalchauhan said:


> Thanks for the tip, will pop into B&m soon and get some of the Canyon T-95 sunstar foaming heads so I can compare. I currently have the Asda bathroom foaming sprays and the foaming spray head from Cilit Bang Grime And Lime (Guala branded spray head) , and I perfer the Asda out of those two. If you make a thread of the common spray heads please post a link to your thread in here also in case I miss your thread (I am email subscribed to this thread). Thanks


Trigger spray head thread now at:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4090302#post4090302


----------



## tarbyonline

tarbyonline said:


> Took a punt on these last week after a tip on another forum - 10 applicators for £1.49. Apparently very like the meguiars ones but thinner. At this price will do as throw away applicators for tyres and dressings, etc! Will have to wait for delivery from China to find out mind!


These have now arrived. Fine for dressings and softer than expected but I'll pass on using them on my paint just in case. Will probably use for interiors and anything I need a throw away applicator.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

I popped into Home Bargains today for a mooch and saw these rather nifty little 300ml bottles. They were housing granite remover, however after a thorough rinse and clean out; look ideal for a QD spray, clay lube or for some Stripper Scent etc.

Not bad for 29p each:





After a thorough rinse out:


----------



## dellwood33

Bought a couple of these boxes today from Maplins. 
6 x 150mm pads fit end on. :thumb:
(Nearly double the price in ASDA )


----------



## Method Man

dellwood33 said:


> Bought a couple of these boxes today from Maplins.
> 6 x 150mm pads fit end on. :thumb:
> (Nearly double the price in ASDA )


How much are they Sir?


----------



## dellwood33

I paid £3.99 each :thumb:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/really-useful-boxes-38202


----------



## dellwood33

Just found this site - you can get all sizes of storage boxes & in a variety of colours :thumb:

http://www.reallyusefulproducts.co.uk/uk/html/onlineshop/fullrange_rub.php


----------



## tarbyonline

My bargain Chs-3an heads have arrived. They are all white (pic on site was write and blue) which is even better IMO and worked out less than £1 each delivered when I bought 15. Delivery was via Hermes so took a few days and these arrived full length (so even require a trim for megs 32oz bottles) so should fit all standard neck trigger bottles and come with filters.



sitalchauhan said:


> Also, I am pretty sure you are fine to post up a link to a website that isnt detailing and isnt a supporter. Ive posted up a few threads for Makro and Aldi deals and they have been fine (even PMed a mod and he said it is fine). I think you are simply not allowed to advertise or link to your own business. As long as you have no affiliation with the company you are linking to it should be fine


Just remembered there was a thread about megs bottles cheap which some supporters also sell. The link is http://www.bitebackproducts.co.uk/industrial-strength-adjustable-trigger-spray-233-p.asp. If this does turn out to be against the rules I will remove the link without question.


----------



## cg993

:wave: This is my first post on DW I'm normally hiding away somewhere but if you were looking for cheap storage poundland sells some fairly decent sized boxes with lids. They aren't the best quality but for MF`s etc they would be just fine :thumb:


----------



## Method Man

cg993 said:


> :wave: This is my first post on DW I'm normally hiding away somewhere but if you were looking for cheap storage poundland sells some fairly decent sized boxes with lids. They aren't the best quality but for MF`s etc they would be just fine :thumb:


Thanks and welcome to the Forum :thumb:


----------



## dennis wallis

(A cheap APC from your local supermarket is 90% as effective as megs APC and 10% of the cost.) 

hello my name is dennis and iv just got a question for you. i went to my local supermarket and found the daisy APC and on the back is sed stuff like dont use on carpet, paint work ect ect so was just wandering what can i use it on do you know ?? thank u


----------



## Bratwurst

I don't know what you can and can't use it on Dennis (I'm a Dennis too lol  ) , but personally I'm wary of using stuff on my car that doesn't say it's specifically for those bits/materials.
For example, it might say 'safe on painted surfaces', but to me that means household painted surfaces, not car painted surfaces... big difference.
I'd rather pay a few quid more and _know_ it's tested and proven to be fine everywhere on a car (not a house).


----------



## dennis wallis

aa how cool  lol yer i am to tbh, so what do u use if u dont mind me asking ?? because i
normaley get my stuff on the intornet, but im ment to be doing my m8s car this week but by the time i order it it wont get here in time


----------



## Bratwurst

I use either Stjarnagloss Yellow, Meguiars APC or Bilt Hamber Surfex.


----------



## sitalchauhan

I use daisy APC diluted 1:9 for cleaning my door shuts, carpets etc, and 1:3 for engine bay and wheels.
Ive had no problems with using Daisy on paintwork and carpets. I've got some g101 for any areas on which daisy isnt working good enough but daisy works nearly every time so i just save the more expensive g101 for when I really need to use it.


----------



## chrisgreen

dellwood33 said:


> Bought a couple of these boxes today from Maplins.
> 6 x 150mm pads fit end on. :thumb:
> (Nearly double the price in ASDA )


Poundland also does a similar size box, holds half a dozen 150mm pads perfectly.

Obviously, cost is £1. I bought one last week for mine.


----------



## dellwood33

I will check out the pound shops at the Metro Centre Mall tomorrow :thumb:
If they it's anything like tescos wheel cleaner, they won't have them in stock up here :lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Lorenzo said:


> I use either Stjarnagloss Yellow, Meguiars APC or Bilt Hamber Surfex.


Your avatar is fantastic mate

Andy


----------



## Rabidracoon28

May have been on before but picked one of these up today from Dunelm Mill for £1.39 instead of labelled £1.99. Ideal for inside windscreen:



Andy


----------



## Bratwurst

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Your avatar is fantastic mate
> 
> Andy


Why thank you kind sir


----------



## straight6-74

I went to town today and picked up a load of budget stuff as follows:

firstly from The Range:

Astonish wheel cleaner - £1.00
Astonish spray n shine - £1.00
Astonish carpet and upholstery cleaner - £1.00

Halfords Car Polish - £3.49 (Practical Classics magazine Recommended)

Turtle Wax Original wax - £2.99 each (3 for 2 at B&Q)

Just need some dry weather to give it a try!


----------



## sssingletrack

straight6-74 said:


> I went to town today and picked up a load of budget stuff as follows:
> 
> firstly from The Range:
> 
> Astonish wheel cleaner - £1.00
> Astonish spray n shine - £1.00
> Astonish carpet and upholstery cleaner - £1.00
> 
> Halfords Car Polish - £3.49 (Practical Classics magazine Recommended)
> 
> Turtle Wax Original wax - £2.99 each (3 for 2 at B&Q)
> 
> Just need some dry weather to give it a try!


I've used the Astonish carpet cleaner, it seemed to work fairly well for £1. 
Gave a nice fresh smell, not really strong.


----------



## tarbyonline

straight6-74 said:


> I went to town today and picked up a load of budget stuff as follows:
> 
> firstly from The Range:
> 
> Astonish wheel cleaner - £1.00
> Astonish spray n shine - £1.00
> Astonish carpet and upholstery cleaner - £1.00
> 
> Halfords Car Polish - £3.49 (Practical Classics magazine Recommended)
> 
> Turtle Wax Original wax - £2.99 each (3 for 2 at B&Q)
> 
> Just need some dry weather to give it a try!


Astonish engine degreaser is well worth the money and matches much more expensive rivals for performance. My local supplier no longer exists so I have to pay an extra 69p and get it from Amazon - still cheaper than many places tho

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Astonish-C1606-750ml-Engine-Degreaser/dp/B004RXS04O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368308511&sr=8-1&keywords=astonish+degreaser


----------



## Titanium Htail

Canyon T-95 Brillo Window Glass Cleaner plus Bathroom now 49p at Homebargains today, SHOUT has the same spray head.

John Tht.


----------



## mike41

Aldi got a few bits and pieces today. 3 litres carnauba wash and wax shampoo for £2.99, glass cleaner, alloy cleaner and tyre foam 500ml/1 litre for £1.99 each amongst others.


----------



## tristan2

Aldi ?


----------



## sitalchauhan

tristan2 said:


> Aldi ?


http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week20Sunday13.htm


----------



## rogeyboy

How do the aldi products perform?


----------



## Guest

Their carnuba car shampoo is rather excellent IMHO. :thumb:


----------



## novaecosse

AnilS said:


> Their carnuba car shampoo is rather excellent IMHO. :thumb:


It has Tetrosyl's web address on the back of the container.


----------



## turbom

tarbyonline said:


> Astonish engine degreaser is well worth the money and matches much more expensive rivals for performance. My local supplier no longer exists so I have to pay an extra 69p and get it from Amazon - still cheaper than many places tho
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Astonish-C1606-750ml-Engine-Degreaser/dp/B004RXS04O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368308511&sr=8-1&keywords=astonish+degreaser


Tried some astonish tyre dressing and wasnt any good dont know if it was a duff batch.Wasn"t expensive from Q D...


----------



## PeteT

I was foraging round Poundland yesterday and picked up some 'No more dirty bike'. It looks like Muc Off and is marketed as a cleaner/degreaser for bikes and motorbikes. For a pound for a litre spray bottle it's got to be worth a try. Might try it as an engine cleaner or on my wheels :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Probably been mentioned on here before so sorry if it is.

Spotted these in asda today!


















Only 50p each!!! So I grabbed a load

They fit all my 5ltr containers apart from the autoglym style ones.

Bargain I think. They also have a handy little drip stop cap on the end which is great


----------



## sitalchauhan

Which shelf in asda were they? Next to the heinz tomato ketchup bottles? I was in my local Asda earlier but couldn't find these pumps anywhere


----------



## trv8

sitalchauhan said:


> Which shelf in asda were they? Next to the heinz tomato ketchup bottles? I was in my local Asda earlier but couldn't find these pumps anywhere


Don't-cha just hate it when that happens....I couldn't find any either .


----------



## Dave28uk

24 microfibres towels in Asda £8










Interior and detail cleaning brush £1 each

Love a good bargain :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

When I next go ill grab the lot and distribute lol


----------



## chrisgreen

Junior Bear said:


> When I next go ill grab the lot and distribute lol


Yes please, none in the 3 nearest Asdas to me


----------



## Chris79100

Surfexhd is good, G101 is great ;-)


----------



## tarbyonline

turbom said:


> Tried some astonish tyre dressing and wasnt any good dont know if it was a duff batch.Wasn"t expensive from Q D...


Tried it myself a few years back and it wash rubbish from memory. Seem to remember thinking I would be as well using water lol


----------



## turbom

PeteT said:


> I was foraging round Poundland yesterday and picked up some 'No more dirty bike'. It looks like Muc Off and is marketed as a cleaner/degreaser for bikes and motorbikes. For a pound for a litre spray bottle it's got to be worth a try. Might try it as an engine cleaner or on my wheels :thumb:


I have seen it too might get some to try next week.


----------



## dave89

turbom said:


> I have seen it too might get some to try next week.


I already done a whole bottle. Works well as a pre wash


----------



## evanhartshorne

trv8 said:


> Don't-cha just hate it when that happens....I couldn't find any either .


Me neither


----------



## dellwood33

ASDA had these on special this morning - £1 each.
3 x Hex logic pads fit :thumb:


----------



## custard1

Pound land have wash mits and big microfibre cloths


----------



## turbom

custard1 said:


> Pound land have wash mits and big microfibre cloths


Will be popping into our local one tuesday willhave a look for these..


----------



## turbom

turbom said:


> I have seen it too might get some to try next week.


Had the last 3 off the sherlf at the newmarket shop gave one to my dad to try.
Did get my son a aluminium 500ml bottle from there my cycle range and wasn"t till i got home i thought that it would be useful to use to decant polish or somthing simular in to has a screw on plastic top.


----------



## dellwood33

May be of interest for some  
Handy for putting buckets on during detailing :thumb:

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbu...s-6th-june-product-detail/ps/p/dolly-trolley/


----------



## Puntoboy

I thought about them, but not much to stop the bucket slipping off.


----------



## dellwood33

Depends on how much water you put in the buckets is suppose and they do have a non slip surface. I will give them the once over on Thursday & make a decision then. :thumb:


----------



## willwander

3 for 2 on again at my halfords, yip


----------



## J800PAN

Loads of bits in Asda for £2 a bottle inc Demon shine spray but my favorite deal Wonder Wheels U with free detailing brush!!










Couldn't get pic to work from my mobile but you get the idea! Lol


----------



## evanhartshorne

dellwood33 said:


> May be of interest for some
> Handy for putting buckets on during detailing :thumb:
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbu...s-6th-june-product-detail/ps/p/dolly-trolley/


Got myself a pair of these today they work a treat


----------



## alcarp

evanhartshorne said:


> Got myself a pair of these today they work a treat


Could join these together with a couple of brackets and would be easier to move around.


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Asda drying towel £2 from £3 so I got two


----------



## DrDax

Asda have some mf drying towels for £2 
Seam cut off as it could scratch
























Cut into 4 to make great mf cloth for finishing. Very soft


----------



## chrisgreen

Waste of a perfectly good drying towel IMHO. You would have been better off buying Asda's 24pk of Microfibre cloths for £8

Also, those drying towels are edged with soft synthetic silk precisely to avoid scratching.


----------



## dave89

Won't it now leave bits everywhere?


----------



## james vti-s

50 Microfibre Cloths - 23 quid


----------



## dellwood33

LittleMissTracy said:


> Asda drying towel £2 from £3 so I got two
> 
> View attachment 31524


Must be store dependant, because they are still £3 up here !


----------



## DrDax

dave89 said:


> Won't it now leave bits everywhere?


Just shake off the loose bits. 
Mf cloths hold together very well. 
Have you ever tried to rip one.?

I have 4 really plush finishing mf's for 50p each. Bargain.

I've got 200 450g/sqm mf cloths coming very soon. Very plush.


----------



## millward

cheack out readytovalet they have some good products for quite good prices i used to use car pride for alloy cleaning they do soem great stuff for only 99p now i just use bulk stuff now get 5liters for 19.99 ment to be a waterless wax polish n protect but i wash the car first to get a better result with it but all in all good stuff


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Just been to asda in Caerphilly, drying towel £1.50 so I got another 2  10 drying towels now in total.


----------



## the_pope

99p shop are doing 30"x 12" MF drying towels for pets. Bought two, not bad for the money.


----------



## MLAM

Saw this in my local Poundland:









Looks like it could be an Alternative to the other one but I can't remember its name but I know it is nearer £20


----------



## Sean-ST

just picked up a 6 pack of Kent microfibre towels from asda Walstanton for £2


----------



## Puntoboy

MLAM said:


> Saw this in my local Poundland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it could be an Alternative to the other one but I can't remember its name but I know it is nearer £20


Windscreen Wonder


----------



## Titanium Htail

^^LittleMissTracy offer @ Asda drying towel £1.50 still on, SALE M/F Mitts brush....fill your boots.

John THt.


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Wheel brushes £1 at asda in bromborough, and they also have tons of drying towels for £1.50


----------



## Paul.D

just got back from asda in Yarmouth found the drying cloths in there only 6 left so cleared the shelf gives me 9 towels now just for drying off


----------



## herbiedacious

Morrisons APC works really well on wheels, and it's cheap as chips.


----------



## novaecosse

herbiedacious said:


> Morrisons APC works really well on wheels, and it's cheap as chips.


Our local Morrisons has Demon Rapid Dirt Shifter at £3.

So sneaked a bottle into the trolley when SWMBO was looking at the fabric conditioner :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW

Simoniz products half price again at Tesco.


----------



## adamck

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbu...-july/product-detail/ps/p/boot-tidy-cool-bag/

Boot tidy cool bag, handy for keeping products in and cool!
£5!


----------



## Keir

80p for a degreaser

From : Heron frozen foods


----------



## Captain Peanut

Got a couple of wheel brushes this morning from Homebase, £1 each but as its a 15% weekend they ended up costing 85p each!


----------



## Captain Peanut

Quick heads up, Asda are currently doing 6 packs of MFs for £1.50. Don't go to the one in woking though, there are none left


----------



## Waylander-A4

Keir said:


> 80p for a degreaser
> 
> From : Heron frozen foods


Bought 10 bottles @£1.00 of this 2 weeks ago in savers (Superdrug Spinoff) great for bugs and wheels and a very low PH 7-8 great stuff

asked the forum about it at the time

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=311685&highlight=waylander-a4

:thumb:


----------



## dellwood33

Picked up a 5 litre pressure sprayer on special at my local Asda yesterday. For £6 it seems as good as the Hozelock jobbies costing mega bucks


----------



## MattOsprey

Hi all.
This is a slightly sneaky one, but you can subscribe to Auto Express for 6 months for £1 and get a FREE GIFT - AUTOGLYM BODYWORK PROTECTION
Link below is direct to it. Nothing in it for me. Just remember to cancel after about 4 weeks to get it for £1.
If you decide Auto Express isn't for you, simply write to us within your 6 week trial period and you'll pay no more than the £1 already debited. If you like what you see, continue reading and save up to 42% on the shop price!
http://dennis.subscribeonline.co.uk/Subscription/auto-express?offerCode=N1307PXWEB
Matthew


----------



## GarveyVW

*TRIPLE QX Deluxe Summer Valeting Kit £6.00*










This Summer, look after your car and get it back to TIP TOP condition. Our Triple QX Deluxe Cleaning Kit, contains everything you need. The powerful Wash & Wax gives a great clean, and leaves a layer of protection and shine. The Triple QX Wheel Cleaner, alongside the Tyre Cleaner makes sure you can remove the winter grime, with ease, and making sure you are driving in style, the powerful Glass Cleaner, takes care of the windows, and Interior cleaner for all surfaces inside!
*Triple QX Wash & Wax - 1 litre*
Powerful cleaning formula removes stubborn dirt and grime, while leaving a protective coating.
*Triple QX Tyre Shine Trigger - 750ml*
Both cleans and shines your tyres in one, removes dirt and protects
*Triple QX Glass Cleaner Trigger - 750ml*
Easy to apply trigger, minimises waste, and ensures crystal clear windows
*Triple QX Interior Cleaner Trigger - 750ml*
Gently cleaning formula for all interior surfaces, leaves a neutral odour
*Triple QX Wheel Cleaner Trigger - 750ml*
Powerful formula to remove dirt, grime and salt from all wheel types

Free standard delivery available.
*
Available from here:*
http://www.carparts911.co.uk/cp911/...-cleaning/car-gift-packs/?542771400&0&cc5_598


----------



## alcarp

MattOsprey said:


> Hi all.
> This is a slightly sneaky one, but you can subscribe to Auto Express for 6 months for £1 and get a FREE GIFT - AUTOGLYM BODYWORK PROTECTION
> Link below is direct to it. Nothing in it for me. Just remember to cancel after about 4 weeks to get it for £1.
> If you decide Auto Express isn't for you, simply write to us within your 6 week trial period and you'll pay no more than the £1 already debited. If you like what you see, continue reading and save up to 42% on the shop price!
> http://dennis.subscribeonline.co.uk/Subscription/auto-express?offerCode=N1307PXWEB
> Matthew


Went for this, nice find, cheers.


----------



## mike41

alcarp said:


> Went for this, nice find, cheers.


Me too......nice one :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Keir

Waylander-A4 said:


> Bought 10 bottles @£1.00 of this 2 weeks ago in savers (Superdrug Spinoff) great for bugs and wheels and a very low PH 7-8 great stuff
> 
> asked the forum about it at the time
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=311685&highlight=waylander-a4
> 
> :thumb:


It's great on engine bay and tires


----------



## turbom

mike41 said:


> Me too......nice one :thumb:
> Mike


Me three


----------



## GarveyVW

*Autoglym Surface Detailing Clay Kit*










33% off. Priced at £18.19 at Amazon with free delivery.

Autoglym Surface Detailing Clay Kit (5 Pieces): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## GarveyVW

For those who have O2 Priority on their phones Halfords are giving away for free 1l of Carplan Triplewax Shampoo (product code 152903) and Halfords sponge (product code 238829) To redeem this offer, simply show your code on your phone in-store:00225521. Open for 6 more days.










http://www.o2priority.co.uk/


----------



## Dave28uk

Cordless leaf blower £29.99 home bargain 
Would this be any good to dry the car and the wheels?


----------



## mike41

Tesco (Dumfries,but might be in other stores) selling Karcher K2 pressure washer for £65,marked down from £99 then £85
Mike


----------



## GarveyVW

Halfords HP1400 Pressure Washer £44.99










With free standard delivery

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_845939_langId_-1_categoryId_262357


----------



## GarveyVW

*Muc-Off Übershine Car Shampoo 500ml £1.99*










Instore at Screwfix

http://www.screwfix.com/p/muc-off-bershine-car-shampoo-500ml/43382


----------



## Jimski

Been using über shine since I had Landy, can't fault it!! I'm well stocked up too!!


----------



## Jimski

Asda have got a fair few offers on at the moment, various tubs and pots for keeping sponge applicators/tyre shine sponges in, cheap cloths and these bad boys for arches, tyres etc;

All for a quid!


----------



## Bratwurst

^ Esther Rantzen's toothbrushes lol :doublesho 

Seriously, they look good. Sturdy looking bristles. :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands

GarveyVW said:


> *Muc-Off Übershine Car Shampoo 500ml £1.99*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instore at Screwfix
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/muc-off-bershine-car-shampoo-500ml/43382


I really rate it too! And at the price........be rude not to!


----------



## 5doorfish

Meguiars Paint Restoration Kit Gift Pack - Ultimate Compound Clay Bar Foam Pads

Now:

£29.99

You save:
£18.00 (37%)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330980308487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## chrisgreen

Euro Car Parts were selling that for £20 last week.


----------



## 5doorfish

ahh really?!
damn I just bought it 

wish I knew about that!


----------



## 5doorfish

Hoochienoballs said:


> Just been dragged around Asda, mf drying towels are on offer at £1 each. :thumb:


sounds like a great deal!


----------



## PeteT

5doorfish said:


> sounds like a great deal!


They are a bargain at twice that but I really can't justify any more drying towels!!


----------



## 5doorfish

I know what you mean!
I bought mine in a batch of 50...
I really don't need any right now
but I can guarantee when I do need some I will have to pay well over the odds (sods law)


----------



## Barney Boy

Mean Machine Auto Wax 99p at Bettys Bargins in Camborne.Will try it on works van.Have other cheap car care products on shelf as well.


----------



## iPlod999

Asda Demon Shine Snow Foam 2 litre £5. The 1 litre is £6.

Also Demon Shine Hose Spray Shine 2 litre £4.


----------



## GavinT

iPlod999 said:


> Asda Demon Shine Snow Foam 2 litre £5. The 1 litre is £6.
> 
> Also Demon Shine Hose Spray Shine 2 litre £4.


Which Asda? All my local ones only have the 1 litre


----------



## craigeh123

I really like the new way of applying demon shine , i find i use a lot less and get a better coverage


----------



## iPlod999

:detailer:


GavinT said:


> Which Asda? All my local ones only have the 1 litre


Merrilands Cresent, Dagenham.


----------



## Waylander-A4

Oh hell the guy against snow foam and polution will be on here moaning shortly writing letters to ASDA to make it so expensive we wont buy it anymore

On me way to asda need a top up


----------



## chrisgreen

Waylander-A4 said:


> Oh hell the guy against snow foam and polution will be on here moaning shortly writing letters to ASDA to make it so expensive we wont buy it anymore


ROTFLOL - I nearly spat tea all over my laptop reading that!


----------



## Waylander-A4

have ya noticed opinions are like ass****s everyones got one, but some should keep them to themselves


----------



## Pershing

Guys !

Amazon does AG HD wax for £33.30.
Link:


----------



## Captain Peanut

Couple of bits I noticed today. Sainsburys have got Mantis car care stuff half price, including a 2 pack of microfibres (one plush & one normal) for £2.49

Homebase have a Nilfisk pressure washer on offer at £85 with a load of accessories. If you buy this weekend you get another 15% off


----------



## craigeh123

morrisons have various demon stuff for 3 quid a bottle


----------



## DNZ 21

Captain Peanut said:


> Couple of bits I noticed today. Sainsburys have got Mantis car care stuff half price, including a 2 pack of microfibres (one plush & one normal) for £2.49
> 
> Homebase have a Nilfisk pressure washer on offer at £85 with a load of accessories. If you buy this weekend you get another 15% off


Just had a look on Homebase at that it says its the Nilfisk - Centennial Pressure Washer. Is that pretty much the same as the C120? Might get one ordered to replace my C110 as its cheap enough


----------



## sorearms

B&q are doing 3 for 2 on car cleaning products just now including Autoglym.


----------



## GavinT

*TURTLE WAX ICE RAPID DRYING SHAMPOO £1 @ Halfords*

Never used it myself but apparently Turtle Wax ICE shampoo is £1 a bottle and it is also in the 3 for 2 offer!


----------



## craigeh123

Sounds a bargain Gavin


----------



## mike41

craigeh123 said:


> morrisons have various demon stuff for 3 quid a bottle


And Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels for £4 a bottle :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Jonathank

Can I suggest that the moderator asks webmaster to make this thread read last post first instead of last post last? First posts from the Stone Age aren't much use to us. Sorry to be logical and awkward xx


----------



## READER84

Jonathank said:


> Can I suggest that the moderator asks webmaster to make this thread read last post first instead of last post last? First posts from the Stone Age aren't much use to us. Sorry to be logical and awkward xx


Mine show last first, but that might be down to Tapatalk displaying that way


----------



## Bratwurst

In your own forum control panel, there's an option to change the view the way you want it.


----------



## GarveyVW

Jonathank said:


> Can I suggest that the moderator asks webmaster to make this thread read last post first instead of last post last? First posts from the Stone Age aren't much use to us. Sorry to be logical and awkward xx


Go to your user control panel, select edit options, go to thread display options and there you will see thread display mode. Use the drop down options for what you require.


----------



## HITMANVW

Not sure if this has been posted before but if you register an account with eBay, then wait a couple of days, you'll get a £5 off Paypal voucher for eBay purchases over £10 ex. delivery. A lot of the traders on here sell on eBay as well.
Got myself some BH clay for £5.95 (free delivery), after deducting the voucher :thumb:


----------



## 5doorfish

just found this!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360702500407?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

bargain, I have paid £10 for 1 previously :/


----------



## cripo321

What's the best to clean leather without damaging it


----------



## Bratwurst

I use a 1:20 mix of Gtechniq APC and a soft Swissvax leather brush.
Then wipe off excess.
Then spray on water and wipe off.
Leave to air dry at least overnight.


----------



## sitalchauhan

cripo321 said:


> What's the best to clean leather without damaging it


This brush is ideal for leather seats, it is a good size and is soft:

http://www.wilko.com/shoe-care/wilko-shoe-brush-large/invt/0056791?VBMST=shoe racks

I use it with Gliptone GT12 leather cleaner followed by Gliptone GT11 leather conditioner applied with a microfibre applicator pad


----------



## TigerUK

sainsburys doing demon was snow foa shampoo, 1L £3.49


----------



## Waylander-A4

*3M Deals*

3M have a deal on 83% off leather and glass wipes

http://media.3mdirect.co.uk/lp/viewemail.aspx?e=19969&c=02106a64cc3ffbb75561c46490ad2682


----------



## Barney Boy

Six microfibre cloths £1 Newquay Asda.


----------



## sparkie1401

Method Man said:


> Anyone got any recommendations for a value dressing I can try out for the engine bay pipes and covers?
> 
> 303 is way out of my affordability range at the moment.


WD40 its looks great

I spray into a pump bottle and mist it on or buy in bulk and pour it in to a pump spray

looks great and last well, specially on the coolant pipes


----------



## turbom

I noticed yesterday that asda in cambridge were doing the 500ml spray on rain x for £3.
Dont know if its a country wide offer..


----------



## james vti-s

*Niiiice*


----------



## Pignut71

B&Q are doing 3 for 2 on all car cleaning products right now.

I spotted the usual 6 pack of kent MF's plus a stack of the large yellow plush MF's, noodle mits, demon shine etc. all of which I have in my kit bag already.

Might be good some someone on here?

Regards, Jon.


----------



## Waylander-A4

Just found this if its of any interest

nice discount

http://www.metalflake.co.uk/product_...hp?id=SH7010/5


----------



## richardr

*Asda Brushes*

Nipped into Asda in cheltenham today looking for Demon shine but only small bottles and no deals on

So i bought some brushes for interior and wheels at £2 each one of the wheel ones is the "bent in a loop" type so no scratching the alloys

I thought they were good value


----------



## richardr

dellwood33 said:


> http://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/mic...SEARCH_ONE_MATCHING_PRODUCT&ddkey=http:Search
> 
> Here's a link for the "Bathroom Wand" :thumb:


Now 99p 

Stocked up today, well worth the 99p


----------



## Gadgetguy

As mentioned above about the B & Q 3 for 2 offer on car stuff,the microfibre window pads at a quid a pop are cool for putting on zaino and stuff.
Also found the metal halide lights complete with 70 watt bulb for £45 made by Crewe :thumb:


----------



## turbom

Noticed yesterday asda"s in cambridge are doing sponges for 40p.


----------



## Jacktdi

Picked up a synthetic wool wash mitt from Adsa the other day.............50p


----------



## bmw_f30

good thread


----------



## Deniance

collinite 476s, 20 coins , and when you complete a car with 3 layers, you instantly realise you will never have to buy another tin ever!!!!!!!

oh and blu tak is on offer in home bargains 59p, best value clay bar ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blanco92

Jacktdi said:


> Picked up a synthetic wool wash mitt from Adsa the other day.............50p


For anyone that's interested...



I couldn't believe my eyes... 50p! I should have bought 10 of them.


----------



## james_death

Blanco92 said:


> For anyone that's interested...
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes... 50p! I should have bought 10 of them.


Yes you should handy things they are.


----------



## jonny finger

wash mitt and sponge 99p each (i cut sponge up to apply my tyre gel) 99p store, b+q 3 for 2 autoglym got srp ,glass polish and tar remover,morrisons demon machine £4


----------



## antowens

Blanco92 said:


> For anyone that's interested...
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes... 50p! I should have bought 10 of them.


i done the same the other day in asda looked and went 50p surely not and if so i am buying the lot hahaha


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Got one myself and pretty damn good for 50p


----------



## READER84

They are still only a quid at full price anyway


----------



## Schuey

Megs Ultimate winter wash 'n' wax kit, £11.99 on ECP's ebay store: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meguiars-...5777-Ultimate-Wash-Ultimate-Wax-/331074273672


----------



## Guest

Beware. Those clever washmitts swirled my car. I found them horrible.


----------



## jordanw38

Seen these spot lights for £12 in asda today so i grabbed one thinking it would be rather crap, i was pleasently surprised! its a 150w bulb and its a very bright, white light. I'll be back tomorow to clear the shelf


----------



## WP-UK

I've got one very similar from b&q - great light and very useful. Be careful that when angling the foam handle is not in front of the bulb. You will smell burning!


----------



## Blanco92

AnilS said:


> Beware. Those clever washmitts swirled my car. I found them horrible.


Not doubting you, but I'm curious as to how?

Used it twice at the weekend and seems fine so far.


----------



## Rayner

Blanco92 said:


> Not doubting you, but I'm curious as to how?
> 
> Used it twice at the weekend and seems fine so far.


Because the pile is not deep enough to take the crap far enough away from the paint properly.

Having said that I used one for a couple weeks when my last mitt died and it was fine with 2bm


----------



## Blanco92

rayner said:


> Because the pile is not deep enough to take the crap far enough away from the paint properly.
> 
> Having said that I used one for a couple weeks when my last mitt died and it was fine with 2bm


Okay, well I'm using it via 2BM and with a pre-wash so fingers crossed it will be okay. All I can say is the pile is deeper than my Megs MF mitt and it seems slicker over the paintwork too.


----------



## Rayner

Blanco92 said:


> Okay, well I'm using it via 2BM and with a pre-wash so fingers crossed it will be okay. All I can say is the pile is deeper than my Megs MF mitt and it seems slicker over the paintwork too.


You might also find that after a few uses the pile becomes a bit more brittle. Iirc that's why I binned mine.

Might be better quality now though, good luck with it. For 50p you can't complain, even if falls to pieces after a few months lol


----------



## Kiashuma

I found the white wash mit very thin, did'nt like it and used it up on the caravan. Only really lasted 2 wash's it seem to pack down and go even thinner.

I like the kent noodle ones, can pick them up for £2 sometimes in asda.


----------



## Blanco92

rayner said:


> You might also find that after a few uses the pile becomes a bit more brittle. Iirc that's why I binned mine.
> 
> Might be better quality now though, good luck with it. For 50p you can't complain, even if falls to pieces after a few months lol


Okay, cheers for the heads up. As you say, at worst it's only 50p down the swanny. Elite also do a synthetic wool mitt for a fiver which I may look into. Don't suppose anyone has tried those while we're on the subject?


----------



## Guest

Blanco92 said:


> Not doubting you, but I'm curious as to how?
> 
> Used it twice at the weekend and seems fine so far.


I used the 2BM and after 2 washes, the fibres started to fall out and the fibre quality was quite course.

I had fully detailed my Merc, and after using this mitt, found swirls all over. Not happy.

Maybe I had a bad batch but for a few quid more, you can get decent quality. However, I'm not buying a synthetic one again.

It took my 2 days to detail my SL again.


----------



## mike41

Wilkinsons have 2 litre demon wash snow foam and demon shine for £5 each
Mike


----------



## Leebo310

Rain x and wonder wheels both reduced to £2 a bottle in Kings Hill Asda


----------



## Schuey

ECP have some offers on Megs products at the moment. I can't access their site for some reason so linked to their eBay account.

Megs Wash & Wax, 1.42L - £12.84

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meguiars-Ultimate-Wash-And-Wax-1-42L-G17748-Car-Shampoo-/350963854007

Gold Class, 1.9L - £13.72

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meguiars-...-Car-Gloss-Finish-Wash-Cleaning-/350963853539

Tyre Gel, 473ml - £7.69

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meguiars-...-Look-Shine-Back-To-Black-Gloss-/331094857545

More here: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Euro-Car-Parts-Store?_nkw=meguiars


----------



## Simz

If you have a Boyes store nearby they have quite a few bits in that make it worth a visit


----------



## Stevie-K

These have got to be worth a punt >>> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400550378800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

And these >>> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-x-Waxi...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item25818eeec9


----------



## lcfcdan

Stevie-K said:


> These have got to be worth a punt >>> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400550378800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> And these >>> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-x-Waxi...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item25818eeec9


Ordered 2 of the applicator pads! If they're the same as the other Chinese ones I've had before then no complaints, if not then it's only £1.98 gone


----------



## danwel

Simz said:


> If you have a Boyes store nearby they have quite a few bits in that make it worth a visit


Must admit i always check my local store. they have quite a few bits in. My last bargain was 1l of SRP although it was the old formula but i'm happy with it


----------



## QPRsteve

Wonder wheels £2 in asda, reading.


----------



## ashfordnimbus

jordanw38 said:


> Seen these spot lights for £12 in asda today so i grabbed one thinking it would be rather crap, i was pleasently surprised! its a 150w bulb and its a very bright, white light. I'll be back tomorow to clear the shelf


These are sold in Toolstation for 9.99 each in 500w flavour. I used them for a private job outside and they nearly melted my face!


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Leebo310 said:


> Rain x and wonder wheels both reduced to £2 a bottle in Kings Hill Asda


Have you tried them before? Are they any good. I want some Rain X, I currently use Repel from Autobrite but find it's not cheap.


----------



## Johnny_B

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Have you tried them before? Are they any good. I want some Rain X, I currently use Repel from Autobrite but find it's not cheap.


Look at angelwax H2GO


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Wow, that's alot cheaper. I'll give it ago. :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Have you tried them before? Are they any good. I want some Rain X, I currently use Repel from Autobrite but find it's not cheap.


Rain x I didn't rate at all, luckily I only wasted £2 on it! 
I use carlack sealant on my glass, after cleaning with stoners invisible stuff. Really impressed with both of those and would definitely recommend. 
Haven't tried the wonder wheels yet.


----------



## Jacktdi

I've used the rain-x/glass cleaner stuff and to be honest it's crap.


----------



## Kiashuma

Cheers, i really like the rain x i will get some more as backup. It only lasts 2-3 weeks but is easy to top up and works well in my opinion.


----------



## Leebo310

Jacktdi said:


> I've used the rain-x/glass cleaner stuff and to be honest it's crap.


Haha, yeah that's pretty much what I was thinking but just reworded :-D


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Purple Rain Iron Decontamination Remover - 2.0

Purple Rain 2.0 is a enhanced new formula PH balenced Iron remover/cleaner designed to dissolve brake dust and iron contaminants upon contact. Created specifically for cleaning wheels and paintwork, it is also safe for use on other exterior surfaces where iron contaminants are difficult to remove.

The new Formula Purple Rain 2.0 is a more advanced product with quicker reaction times to remove the heaviest of Iron Fallout from the surface.

Examples of contaminants - Railway dust, which can be highly resistant to all but the most aggressive detailing clays, and industrial iron-rich fallout.

Directions

Purple Rain 2.0 comes to the correct strength for safe exterior use (it is suitable for use on exterior surfaces). Wash and rinse the surfaces you are going to treat in the normal way. Next, spray on liberally, any iron contaminants dissolve into solution, the initially colourless liquid will gradually turn purple/red within approx 1-4 minutes. Thoroughly rinse the surfaces you have treated with a strong stream of water. If you let the solution dry on fully, you may need to use a stronger jet of water from a pressure washer to remove the film.

Tip - You can agitate the product with either a microfibre towel (on bodywork and glass) or a brush on wheels) if needs be. After 5 minutes.

It's now £5 from £10 until Monday, only problem is £4 postage!

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/purple-rain-2-0-iron-decontamination-remover.html


----------



## mike41

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Purple Rain Iron Decontamination Remover - 2.0
> 
> Purple Rain 2.0 is a enhanced new formula PH balenced Iron remover/cleaner designed to dissolve brake dust and iron contaminants upon contact. Created specifically for cleaning wheels and paintwork, it is also safe for use on other exterior surfaces where iron contaminants are difficult to remove.
> 
> The new Formula Purple Rain 2.0 is a more advanced product with quicker reaction times to remove the heaviest of Iron Fallout from the surface.
> 
> Examples of contaminants - Railway dust, which can be highly resistant to all but the most aggressive detailing clays, and industrial iron-rich fallout.
> 
> Directions
> 
> Purple Rain 2.0 comes to the correct strength for safe exterior use (it is suitable for use on exterior surfaces). Wash and rinse the surfaces you are going to treat in the normal way. Next, spray on liberally, any iron contaminants dissolve into solution, the initially colourless liquid will gradually turn purple/red within approx 1-4 minutes. Thoroughly rinse the surfaces you have treated with a strong stream of water. If you let the solution dry on fully, you may need to use a stronger jet of water from a pressure washer to remove the film.
> 
> Tip - You can agitate the product with either a microfibre towel (on bodywork and glass) or a brush on wheels) if needs be. After 5 minutes.
> 
> It's now £5 from £10 until Monday, only problem is £4 postage!
> 
> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/purple-rain-2-0-iron-decontamination-remover.html


If you buy 2x 500ml inc delivery it's £15........not bad at all :thumb:

Mike


----------



## TheGruffalo1

I think it's decent, but I've still got a few bottles. :thumb:


----------



## mike41

TheGruffalo1 said:


> I think it's decent, but I've still got a few bottles. :thumb:


Never used it,still got a couple of the original version and a litre of BH Korrosol,I said I was'nt buying anything this month...... :lol:

Mike


----------



## TheGruffalo1

mike41 said:


> Never used it,still got a couple of the original version and a litre of BH Korrosol,I said I was'nt buying anything this month...... :lol:
> 
> Mike


I'm like you, I can't help myself. I just got a sample of AngelWax Shampoo from ColinEhm1, I love the smell of the stuff, if it works as good as it smells I'll be ordering that for sure.


----------



## Leebo310

Haha, me too! I said I wasn't going to buy anything yet I've already placed 4 orders to various companies since my payday on Monday


----------



## myers

TheGruffalo1 said:


> I'm like you, I can't help myself. I just got a sample of AngelWax Shampoo from ColinEhm1, I love the smell of the stuff, if it works as good as it smells I'll be ordering that for sure.


Could u reccomend any decent shampoos there's millions n not sure where to start, I've got a wax sample on the way and I've got some PB black hole and a few other bits but not sure what shampoo to use as keep being told not to get ones with wax or gloss in,

Any tips?


----------



## bradleymarky

myers said:


> Could u reccomend any decent shampoos there's millions n not sure where to start, I've got a wax sample on the way and I've got some PB black hole and a few other bits but not sure what shampoo to use as keep being told not to get ones with wax or gloss in,
> 
> Any tips?


Dodo born to be mild is getting quite a few votes in the 2013 poll, thats why i`ve just bought a bottle to try :thumb:


----------



## jenks

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Purple Rain Iron Decontamination Remover - 2.0
> 
> Purple Rain 2.0 is a enhanced new formula PH balenced Iron remover/cleaner designed to dissolve brake dust and iron contaminants upon contact. Created specifically for cleaning wheels and paintwork, it is also safe for use on other exterior surfaces where iron contaminants are difficult to remove.
> 
> The new Formula Purple Rain 2.0 is a more advanced product with quicker reaction times to remove the heaviest of Iron Fallout from the surface.
> 
> Examples of contaminants - Railway dust, which can be highly resistant to all but the most aggressive detailing clays, and industrial iron-rich fallout.
> 
> Directions
> 
> Purple Rain 2.0 comes to the correct strength for safe exterior use (it is suitable for use on exterior surfaces). Wash and rinse the surfaces you are going to treat in the normal way. Next, spray on liberally, any iron contaminants dissolve into solution, the initially colourless liquid will gradually turn purple/red within approx 1-4 minutes. Thoroughly rinse the surfaces you have treated with a strong stream of water. If you let the solution dry on fully, you may need to use a stronger jet of water from a pressure washer to remove the film.
> 
> Tip - You can agitate the product with either a microfibre towel (on bodywork and glass) or a brush on wheels) if needs be. After 5 minutes.
> 
> It's now £5 from £10 until Monday, only problem is £4 postage!
> 
> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/purple-rain-2-0-iron-decontamination-remover.html


Anyone know if this is available to pick up?


----------



## jenks

Just answered it myself by ringing them and yes it is


----------



## myers

Says 18 quid on website am I missing something here???


----------



## Rayner

myers said:


> Says 18 quid on website am I missing something here???


That's 1 Litre. The 500ml is on offer, little drop down menu on the right iirc :thumb:


----------



## myers

Think they may be outa stock of the 500ml only giving me option for 1 or 5L ILL keep me eye out.


----------



## mike41

rayner said:


> That's 1 Litre. The 500ml is on offer, little drop down menu on the right iirc :thumb:


Mines is only showing 1 or 5 litres, think maybe 500ml are sold out? Ah well, wasnt really needing it anyway 
Mike


----------



## g-man

Had a couple of these and they're alright for APC/TFR

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/wilko-wilkinson-2-litre-pump-sprayer-was-3-now-85p-instore-1812300


----------



## warrmr

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Have you tried them before? Are they any good. I want some Rain X, I currently use Repel from Autobrite but find it's not cheap.


I wouldn't bother with the rainx glass cleaner as the coating leaves marks if not buffed properly.

Ive been using the Turtlewax Glass cleaner Halfords had it on offer 1/2 price it doesn't have the rain repellency but it leaves your glass spotless. They have a different offer now 3-4-£10.

If you want the rain repellency use the normal rainx and apply it every couple of weeks it lasts longer and goes on better. I have stopped using rainx now as I have G1 on my screen now.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_556697_langId_-1_categoryId_165651


----------



## saul

Don't know how good the stuff is but ALDI offering this.


----------



## Method Man

Today's my Aldi shopping day. At £2.99 I'll forego my two bottles of Becks and slip a bottle into the trolley.


----------



## saul

Method Man said:


> Today's my Aldi shopping day. At £2.99 I'll forego my two bottles of Becks and slip a bottle into the trolley.


Let me know how it taste's....!! :lol:


----------



## QPRsteve

Vax 6131 half price in makro


----------



## GleemSpray

I love this thread !!

Halfords are currently doing 3 for £10 on a range of cleaning products. Demon Shine Spray on Shine 1L is included.

Muc-Off Bike Spray - 1 Litre Trigger bottle is currently £5 down from £8+

Also, they are doing 20% of selected AutoGlym items, which doesn't make them cheap, but does bring them down to Amazon price levels and you can do Click and Collect from their website...


----------



## jenks

Screw fix are still selling muc off shampoo, 500 ml for £2


----------



## Rabidracoon28

jenks said:


> Screw fix are still selling muc off shampoo, 500 ml for £2


Got 4 bottles of it the other day and did a mini review of it on here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330942


----------



## GleemSpray

This probably isn't strictly budget, but if you are looking for a powerful APC, then I can completely recommend the "OzKleen" range of Bath and Kitchen cleaners.

They are available at Sainsburys and a few others and are around £3.50 for 500ml spray bottles.

They work fantastically well, because they advertise "No Chlorine, Ammonia or Phosphates", but seem to use organic products such as citrus juices for the cleaning action and are advertised as "environmentally friendly"

All I can tell you is that are staggeringly good at quickly breaking down the caked on grease and scum you find in sinks, baths, cookers etc and I have used them on vehicles in the past to wipe away excess grease and oil around door hinges etc after servicing and to clean engine bays.

They really are powerful cleaners and leave a nice strong fruit juice smell afterwards.


----------



## Leebo310

Asda have a 2ltr pump sprayer for £3.25


----------



## bradleymarky

Picking this up tomorrow...
http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=l&a...64|rnd:660209598493882579|dvc:c|adp:1o4|bku:1


----------



## GleemSpray

bradleymarky said:


> Picking this up tomorrow...
> http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=l&a...64|rnd:660209598493882579|dvc:c|adp:1o4|bku:1


Its good stuff and its actually cheap too. I use 150ml + 200ml water in my Autobrite HD Lance which is enough to properly coat the car and wheels all over and it foams up quite well and dwells on the car for several minutes. It is a decently strong cleaner for shifting grime and leaves the car sparkling afterwards.

It is absolutely brilliant for deep cleaning several weeks worth of baked on cack off my wife's shopping trolley in one go. Is good on wheels too.

I am expecting to get 30+ car washes out of my 5l tub so at this price its about £0.35 per wash.

Think I might just go there myself and get another tub at this price.


----------



## Kerr

Cheap solution for denibbing.

A plain uncoated carbide turning/milling insert.

Being triangular it is very easy to hold between your fingers and control gently over the paint.

The Festool denibber is far too expensive for what is just a little bit of carbide. This is a very cheap hardly used insert.

You'd be lucky if you paid a couple of pound for one against the £50+ for a Festool.


----------



## Rayner

^^^ good post Kerr. That's the sort of thing that's good to see on this thread!


----------



## Kerr

Not quite the insert I've got here, but it's only £1.

http://www.engineeringsupplies.co.uk/tnun-160412-carbide-inserts-sandvik-p-5888.html


----------



## Rayner

Kerr said:


> Not quite the insert I've got here, but it's only £1.
> 
> http://www.engineeringsupplies.co.uk/tnun-160412-carbide-inserts-sandvik-p-5888.html


Minimum of 10?

Anyone fancy a GB?


----------



## danwel

Kerr said:


> Cheap solution for denibbing.
> 
> A plain uncoated carbide turning/milling insert.
> 
> Being triangular it is very easy to hold between your fingers and control gently over the paint.
> 
> The Festool denibber is far too expensive for what is just a little bit of carbide. This is a very cheap hardly used insert.
> 
> You'd be lucky if you paid a couple of pound for one against the £50+ for a Festool.


I like the sounds of that, will have to see if i can find one somewhere lol


----------



## dabhand

rayner said:


> Minimum of 10?
> 
> Anyone fancy a GB?


Yeah go on then, been looking at the Festool but at this price worth a try.


----------



## QPRsteve

Surely this is good value with all the accessories.


----------



## chrisgreen

Looks like a pretty good deal to me Steve. When I bought my Nilfisk C110 (which doesn't have the hose reel) at the end of 2012, I paid £59 for it, but it didn't come with anywhere near as many accessories as that.

All I got was the patio cleaner, two spray ends and the detergent bottle. I ended up last year buying the separate car cleaning pack which gave me the car spray end and the right-angle end that you'll also get in this pack.


----------



## Rayner

Might be of interest to some. 1 day only I think, usually 20 quid :thumb:

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/201037123358


----------



## dabhand

Kerr said:


> Not quite the insert I've got here, but it's only £1.
> 
> http://www.engineeringsupplies.co.uk/tnun-160412-carbide-inserts-sandvik-p-5888.html


Is this the same thing ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/x1-MAYDOW...749?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3a7980d635

£1.80 free p&p


----------



## Ge03

*Bargain glass cleaner, less than 20p a litre + currently 2 for 1*

I've been looking for a good dedicated glass cleaner as opposed to my habit of using CarPro Eraser and came across 'Pinnacle glasswork windshield washer booster' at Motorgeek on a two for one offer. As I've got on well with other Pinnacle products I've used and I reckoned that a windshield washer fluid booster should make an excellent glass cleaner so put it on my next order and received 2 x 16 floz bottles for £17.99. 
Now this is a concentrate, designed to be diluted 1:128; 1 floz to 1 US gallon for use as a screen wash booster, so, using the built in measuring cup, I mixed it at 1:200 as just a glass cleaner, or 5ml to a 1 litre spray bottle and tried it on the nearest car plus the mirror glass doors of a built in double oven in the kitchen that have always been difficult to clean streak free.

And smiled from ear to ear. I love it when I find a bargain like this and even more if it's a 'twofer' that does at least two jobs.
The car windshield had built-up a decent amount of traffic film that the cleaner removed instantly and left a streak free windscreen, the side and rear glass have a tint applied on the insides and it worked just as well on the film surface as it did on straight glass. It worked equally well sprayed directly onto a waffle weave glass cloth or sprayed direct onto the glass so no problems with the inside of steeply raked windscreens and rear windows. The mirrored oven doors were just as easy, one wipe and they were cleaner than I've ever managed with Surfex or VP Citrus.
So, with the two for one offer, I've got enough concentrate for about 190 litres of very good glass cleaner, for £17.99. I'll add a fluid oz to the screen wash bottles as well at that price.


----------



## Wisey

Cheap wheel brush?

www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/store...ay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=257551

Bought one at the weekend and have been impressed with it for the money :thumb:


----------



## Method Man

*Ikea Dishwashing Brush*

Bagged one of these from Ikea this afternoon.

Smallish bristle head looks like it will be good for getting at the back of my wheels.


----------



## Ge03

B&Q are doing some 1litre spray bottles for £1. Nice shape that doesn't take up loads of space in whatever you're using to cart your gear around.


----------



## danwel

dabhand said:


> Is this the same thing ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/x1-MAYDOW...749?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3a7980d635
> 
> £1.80 free p&p


Anyone??? Might give it a bash!


----------



## Brooklands

Got a waffle drying towel from Wilkinson - £2 reduced from £4.50. Used it earlier, worked a treat!

As an aside all cleaning was half price!


----------



## GleemSpray

Tesco seem to be having a big half-price sale of cleaning stuff. 

They have got various Mr Muscle APC sprays at £1 each and some other brand APC Sprays also at £1.


----------



## mike41

Brooklands said:


> Got a waffle drying towel from Wilkinson - £2 reduced from £4.50. Used it earlier, worked a treat!
> 
> As an aside all cleaning was half price!


If that's the big light blue one it's a cracker. Mrs got me it a while back from Wilkos,paid full price mind but it's really good. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## RedGriffin

Demon Shine 1 litre spray products are £2.99 in Wilkinson's at the moment. I've seen Spray On Shine mentioned a few times on here so might be worth a go, haven't used it myself yet. They had their wheel cleaner, snow foam, pre wash and what I think is their APC product also.


----------



## Brooklands

mike41 said:


> If that's the big light blue one it's a cracker. Mrs got me it a while back from Wilkos,paid full price mind but it's really good. :thumb:
> Mike


It is indeed the big one and I really like it too! No brainer for £2!


----------



## Bratwurst

100ml Gummi Pfledge on Amazon for just over a fiver


----------



## bradleymarky

Picked this up today from Home bargains for £4.99. The microfibres are poor but the wax apps, mitt and sponge are pretty good, the alloy cleaner brush is the perfect size for my alloys so pleased with it for the price.

__
https://flic.kr/p/13131544733


----------



## turbom

Sounds like the one asda is doing for a £5 cant view pic as internet is too slow!!!!!


----------



## jenks

I picked up a 1 litre pressure sprayer from Sainsburys for £3 today


----------



## TheGruffalo1

bradleymarky said:


> Picked this up today from Home bargains for £4.99. The microfibres are poor but the wax apps, mitt and sponge are pretty good, the alloy cleaner brush is the perfect size for my alloys so pleased with it for the price.
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/13131544733


Doesn't look bad for that price. :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

Halfords have a weekend web deal, this Friday through Monday. Autoglym Perfect Bodywork Gift Collection for just £10.

Contains: x1 325ml Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner, x1 325ml Super Resin Polish, x1 325ml Extra Gloss Protector

Only small bottles, but a decent price for the three I think. Would make a decent birthday present for someone too.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_1002671_langId_-1_categoryId_165671&cm_re=10cms+slides-_-Slide+1-_-salerace

You can do click and collect to store with this.


----------



## KKV

GleemSpray said:


> Halfords have a weekend web deal, this Friday through Monday. Autoglym Perfect Bodywork Gift Collection for just £10.
> 
> Contains: x1 325ml Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner, x1 325ml Super Resin Polish, x1 325ml Extra Gloss Protector
> 
> Only small bottles, but a decent price for the three I think. Would make a decent birthday present for someone too.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_1002671_langId_-1_categoryId_165671&cm_re=10cms+slides-_-Slide+1-_-salerace
> 
> You can do click and collect to store with this.


It's also '3 for 2', so you can get 3 packs for €24 (or £20, if you're in the UK).


----------



## nickka

Thanks for the above post - got myself 3 for £20, just the job:thumb:


----------



## DETAILSKI

Hi Everyone.
First post here 
I used 'Wonder Wheels' recently and really liked it but it's a bit expensive for weekly use so I've been keeping an eye out for any special offers...and I think I've found a pretty good deal.
This stuff is usually around £10 for a 500ml bottle but I've found it for just £3.79! Here's the link... 
http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/wonder-...pti&istBid=t&gclid=CPLvg-DJq70CFWfLtAodNAQArw
I've just purchased 6 bottles online which is all they would allow. Instead of being £60 it only cost me £22.74 - bargain


----------



## Rabidracoon28

DETAILSKI said:


> Hi Everyone.
> First post here
> I used 'Wonder Wheels' recently and really liked it but it's a bit expensive for weekly use so I've been keeping an eye out for any special offers...and I think I've found a pretty good deal.
> This stuff is usually around £10 for a 500ml bottle but I've found it for just £3.79! Here's the link...
> http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/wonder-...pti&istBid=t&gclid=CPLvg-DJq70CFWfLtAodNAQArw
> I've just purchased 6 bottles online which is all they would allow. Instead of being £60 it only cost me £22.74 - bargain


FYI this is for sale from Morrisons for a non sale, everyday price of £4


----------



## GleemSpray

Rabidracoon28 said:


> FYI this is for sale from Morrisons for a non sale, everyday price of £4


 I know you rate this stuff Andy; is it the best choice for older, manky looking alloys ?

I use AG custom wheel cleaner on my new car as it is non-acidic and the wheels are in really good condition anyhow, but I do have some tired old alloys on another car which are in need of something really potent to give them a bit of a "_zshush_"


----------



## Rabidracoon28

GleemSpray said:


> I know you rate this stuff Andy; is it the best choice for older, manky looking alloys ?
> 
> I use AG custom wheel cleaner on my new car as it is non-acidic and the wheels are in really good condition anyhow, but I do have some tired old alloys on another car which are in need of something really potent to give them a bit of a "_zshush_"


I wouldn't say the BEST choice Mike but at £4 what is there to lose?

Once sprayed onto wheel it then bleeds like IronX. Well worth a try imo.


----------



## HITMANVW

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...&productId=804733&categoryId=165609&langId=-1

G3 waffle pads £3.99 at Halfrauds. Also included in the 3 for 2 deal :thumb:


----------



## Rainbow

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALIFORNI...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2556fc9f73

California scents - choose any 6 - £10.39


----------



## Rabidracoon28

HITMANVW said:


> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...&productId=804733&categoryId=165609&langId=-1
> 
> G3 waffle pads £3.99 at Halfrauds. Also included in the 3 for 2 deal :thumb:


Great applicators at a good price


----------



## OllieL

Rainbow said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALIFORNI...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2556fc9f73
> 
> California scents - choose any 6 - £10.39


Thanks for this, just order a few now

Ollie


----------



## GleemSpray

Was in Wilkinsons today and they have some offers on Muc-off, Demon Shine and Simoniz products which seem good.

Demon Shine snow foam is £2.99 for a litre

Simoniz Wax Quick Shine 500ml £2.49

Simoniz Max Wax Polish 500ml £2.49

Simoniz Wash/Wax Triple 500ml £2.49

Simoniz Carnauba Wax In Tin £4.49 down from £8.99


----------



## antny

*detailing vs valeting*

I don't think detailing on a budget is the right name for what you are trying to do, maybe valeting on a budget. If you take on a detailing job you need to be using quality products and correct methods and procedures sometimes in accordance with customer specifications, ie a personalised package with such things as choice of waxes or sealants, choice of aromas' if using a product like aromatec etc. They will be paying a lot of money and detailing isn't just paying attention to details it is being thorough and paying attention to details from start to finish. from when you first do your vehicle inspection and recommended detail package, itemising each procedure and product you intend to use etc to when you present the bill. Valeting is not detailing. A full valet is £40 -£60. A full detail is £400+


----------



## GleemSpray

antny said:


> I don't think detailing on a budget is the right name for what you are trying to do, maybe valeting on a budget. If you take on a detailing job you need to be using quality products and correct methods and procedures sometimes in accordance with customer specifications, ie a personalised package with such things as choice of waxes or sealants, choice of aromas' if using a product like aromatec etc. They will be paying a lot of money and detailing isn't just paying attention to details it is being thorough and paying attention to details from start to finish. from when you first do your vehicle inspection and recommended detail package, itemising each procedure and product you intend to use etc to when you present the bill. Valeting is not detailing. A full valet is £40 -£60. A full detail is £400+


I understand this thread to be a place where people can suggest detailing techniques which don't require expensive equipment or products and can flag up offers they have seen for discounted products and equipment.

I don't think it has ever been suggested that it is exclusively for those who earn a living from detailing. I would also say that I believe most of the people on here are well aware of the difference between a valet and a detail, whether for oneself or for a paying customer.


----------



## Nanoman

antny said:


> I don't think detailing on a budget is the right name for what you are trying to do, maybe valeting on a budget. If you take on a detailing job you need to be using quality products and correct methods and procedures sometimes in accordance with customer specifications, ie a personalised package with such things as choice of waxes or sealants, choice of aromas' if using a product like aromatec etc. They will be paying a lot of money and detailing isn't just paying attention to details it is being thorough and paying attention to details from start to finish. from when you first do your vehicle inspection and recommended detail package, itemising each procedure and product you intend to use etc to when you present the bill. Valeting is not detailing. A full valet is £40 -£60. A full detail is £400+


For a new member with 8 posts I find it a bit amusing that you think coming onto a thread after 78 pages, 257000 views and 779 replies to tell us what detailing is might be a useful contribution to the thread. Spend some time on the forum and you'll find that your post is nonsense. Look up the thread where paint is corrected with water and a polishing pad and you might get the picture.

You're clearly a pro though...


antny said:


> buffed a '97 black corrolla with G3 regular paste compound on a standard mop





antny said:


> Can't seem to find anywhere to buy just claybars. One place stocks the autoglym clay bar kit and Halfrauds supplies the T- cut claybar kit. Has anybody used these and are they any good:detailer:


Did you bother reading this...


WHIZZER said:


> Ok chaps - what with the current economic position etc
> 
> I was thinking of trying to put together a "detailing on a budget"
> 
> Perhaps good value buys ? alternative uses for products / products that can be used for more than one job / hand polishing etc etc
> 
> Any ideas post away in here - then we can try and put together a guide which might help people
> 
> For instance the old fashion way of cleaning glass - a drop of fairy /vinegar and newspaper


----------



## justinio

antny said:


> I don't think detailing on a budget is the right name for what you are trying to do, maybe valeting on a budget. If you take on a detailing job you need to be using quality products and correct methods and procedures sometimes in accordance with customer specifications, ie a personalised package with such things as choice of waxes or sealants, choice of aromas' if using a product like aromatec etc. They will be paying a lot of money and detailing isn't just paying attention to details it is being thorough and paying attention to details from start to finish. from when you first do your vehicle inspection and recommended detail package, itemising each procedure and product you intend to use etc to when you present the bill. Valeting is not detailing. A full valet is £40 -£60. A full detail is £400+


You're assuming everyone on here is a business, when in fact the majority of people just do their own cars.


----------



## antny

:thumb: fair comment but the comment wasn't aimed at the people contributing on the thread but more towards visitors who may be viewing the thread and as I stated it was not about the thread ( I am in no position to teach my grandmother to suck eggs) but the title of the thread. The forum is called Detailing world. I was worried that if someone has paid to have their car detailed and they came back to see their windows being cleaned with vinegar etc it could cause problems. A lot of newbies rely on sites like this for their education. The thread was/is very interesting and informative but detailing is big business and it feels like we are way behind in this country but I will climb down from my soap box now. Thankyou for saying I am clearly a professional but I am not. I am a budding amateu:newbie:r at best


----------



## Rabidracoon28

antny said:


> Thankyou for saying I am clearly a professional but I am not. I am a budding amateu:newbie:r at best


I concluded that sarcasm was the order of the day pal.


----------



## antny

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I concluded that sarcasm was the order of the day pal.


i got that, thanks


----------



## antny

:thumb:


justinio said:


> You're assuming everyone on here is a business, when in fact the majority of people just do their own cars.


----------



## GleemSpray

I will take his opportunity to post a link to eye-opening thread about the Fiat Punto given a dramatic and fantastic makeover, using products from the Poundshop. Total product cost £6.98 !!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=34447&highlight=punto


----------



## Leebo310

antny said:


> I was worried that if someone has paid to have their car detailed and they came back to see their windows being cleaned with vinegar etc it could cause problems. A lot of newbies rely on sites like this for their education.


Why would that cause a problem if the end result was amazing anyway? 
I'd care far more about the finished article rather than the methods they'd used to get there.


----------



## m1pui

Leebo310 said:


> Why would that cause a problem if the end result was amazing anyway?
> I'd care far more about the finished article rather than the methods they'd used to get there.


And to add, I'm guessing people using this concoction aren't simply standing at the side of the car sprinkling a bottle of Sarsons over the windows! All industries have little "tricks of the trade" that generations of experience know work as well, if not better, than off the shelf solutions.

As said above, you should be buying into the work, not simply the products in the arsenal. Several hundred pounds worth of brand names count for nowt if you don't know how to use them.


----------



## GleemSpray

Vinegar has been known as a great glass cleaner for well over a hundred years. A very old trick is to clean narrow necked drink decanters by swirling round broken egg shells and vinegar in them to remove stubborn stains in the bottom. 

The difference between Windowlene and dedicated car glass sprays is the absence of silicone which can cause windscreen smearing on the wiper blades and the hatch pattern effect when silicone fills micro scratches in the glass.


----------



## Nanoman

antny said:


> :thumb: fair comment but the comment wasn't aimed at the people contributing on the thread but more towards visitors who may be viewing the thread and as I stated it was not about the thread ( I am in no position to teach my grandmother to suck eggs) but the title of the thread. The forum is called Detailing world. I was worried that if someone has paid to have their car detailed and they came back to see their windows being cleaned with vinegar etc it could cause problems. A lot of newbies rely on sites like this for their education. The thread was/is very interesting and informative but detailing is big business and it feels like we are way behind in this country but I will climb down from my soap box now. Thankyou for saying I am clearly a professional but I am not. I am a budding amateu:newbie:r at best


Sorry mate but you don't have a clue what you're talking about. Some of the best detailers in the world are based in the UK. As you'll find out if you spend time on the forum it's not about having the fanciest most expensive products. You clearly ignored my comment about correcting paint with water.

The products have VERY little to do with the end result... it's the skill of the person doing the detail that will decide the end result. Give a numpty the best products and they'll still make an **** of it.

The point of this thread is to allow those who want to save money to get the same results as those who are willing to spend... If you've got something to contribute which is useful post away...

Can we get the thread back on topic now?


----------



## jenks

Also let's not forget it's not just cheap products that get highlighted on here but also quality products that are on sale


----------



## Qfruits

Is there any chance of a deals sections ? Bit like Hotdeals uk?
Where we can post current deals and post links and make comments?

This threads 80 pages long and trawling through it takes a while to find specific items etc.

Just a suggestion if viable


----------



## GleemSpray

Seem to find myself in Wilkinsons a lot these day, since they opened a new store in the town centre.

Today I noticed they are selling the excellent Oz-Kleen range of products at half price at just £1.75. I have used them for many years and they are truly fantastic APC's. They are all labelled "_eco-friendly_" and "_ Containing no chlorine, ammonia or phosphates _" they smell strongly of fruit juice and I can tell you they are just fantastic at cutting through any sort of of grime.

http://www.wilko.com/-housewares-sale/ozkleen-bath-power-bathroom-cleaner-500ml/invt/0173301?VBMST=kleen

http://www.wilko.com/kitchen-cleaners/ozkleen-kitchen-power-anti-bacterial-500ml/invt/0330305?VBMST=kleen

I also bought a bottle brush for doing my alloys; don't laugh, it is all plastic and the centre wire is all plastic coated. Best bit is the price; although marked as £2 , it went through at just £0.80p !!

http://www.wilko.com/homebrew-accessories+equipment/wilko-nylon-bottle-brushes/invt/0022560?VBMST=squeaky clean bottle brush,


----------



## AllenF

Shortcut to everything 
No shortcut to experience.
How do you define the best product?
The best product is
A. The one you can afford
That
B. gives the result you want
Sometimes the cheaper products work better for some people because they dont have hours in a temperature controlled enviroment to set a wax or glaze. Moreover they are doing it outside there house


----------



## bigbadjay

If anyones interested, aldi have the dremel type multitool in, 13 quid and afew quid for the bits.

Its slightly less powerful than the last one but higher RPM. just got this and a hot glue gun for 5 quid also. 

3 year warranty on both


----------



## OCD clean

....if your waxing a car do it by hand this way you are not putting down to much product and it saves a applicator mitt/pad. 

.....when using clay bar don't use a typical lubricant as they are both expensive and i fined sometimes over lubricate i personally fined i bottle full of water and mild solution of bodywork shampoo works wonders and its cost effective i like ( auto glym bodwork shampoo and conditioner ). 


.....don't buy microfiber towels in small quantity you can get really good deals on packs of 36 or more online try detailers choice. 


..... iron removers that change coloure are great but if you are trying to work to a budget they are not ideal... iron removers that don't change coloure are just as good but don't contain the expensive chemical in them which can drop the price by up to 60%. 


sorry guys that's all i can think of off the top of my head


----------



## pxr5

I was in B&M Bargains, Blackpool today and they had 5 litre pressure sprayers for £6.99. Didn't really need one but bought one anyway - seemed a good price.


----------



## bigbadjay

OCD clean said:


> ....
> ..... iron removers that change coloure are great but if you are trying to work to a budget they are not ideal... iron removers that don't change coloure are just as good but don't contain the expensive chemical in them which can drop the price by up to 60%.


Thanks, anything specific


----------



## m1pui

bigbadjay said:


> Thanks, anything specific


If you don't mind buying in 5L bottle, AS fallout remover is quite well thought off


----------



## OCD clean

auto-smart do a great iron out comes in 5ltr containers for around £25


----------



## Paul04

seen these at home bargins yesterday. Waterless wash £5.99 and the exterior was kit £4.99, includes shampoo, wheel cleaner, glass cleaner, alloy wheel brush, sponge, buffing cloth and the bucket 
:thumb:


----------



## jenks

Sainsburys have 3-4-2 on jelly belly air fresheners, picked up 3 for £5


----------



## Rainbow

Sonax Deep Gloss Shampoo is £3.12 at Eurocarparts


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Rainbow said:


> Sonax Deep Gloss Shampoo is £3.12 at Eurocarparts


A great shampoo


----------



## s29nta

3 for 2 on again in halfords :thumb:


----------



## CustomCraig

jenks said:


> Sainsburys have 3-4-2 on jelly belly air fresheners, picked up 3 for £5


My local poundland have these.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Simoniz car products, if this helps, Wilko.

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/simoniz-car-cleaning-products-half-price-wilko-from-2-49-1869228


----------



## Jade Warrior

If you can get to EPPING, NORTH WEALD MARKET ON SATURDAYS, They have 
proper X HOSE for 12.95.. not stupid prices on tv..there were other unbranded types too

free parking with a bootsale too..

bank holiday mondays too


----------



## trv8

Even at £12.95, it's still a waste of money for the X-Hose.

The fittings leak and the actual hose splits....should've called it...'X-PLODE-HOSE.


----------



## Jade Warrior

lots of refunds then lol... scratch that then...RIPOFF !


----------



## novaecosse

Aldi have got their Wash and Wax on Specialbuy tomorrow (11th May) - £2.99 for 3 litres.


----------



## clubman

Popped into Eurocar parts. They have their own brand Tripple QX wheel cleaner at a trade price of under a £5 for 5litre. And 25litre of TFR for £12. Gotta be worth for a 'budget detail'. Any experiences?


----------



## HITMANVW

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00FYTYIAK/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item

AF Revitalise Compound 1 500ml for £9.57, almost half price!


----------



## novaecosse

My local Asda has Demon Rapid Dirt Shifter as well as some of the other Demon products at 2 for £7.


----------



## hardyd44

*Wonder Wheels*

Hi guys,

don't know if many are members of JTF - but they are doing 5lts Wonder Wheels for £4.99 plus vat, I don't need it at present but could not leave it at that price

Dean


----------



## clubman

HITMANVW said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00FYTYIAK/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item
> 
> AF Revitalise Compound 1 500ml for £9.57, almost half price!


Had a spend up on Amazon tonight. AF Compound 1, Polish 2, Tough Prep, and Tough Coat for £37. Saved £30. Great, and free delivery on Saturday. :thumb:


----------



## clubman

Asda have Demon Wheels, Demon Dirt, and Demon Clean on a 2 for £7 offer. Quite like their £1 glass cleaning cloths too.


----------



## MrDunleavy

novaecosse said:


> My local Asda has Demon Rapid Dirt Shifter as well as some of the other Demon products at 2 for £7.


I picked that up the other week. Not a bad deal although I find the Demon range isn't great.


----------



## mike41

MrDunleavy said:


> I picked that up the other week. Not a bad deal although I find the Demon range isn't great.


RDS is very good,especially at that price :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Rabidracoon28

mike41 said:


> RDS is very good,especially at that price :thumb:
> Mike


I love this stuff

Before









Diluted 1:1 and applied with a pressure sprayer 









Pressure washed off









Final result, definite no touch washing


----------



## GleemSpray

I just recently mixed ( i know, i know ....) a little Rapid Dirt Shifter in with Demon Snow Foam out of boredom and tried it on the wife's shopping trolley and boy did it clean good !!! Way better than the Demon snow foam on its own.

The G3 SuperPaste wax that has been on the car for two months seems to be intact and still beading well afterwards too. 😁


----------



## Rayner

For the many AG fans. Halfords have got some good deals on including this... http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...productId=1002671&categoryId=165671&langId=-1

:thumbm


----------



## jenks

Sainsbury's have a 1 litre pressure sprayer for £2.25 and jelly belly air fresheners for £1.85


----------



## tarbyonline

jenks said:


> Sainsbury's have a 1 litre pressure sprayer for £2.25 and jelly belly air fresheners for £1.85


Jelly Belly's also on offer in Tesco this week


----------



## jenks

My local Wilco's have 1 litre bottles of demon shine stuff, all the range I think, for only £3.

Just picked up 2 litres of snow foam shampoo and 2 litres of rapid dirt shifter for only £12


----------



## tarbyonline

In case anyone has missed it, Euro car parts have another sale on. Includes up to 50% off on car care. The stock Megs, Sonax (not extreme) turtlewax carplan and some autoglym etc. Got some Sonax ****pit stuff myself for less than £3.50


----------



## AndyVee

*cheap pop up*

not sure if this helps anybody on the sunny days to come...

http://www.ebuyer.com/434089-pop-up-gazebo-3m-x-3m-green-and-white-stripe-ys-fe-3x3m?utm_source=2014-06-12&utm_medium=campaign_email&utm_campaign=B2C_%28Thursday%29_All_FS


----------



## nuttynil

Hi all get down to asda they got 2l pressure sprayers for 69p bargain good for degrease solution .glad to share im in asda Charlton south london .


----------



## Forsh

£1.50 in Toolstation

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Pai...hes/Pointed+Sash+Brush+Oil/d150/sd2997/p35678

I've bought 2 and was going to cut the bristles down on one for more stubborn areas - anyone tried this - any thoughts?


----------



## Nico1970

nuttynil said:


> Hi all get down to asda they got 2l pressure sprayers for 69p bargain good for degrease solution .glad to share im in asda Charlton south london .


That's a fantastic bargain as they are £3.25 on Asda Direct website!

Anyone know if this is nationwide or just specific to the Charlton Store?


----------



## ChaosSystem

nuttynil said:


> Hi all get down to asda they got 2l pressure sprayers for 69p bargain good for degrease solution .glad to share im in asda Charlton south london .


Could not find it at ASDA Roehampton


----------



## greymda

i have the same sprayer!

and i'm 3,130 km away from Charlton south ))


----------



## Rabidracoon28

You sure it wasn't the 1L trigger sprays that were 69p??


----------



## GleemSpray

B&Q are doing 5L of CarPlan Ultra Shampoo for £3.


----------



## minnis

Halfords have reduced a load of stuff to just £1, still in the 3 for 2. Only a few bits left now, but they've got Turtle Wax Liquid Wax Kit (including MF and an applicator) down from £14, and a Turtle Wax QD down from £9. 

Store collection only, and to get the 3 for 2 you may face a bit of a drive, but I've just reserved nearly £70 worth of products for just £4 (three of each, in the 3-4-2) and it'll only be half an hours drive or so to the nearest store that had them in stock.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Ooh £9 Megs Terry Towel down to £1 and in 3 for 2 sale


----------



## jenks

Nice find, but not showing any stock anywhere near me


----------



## polac5397

me as well no stock anywhere !!


----------



## clubman

Got the last one in stock at my local Halfords. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## minnis

You may have to travel quite a way to get some. I had to travel about 25 miles each way, but worth it considering I got £70 of kit for £4. Search for stores further away.


----------



## Brooklands

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Ooh £9 Megs Terry Towel down to £1 and in 3 for 2 sale


Managed to get 1 - best use for these?


----------



## GleemSpray

OK, so who's been into Halfords Altrincham and emptied the Megs stand of these ?

Was it that pesky varmint Racoon ?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

GleemSpray said:


> OK, so who's been into Halfords Altrincham and emptied the Megs stand of these ?
> 
> Was it that pesky varmint Racoon ?


I only ransacked Boltons display Mr Gleem


----------



## GleemSpray

I seem to have gone a bit Elmer Fudd ...


----------



## Juke_Fan

Telford Poundland have Simoniz Car Wash and Liquid Wax in stock. 

Simoniz must be clearing out old stock as they have new packaging.


----------



## RedGriffin

Asda currently have Wonder Wheels 'U' (500ml spray bottle w/ brush) at 2 for £5.


----------



## The_Weasel

Boyes have got Hozelock 500ml sprayers for only 50p each, picked up 3 from Brighouse earlier in week :thumb:
http://www.boyes.co.uk/offers/offer2/offer2.html


----------



## Simz

Thanks, just emptied the shelf at Ripley


----------



## mike41

Halfords Dumfries had packs of G3 waffle applicator pads 1 Black/ 1 white reduced to £3.99 from £5.99 today. Still full price on Halfords website so dunno if its in all stores or not. Was on 3-4-2 as well :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Sneaky Pete

Asda have Simoniz products on offer at 2 for £5
Just got 500ml of Original liquid wax and 500ml Bug shifter for £5


----------



## Juke_Fan

My local B&Q have 2 for £6 back on for Kent drying towels and wash mitts.


----------



## Forsh

*Somewhere to keep your stuff*

I've got one of these hard bottom tool bags from Toolstation










Divider down the middle inside and loads of external pockets for brushes and cloths, clay etc

Really well made and only £15

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Acc...Tool+Bag+600+x+279+x+254mm/d110/sd3241/p95337

Bargain IMHO


----------



## ColCol

*Best, but safest exterior cleaning products for mobile valeting on a budget*

Hi. Ive just started a new mobile valeting Company and I'm new to some of the products out there at the minute. I have purchased snow foam from Autosmart which I think is leaving slight streaks after towel drying the vehicles. Am I possibly making the solution too strong? Which alloy cleaner is best out there but non acid and same for TFR. Are therenany decent hazsafe products out there. Please help. Thanks


----------



## rottenapple

ColCol said:


> Hi. Ive just started a new mobile valeting Company and I'm new to some of the products out there at the minute. I have purchased snow foam from Autosmart which I think is leaving slight streaks after towel drying the vehicles. Am I possibly making the solution too strong? Which alloy cleaner is best out there but non acid and same for TFR. Are therenany decent hazsafe products out there. Please help. Thanks


AS Smart wheels
And suggest you talk to your as rep they will advise the best in the range for your needs and budget.


----------



## jenks

Also please stick to the correct section in this forum


----------



## Forsh

ColCol, what jenks is trying to say is WELCOME to DW! :wave:

It's a Big place with loads of sections to browse round

Take your time and enjoy!

Good luck with your new venture and finding the *"Best, but safest exterior cleaning products for mobile valeting on a budget"*


----------



## Forsh

*Wash buckets*

I know 'what holds a lot, will hold a little' but would these 30L plasterers buckets in Wickes be just_ too _big do you recon?










http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Plasterer's-Bucket-30L/p/103976

I'll have to see one in the flesh to guage size even so £5.99 seams like a good buy


----------



## jenks

Welcome colcol and forsh


----------



## robtech

http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?90414-Restoring-black-trim/page4

just read up on that and at 85p i wonder if it works...


----------



## Ads7

Forsh said:


> I know 'what holds a lot, will hold a little' but would these 30L plasterers buckets in Wickes be just_ too _big do you recon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Plasterer's-Bucket-30L/p/103976
> 
> I'll have to see one in the flesh to guage size even so £5.99 seams like a good buy


Not used them but I think the more depth the better (less chance of dirt going on the mitt)

Two of those were going to be my next purchase until I saw a post in another thread for these...
http://www.wilko.com/homebrew-acces...0_1407998068_e8de9400fa5f56b043784c413e720684
They are slightly smaller but also come with a lid so hoping I'd be able to sit on them for doing the wheels etc.


----------



## trv8

robtech said:


> http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?90414-Restoring-black-trim/page4
> 
> just read up on that and at 85p i wonder if it works...


 I think the price may have gone up a little now Rob :doublesho.....

THAT THREAD IS OVER 7 YEARS OLD  :lol:.


----------



## Forsh

Aldi specials today include

Wash Mitts x2 £2.79
Waterless Wash & Wax 750ml £4.99
and... Mini Onion Bhajis 89p

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thursday-14th-august/


----------



## robtech

trv8 said:


> I think the price may have gone up a little now Rob :doublesho.....
> 
> THAT THREAD IS OVER 7 YEARS OLD  :lol:.


yep its 89 p


----------



## mike41

Forsh said:


> Aldi specials today include
> 
> Wash Mitts x2 £2.79
> Waterless Wash & Wax 750ml £4.99
> and... Mini Onion Bhajis 89p
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thursday-14th-august/


The model 1 tote bag looks decent for the money,plenty room for all your gear. :thumb:

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thursday-14th-august/product-detail/ps/p/diy-tote-bag-1/
Mike


----------



## Juke_Fan

Saw these in Homebargins today, might be useful to someone

Drying Towel....










Williams Waerless wash, Wheel Cleaner and Glass Cleaner.....










My wife wants the Hello Kitty air freshener @ 25p :lol: no chance


----------



## Steve

Id pay you 50p to buy it and burn it.


----------



## Hamster12

Microfibre applicators pads pack of 2 for 75p in Wilkos.


----------



## hardyd44

*demon shine*

don't know if you guys have a JTF near you but 500ml not 1lt (my bad - still cheap though )demon shine concentrate is 99p + vat at the mo. Demon foam is also cheap for 2lts cant remember the price though


----------



## Hamster12

hardyd44 said:


> don't know if you guys have a JTF near you but 1lt demon shine concentrate is 99p + vat at the mo. Demon foam is also cheap for 2lts cant remember the price though


Just Googled these and there is one near me, I will have to pop down and take a look.


----------



## Sp00ks

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/car-m...shine-detailer-bsd-5l-bulk-quick-protect.html

Sonax BSD 5L for £33.95 including delivery


----------



## Bratwurst

WOW - Superb price! :thumb:


----------



## lmc leroy

I've been checking out this thread and it's got my attention, fair enough there are some good deals on here, but when talking about budgets then i think the poundland, 99p store and poundworld detail will take some beating.

My friend used to polish his car with pledge furniture spray. H just thought polish was polish. I got him a bottle of polish and simoniz wax from poundland. He thought he was the bees knees after he done it one weekend.

It got me thinking for £10 someone could get everything needed from these stores.
Bucket, microfibre wash mitt, shampoo, car polish, car wax (simoniz), microfibre cloths, dash board spray,wheel cleaner, trim spray and tyre shine.

With a bit of elbow grease you could easily get a car looking good. Its never going to win any prizes but to people like my friend he would think its a job well done. I think there is a place for this sort of detail/valet.


----------



## benny91scott

Hi,

Great question, I can honestly say I always go with Autoglym. Their product's never fail to amaze me, I know its a bit more on the expensive side but its great.
they never let you down on the look and give your motor a great finish.

Speaking of Autoglym I saw a competition running on Facebook where you can win some Autoglym products!
Heres the link:*https://www.facebook.com/NationalCarClean/app_1516...*all you have to do is give your,
best car cleaning tip, Worth a shot!*


----------



## hardyd44

Halfrauds are doing a 3 for 2 on Autoglym at present, I buy mine from JTF tend to be a couple of quid cheaper than Halfrauds (when no deal on )


----------



## SeanC2

Carchem 5L IPA is only £6 down from £12. 
http://car-chem.com/store/ipa-isopropyl-alcohol-5


----------



## Rabidracoon28

SeanC2 said:


> Carchem 5L IPA is only £6 down from £12.
> http://car-chem.com/store/ipa-isopropyl-alcohol-5


Good spot but about 8 days too late pal

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=346466


----------



## SeanC2

Oh dear! :wall: :lol:


----------



## 11redrex

*Astonish*

Probably been mentioned before, anything from Astonish will clean what you need it to. The kitchen degreaser (orange bottle) will degrease a whole car and engine bay, and it smells orangey, The anti fog glass cleaner is really good for all sorts of things, and the oven cleaner does a superb job on wheels.


----------



## hardyd44

*Wheel Brush*

??????



What's this you ask...

A specially designed and much tested new high expanded foam with softwood handle to stop scratching and optimum angles to reach into all corners of wheel spokes from a top detailing products manufacturer and only £25 each or....

A novelty sponge from Primark for £1.50 that I saw whist having a coffee waiting for the better half and daughter to finish bankrupting me, and thought I wonder...

yes it does work and is ideal for the wheels on my car - don't think it will last to long but at that price, who cares :lol:


----------



## trv8

11redrex said:


> and the oven cleaner does a superb job on wheels.


If this is the 'Paste' type oven cleaner from Astonish be very careful.....yes, it does clean wheels up very good...BUT...it can also leave fine scratches...it's VERY abrasive.


----------



## Sunrise

Astonish apc any good ?


----------



## hardyd44

*Asda*

Looks like Asda are clearing the shelves of Demon Stuff, Rapid dirt shifter and others down to £3 a bottle, no price drop stickers or anything, but that is half the price it was and a lot cheaper that £7.49 at halfrauds


----------



## Forsh

still £6 at Tesco so I'll be off to Asda tomorrow


----------



## Rabidracoon28

You could always try Wilkos??


----------



## Forsh

Demon spray on shine and Demon multi surface cleaner £1.50 a litre!

http://direct.asda.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-ASDA-Site/default/Search-Show?q=demon


----------



## hardyd44

Forsh said:


> Demon spray on shine and Demon multi surface cleaner £1.50 a litre!
> 
> http://direct.asda.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-ASDA-Site/default/Search-Show?q=demon


And already out of stock - wonder if there is some new demon stuff on its way?

Not thinking there - Winter is on its way


----------



## QPRsteve

Demon shine wheel cleaner and apc £2.58 in Morrisons.

Anyone know of anywhere with the bigger bottles of snowfoam on offer?


----------



## Nico1970

Simoniz reductions in Wilko:

http://www.wilko.com/search?q=simoniz


----------



## nikp86

thanks for the information


----------



## The_Weasel

Some of the blue brushes in Asda are Half price :thumb: couldn't resist yesterday bought 3 of them


----------



## Kiashuma

The_Weasel said:


> Some of the blue brushes in Asda are Half price :thumb: couldn't resist yesterday bought 3 of them


Which ones? I could do with a new long handle one, its idea for the arches.
That and the caravan roof :doublesho


----------



## The_Weasel

Only the smaller interior types and for wheels and tyres too.
They're usually £2 or £3, so now £1 or £1.50

There may be more different ones at larger superstores though


----------



## Focusaddict

Kiashuma said:


> Which ones? I could do with a new long handle one, its idea for the arches.
> That and the caravan roof :doublesho


Same here, would be nice to have a pic of it.


----------



## Dave28uk

Focusaddict said:


> Same here, would be nice to have a pic of it.


----------



## _Steven67

Simoniz shampoo is in PoundLand for £1.


----------



## Kiashuma

Dave28uk said:


>


That little one was a lifesaver when i did my reliant interior is was :doublesho

Its a bit harsh for a good carpet but the thin cheap one in the reliant came up well with it and a wet vac.


----------



## Guest

More car care than detailing stuff on special offer in Lidl from 2nd Oct.


----------



## peterdoherty

2lr Pressure sprayer £1.50 again on Tesco direct..
http://www.tesco.com/direct/tesco-2l-pressure-sprayer/213-4667.prd


----------



## DTH2307

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=180727255125

Poorboys grit guard with free applicator

Or two grit guards for £10.99

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131175374576


----------



## dan_h

The whole demon shine range is £1.49 for the 1L bottles in Wilko.
The big drying towels are £2 each, noodle wash mitts are £1 each and MF applicators are 75p for a pack of 2.

http://www.wilko.com/search?q=Demon+shine&searchsubmit.x=0&searchsubmit.y=0

Just been in and cleaned my local one out


----------



## pajd

3 for 2 on Autoglym now in Halfords


----------



## bigbadjay

golftdi said:


> 3 for 2 on Autoglym now in Halfords


This is like the DFS sale


----------



## GleemSpray

dan_h said:


> The whole demon shine range is £1.49 for the 1L bottles in Wilko.
> The big drying towels are £2 each, noodle wash mitts are £1 each and MF applicators are 75p for a pack of 2.
> 
> http://www.wilko.com/search?q=Demon+shine&searchsubmit.x=0&searchsubmit.y=0
> 
> _Just been in and cleaned my local one out_


Oh very good - i see what you did there


----------



## GleemSpray

I was in the town centre today and Wilkos had just one bottle of RDS left, so I got that and two jumbo car sponges ( to cut up as tyre and trim dressing applicators ) 

£2.09


----------



## novaecosse

bigbadjay said:


> This is like the DFS sale


Long may it continue :thumb:


----------



## DG_

*Wilkinsons Car Plan sale!*

I've just been into my local Wilkinsons (Gravesend, Kent) - the Demon stuff has been reduced further - from £1.50 down to just £0.74!

It's all the 1 litre bottles. They had the following on the shelves:
Rapid Dirt Shifter
Active Super Cleaner
Fast Wheel Cleaner
Snow Foam Shampoo

Also, their own-brand bottles were marked down to 50p (bug and far remover, water-based, 500ml)

I'm not overly familiar with these products so got a couple of each and several RDS, as I'd read it's a good pre-wash?

Likely to be in all Wilkos stores as they're not selling it any longer.

Good luck finding some local to you. Any tips on which if the four is worth buying more of?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

DG_ said:


> I've just been into my local Wilkinsons (Gravesend, Kent) - the Demon stuff has been reduced further - from £1.50 down to just £0.74!
> 
> It's all the 1 litre bottles. They had the following on the shelves:
> 
> Rapid Dirt Shifter
> 
> Active Super Cleaner
> 
> Fast Wheel Cleaner
> 
> Snow Foam Shampoo
> 
> Also, their own-brand bottles were marked down to 50p (bug and far remover, water-based, 500ml)
> 
> I'm not overly familiar with these products so got a couple of each and several RDS, as I'd read it's a good pre-wash?
> 
> Likely to be in all Wilkos stores as they're not selling it any longer.
> 
> Good luck finding some local to you. Any tips on which if the four is worth buying more of?


Rapid Dirt Shifter is the one to stock up on


----------



## jenks

Just picked up a couple of 145l heavy duty wheeled storage trunks with lids from b&q, on offer this weekend for £10 each.

Mine are for stashing my Xmas decorations a bit better but would be great for storing detailing stuff over winter, away from the frost.

Quite big at about 1m long 0.5 wide and 0.5 deep and can be stacked.


----------



## lmc leroy

Hi guys, Im after a budget drying towel. I got a load of the asda towels while on offer, they do well (after a couple of washes in the washing machine) but i wanted a different colour than orange as i use these for buffing now.


----------



## MDC250

Gets what you pay for...Shop n Shine run offers from time to time which are worth looking out for...


----------



## GleemSpray

lmc leroy said:


> Hi guys, Im after a budget drying towel. I got a load of the asda towels while on offer, they do well (after a couple of washes in the washing machine) but i wanted a different colour than orange as i use these for buffing now.


Wilkos do an own brand grey drying towel for £2, but TBH they are a bit thin and do fall apart quickly. Maybe an obvious statement, but the £4 Kent ones are twice as good !


----------



## Nicalumisa

+1 for the Kent cloth. Can't go wrong for £4 delivered from fleabay, brilliant value for money.


----------



## Forsh

I've just ordered 5 for £17 = £3.40 each delivered


----------



## Fastidious

I bought the yellow drying towel from ASDA only used it once but thought it was great 

£3 i think!


----------



## SLK Polisher

I too have the asda drying towels, not bad at all for £3. 
The wash well too.


----------



## TheMaestro

If your wheels are well sealed you can get away with poundland muck off for bikes. 

Went in their for an iPhone charger (£1) and came out with a load of crap including the muck off. Tried it, went back and bought 10 lol. 

I quick rinse my alloys every time I come home from a long'ish drive


----------



## Monny Fan

60p ikea toilet brush for arch scrubbing can't go wrong but do get some odd looks while using it


----------



## Rayner

Monny Fan said:


> 60p ikea toilet brush for arch scrubbing can't go wrong but do get some odd looks while using it


Even more odd looks when it's covered in mud and you're walking around to the next arch with it in your hand lol


----------



## TheMaestro

Monny Fan said:


> 60p ikea toilet brush for arch scrubbing can't go wrong but do get some odd looks while using it


Isn't that a bit harsh on plastic weather gaurds?


----------



## GleemSpray

Don't know if these are new or I am just out of touch, but Wilkos have twin packs of mf sponge polishing pads for just 75p!!

Saw them today and they look half decent quality.

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-cotton-applicator-pad-2pk/invt/0344828


----------



## fazzington Bear

*Car plan ultra shampoo £2 for 5L*

Hi, in B&Q today in Peterborough and 5L of car plan ultra shampoo is £2!! So bought 10L. Cheapest on eBay was £9. Not the best shampoo but good for £2.


----------



## Steve

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cl...re=Pillar+Pages-_-content1-_-simonizsalesrace

Bargin starter kit


----------



## Steve

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m37b0s8800p127087/Meguiars_-_3_Piece_Ultimate_Starter_Kit_


----------



## Bigoggy

70 p for this little pack in home bargains. Good for swapping samples


----------



## DubImage

Needed some form of wax quick so while in poundland I got simoniz car wax and 1 microfibre cloth. Very impressed with the wax for a pound. 1 month so far and still beading away. So I went back and got more and 5 microfibres which are great value aswell


----------



## KarateKid

I found some Simoniz Bug Shifter in my local Tesco Extra tonight (Stockport) for £1.25, normally a fiver. Thought it would be rude not to give it a punt. Don't know if it's nationwide or not. They also currently have a 3-for-2 on the rest of the Simoniz products.


----------



## kwaka jack

Picked these up yesterday from B&M 10 for £1.99 :thumb: ideal for all the dirty jobs and save your decent ones.



Also picked a few of these up from clasohlson 99p ideal for keeping things in the boot should you need anything while out and about.

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Spray-Bottle/34-1029


----------



## pajd

DubImage said:


> Needed some form of wax quick so while in poundland I got simoniz car wax and 1 microfibre cloth. Very impressed with the wax for a pound. 1 month so far and still beading away. So I went back and got more and 5 microfibres which are great value aswell


The MF in Poundland are very good quality. A good size too. Much better than the value type ones you see on ebay and Amazon. Great for interior plastics ,carpets and exhausts.


----------



## DubImage

Yea that's what I found, not great for drying the car but really work for trims and interior


----------



## Jason.dodd

Cant beat the good old Windowlean and newspaper Trick. works a treat. 

Also for interior Brushes for vents Etc a 99p paint brush from wilko does the trick


----------



## Dicky_morris

Some of these are amazing


----------



## Alpha Charlie

If anybody is needing a hose and reel/cart then this might be of help. Due to living in a terraced house, I need a long hose, and managed to find this, and have now ordered it. I had previously considered going to somewhere like B&Q or Homebase, but this was a no-brainer.

https://www.garden4less.co.uk/hozelock-2-in1-60m-hose-cart-with-50m-of-hose.asp


----------



## tightlines

That is a bargin,could I get away with one mmmmmmm


----------



## Focusaddict

Alpha Charlie said:


> If anybody is needing a hose and reel/cart then this might be of help. Due to living in a terraced house, I need a long hose, and managed to find this, and have now ordered it. I had previously considered going to somewhere like B&Q or Homebase, but this was a no-brainer.
> 
> https://www.garden4less.co.uk/hozelock-2-in1-60m-hose-cart-with-50m-of-hose.asp


I have one like that but mine has wheels on the back and is 20m, not kink resistant though and the hose does get a bit hard in cold weather but other than that it works well.


----------



## Criptop

A cheap TFR on offer at £1 for 2 litres at Screwfix. Might go down and get some:

http://www.screwfix.com/p/zenith-tr...-_-78888#product_additional_details_container


----------



## alcarp

bucket with sealed lid and measuring marks on the side...(cheaper than anywhere else)










http://www.wilko.com/homebrew-accessories+equipment/wilko-fermenting-bin-and-lid-25lt/invt/0022555


----------



## lksopener

:detailer:


Criptop said:


> A cheap TFR on offer at £1 for 2 litres at Screwfix. Might go down and get some:
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/zenith-tr...-_-78888#product_additional_details_container


Cheers got the last 4 from my local worth a go at 99p for 2 litres!


----------



## ScottHannah

Just got a catalogue through from maplin they have a "XL" tool bag for £9.99 looks decent enough for products and possibly fit a polisher in it too.


----------



## Dan200

ScottHannah said:


> Just got a catalogue through from maplin they have a "XL" tool bag for £9.99 looks decent enough for products and possibly fit a polisher in it too.


Cheers mate is it this one?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/heavy-duty-multi-purpose-tool-bag-n08jf


----------



## ScottHannah

Dan200 said:


> Cheers mate is it this one?
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/heavy-duty-multi-purpose-tool-bag-n08jf


Yeah mate, went into my local maplin and they only had small ones left so ended up having to get one from Halfords.


----------



## MDC250

Anybody got one of these...?

http://m.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb35...%20-%20Mixed&gclid=CIXk4uru5cICFcPJtAodiC4ABA

Waste of money or worth a buy?


----------



## hardyd44

MDC250 said:


> Anybody got one of these...?
> 
> http://m.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb35...%20-%20Mixed&gclid=CIXk4uru5cICFcPJtAodiC4ABA
> 
> Waste of money or worth a buy?


just bought one - only 2 nozzles and a bit basic, but...

for £30, thought worth a go - will report back when used for a while


----------



## MDC250

hardyd44 said:


> just bought one - only 2 nozzles and a bit basic, but...
> 
> for £30, thought worth a go - will report back when used for a while


Cheers, like you say worth a go at £30...picked one up earlier


----------



## ScottHannah

Wilko have pack of 2 microfibre applicator pads for £1, seem decent quality haven't used it yet but just feels the same as the megs ones.


----------



## MDC250

hardyd44 said:


> just bought one - only 2 nozzles and a bit basic, but...
> 
> for £30, thought worth a go - will report back when used for a while


Had a quick run out with mine yesterday and today.

Yesterday cleaned the lounge having dragged the poor old Christmas Tree out the Bay Window. As a dry vac on hard surfaces it was spot on.

Today I've been doing some cleaning of my winter wheels off the car. Used the blower function and it was surprisingly good. I doubt as good as a dedicated piece of kit but in my eyes even if it's pants at being a wet vac for general vacuuming and a drying tool it's going to more than pay for itself. Well chuffed


----------



## saul

Criptop said:


> A cheap TFR on offer at £1 for 2 litres at Screwfix. Might go down and get some:
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/zenith-tr...-_-78888#product_additional_details_container


just ordered 5 of them, can't go wrong really.


----------



## saul

ScottHannah said:


> Yeah mate, went into my local maplin and they only had small ones left so ended up having to get one from Halfords.


Hopefully collecting mine today.


----------



## billy...

Dont know if any of you guys have heard of madcow? all there products are pretty decent and a good price. Not the best of course but definatly good for the price


----------



## DUBNBASS

This tread is awesome


----------



## stumpy90

Great little thread re;wonder wheels started by stubs that could be V useful

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=353725


----------



## saul

Lidl Car & Home 15th Jan.

Few things on their special buys, this caught my eye. Not bad for a few quid.


----------



## Pittsy

saul said:


> Lidl Car & Home 15th Jan.
> 
> Few things on their special buys, this caught my eye. Not bad for a few quid.


Now I need one of those :thumb:


----------



## alcarp

even cheaper pales with lids if you live in North East. £3

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/pales/1096499069


----------



## JacobDuBois

Good price lifting kit. 

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/garage-equipment/trolley-jacks-axle-stands/halfords-5-piece-lifting-kit?_$ja=kw:drytinder%7Ctsid:40392&cm_mmc=Affiliates-_-PerformanceHorizon-_-drytinder-_-TopLink


----------



## jamiepollock643

Poundland stores have got in foaming spray bottles similar to the mesto ones. I picked up a few to test out and they seem really good, unlike half the other crappy bottles. I'll try get a pic posted, brass screw end sprayer and filter etc holds about 1-1.5 litres.


----------



## JacobDuBois

jamiepollock643 said:


> Poundland stores have got in foaming spray bottles similar to the mesto ones. I picked up a few to test out and they seem really good, unlike half the other crappy bottles. I'll try get a pic posted, brass screw end sprayer and filter etc holds about 1-1.5 litres.


Would appreciate a pic mate


----------



## jamiepollock643

Hope this works, not the best picture but in a bit of a rush with stuff tonight so do forgive me,


----------



## Juke_Fan

Was looking at these today - think they are just normal pump pressure sprays with the brass spray head, similar to those in Wilkinson. Don't think they are foamers - happy to be corrected if they are as I will go and get some.


----------



## lmc leroy

Even so foam or not for £1 it seems win win.


----------



## Juke_Fan

True - the looked quite well made and the package had a money back offer from the company that makes them so worth a punt if you need a pump sprayer :thumb:.


----------



## DUBNBASS

Brought two gonna try it tonight if it's ok will pop and get five more


----------



## DUBNBASS

Look like they are good go go and reap the one pound bargins


----------



## Juke_Fan

Asda are doing Rain X 2-in-1 cleaner and repellant for £2 for 500ml.

Not the best but it does an ok job.


----------



## m500dpp

Tesco and similar salad creme / ketchup etc bottles make good product bottles!!!!

I am no longer buying detailing stuff, I am concentrating on using what I have before I die, saving a fortune!!!!


----------



## Pittsy

Sonax bsd, £8.99 at Amazon:thumb:


----------



## ChrisMEI

http://www.tesco.com/direct/5l-pressure-sprayer/226-9226.prd?skuId=226-9226&pageLevel=

TESCO's 5L Pressure Sprayer £6.50


----------



## Clancy

ChrisMEI said:


> http://www.tesco.com/direct/5l-pressure-sprayer/226-9226.prd?skuId=226-9226&pageLevel=
> 
> TESCO's 5L Pressure Sprayer £6.50


Great price thanks for the heads up


----------



## lmc leroy

The jml mantis microfibre wash mitt was in my local poundland store, a good large mitt for £1. They didnt have many left.


----------



## Salmon

saul said:


> Hopefully collecting mine today.


Hi saul, I picked up some of this TFR (http://www.screwfix.com/p/zenith-traffic-film-remover-2ltr/42326) but wondering whether this should be used neat or diluted? Whilst it mentions `highly concentrated` any ideas on dilution rates?

On the screwfix site, reviews have mentioned using this in conjunction with their pressure washers. I assume they mean lance bottles therefore making me think similar with snow foam - 1inch and then dilute with water.


----------



## hardyd44

Salmon said:


> Hi saul, I picked up some of this TFR (http://www.screwfix.com/p/zenith-traffic-film-remover-2ltr/42326) but wondering whether this should be used neat or diluted? Whilst it mentions `highly concentrated` any ideas on dilution rates?
> 
> On the screwfix site, reviews have mentioned using this in conjunction with their pressure washers. I assume they mean lance bottles therefore making me think similar with snow foam - 1inch and then dilute with water.


think you will have to have a play with it - I don't know of any TFR's you use neat, I would start with a very weak solution 200 -100:1 first, and step it up until you find what you are happy with.


----------



## saul

I went with the 1inch and then dilute with water option


----------



## Salmon

saul said:


> I went with the 1inch and then dilute with water option


Thanks Hardy and Saul

Out of interest what was the result of using the bottle and lance - does it produce anything like snow foam? perhaps a thinned down version??

I am thinking of diluting it and then spraying as a pre-wash, dwell and then pressure washing.


----------



## Rainbow

Autoglym Perfect Bodywork Gift Collection - half price at Halfords ( 14.99)

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/cleaning-kits/autoglym-perfect-bodywork-gift-collection?_$ja=kw:drytinder|tsid:40392&cm_mmc=Affiliates-_-PerformanceHorizon-_-drytinder-_-TopLink


----------



## dexter101

Halfords have 3 for 2 on their own brand cleaning products. I wasnt that bothered but just found they have packs of 5 MFs for £3.99 so just got 15 for £7.98. Not sure on the quality (really dont understand how it all works) but will be used for dirty jobs and round the house)


----------



## James2614

I bought 3 microfibres from home bargains the other day for £1. They're perfect for buffing off wax or polish then just throwing them away


----------



## ibisa3

Anyone throw me ideas on good cheap stuff for treating black plastics? No engine oil though, already using enough of that!!!!


----------



## greymda

ibisa3 said:


> Anyone throw me ideas on good cheap stuff for treating black plastics? No engine oil though, already using enough of that!!!!


peanut butter ftw)


----------



## James2614

Groundnut oil or peanut butter as mentioned


----------



## ibisa3

I have loads of peanut butter. Like 5kg. cheers!!!


----------



## Lowiepete

Karcher Outlet have refurbed steamer units @ better than half price

Regards,
Steve


----------



## ibisa3

89p in lidl....250ml groundnut oil.


Game on. Strip of sponge to apply ?


----------



## tarbyonline

Don't know if its been covered before, but wonder wheels hot wheels was on clearance in Sainsburys today (Holywood Exchange, NI) for £3.50 a bottle.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Asda 1L spray bottles, 79p


----------



## Pittsy

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Asda 1L spray bottles, 79p


Might pop to asda on the way home :thumb:


----------



## greymda

sometimes (well most all of the time, tbh) i envy you guys, in a good sense 

i here have no detailing products whatsoever nor any of these deals. eeh)


----------



## ALLR_155528

Great find do they have the numbers on side 100ml, 200ml etc



Pittsy said:


> Might pop to asda on the way home :thumb:


----------



## jenks

greymda said:


> sometimes (well most all of the time, tbh) i envy you guys, in a good sense
> 
> i here have no detailing products whatsoever nor any of these deals. eeh)


It's a bit odd for someone on here to have no detailing products


----------



## greymda

oh no, i meant "here - in my country", as i live quite far away from UK )


----------



## greymda

all the products i have are bought by friends who visit UK, from time to time and are willing to help me out with a wax or smth


----------



## AllenF

Lowiepete said:


> Karcher Outlet have refurbed steamer units @ better than half price
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Mmm89.99 aint exactly better than half price

And thats for an " already repaired" product
http://www.tesco.com/direct/karcher-sc1020-steam-cleaner/208-0057.prd

Pay another tenner get a new one


----------



## GleemSpray

AllenF said:


> Mmm89.99 aint exactly better than half price
> 
> And thats for an " already repaired" product
> http://www.tesco.com/direct/karcher-sc1020-steam-cleaner/208-0057.prd
> 
> Pay another tenner get a new one


I got the same unit from Halfords last year. It was reduced to £80-something and had been for a month or two.

Have seen them subsequently at £80 - £99 in quite a few places.

Decent steamer - heats up quickly and has a reasonable amount of pressure.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

ALLR_155528 said:


> Great find do they have the numbers on side 100ml, 200ml etc


They certainly do


----------



## GleemSpray

Rabidracoon28 said:


> They certainly do


Do they fit foam lances ?

Been trying to get a better shaped / and or measuring marked bottle for my AutoBrite HD Lance and its a strange thread on the Lance.

Found loads of spray bottles that will go on a turn or two, but not properly onto the thread.


----------



## jenks

greymda said:


> oh no, i meant "here - in my country", as i live quite far away from UK )


That make more sense:thumb:


----------



## greymda

agree


----------



## Rabidracoon28

GleemSpray said:


> Do they fit foam lances ?
> 
> Been trying to get a better shaped / and or measuring marked bottle for my AutoBrite HD Lance and its a strange thread on the Lance.
> 
> Found loads of spray bottles that will go on a turn or two, but not properly onto the thread.


Just tried for you Mike and it won't fit. Will go on a turn then that's it.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

New in tomorrow at www.detailerspassion.co.uk is this absolutely fantastic #Mesto 3132PR. 1Litre High Quality Pump pressure sprayer is supplied with viton seals making it suitable for use with most acids and mild alkaline. Can be used at any angle, even UPSIDE DOWN. 
Supplied with an adjustable nozzle. 
Want one?? Of course you do. I do too.
Pop along to www.detailerspassion.co.uk tomorrow. 
Oh I nearly forgot; the price JUST £14.99 with FREE DELIVERY


----------



## trv8

^^Thought that was going to be an 'absolutley fantastic' *LOW* price.........
It's only a £1 cheaper than here.....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mesto-313...350?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cdf0b57fe


----------



## Lowiepete

AllenF said:


> Mmm89.99 aint exactly better than half price


Allen, when they are in stock, they're just £39.99...
See, I can do sums...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Rabidracoon28

trv8 said:


> ^^Thought that was going to be an 'absolutley fantastic' *LOW* price.........
> 
> It's only a £1 cheaper than here.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mesto-313...350?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cdf0b57fe


Sorry to disappoint you then.


----------



## hardyd44

*Titan Vacuum cleaner*



MDC250 said:


> Anybody got one of these...?
> 
> http://m.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb35...%20-%20Mixed&gclid=CIXk4uru5cICFcPJtAodiC4ABA
> 
> Waste of money or worth a buy?


thought I would bump this and share my experience of this vacuum cleaner.

PRO's: plenty of suction (ooh err missus), very compact and light - easy to lug about, the blower is very handy for me for blowing out water from trims and wheels

CON's: cable is just a bit short, as is the suction hose, no brush type of attachment

not used wet yet, but got to say for £30 - a bargain


----------



## trv8

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you then.


I'm not disappointed mate....a £1 saved is a £1 saved....
it's just the way you was describing it, I was expecting it to be a lot cheaper than what's already out there on sale :wave:.


----------



## saul

AllenF said:


> Mmm89.99 aint exactly better than half price
> 
> And thats for an " already repaired" product
> http://www.tesco.com/direct/karcher-sc1020-steam-cleaner/208-0057.prd
> 
> Pay another tenner get a new one


£68 I paid for mine from Halfords!


----------



## GleemSpray

*£1 ..... Homebase ..... Brilliant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Each funnel has two different sized clips, which are slightly flexible to allow fitting; one fits small bottles like the AG EGP one and the bigger clip seems to fit most of the 5L tubs.

Once in place they seem rock solid, but are easily removed.

I suspect they will be invaluable for screenwash alone.


----------



## Tsubodai

Nice one GleemSpray!
I'd tried something similar (might have been a Stanley or Draper one?) with Surfex but it didn't work well & leaked everywhere -these look a better fit & got to be worth a try.


----------



## greymda

send someone one pack to me overseas


----------



## Juke_Fan

They look good - can't find them on the hombase website


----------



## GleemSpray

Juke_Fan said:


> They look good - can't find them on the hombase website


 They are in-store in the red bargain compartments (?) where everything is either £1 or £2.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Cheers - will check them out when I pop in at the weekend.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Got two packs today and tried one out diluting some Tango - worked really well with no leaks. Cheers for the Tip.


----------



## ALLR_155528

Sponges for tire applicators.

Four sponges for £1 at Asda
25p per sponge
Cut each sponge into four that's 16 tire applicator (6.25p each) or 32 if you use both side (3.125p each side)


----------



## salim

Pittsy said:


> Might pop to asda on the way home :thumb:


I picked a few of these as well. Nice bottle and good mist but three broken triggers already.


----------



## bradleymarky

My Wife just bought these from BM`s. 6 for £1.99. great for applying tardis and ironx.
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150310_160950_zpsjqfxz0kh.jpg.html]


----------



## dionbee93

Triplewax shampoo (Not the best) but, £1 in wilko at the moment.

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/triplewax-car-shampoo-500ml/invt/0120289

Dion

[Edit, if you zoom in on the bottle it says '100% extra free 1litre for the price of 500ml, do you get a 1L bottle?]


----------



## trv8

dionbee93 said:


> Triplewax shampoo (Not the best) but, £1 in wilko at the moment.
> 
> http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/triplewax-car-shampoo-500ml/invt/0120289
> 
> Dion
> 
> [Edit, if you zoom in on the bottle it says '100% extra free 1litre for the price of 500ml, do you get a 1L bottle?]


It also says...'out of stock' .


----------



## dionbee93

Just noticed now.. There were some in stock this afternoon. Ordered 4 to my local store.

Dion


----------



## Paul04

Simoniz products are half price in Tesco. Halfords have 13% off online between 12-2pm


----------



## Paul04

these look like a bargain

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=357765


----------



## JacobDuBois

No asda near me else I'd have a mooch :/


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Anybody looking for an extremely brilliant pressure sprayer for pre-washes or Hydrocoat type solutions needs to get one of these 2L sprayers from Wilkos/Wilkinsons for just £3. I have had mine now for 2yrs and it is still going strong.










If you can't find one in store then you can order online to have it sent to your local store
http://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-sprinklers+spray-guns/wilko-pressurised-sprayer-2l/invt/0339854


----------



## Tsubodai

^^ I picked up a couple of those a little while back & they are great value.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Same here - £1.50 in a sale, been going 18 months with no issues spraying tango,


----------



## Paul04

Halfords 3for2 on all cleaning products has started


----------



## Juke_Fan

Just want to bump this again in case anyone missed it. I used these again today to decant some Power Maxed TFR. They work brilliantly, clip on, pour, no spills, take off and rinse - job done! Best £1 I have spent in ages and will pay for themselves through not wasting any product :thumb:



GleemSpray said:


> *£1 ..... Homebase ..... Brilliant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Each funnel has two different sized clips, which are slightly flexible to allow fitting; one fits small bottles like the AG EGP one and the bigger clip seems to fit most of the 5L tubs.
> 
> Once in place they seem rock solid, but are easily removed.
> 
> I suspect they will be invaluable for screenwash alone.


----------



## Tsubodai

I need to get me some of them ^^^


----------



## dionbee93

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Anybody looking for an extremely brilliant pressure sprayer for pre-washes or Hydrocoat type solutions needs to get one of these 2L sprayers from Wilkos/Wilkinsons for just £3. I have had mine now for 2yrs and it is still going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't find one in store then you can order online to have it sent to your local store
> http://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-sprinklers+spray-guns/wilko-pressurised-sprayer-2l/invt/0339854


Thanks for that!  are these ok for TFR and Aqua wax? Assuming they'd be chemical heads, but how good? Thanks

Dion


----------



## lksopener

Jelly belly 3d banana air freshners are reduced to £1 at halfords if anyone is interested? 

I've just reserved ten to collect on Wednesday from my local.


----------



## dionbee93

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/16037318641...ash%3Ditem2556fc9f73&srcrot=710-53481-19255-0

California scents - 6 for £9.85 with FREE delivery on ebay at the moment.

Dion


----------



## Rainbow

Autoglym HD wax only 20£ - camskill.co.uk


----------



## Dannbodge

Wheel brush that's identical to the ez wheel brush and it's only £5

http://www.homebase.co.uk/ProductDi...egory=&parent_category_rn=20848&storeId=10201


----------



## MDC250

^ that is going to be nowhere near as well put together as the EZ brush. 

You really get what you pay for when it comes to a brush and it's false economy skimping on a piece of kit to find you damage your wheels. 

I've had brushes similar to the home base one and they just aren't as good as the real deal. Buy once, but right.


----------



## Dannbodge

I don't know. I've got an Ez one and they feel very similar. The bristles feel the same and the contrsuction is very much similar.
As a budget brush it will do the job.


----------



## chriswuk

They were only a quid today in home base, I picked one up along with a few of the Eazi Pour adapters !


----------



## A1luke

Carplan ultra wash and wax £3 for 5Lts at B&Q. Not used the stuff yet, will just be using on wheels and JML Wheel brush at The range for £5. Seems pretty sturdy, soft bristles and reaches on the inside of my wheels


----------



## QPRsteve

Noticed a budget pressure washer in halfords for £29.99, looked similar to a nilfisk. 1400w. Didn't get too much info as was in a rush


----------



## chrisgreen

A1luke said:


> Carplan ultra wash and wax £3 for 5Lts at B&Q. Not used the stuff yet, will just be using on wheels and JML Wheel brush at The range for £5. Seems pretty sturdy, soft bristles and reaches on the inside of my wheels


I spotted the Carplan stuff in B&Q on Sunday, will be good to know if its any good.


----------



## ALLR_155528

Just a little heads up been on a bargain trip to my local Asda, The Range and Wilko.

All have 5 or 6 microfibre cloths under £5 perfect for interior or dirty jobs. I picked up the 5 grey ones from Wilko at £2.99.

All have a range of air freshener at £1. I bought Magic Tree Very Berry from Wilko and Two pack of Beano air freshener strawberry and vanilla from The Range at £1.

From The Range a microfibre wheel brush £2.99 perfect for reaching back of alloys and a very cheap alternative to Wheel Woolies.

Wilko have a grey 70x70cm microfibre towel at £2 very plush unfortunaly didn't pick one up because didn't really need one but at £2 it's not to be missed and I will be going back for one tomorrow.

Been back to Wilko and picked up the £2 microfibre towel


----------



## PhillipW

Is there any difference in a budget microfibre towel / cloth except the price?


----------



## Tsubodai

PhillipW said:


> Is there any difference in a budget microfibre towel / cloth except the price?


Definately. Look for what people are buying/recommend on here; buy one and compare it to an ordinary one and you'll see a world of difference.


----------



## Clancy

5 litre pump sprayer on amazon lightning deals, starts at half 6 tomorrow morning


----------



## Faithfull

Clancy said:


> 5 litre pump sprayer on amazon lightning deals, starts at half 6 tomorrow morning


Link?


----------



## Clancy

Faithfull said:


> Link?


Here's a link for the item. Although the deal price will not be available until the morning

hope this works, trying to do it from my phone

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00RD0KTZQ/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_wKYhvb1PYWB97


----------



## Clancy

Here's a link for the lightning deals page, should be the first one


----------



## Clancy

Price is £5.99 ends in a few hours


----------



## Clancy

Karcher k4 with all accessories is on amazon lightning deals, starts at 9


----------



## Dave28uk

MDC250 said:


> ^ that is going to be nowhere near as well put together as the EZ brush.
> 
> You really get what you pay for when it comes to a brush and it's false economy skimping on a piece of kit to find you damage your wheels.
> 
> I've had brushes similar to the home base one and they just aren't as good as the real deal. Buy once, but right.


Quick question about wheel brushes, I cleaned my old mans megane today and got loads of oil and greese on my brush which I cant remove and now it's smearing my wheels when I use it.

How can I clean the oil from it? Or is it time to buy a new brush

:thumb:


----------



## James2614

I'd try putting some boiling water in a measuring jug, put in a decent amount of fairly liquid and pop it in. Leave it for half an hour or so and see if any has come off, then squeeze some fairly liquid onto the bristles and work it around in your hand. If that doesn't get it off I'd say get a new one. I got a valet pro brush for my wheels on eBay for about £5


----------



## Dave28uk

James2614 said:


> I'd try putting some boiling water in a measuring jug, put in a decent amount of fairly liquid and pop it in. Leave it for half an hour or so and see if any has come off, then squeeze some fairly liquid onto the bristles and work it around in your hand. If that doesn't get it off I'd say get a new one. I got a valet pro brush for my wheels on eBay for about £5


Cheers buddy will dig out the fairy liquid :thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan

Dannbodge said:


> Wheel brush that's identical to the ez wheel brush and it's only £5
> 
> http://www.homebase.co.uk/ProductDi...egory=&parent_category_rn=20848&storeId=10201


Just got one of these and they are really good for £5. Well worth the money.


----------



## Oli1983uk

not sure if these have been posted on here before but see these in store yesterday at Wilkos, £2. they are 70 x 70 cm.

any tried them before?










http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-microfibre-cleaning-towel/invt/0344800


----------



## A1luke

Wheel cleaning on a budget!

I used to use dedicated wheel cleaners and expensive brushes but after trying out a few budget cleaners I put together my favorite combo which is very cheap and effective!

StarDrops APC- £1 Asda
Bulk cheap shampoo.. I use Carplan ultra (£3 B and Q)
Mantis wheel brush-£5 The range
Detailing brush-£3
trigger bottle-£1
Noodle mitt-£4 
(not in picture) AG vinyl and rubber dressing great on tyres and interior










Wet wheels and spray Stardrops on alloy AND Tyre (10:1 works for me)
wait 5 minutes (Prep other things, fill buckets ect)
rinse
Use shampoo with brush (Make sure to not use too much force)
rinse
Shampoo with noodle mitt to get into corners (normal size mitt will be fine)
rinse
Dry with MF
Apply sealant. I use AG wheel seal only £3 at halfords as its discontinued, protection is too great but if you frequently wash your car like me it works fine. Use two coats.
Apple AG dressing to tyres with separate brush or cut up sponge.
Admire your handy work!


----------



## InfinityLoop

A1luke said:


> Detailing brush-£3


where did you get it out of interest?


----------



## ALLR_155528

I posted this last month if I remeber correctly. For £2 you can't go wrong very good size. It's thicker than a general purpose but not as plush as a microfibre cloth for QD, dry towel, removing polish/ wax/ sealant but I would use it on my paint.



Oli1983uk said:


> not sure if these have been posted on here before but see these in store yesterday at Wilkos, £2. they are 70 x 70 cm.
> 
> any tried them before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-microfibre-cleaning-towel/invt/0344800


----------



## hardyd44

I got my detailing brushes (same ones)of ebay - 3 different sizes £4.95 including P+P, think they have gone up a little since, but the brushes are still going strong after nearly 12 months


----------



## VAG-hag

May well have been done already but magic sponge - wow!!! Got a cheap load off eBay and had a go at sprucing up a second hand steering wheel, it's done a right job!! The shine is gone from the wheel leaving a lovely Matt finish. I got 100 sponges for £4.50, think that qualifies for budget detailing guys?


----------



## bradleymarky

20 sponges for a quid from [email protected] great for tire gel.
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150502_103416_zpstv8lnpjb.jpg.html]


----------



## Juke_Fan

Juke_Fan said:


> Just got one of these and they are really good for £5. Well worth the money.


Tried this brush in anger over the weekend and I was impressed with how it performed. Worth a £5.


----------



## DeanoLfc

Got 3 of these 85p Wilkinson's Have the Levels on the sides too, pretty strong, Can spray a mist or straight out by twisting the nozzle


----------



## PhillipW

Tesco currently have half price sale on detailing products!


----------



## sonny

Tesco seem to have some very cheap deals on Simoniz, not sure I can recommend them as havent tried them but for 60-70p you can't go wrong!! (Some more expensive items but not many at all)

I also got some dashboard wipes for 38p on Monday too!!


----------



## Rían P

Was in Poundland the other day and see they're selling Turtle Wax's perfect finish products. It's both the Polish and Crystal bright wax. Tried it on the corsa the other day and it's not bad now. It's like 350ml or something so is definitely worth £1.

Bought two polishes and two waxes.


----------



## bradleymarky

Black buckets in BM`s for 99p


----------



## Cwan87

That's mad how cheap it is. I was in my Tesco earlier an the deal was only half price (£2.50 for the wheel cleaner)


----------



## sonny

Cwan87 said:


> That's mad how cheap it is. I was in my Tesco earlier an the deal was only half price (£2.50 for the wheel cleaner)


Yep I went today but all the really good offers were off! According to the employee its regularly on offer.


----------



## ColCol

sonny said:


> Tesco seem to have some very cheap deals on Simoniz, not sure I can recommend them as havent tried them but for 60-70p you can't go wrong!! (Some more expensive items but not many at all)
> 
> I also got some dashboard wipes for 38p on Monday too!!


Must be a mistake as I saw the same products at Tesco the other day for a heck of a lot more


----------



## Titanium Htail

^^^ As mentioned plenty of Turtle Wax products for a pound about. #1062

http://www.twperfectfinish.com/

John Tht.


----------



## hardyd44

Air tools reduced to half price at aldi - just got impact wrench with sockets for £9.99 - don't really need one, but at that price couldn't walk away from it


----------



## Ben108

Oli1983uk said:


> not sure if these have been posted on here before but see these in store yesterday at Wilkos, £2. they are 70 x 70 cm.
> 
> any tried them before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-microfibre-cleaning-towel/invt/0344800


Just been and bought one of these myself


----------



## Ben108

QPRsteve said:


> Noticed a budget pressure washer in halfords for £29.99, looked similar to a nilfisk. 1400w. Didn't get too much info as was in a rush


Reading back a few pages. This a blue one? If so I have one. Bought it at that price as mine died half way through doing the car. Pretty impressed. Identical specs to my friends karcher k2


----------



## Ben108

This thread is dangerous. I also went and bought some new cloths, spray bottles and APC


----------



## mally

3m 3434 tape on Amazon. Rather cheap?

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/24-...pe-10-63-prime-13-93-non-prime-amazon-2226211


----------



## gabrielleitao

Can someone tell me a good chassis cleaner? I'll be thankful!


----------



## DeanoLfc

This is selling from the 15th june for £9.99, Don't know if it's a decent heat gun tho? http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=24120&ar=7


















Temperature (°C): 350 / 550
Air volume (L/min): 300 / 500
2000W

I believe this is the correct manual http://www.kompernass.com/admin/view/manual/IB_103976_PHLG2000C2_LB6_1.pdf


----------



## Webarno

20% off anything at eBay until midnight. Minimum order of £20. maximum discount of £50

Code: CTWENTY


----------



## Ben108

Gahhhh I spent a fortune on ebay over the weekend!!


----------



## bradleymarky

Got these from Wilkos for a quid each. they hold over 300ml and the spray function throws out a very fine mist.
[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/20150615_183836_zpsytqe8nsj.jpg.html]


----------



## Hereisphilly

Picked up 5 of these, great price if you are after a slightly larger bottle!
And very cheap, not chemical resistant but cant argue for the price
http://www.wilko.com/watering-cans/wilko-sprayer-trigger-55ml-pansy/invt/0408705


----------



## macfxd

Wonder wheels wheel cleaner £2.50 at ASDA, Works a charm and comes with a small brush. Worked on my wheels (black dust, grime, tar pudding!!!!) Shockingly wheels look spanking new!!

HEard the older version used to damage the wheel, I guess I worked one wheel at a time and not letting it sit for too long, used a good £2 wheel brush at ASDA for the scrubbing part.

All in all worked a charm!!!


----------



## Cubelife

Nice info


----------



## DeathCar

Demon Shine, 1litre for £2 in ASDA 

could be certain stores only, but it was £4 last night and £2 Today...


----------



## GarveyVW

Half price Simoniz products at Wilkinsons.


----------



## ian180p

GarveyVW said:


> Half price Simoniz products at Wilkinsons.


Thanks will pop in there tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## 330CDT

Not sure if it has already been mentioned, but I find normal window cleaner from any supermarket - in my case daisy from tesco's probably about 70p. Works great on cars to get rid of any water marks etc, inside and outside.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Down to 49p in my local Homebase - they were a bargin at £1 so even better now :thumb:



GleemSpray said:


> *£1 ..... Homebase ..... Brilliant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Each funnel has two different sized clips, which are slightly flexible to allow fitting; one fits small bottles like the AG EGP one and the bigger clip seems to fit most of the 5L tubs.
> 
> Once in place they seem rock solid, but are easily removed.
> 
> I suspect they will be invaluable for screenwash alone.


----------



## turbosnoop

Could water and a bit of shampoo be used as a qd? If its good enough for claying why not lighter tasks?


----------



## GarveyVW

Halfords Priority Moments. 10lt bucket, 1lt Triplewax car shampoo and car sponge for free.


----------



## GleemSpray

One of my neighbours just showed me a 2 x 5L pack of Simoniz pressure washer wash and wax, which the label says "contains real carnauba wax". It also says it can be used in any pressure washer as a wash and wax for cars.

He got it from Costco and his receipt showed £5 ( ex VAT ? ) which seems pretty decent to me.


----------



## Method Man

What are we using for a budget/ low-cost wheel cleaner at the minute?


----------



## Juke_Fan

AS Smart Wheels - if you can afford the 5lts and then use diluted 1-4 you get a hell of a lot of top quality wheel cleaner for your money.


----------



## Method Man

Juke_Fan said:


> AS Smart Wheels - if you can afford the 5lts and then use diluted 1-4 you get a hell of a lot of top quality wheel cleaner for your money.


:thumb:

Would I need a special spray bottle to apply it?


----------



## Juke_Fan

Don't believe so, I use a standard AS spray bottle (blue spray head) and it has been going well for over 8 months now.


----------



## Pittsy

Method Man said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Would I need a special spray bottle to apply it?


Any spray bottle will do dude:thumb:

And uf you buy from a rep he would probably chuck one in :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

15 sheets from argos gets you a budget detailing bag:thumb:


----------



## Hufty

Liking that bag.. You should supply'em Pittsy as a dw special review bag. Need a pocket for camera and a fold out laptop tray.


----------



## Pittsy

Hufty said:


> Liking that bag.. You should supply'em Pittsy as a dw special review bag. Need a pocket for camera and a fold out laptop tray.


Phone in the end pocket for pics, trying to borrow Miss P's Mac Book as my lappy is too big to fit in.... She reckons it might get wet though 
Gotta get a few more stickers on for a bit more customisation :thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan

That bag was a real bargain - when am I next passing Argos?????


----------



## dzzy

Looking for a reasonably priced iron decontamination. I'm going to polish and seal my car but I want to prep the paint as best possible without spending too much. Any suggestions for under a tenner?


----------



## lemansblue92

b&q basic buckets £1


----------



## Hufty

Bags sold out everywhere


----------



## M4D YN

Pittsy said:


> 15 sheets from argos gets you a budget detailing bag:thumb:


Your the MAN i use these this exact bag and its always more £££ and its worth it so checked local store and had none but one store 10 miles away had one so thanks :thumb:


----------



## pajd

Hufty said:


> Bags sold out everywhere


Looks similar to this one from Amazon? Probably not as well made but would still hold a few bottles and clothes. Same price

Rolson 68255 Multi Purpose Tool Holdall: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## Clancy

5 litre spray bottle at tesco for £7.50 at the minute


----------



## Hufty

Amazon microfibres on lighting deal at mo £39 for 144


----------



## GarveyVW

Triple Wax Shake & Shine £10 at Halfords.


----------



## super_cds

GarveyVW said:


> Triple Wax Shake & Shine £10 at Halfords.


This was £3 in asda
Along with some other demon stuff

http://groceries.asda.com/product/car-cleaning/demon-universal-wheel-cleaner/910000978306


----------



## Clancy

Stanley mobile workstation is £20 at screw fix at the minute, usually around £35 iirc 

Can fit 30 cloths, 10 AG bottled and about 10 other bottles in mine. Now changed and it stores my DA and all my plates and around 20 pads easily


----------



## JacobDuBois

Clancy said:


> Stanley mobile workstation is £20 at screw fix at the minute, usually around £35 iirc
> 
> Can fit 30 cloths, 10 AG bottled and about 10 other bottles in mine. Now changed and it stores my DA and all my plates and around 20 pads easily


Out of stock everywhere near me. Typical Screwfix haha. Nice deal though!


----------



## chrisgreen

Clas Olhson is doing a Cotech pressure washer for £24.99 for the rest of this week. Suspect they will run out of stock soon, so grab one while you can:

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cotech...ent=topsellers_150825&utm_campaign=2015summer


----------



## Hufty

Turtle wax no 2 and 3 polishing compounds £1 each in poundland


----------



## fiesta

Smelly Beaver air fresheners £1.89 cherryglaze.co.uk. I bought some from ebay and they sent me a flyer with the website on. anyone heard on these?


----------



## Forsh




----------



## polac5397

muc off car cleaning reduced to [email protected] ph netural car wash + detail spray 3.50 tyre gel 5.50


----------



## Juke_Fan

Local Morrisons is selling 2ltrs of Demon Shine with hosepipe spraygun attachment for £4.


----------



## tenelitebrains

Euro Car Parts has 5ltr De-Ionised Water for only £2.04 including free delivery (or collection from local store).

Plus if you spend over £20 us code TWEET5 for 5% discount.

Lastly if you use topcashback it's currently at 10.5% :thumb:


----------



## super_cds

mot10 for 10% off over £10
£9.20 for 5
25l total

does it work out cheaper than a di vessel? lol


----------



## Hazzagray

Costco does 36 pack microfibres cloths for about £12 I reckon! Big cloths too


----------



## Blue Al

golftdi said:


> Looks similar to this one from Amazon? Probably not as well made but would still hold a few bottles and clothes. Same price
> 
> Rolson 68255 Multi Purpose Tool Holdall: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-heavy-duty-multi-purpose-tool-holdall-n69hl

Cheapo option


----------



## Tobye

I'm working over in Harlow today and managed to get some Asda Microfibre Drying towels for £3 each (they are orange now) and 24 Microfibre towels for £10


----------



## super_cds

6 micros for £2 at my asda

also gsfcarparts have autoglym glass polish for £4.05 with free posting too
enter OCT35 at check out today only!

http://www.gsfcarparts.com/981aa0270


----------



## Simon m

Hi juke fan is the power maxed tfr any good as looking at picking some up if it's worth a shot


----------



## Hereisphilly

Simon m said:


> Hi juke fan is the power maxed tfr any good as looking at picking some up if it's worth a shot


The stuff is awesome, especially good on winter road salt and general grime 
Very economical too


----------



## Simon m

Thanks dude as soon as they get some in I will have to pick some up


----------



## Ben108

How is it used sorry? Is it a spray on before a normal shampoo? Excuse my ignorance


----------



## cufc1111

Ben108 said:


> How is it used sorry? Is it a spray on before a normal shampoo? Excuse my ignorance


Yep, usually the first thing you do, applied with a pump sprayer, before you rinse off and wash etc.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Ben108 said:


> How is it used sorry? Is it a spray on before a normal shampoo? Excuse my ignorance


Yep, buy a cheap pump sprayer from wilko, dilute from 1:20 up to 1:10 to still remain wax safe. 
Spray on a dry dirty car before anything else, leave to dwell for 5 mins or so, then pw off. Result!


----------



## Simon m

Is there any good fall out remover that's cheep as stretched out this month as having to buy a car which was not planned 
I got a bargain of a Merc of my Local garage but she needs a good clean as he stored it around the back of the workshop for the last month so he can put a new mot on it so I'm cleaned out this month but want to give it a good clean I have a post up http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=369417
on what I plan to do and have been advised to use some fall out remover on the car otherwise it will be next month depending on weather that I get to do it but plan on claying the car over the weekend as the weather should be good 
Thanks guys


----------



## Hereisphilly

Simon m said:


> Is there any good fall out remover that's cheep as stretched out this month as having to buy a car which was not planned got a bargain of a Merc of Local garage but she needs a good clean as he stored it around the back of the workshop for the last month so he can put a new mot on it


Bilt hamber korossol is the cheapest around, and it is also one of the best too, costs about £13 per litre


----------



## Simon m

Do you know If Moter parts direct sell it as popping in on Friday to pick up some rtf and halfords to pick up some clay


----------



## Hereisphilly

Simon m said:


> Do you know If Moter parts direct sell it as popping in on Friday to pick up some rtf and halfords to pick up some clay


No idea mate, not got one of those round here 
U checked their website if they have one?


----------



## Simon m

There web page is shocking but popping in on Friday so will have a look


----------



## 11redrex

*Karcher Pressure washer £49.99 at homebase.*

Just seen this, might help someone.

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/static/pressure-washers/karcher-k2-compact-home-pressure-washer-with-t50-patio-cleaner-and-patio-&-deck-detergent-153692?_$ja=tsid%3A21719%7Cprd%3A1546795&cm_mmc=Affiliate-_-Cojun-_-Dry+Tinder+LTD-_-1546795


----------



## Forsh

if they sell out there's always a refurb at £39.99 + £6.95 at Karcher outlet

very often some good deals on the bigger units too

https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/


----------



## Forsh

How about a 250bar  pressure washer!

in Aldi this week £200

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thu-22-oct/product-detail/ps/p/petrol-pressure-washer/


----------



## 11redrex

I have to agree with the  however I would add a  and possibly a  No particular reason, I'm just a cynic.


----------



## 11redrex

*35% off everything in GFS*

Seem to be some bargains there, eg Autoglym SRP for £9.78 with free delivery.

Linky http://www.gsfcarparts.com/virtualcategory/index/secondlevel/cat/796/

Discount code is THD35 .


----------



## Ben108

They don't have much of anything though! Everything I picked was out of stock for collection and delivery!


----------



## eibbor

All this from wilko for a tenner. Heard a few decent reviews on wonder wheels. Will do me until I can splash out of some better stuff + ironX


----------



## JacobDuBois

May be of interest for some.


----------



## 11redrex

I have some of the small wilkos MFs. Ok for cleaning but pretty much cack for anything else. Suspect they are 100% polyester as they don't seem to soak anything up. Picked up some MFs from home bargains yesterday. 99p for 3 so it seemed rude not to clean them out ! I'll be going back to see if they've restocked today. Used a couple to wash and dry my patio doors last night and they worked really well. 80/20 mix and 12" square but they're great for the money. Also got some flash APC (the yellow one) £1.99 for 1.5l as they were out of astonish "one", and some astonish wheel cleaner, carpet shampoo, and and a handy little scrubbing brush, all for 99p a pop.


----------



## Sputnik

I was at 'The Range' this afternoon and picked up 5 litres of Carplan ready to use screenwash for £1.99. OK not strictly a detailing product but good value and we all use it. I also picked up 2.5 litres of Fairy Original washing up liquid for £2.99 - obviously not for car use but my wife uses it for washing the house windows and the garage doors, I believe it can also be used for the washing up !

Has anyone used their microfibre cloths?


----------



## AllenF

No I knicked mine from halfords


----------



## Sputnik

???????????


----------



## ALLR_155528

eBay 30 microfibre cloths £4.99 10 white, 10 green and 10 blue perfect for anyone job just keep away from paintwork


----------



## ALLR_155528

Also Polished Bliss 10% of Swissvax bought a sample pot of BOS £53.10 instead of £59
BMD offering £5 off bought a sample pot of Taurus £20 free delivery 
Mitchell and King £5 off bought a over spill of Pop £20 free delivery 

Some good quality waxes available without paying silly money


----------



## Mk90

Auto Glym SRP also doubles up as a glass polish. then water just runs off like it would after using rainX


----------



## Sputnik

Mk90 said:


> Auto Glym SRP also doubles up as a glass polish. then water just runs off like it would after using rainX


I always thought polish on the windscreen was a 'no no'. Do you use a glass cleaner first or just polish & buff off ?


----------



## Brigham1806

Sputnik said:


> I always thought polish on the windscreen was a 'no no'. Do you use a glass cleaner first or just polish & buff off ?


 A mate f mine put SRP on his windscreen. (He's not clued up) and i remember being out with him and his dad when it started to rain.

The viability was extremely poor! i certainly would not recommend it. He certainly hasn't done it since.


----------



## Mk90

Sputnik said:


> I always thought polish on the windscreen was a 'no no'. Do you use a glass cleaner first or just polish & buff off ?


usually use glass cleaner 1st. Every time I've used it its always been fine. the water beads off like it does on your paint work.

never been a problem.


----------



## Mk90

Brigham1806 said:


> A mate f mine put SRP on his windscreen. (He's not clued up) and i remember being out with him and his dad when it started to rain.
> 
> The viability was extremely poor! i certainly would not recommend it. He certainly hasn't done it since.


If it's really that bad, I better stop doing it, because knowing my luck, one day I'll have the same experience as your mate :lol:


----------



## Sputnik

How often do Halfords run their three for two deals ? Are they due one soon or are they random event with no warning ?


----------



## Clancy

Sputnik said:


> How often do Halfords run their three for two deals ? Are they due one soon or are they random event with no warning ?


Think it's random but been a while I think so probably soon


----------



## Cuffy

I don't know whether this has been mentioned before but as a stop gap while I save up for some wheel woollies the wilkos alloy wheel brush for £2 is more than adequate and is well made for the price. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## super_cds

This looks a good set £3 off too
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...car-gift-packs/?549771890&0&cc5_598^cc5_1053^

Enter code: xmas 
£3 nice


----------



## Cuffy

super_cds said:


> This looks a good set £3 off too
> http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...car-gift-packs/?549771890&0&cc5_598^cc5_1053^
> 
> Enter code: xmas
> £3 nice


Agreed, I so wanted this but just couldn't justify the need, great present though


----------



## READER84

Only them 3 bottles included though? Not the mitt or bag?


----------



## super_cds

READER84 said:


> Only them 3 bottles included though? Not the mitt or bag?


Very miss leading if they are not inc with the photo they have used?
Will be sending it back if it's not the same


----------



## READER84

On Megs website the set includes just 3 bottles


----------



## super_cds

Well that's very misleading of them using this photo 









Then only sending you 1/2 the items, hardly ultimate is it 
It arrived all smashed too


----------



## READER84

Send it back!


----------



## ferted

Saw a Megs kit in my local Boyes the other day was £20
Pretty sure it was the same as this Click everything in the pic is included


----------



## HITMANVW

ferted said:


> Saw a Megs kit in my local Boyes the other day was £20
> Pretty sure it was the same as this Click everything in the pic is included


Do you know anyone with a Costco card? Even though it's almost £30 online, I've only ever seen it at £12 + VAT in my local Costco. Must be the delivery cost of transporting chemical liquids.
I finally bought them when they reduced them to just under £6 inc VAT around early October and last time I went there just before Christmas, they were back up to £12+VAT and the stock was fully replenished.


----------



## Godfery26

They are still only a quid at full price anyway.
Samsung S7 case


----------



## super_cds

pre icer

http://www.gsfcarparts.com/981aa1360

enter code at check out:
sale33

price inc posting £1.64


----------



## Sputnik

5 litre ready to use screenwash £1.99 at Lidl.


----------



## Forsh

Sputnik said:


> _ready to use_


so that's £1.99 for 1 litre of screen wash and get 4 litres of water free!



Costco sell 5L of concentrate for £4 odd much better value


----------



## Sputnik

Fair point if you have a Costco card. I agree about concentrate being better value but sometimes in the middle of winter we need something quick and easy !


----------



## Forsh

Any thoughts whether these would be any good for cleaning wheel arches or maybe those hexagon pattern grills and the like?

worth a pop at £1.99 I'd have thought










https://www.aldi.co.uk/red-kitchen-brush-set/p/068620018457801


----------



## Juke_Fan

If they are anything like the cheap scrubbing brushes you can get they will likely scratch your plastics quite a bit so be careful.


----------



## super_cds

now £1.59
http://www.gsfcarparts.com/981aa1360

code: car35
35% off


----------



## Clancy

Vax p86 p3t pressure washer on sale just got myself one, £85 next day delivery down from like £180

10m hose, all the extras, 110 bar normal pressure seems good

http://www.vax.co.uk/sale/powerwash-2200w-complete-pressure-washer


----------



## Hufty

Megs #205 gallon half price at slims and #85 compound gallon also half price.

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/accessories-kits-and-tools/gifts-and-kits


----------



## RedGriffin

Rain-X Repellent and Rain-X Anti-Fog 200ml £2.50 each at Asda.


----------



## Paul04

Was in Wilkos yesterday and they have the pressure sprayers back in

http://www.wilko.com/search?q=Spray...d=Wilko&esp_filter_pdxttype=Pressure Sprayers


----------



## captaintomo

Few Simoniz items 50p in B&M. Picked up a few bottles of back to black tyre dressing to try on our Defender as tbh anything will do for that. Also had carnauba quick wax.


----------



## Cy-Zuki

A lot of reading there but some real gems. Great idea for a thread.


----------



## Forsh

Just picked this up in Wigan Tesco...










with nanomeric technology!


----------



## Titanium Htail

1001 carpet wipes.

B and Q. £1

Come on get cleaning. John Tht.


----------



## Sputnik

Muc-Off products from my local TKMaxx this week.

UBERSHINE CAR SHAMPOO 1litre £4.99
CHENILLE MICROFIBRE WASH MITT £5
WHEEL CLEANER 1litre £4.99


----------



## nickka

*Nilco Nilglas 5l for £5 at B&Q*

Hi all

As per title, loads in stock at Taunton branch:thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan

Telford ASDA have started doing 1lt pump sprayers for £2.50. These have plastic spray heads rather than the brass ones so give a finer spray.










They also have Rain-x 2 in 1 glass cleaner and rain repellent for £2.50.


----------



## Sputnik

Juke_Fan said:


> Telford ASDA have started doing 1lt pump sprayers for £2.50. These have plastic spray heads rather than the brass ones so give a finer spray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have Rain-x 2 in 1 glass cleaner and rain repellent for £2.50.


Is the spray head adjustable ? If so is it suitable to spray the whole car with pre-wash ?


----------



## Forsh

Karcher K4 Compact Home 130bar Pressure Washer £150 Screwfix ...

http://www.screwfix.com/p/karcher-k...A_HOTMAIL2-_-SmallStickie4-_-KarcherK4Compact


----------



## Juke_Fan

Sputnik said:


> Is the spray head adjustable ? If so is it suitable to spray the whole car with pre-wash ?


It's adjustable so yes you could spray the whole car with pre-wash using it.

I got it for this reason but haven't had chance to try it yet.


----------



## captaintomo

Muc-Off tyre shine £2 here

https://muc-off.com/detailing/100-tyre-shine-gel-5037835986006.html


----------



## super_cds

15% off be quick thou
TX15ZG
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...or-cleaning/car-detailer/?549992160&0&cc5_761

£5.94 inc pnp


----------



## Jack.7

I think you get what you pay for with detailing on a car, I have learned this over time. I did a bit of detailing last Sunday I used an Autoglym Perfect Bodywork, Wheels & Interiors car detailing kit. It did the trick and made the car like new.... it cost me £59.95, it's a good price for everything you get with it.


----------



## GleemSpray

Jack.7 said:


> I think you get what you pay for with detailing on a car, I have learned this over time. I did a bit of detailing last Sunday I used an Autoglym Perfect Bodywork, Wheels & Interiors car detailing kit. It did the trick and made the car like new.... it cost me £59.95, it's a good price for everything you get with it.


The products in the Autoglym kit are very good, but this thread is really about finding and highlighting low priced / heavily discounted detailing gear or unknown / household products which can be used to give great results when detailing.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

captaintomo said:


> Muc-Off tyre shine £2 here
> 
> https://muc-off.com/detailing/100-tyre-shine-gel-5037835986006.html


do we know if its any good? if it is at £2 ill get a few :doublesho


----------



## Fatboy40

captaintomo said:


> Muc-Off tyre shine £2 here
> 
> https://muc-off.com/detailing/100-tyre-shine-gel-5037835986006.html


They quite like it here...

https://bilpleiekongen.no/2015/10/30/test-meguiars-endurance-tyre-gel-vs-muc-tyre-shine/

... and at £2 a bottle with £5 p&p I'm going to clear them out ! 

(10x bottles purchased)


----------



## captaintomo

Fatboy40 said:


> They quite like it here...
> 
> https://bilpleiekongen.no/2015/10/30/test-meguiars-endurance-tyre-gel-vs-muc-tyre-shine/
> 
> ... and at £2 a bottle with £5 p&p I'm going to clear them out !
> 
> (10x bottles purchased)


Yes got a bottle in Tk Maxx for i think £4 and I find it really easy to apply and a nice finish!

Are you really gonna use 10 bottles?! Hahha wanna off load one or two to anyone


----------



## Lsmcdti

Eurocarparts up to 56% off using code marchmad


----------



## NatB79

I noticed some 1ltr pump sprayers in poundland yesterday. Brass nozzles and seem sturdy enough. For a pound you can't expect luxury lol.
Might do for apc etc
Also asda do round air lock tubs just the right size for 3 125mm pads for £2

Hope these can help someone out


----------



## RICH2508

Juke_Fan said:


> It's adjustable so yes you could spray the whole car with pre-wash using it.
> 
> I got it for this reason but haven't had chance to try it yet.


Just got one from Asda myself and used it for spraying car after wiping down with my mix of BSD and Quick detailer, a really fine spray that covered whole panel with one quick press.


----------



## adamangler

I thought this tyre shine was quite cheap for 5l inc del £11 sumert

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201521790612?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

its good stuff, i use it for valeting..similar to AS highstyle maybe not as concentrated but would last forever for just one car


----------



## Sambcfc

I purchased 4 bottles of the muc off tyre shine for £2 each. Had a quick test and its pretty useless! Anyone else try it?


----------



## captaintomo

Sambcfc said:


> I purchased 4 bottles of the muc off tyre shine for £2 each. Had a quick test and its pretty useless! Anyone else try it?


I like it alot. Make sure you give it a really good shake as it does seperate badly.


----------



## Sambcfc

That might be why I just used it quickly. Will give it another go. How long do you find it lasts?


----------



## captaintomo

Sambcfc said:


> That might be why I just used it quickly. Will give it another go. How long do you find it lasts?


What didn't you like about it?

I'd say the gloss lasts couple days then it just goes to a nice deep black which I prefer which lasts a good couple weeks. Even after then it doesn't look particularly bad or anything. I've got it on the car now. Just applied a fresh coat today.


----------



## Sambcfc

I know my mistake now. I didn't shake it. Just had a quick search and looks like you have to give it a good shake. My mistake then will try again this weekend.


----------



## Forsh

Aldi pressure sprayer 5 litres

£7.99

https://www.aldi.co.uk/pressure-sprayer-5-litres/p/007636001299200


----------



## captaintomo

Sambcfc said:


> I know my mistake now. I didn't shake it. Just had a quick search and looks like you have to give it a good shake. My mistake then will try again this weekend.


Let me know how you get on


----------



## Mcpx

Not sure if anyone spotted this yet but Autoglym Shampoo 1litre 2 for £15 and also Autoglym SRP 500ml 2 for £15 and yes you can mix and match


----------



## Fatboy40

captaintomo said:


> Let me know how you get on


I had to shake it like crazy to get it properly mixed.

I cleaned the tyres as best as possible, strong Bilberry mix and scrubbed with a stiff brush, rinse and repeat.

I applied the Muc Off around three times before it looked any good, so a little disappointing, but weirdly the next morning the tyres looked a lot better than I remembered them to be.

Like others said the gloss went quite quickly, but the matt black look is still there two weeks later (however it's been very dry weather wise so not much of a test).

Overall good for £2 a bottle, but if it was at around £10 I'd look elsewhere.

#####################

Edit: Forgot to say that I bought 10 bottles of it, crazy not to at that price, and these guys were mega generous with extra freebies in the box (small bottles of shower scrub, speed wax...)


----------



## captaintomo

Fatboy40 said:


> I had to shake it like crazy to get it properly mixed.
> 
> I cleaned the tyres as best as possible, strong Bilberry mix and scrubbed with a stiff brush, rinse and repeat.
> 
> I applied the Muc Off around three times before it looked any good, so a little disappointing, but weirdly the next morning the tyres looked a lot better than I remembered them to be.
> 
> Like others said the gloss went quite quickly, but the matt black look is still there two weeks later (however it's been very dry weather wise so not much of a test).
> 
> Overall good for £2 a bottle, but if it was at around £10 I'd look elsewhere.
> 
> #####################
> 
> Edit: Forgot to say that I bought 10 bottles of it, crazy not to at that price, and these guys were mega generous with extra freebies in the box (small bottles of shower scrub, speed wax...)


Glad you liked it somewhat in the end! That is very nice of them, had a chance to try the speed wax yet?


----------



## tosh

Juke_Fan said:


> Telford ASDA have started doing 1lt pump sprayers for £2.50. These have plastic spray heads rather than the brass ones so give a finer spray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have Rain-x 2 in 1 glass cleaner and rain repellent for £2.50.


Thanks - that looks like a nice bottle since it's got a round base and not the stupid ones with the four blobs on the bottom - much more stable.


----------



## tosh

My local Tesco has all Simoniz 50% off
From memory: glass cleaner, alloy cleaner (red), alloy wheel seal, interior cleaner, interior foam cleaner, and all the wipes (matt dash, glass, leather)
All the bottles 2.50
All the wipes 1.50

T


----------



## Clancy

Loads of megs bundles and products on offer for Amazon prime members atm


----------



## QPRsteve

Clancy said:


> Loads of megs bundles and products on offer for Amazon prime members atm


You got a link? I can't find these


----------



## Clancy

QPRsteve said:


> You got a link? I can't find these


Meguiar's Car Care Gift Set (6 Items with Free Bag): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

Meguiar's Exterior and Interior Car Care Starter Kit: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

Meguiar's Gold Class Car Wash and Conditioner: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

lots of other bits too, just search meguiars and if your a prime member should see the discounts :thumb:


----------



## Sputnik

Simoniz Original Car Wax 150g £3 from Tesco


----------



## tenelitebrains

Euro Car Parts currently have a flash sale on until 20:00.

25% off using code FLASH25

BSD is still only £6.99 meaning you can get it for £5.25 :thumb:


----------



## QPRsteve

I'm still waiting my euro car parts order for the some Megs bits from the 24th March! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

Vacuum attachment at Lidl next week

looks like it could be a useful bit of kit for £2.49...

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=33124


----------



## eric272

Tesco have had a sale for a few weeks now,Simoniz quick detailer is the best glass cleaner I've used,really excels on touch screens tho (phones/tablets,etc.)Doesn't affect use at all,removes and prevents greasy finger marks and makes the screen super slick.Got enough of the stuff to last 5+years.


----------



## tosh

Halfords have a flash sale on the website - 10% off everything if you complete your basket before 8pm tonight. Includes the 3 for 2 offer, collection or delivery...

No codes required.

They also have this toolbox combo on offer (not really detailing on a budget, but it's a bit of a deal)

http://www.halfords.com/workshop-to...le?cm_re=Pillar+offers-_-content5-_-bundle299

10% off that as well


----------



## Mcpx

Euro Car Parts are offering their Triple Qx valeting kit for £9.99 with buy one get one free when you use code FREEKIT

Kit consists of

Triple QX Wash & Wax - 1 litre
Triple QX Tyre Shine Trigger - 750ml
Triple QX Glass Cleaner Trigger - 750ml
Triple QX Interior Cleaner Trigger - 750ml
Triple QX Wheel Cleaner Trigger - 750ml

Also get a free 5lt screenwash when you click and collect this weekend. £39.99 minimum spend applies


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Mcpx said:


> Euro Car Parts are offering their Triple Qx valeting kit for £9.99 with buy one get one free when you use code FREEKIT
> 
> Kit consists of
> 
> Triple QX Wash & Wax - 1 litre
> Triple QX Tyre Shine Trigger - 750ml
> Triple QX Glass Cleaner Trigger - 750ml
> Triple QX Interior Cleaner Trigger - 750ml
> Triple QX Wheel Cleaner Trigger - 750ml
> 
> Also get a free 5lt screenwash when you click and collect this weekend. £39.99 minimum spend applies


i've just had the email too although didnt have enough time to read it, think they're trying to compete with the demon shine offer morrisons have on

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378105


----------



## Mcpx

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i've just had the email too although didnt have enough time to read it, think they're trying to compete with the demon shine offer morrisons have on
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378105


Probably yeah, seems a few people are already struggling to find stock at Morrisons though, looks like one of those normal supermarket offers just to get you in the shop.


----------



## marco1980

Mcpx said:


> Euro Car Parts are offering their Triple Qx valeting kit for £9.99 with buy one get one free when you use code FREEKIT
> 
> Kit consists of
> 
> Triple QX Wash & Wax - 1 litre
> Triple QX Tyre Shine Trigger - 750ml
> Triple QX Glass Cleaner Trigger - 750ml
> Triple QX Interior Cleaner Trigger - 750ml
> Triple QX Wheel Cleaner Trigger - 750ml
> 
> Wouldn't touch it really poor quality the shampoo is like water and makes your hands dry and cracked.
> Wheel cleaner is nasty probably acid based
> The glass cleaner is OK but leaves smears all over windows
> Tyre shine lasts about 2 days.
> The interior cleaner is OK but will make your interior plastics look dull and faded.
> :thumb:


----------



## Mcpx

marco1980 said:


> Mcpx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Euro Car Parts are offering their Triple Qx valeting kit for £9.99 with buy one get one free when you use code FREEKIT
> 
> Kit consists of
> 
> Triple QX Wash & Wax - 1 litre
> Triple QX Tyre Shine Trigger - 750ml
> Triple QX Glass Cleaner Trigger - 750ml
> Triple QX Interior Cleaner Trigger - 750ml
> Triple QX Wheel Cleaner Trigger - 750ml
> 
> Wouldn't touch it really poor quality the shampoo is like water and makes your hands dry and cracked.
> Wheel cleaner is nasty probably acid based
> The glass cleaner is OK but leaves smears all over windows
> Tyre shine lasts about 2 days.
> The interior cleaner is OK but will make your interior plastics look dull and faded.
> :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, not a fan then? I think that as others have suggested with the morrisons Demon Shine offer, it's worth it just for the bottles.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jam*

All found at B&Q 

B&Q Microfibre Cloth, Pack of 50 = 24.99
Soft Grip Microfibre Duster that bends round corners = 4.00
Orange Microfibre Flat Mop Refill easy double up as a wash mitt = 4.00
Microfibre Cleaning Cloth, Pack of 6 = 3.00
B&Q Stainless Steel Microfibre Cleaning Cloths, Set of 2 = 2.00
B&Q Microfibre Multi-Purpose Cloth, Pack of 4 = 2.00 
Rubbermaid Microfibre Red Cloth, Pack of 12 = 3.00
Rubbermaid Flexi Microfibre Dust Wand = 12.22 
Minky Microfibre Multi-Purpose Cloth, Pack of 4 = 3.00
Kent Car Care Microfibre Glass Cloth = 3.98
Kent Car Care Microfibre Wash Pad = 1.98
Kent Car Care Microfibre Cleaning Towel, Pack of 6 = 4.47
Kent Car Care Microfibre Glass Cloth = 2.00
Kent Car Care Microfibre Buffing Cloth = 1.95 
Kent Car Care Microfibre Detailing Cloth = 1.97
Kent Car Care Microfibre Wash Mitt = 1.38
Kent Car Care Microfibre Wash Mitt = 4.00
Rubbermaid Microfibre Green Pro Cloth = 1.02
Kent Car Care Microfibre Drying Towel = 4.00
Black Plastic 13 L Bucket = 1.00
Kent Car Care PVC & Wood Duster Brush = 1.68

Money Super Market giving a 15% code for over 50.00 spent 

Take someone with that over 60 and get the 10% discount "only on a Wednesday"


----------



## Jam*

Found at Screwfix 

Microfibre Cloth Blue 50 Pack 24.99 
NO NONSENSE MULTI-SURFACE CLEANER 1LTR 4.99 
ZEP COMMERCIAL LEATHER CLEANER & CONDITIONER 750ML 5.99 
SIMONIZ WASH & WAX 1LTR 2.99 
FOAM MICROFIBRE WASH & SCRUB SPONGE 2.99 
LINCOLN MICROFIBRE GROOMING SPONGE BLUE BLUE 3.99 
ALLOY WHEEL CLEANING BRUSH 1.99 
SIMONIZ SIMONIZ ALLOY WHEEL CLEANER 500ML 3.99


----------



## Juke_Fan

Home Bargins are selling Woolite form £1.60ish - normally £3.50 in Tesco.

Great for your MFs.


----------



## marco1980

Mcpx said:


> marco1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, not a fan then? I think that as others have suggested with the morrisons Demon Shine offer, it's worth it just for the bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> No thought it might be OK as the Triple QX cleaning stuff is made by Carplan but this kit is really bad ended up throwing it away and used the bottles for wheel cleaner!
> :thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## Hufty

Anyone a big fan of AG rubber and vinyl care, the trade version super sheen on offer on eBay £28.45 for 5litres.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301636271834


----------



## Mcpx

Not strictly a detailing product but I know many people on here use these to store/organise things like mf towels etc. I got one today and found it so useful I'm going to get another tomorrow.










Currently £15.75 at B&Q but cheaper elsewhere like Argos, Wilko etc, even Homebase have them for as little as £11.97. However, according to B&Q's price match policy they will not only match the Homebase price, they will also beat it by an extra 10%, so you pay £10.79. The only criteria is that the product is in stock and available to buy on the day and that the competitor is within 10 miles of the B&Q store.


----------



## Pahm

Rub a dub dub drying towels nice manageable size and dry pretty damn well 

Wilko - Rub a dub dub drying towel £2 each


----------



## GleemSpray

The wilko glass cloths are decent too.


----------



## Mcpx

Pahm said:


> Rub a dub dub drying towels nice manageable size and dry pretty damn well
> 
> Wilko - Rub a dub dub drying towel £2 each


Had one of these in the car for ages as my emergency jack of all trades towel. Picked up a couple more a few days ago to use for buffing after this weeks polishing extravaganza. Nice quality towels, double sided/different pile, just a bit too big for me as a general purpose work towel otherwise I'd be clewring them out.

Also got a 5 litre pump sprayer from Wilko for 7 quid, keep it topped up in the garage for rinsing without getting the pw out, perfect for a wheel wash.


----------



## Pahm

GleemSpray said:


> The wilko glass cloths are decent too.


May have check these out , last resort popped in to halfrauds for glass cloth... Horrid cloth it's like card board has to be drenched to be soft which is useless when cleaning glass

Grey Halfords glass clothes AVOID.


----------



## GleemSpray

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-microfibre-detail-glass-cloth/invt/0344798

Kept one in the car last winter and its a small plush mf towel one side and the reverse side is a green textured weave glass cleaning material.

It was terrific for cleaning away windscreen misting without smearing or dirtying ( my Golf Mk6 sometimes has the long-standing Golf problem in winter of the windscreen suddenly fogging when you turn the A/C on )


----------



## Mcpx

Pahm said:


> May have check these out , last resort popped in to halfrauds for glass cloth... Horrid cloth it's like card board has to be drenched to be soft which is useless when cleaning glass
> 
> Grey Halfords glass clothes AVOID.


The two pack ones? One double sided microfibre/mesh and the other fine weave glass cloth? Brilliant buy for 4 quid. They are absolutely fine once they have been washed and give an excellent result. Don't use with water. Spray on glass cleaner and use microfibre to clean glass, flip over to mesh side for any bug splat. Immediately fold the fine weave cloth into 4 and put on top of folded mf amd wipe over glass, this fine towel will remove any smears. Simples.


----------



## Pahm

Mcpx said:


> The two pack ones? One double sided microfibre/mesh and the other fine weave glass cloth? Brilliant buy for 4 quid. They are absolutely fine once they have been washed and give an excellent result. Don't use with water. Spray on glass cleaner and use microfibre to clean glass, flip over to mesh side for any bug splat. Immediately fold the fine weave cloth into 4 and put on top of folded mf amd wipe over glass, this fine towel will remove any smears. Simples.


Yh Wasn't impressed , got some cream ones last time for the same price which were great

I did get interior brushes (similar to a toothbrush) on the 3 for 2 offer (£2) which are great for the plastic gaps where grub tends to collect


----------



## jimbo1

Just seen these and thought some people here might be interested.

Galvanised Steel Shelves 200kg max weight

keter-5-tier-heavy-duty-shelving 150kg max weight


----------



## Mcpx

jimbo1 said:


> Just seen these and thought some people here might be interested.
> 
> Galvanised Steel Shelves 200kg max weight


Saw these advertised on tv at the weekend but when I checked no store within 40 miles of me had stock


----------



## Pahm

Been looking for a applicator for interior dressing to get right into them tight corners

I know there is one in development in America but I found these on eBay by accident










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

Pahm said:


> ...but I found these on eBay by accident





eBay said:


> Lady Egg... Soft Fangle... Latex... Tool


I don't want to know... !!!

:doublesho  :lol:


----------



## rob267

Forsh said:


> I don't want to know... !!!
> 
> :doublesho


😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pahm

, ok Yh....I see what your saying 

I was genuinely looking for soft99 egg sponge...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Pahm said:


> , ok Yh....I see what your saying
> 
> I was genuinely looking for soft99 egg sponge...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go (I've just bought one for 12 EUR delivered)

Soft99 516 Smooth Egg Creamy Soft Sponge 
https://www.amazon.de/Soft99-516-Smooth-Creamy-Soft/dp/B00BUFE7HG


----------



## Pahm

tosh said:


> Here you go (I've just bought one for 12 EUR delivered)
> 
> Soft99 516 Smooth Egg Creamy Soft Sponge
> https://www.amazon.de/Soft99-516-Smooth-Creamy-Soft/dp/B00BUFE7HG


You're a star cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

tosh said:


> Here you go (I've just bought one for 12 EUR delivered)
> 
> Soft99 516 Smooth Egg Creamy Soft Sponge
> https://www.amazon.de/Soft99-516-Smooth-Creamy-Soft/dp/B00BUFE7HG


Cheers Mate, just ordered one!


----------



## tosh

Pahm said:


> You're a star cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok so what have I just ordered? Sponge with a different sponge core?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty

Think nipponshine.co.uk had offer on the soft 99 smooth egg


----------



## fethead

Waxaddict offer a range of cheap and what appears to be an effective range of products through Halfords at the moment.


----------



## Pahm

tosh said:


> Ok so what have I just ordered? Sponge with a different sponge core?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what you've ordered , soft 99 egg sponge ?? I dunno 

I've heard on here there an alternative to a wool mitt so I just want to try one, I know nothing of the science behind them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty

*Cheap sealey top box*

Eurocarparts have got a sealey tool box top box on offer on sale £45 reduced further if you use holiday25 code. Down to £32 or so.


----------



## tosh

Hufty said:


> Think nipponshine.co.uk had offer on the soft 99 smooth egg


Thanks. Didn't know about that website for Soft99

And they sell the soft sponge as well!

Oh well, more products to buy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty

tosh said:


> Thanks. Didn't know about that website for Soft99
> 
> And they sell the soft sponge as well!
> 
> Oh well, more products to buy...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's good gear and some interesting out here products.


----------



## Pahm

Rain X product line at Halfords buy one get one free


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Arrived from Japan via Amazon Germany...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan

Tesco are doing Simoniz at half price again. Picked up a can of their complete wheel protector for £2.50.


----------



## tosh

Juke_Fan said:


> Tesco are doing Simoniz at half price again. Picked up a can of their complete wheel protector for £2.50.


Nice, and their stuff is in Clubcard boost as well on Tesco Direct website...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSwampMonster

Hi, I was in Home bargains today and they had some great deals on a whole range of turtle wax products. I picked up a pot of protect and shine creme wax with applicator for 99p. Microfibre applicator with four different pads kit for 99p. A gloss quick detailed for £1.99. They had loads of other stuff, most no more than £1.49 eg ice quick detailer, glass cleaner, shampoo. Waterless wash for £2.99. Glass cleaner cloth 99p. You get the idea!


----------



## marco1980

TheSwampMonster said:


> Hi, I was in Home bargains today and they had some great deals on a whole range of turtle wax products. I picked up a pot of protect and shine creme wax with applicator for 99p. Microfibre applicator with four different pads kit for 99p. A gloss quick detailed for £1.99. They had loads of other stuff, most no more than £1.49 eg ice quick detailer, glass cleaner, shampoo. Waterless wash for £2.99. Glass cleaner cloth 99p. You get the idea!


Beat me to it 
My store only had
Ice interior detailer £1.99
Ice glass cleaner with rain repellent £1.99
TW glass cleaner £1.49
TW zip wax wash n wax 1L £1.99
And Tw cleaner polish 500ml £1.99
:thumb:


----------



## tosh

750ml (well, 730ml) Bottles of Flash APC at Morrisons are £1 

I dump the Flash and use the bottles for my own dilutions of various things - very nice triggers and spray pattern, and at a quid I can just swap out the heads whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Moet1974

*Sonax Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT*

Not sure if this has been posted before. Hidden away in the colour restorer section. Got mine at £6.07 each on the 25% flash sale. You can buy online now for £6.47 with mid month code. Bargain.:thumb: At Eurocarparts.


----------



## sevenfourate

In Poundland today i spotted this wheel-cleaner. It does take a little agitating from my experience, but at £1 a bottle is an absolute steal and gets ok reviews in most places. My local car-shop is £1.99 and i have seen it at £2.99 a bottle.

When i tried it - it will do all 4 wheels at least 3 times i'd say:


----------



## Forsh

5 tier shelving coming up in Lidl £20

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=34910


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Forsh said:


> 5 tier shelving coming up in Lidl £20
> 
> http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=34910


or if you want 2 £35 posted for a £5 saving but good spot that anyway dude :thumb:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-5-Tier-Plastic-Shelving-Storage-Unit-Garage-Warehouse-Racking-Shelf-Shelves-/381622538756?hash=item58da79d204:g:OE4AAOSw5HJXKiA7


----------



## adsy9

Most of the demon shine range including 2 ltr snow foam and spray on shine, half price at asda.


----------



## oreA

Bought Meguiars Paint Restoration Kit from my local Halfords' clearance section for £16


Gold Class Car Wash 473ml,
Quik Detailer 295ml,
Clay bar 50g,
Ultimate Compound 295ml,
Gold Class Carnauba Plus Wax 177ml,
2 x Microfibre Cloths
2 x Soft foam applicator pads.

Chuffed with that because it was marked at £20 then had another £4 off at the till, dunno why, didn't argue with them.


----------



## Bodarville

This is a good deal for Meguiars kit on Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000LZB...TF8&colid=14N55TDWWGS0C&coliid=I1KR3HBVAP21P4


----------



## marco1980

oreA said:


> Bought Meguiars Paint Restoration Kit from my local Halfords' clearance section
> 
> Chuffed with that because it was marked at £20 then had another £4 off at the till, dunno why, didn't argue with them.


Nice one its because halfords have have 20% off all Autoglym and Meguiars products at the moment.
:thumb:


----------



## Marky899

marco1980 said:


> Nice one its because halfords have have 20% off all Autoglym and Meguiars products at the moment.
> :thumb:


Beat me to it. lol

Anyone used the Autoglym car shampoo? Worth the Buy?


----------



## hardyd44

I used to the Autoglym shampoo - very nice stuff, converted to AS duet which I prefer but they are both very good


----------



## NatB79

Hey guys I picked up one of these kits today in hellfords. Reduced to £16. 
Slightly smaller bottles but still good size, ultimate Compound, gold class shampoo, gold class carnauba wax, quick detailer, small clay bar, 2x applicator pad, and 2x microfibres



Don't know if it's just my local store, Bishopbriggs. Or if they are doing it in all stores. But worth the money for the ultimate Compound and microfibres alone lol


----------



## marco1980

" Don't know if it's just my local store, Bishopbriggs. Or if they are doing it in all stores. But worth the money for the ultimate Compound and microfibres alone "

It's in all Halfords stores apparently they didn't sell well at full price and they are now discontinued .My store has none left.
:thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92

from costco


----------



## chrisgreen

That's a good price. Guess I'm going to Costco tomorrow.


----------



## marco1980

*Aldi Disposable Gloves*

Aldi have back in stock their disposable rubber gloves @ £3.49 per pack of 100
They come in both Medium and Large and are half decent quality . 
Large are a tight fit but will do unless you have hands the size of shovels!.
:thumb:


----------



## Blackwatch

If anyone is after some cheap buckets Halfords have them on offer for £1.50 each ( £1.00 each if you buy 3 on the 3 for 2 offer )


----------



## bradleymarky

SP are selling Duragloss bug remover (650ml) for £2.95. Great addition to the towel offer.


----------



## Blackwatch

bradleymarky said:


> SP are selling Duragloss bug remover (650ml) for £2.95. Great addition to the towel offer.


Pardon my ignorance but SP?


----------



## Y15HAL

Mcpx said:


> Had one of these in the car for ages as my emergency jack of all trades towel. Picked up a couple more a few days ago to use for buffing after this weeks polishing extravaganza. Nice quality towels, double sided/different pile, just a bit too big for me as a general purpose work towel otherwise I'd be clewring them out.
> 
> Also got a 5 litre pump sprayer from Wilko for 7 quid, keep it topped up in the garage for rinsing without getting the pw out, perfect for a wheel wash.


Gave these a test go recently after searching for a drying towel....

They're very good for £2!! :doublesho


----------



## Forsh

Blackwatch said:


> Pardon my ignorance but SP?


http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk


----------



## Forsh

24" Tool bag on offer at Screwfix, £7.79...

http://www.screwfix.com/p/heavy-dut...-toolbag#product_additional_details_container

and smaller one at £5.39

http://www.screwfix.com/p/heavy-duty-tool-bag-16/40762


----------



## Titanium Htail

Wax on, these are a great sponge for waxing. RAMER.....Bodycare

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=...k1j0i5i30k1.uJyL2rk21p0#imgrc=IwenM8QznjnfPM:

John Tht


----------



## Wiltom

Automate are great products at a good price. Also the bulk buy microfibre cloths from amazon are great quality.

There are some great offers on leather smelling air fresheners on the web as well which really give a clean feel.


----------



## tarbyonline

Maybe doesn't count, but 10 decent microfibres for £6.34 on Amazon. They are sold and dispatched by Euro Car Parts, but are half the price they sell them for on their own website! They appear to be the Martin Cox sourced ones that pop up everywhere (but cheaper than what many places charge)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0193BVJBU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## tarbyonline

Marky899 said:


> Beat me to it. lol
> 
> Anyone used the Autoglym car shampoo? Worth the Buy?


Yup, I used it for years. Quite economical - even by modern standards.


----------



## alex30

Has anyone tried the set of pads that are found on ebay and aliexpress? I saw a set of 5 hex logic pads from a store/brand ZFE and some reviews online say that actually ok, but i don't know.
Since pads are kinda of expensive, 20$ for 5 pads would be a great deal, but from what i have read the pads are one of the most important things on the whole process.


----------



## jr2007

alex30 said:


> Has anyone tried the set of pads that are found on ebay and aliexpress? I saw a set of 5 hex logic pads from a store/brand ZFE and some reviews online say that actually ok, but i don't know.
> Since pads are kinda of expensive, 20$ for 5 pads would be a great deal, but from what i have read the pads are one of the most important things on the whole process.


Aren't these the ones that are different colours but have no difference in pad density, i.e. they are all just finishing pads?


----------



## Sputnik

30% off Karcher K2 powerwasher at Screwfix at the moment, £84.95. Big reductions on trolly jacks and other automotive hardware as well.


----------



## robtech

*bar keepers friend a few uses on a budget*

finally got some bar keepers friend from home bargains for 1.49 and yep for cleaning glass windows esp windsceens its superb stuff

also tried it on some black trim that was clogged up with years of product contamination worked great trims now factory black

used it on headlights which are glass again much brighter than before and they were super clean as always used ag glass polish on them now there even better

also tried some on plastic headlights and again it did remove staining/marks oxidisation you could see the paste was had a grey/green tinge when polishing as it was removining crud from what was a clean headlight waxed afterwards could be easier and a lot less faff than wet sanding /machining ..

if using bkf use lots of water to wash off

for the money its superb stuff

windows on one of the cars still have water marks which normal glass polish wouldnt remove bkf got some of it off but i feel cerium oxide is the best bet but it depends on your glass so if you can get some bkf...get some its great stuff..i used to always putthe likes of rain x on my glass but unless your doing 70mph in the real world its a waster of time and you eend up eating your wiper blades and your screen smears with bkf theres no beading on the screen anymore just a nice smooth screen thats fast and streak free with the wipers on .


----------



## Dixy

Infinity Wax QD half price on their web site at the moment.


----------



## Simo87

Dixy said:


> Infinity Wax QD half price on their web site at the moment.


Nice find mate, needed some gd managed to grab 1.5l sub £15 (without postage)

Simmo,

Tapatalk!


----------



## Dixy

Sadly for me I bought a 5l a couple of months back, got 10% off but could have got this deal or the half price black Friday deal. Did get some dark wax on black Friday at half price tho' which was a bargain. Suppose you win some, loose some.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

AG SRP on Amazon for £10.70 for 1 litre
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Auto-Super-Resin-Polish-Litre/dp/B009LHHHZE/

Lightenening deal, 35% claimed at 15:19, runs for another 2hr 40min


----------



## Simo87

Vax pressure washer. £59.99










The PowerWash 2000w Complete is a powerful medium-duty pressure washer with a range of accessories to make every outdoor cleaning task effortless, including a Patio Kit and Car Wash Brush. With 2000w power and 140 bar max pressure, the PowerWash 2000w Complete makes light work of blasting away tough dirt and stubborn grime from a wide range of outdoor surfaces, including patios, decking, cars, garden tools and even BBQs. It can cover on average 25m2/hr, so medium sized areas can be cleaned in no time at all.

Simmo,

Tapatalk!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Meguiar's NXT Generation Car Wash 1.89L - £13.10 on Amazon lightening deal

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Meguiars-NXT-Generation-Car-Wash/dp/B000A8JD5A/


----------



## LewisChadwick7

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Meguiar's NXT Generation Car Wash 1.89L - £13.10 on Amazon lightening deal
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Meguiars-NXT-Generation-Car-Wash/dp/B000A8JD5A/


whats amazon delivery prices? ECP have it for £14.27 after discount if that helps :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I've got prime so that's inclusive.

Not that I'me getting any, just check the deals regularly


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

AG HD Wax £31.50 on lightening deal at amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Auto-Glym-High-Definition-150g/dp/B001FEISS6/

Finishes 11pm, 29% claimed at 18:56


----------



## Forsh

5l pump sprayer half price at Argos £7.99

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/7207947

Looking at the reviews though, be prepared to take it back if it leaks or take a bottle of water with you and try it before you go home


----------



## Mcpx

Forsh said:


> 5l pump sprayer half price at Argos £7.99
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/product/7207947
> 
> Looking at the reviews though, be prepared to take it back if it leaks or take a bottle of water with you and try it before you go home


Looks identical to the one Homebase sell for £7.72 (why?) HERE reviews tell pretty much the same story.

I got a 5l sprayer back in the summer from Wilko for about the same price. I only use it with water for rinsing off things like door shuts and engine bays but it has been faultless so far. I'm after a 2l one now for tfr but Wilko only stock them in season.


----------



## tosh

The Spear and Jackson ones are back on Amazon for 8 quid; and the 8L version is a tenner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Just picked up the Spear and Jsckson 5l from Amazon for the price of a couple of pints. Tested it in the kitchen sink and it's perfect. It'll hold 2-3l and loads of air (only 20-25 pumps) to keep spraying for the whole car.


----------



## Mcpx

Not specific to detailing but I know lots of peeps use these for storing mf towels and such










http://www.wilko.com/plastic-storage/wilko-storage-unit-4-drawer-assorted/invt/0188878

Reduced from £15 to a tenner, no stock online but you might find some in store if you are lucky. The three drawer version is also reduced to £8 with plenty in stock.


----------



## Carlos Fandango

*Lots of kit for less than 50 quid*

How about a Hyundai pressure washer from Poundstretcher for only 24.99. Also chenille sponge for 0.49.
http://www.poundstretcher.co.uk/hyundai-pressure-washer 
http://www.poundstretcher.co.uk/coloured-chenille-sponge

Turtle wax big orange car wash for 5.98 from B+Q
http://www.diy.com/departments/turtle-wax-shampoo-5l/152944_BQ.prd

Lastly some large microfibre towels at 2.00 each, colour restorer 2.25, spray wax 2.25 and wheel cleaner 2.25 from Wilko
http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-microfibre-cleaning-towel/invt/0344800
http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-colour-restorer-500ml/invt/0198949
http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-fast-wax-500ml/invt/0345452
http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-alloy-wheel-cleaner-500ml/invt/0198901


----------



## pantypoos

Hmm, that PW looks interesting, it can be used with hot water - up to 60c


----------



## Hereisphilly

pantypoos said:


> Hmm, that PW looks interesting, it can be used with hot water - up to 60c


Don't forget, 6 MPa is only 60 bar, so it's a quite low pressure

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx

Carlos Fandango said:


> Lastly some large microfibre towels at 2.00 each, colour restorer 2.25, spray wax 2.25 and wheel cleaner 2.25 from Wilko
> http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-microfibre-cleaning-towel/invt/0344800
> http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-colour-restorer-500ml/invt/0198949
> http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-fast-wax-500ml/invt/0345452
> http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-alloy-wheel-cleaner-500ml/invt/0198901


Don't know about the other stuff but those Wilko towels are fantastic for the money, about half way between a work towel and a drying towel both in weight/plushness and size. Really good for qd and I keep one in the car with a bottle of BSD at all times, just in case.


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Turtle Wax Platinum for a quid - admittedly it is a v.small bottle but even so.
https://www.onlinepoundstore.co.uk/product/turtle-wax-platinum-ultra-gloss-liquid-wax-118ml/
Also Mothers Deep Cleaning Leather Spray
https://www.onlinepoundstore.co.uk/product/auto-extreme-deep-cleaning-leather-spray-230ml/


----------



## Peter77

Mcpx said:


> Don't know about the other stuff but those Wilko towels are fantastic for the money, about half way between a work towel and a drying towel both in weight/plushness and size. Really good for qd and I keep one in the car with a bottle of BSD at all times, just in case.


+1 on the microfibres. I've got a couple of them. Better than your standard microfibre.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt_r

tosh said:


> The Spear and Jackson ones are back on Amazon for 8 quid; and the 8L version is a tenner
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


have you got any links please


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Really cheap quick detailer - Astonish spray and shine 750ml. Used to be able to get it at the 99p stores. Sadly 99p stores no longer going but you can get it online for around a pound. Not the best detailer I freely admit, but heck what do you expect for a quid. Just do not use it in hot direct sunlight otherwise it streaks.


----------



## uggski

matt_r said:


> have you got any links please


I have been using one of these for awhile. Quite happy with it for the price. Second one I have bought. One for wheel cleaner and one for using with BH Auto Foam as a pre wash.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/green-pressure-sprayer-7ltr/51100


----------



## tosh

matt_r said:


> have you got any links please


Just looked
It's back up to 15 quid...

Spear & Jackson 8LPAPS 8 Litre Pump Action Pressure Sprayer https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01CI55GWG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_v1UAybGPA9032

5L is now 12 quid

Keep an eye out, it'll drop again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Fandango

I know they are not Spear and Jackson brand, but these may be worth a go as they are less than 9 quid.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-8L-Pr...279313?hash=item51e17ae7d1:g:wBEAAOSwoBtW4sxY

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-...392171?hash=item4880504f6b:g:qyUAAOSwu4BVjXSN


----------



## Carlos Fandango

*Mothers California Gold Synthetic Wax*

This seems like a good deal on Ebay at the moment

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Mothe...hash=item486d7781c6:m:m_qMksNmzrqUX54WAWcePpg


----------



## Dixy

Infinity wax dark and light are both currently half price.
Got dark on black Friday for same price and worth getting, especially at this price. Think 20% off super gloss too with code, see super gloss thread.


----------



## Forsh

New range of bits n bobs at Screwfix

http://www.screwfix.com/c/auto-clea...ntent=SmallStickie4&utm_term=valetingproducts

I think I'll have one of the wax applicators


----------



## dchapman88

Forsh said:


> New range of bits n bobs at Screwfix
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/c/auto-clea...ntent=SmallStickie4&utm_term=valetingproducts
> 
> I think I'll have one of the wax applicators


Such a shame delivery is a fiver! 
I'll have to go in one now! Lol


----------



## dchapman88

Here's one if you need somewhere to put everything in your garage!

Bargain too!!

https://m.mightydeals.co.uk/#detail...95&cguid=38E2723F-0D6A-4011-AF92-41F70DFC7A88


----------



## steelghost

dchapman88 said:


> Here's one if you need somewhere to put everything in your garage!
> 
> Bargain too!!
> 
> https://m.mightydeals.co.uk/#detail...95&cguid=38E2723F-0D6A-4011-AF92-41F70DFC7A88


8mm MDF shelves!

I hope that's a typo in their description....not that it would be all that hard to replace with something thicker, but then it's not quite on a budget!


----------



## dchapman88

But 8mm MDF when detailing on a budget is a decent place to start! Can build on from there.....


----------



## Mcpx

steelghost said:


> 8mm MDF shelves!
> 
> I hope that's a typo in their description....not that it would be all that hard to replace with something thicker, but then it's not quite on a budget!


I have a similar design of shelving and the thickness of the shelf is not what provides the support, it sits in a steel recess all the way around and has an additional support (on mine at least) below the centre of the shelf, making for a very strong platform. The steel uprights and shelf supports themselves are also very thin and on their own, very flexible, but once everything is put together it does make for a very rigid structure, I have three units together and had planned to fix them to the wall for rigidity, but found there wasn't actually any need to.


----------



## dchapman88

Mcpx said:


> I have a similar design of shelving and the thickness of the shelf is not what provides the support, it sits in a steel recess all the way around and has an additional support (on mine at least) below the centre of the shelf, making for a very strong platform. The steel uprights and shelf supports themselves are also very thin and on their own, very flexible, but once everything is put together it does make for a very rigid structure, I have three units together and had planned to fix them to the wall for rigidity, but found there wasn't actually any need to.


I had something similar but instead I halved the height of my units and wall mounted them at about waist height so I don't have to bend down to get to any products


----------



## Dixy

Anyone looking for discount codes try Civinfo site.
They have many that are on here but a few that aren't (I think). Obviously you need to have a Honda Civic?


----------



## Forsh

*Lidl*

Don't know if this is of any use but every Lidl helps,
_*
PARKSIDE Wet & Dry Vacuum Cleaner*_

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=42010

£35


----------



## Jue

Just in case anyone is after a hop-up I seen these on offer in Home Bargins


----------



## Forsh

33% off solid plactic shelving @ Screwfix

http://www.screwfix.com/c/storage-l...X1&utm_content=Hero1&utm_term=plasticshelving


----------



## Leesey

Just got this in Lidl for £79.99


----------



## Forsh

Tripod stand for site lights £7

http://www.screwfix.com/p/kv02620-d...CX2&utm_content=SmallStickie1&utm_term=tripod

Add a pair of these for a sub £30 LED twin site light

http://www.screwfix.com/p/luceco-le...ntent=SmallStickie2&utm_term=lucecofloodlight


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Kärcher K2 Premium Full Control Car and Home Pressure Washer on daily deal Amazon for £109.99

I don't have a handle on the Kärcher models but seems decent price
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kärcher-Premium-Control-Pressure-Washer/dp/B01NCK0HCP


----------



## LewisChadwick7

£3 in lidl for these :thumb:


----------



## Paul Nelson

I just picked up a karcher k2 compact from homebase for £59.99 also tesco's new wash and was is pretty good, £1.50 a litre or £2.50 for 2 litres, after i ran out of my autobrite direct purple velvet shampoo i needed something at short notice so just grabbed some of this for a light maintenance wash and surprising it foams up really well and keeps its suds for ages. Also feels fairly slick under the wash mitt so maybe a good shout.

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

Just ordered from ECP some...
Carplan No1 Super Gloss 600ml - £5.20 - to use as a drying aid (£12.50 in Halfords - £8 in Wilkos)

and a Meguires wash bucket - £6.24

with their SALE56 current offer
usual free delivery


----------



## barry75

Where was that from?


----------



## Forsh

Sorry! ECP

http://www.eurocarparts.com/

I've edited my post now


----------



## barry75

Forsh said:


> Sorry! ECP
> 
> http://www.eurocarparts.com/
> 
> I've edited my pose now


Cheers for that


----------



## barry75

Just order 2 of the Carplan No1 Super Gloss ,will see what its like


----------



## Forsh

and BSD 750ml @ ECP £7.97 after discount

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...or-cleaning/car-detailer/?549992160&0&cc5_761


----------



## barry75

Yep got 2 of them as well never used BSD before but it seems to get good reviews here


----------



## Carlos Fandango

El cheapo wash and wax (2.5 litres) on special offer from Asda. Cannot go wrong for a couple of quid.

https://groceries.asda.com/product/car-cleaning/asda-wash-n-wax/910001476508


----------



## Forsh

This months offer at Costco
Simonize wash n wax - 5 Litre - £4.48


----------



## Forsh

Tesco currently have their half price Simonize offer on


----------



## barry75

thanks for the heads up


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Screwfix have a new store opening event at Edinburgh Murrayfield, 10% off everything till the 9th.

Roseburn Street EH12 PF


----------



## Mattb23

Usual discount codes from bigger companies usually help. 

20% off infinity wax products with Matt20 if that helps anyone


----------



## expensive_soul

Mattb23 said:


> Usual discount codes from bigger companies usually help.
> 
> 20% off infinity wax products with Matt20 if that helps anyone


Thank you really nice discount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

simoniz a bit cheaper at wilko than tesco at the minute too :thumb:

http://www.wilko.com/car-care/car-c...esp_cf=pdxtbrand&esp_filter_pdxtbrand=Simoniz


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Check out ebay. Farecla G3 carnauba wax for only 8.99

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FARECLA-G...265141?hash=item5d6fa863f5:g:WcAAAOSwbsBXjRlY

Also Sainsbury have a sale on Triplewax products and Carplan products
http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/...Term=triplewax&beginIndex=0&categoryFacetId1=

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/...chTerm=carplan&beginIndex=0&categoryFacetId1=


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

My local Tesco has Simonez products at half price, may be national if that floats your boat!

Not cloths, just fluids, sprays, waxes etc


----------



## chicken-gun

one of the other things clean out your detail cupboard/box you will probably find a fair bit of things you bought that are unused .


----------



## Pug62

Posted in another thread but these seem good value buckets:

http://www.diy.com/departments/grey-orange-plastic-16-l-bucket/1103482_BQ.prd


----------



## Forsh

*20* Litre buckets in Lidl from Thurs 27th £3.99

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offers.htm?articleId=2632


----------



## linuxrob

15L buckets in B&M £1.00


----------



## Webarno

Coconut oil spray for £2.50 in Sainsburys. Great leather feed/conditioner.


----------



## Sa1

Can anyone recommend some effective and economical fallout remover?

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

Sa1 said:


> effective and economical


http://www.bilthamber.com/


----------



## Blackwatch

High definition detail : Ferris ferric. It's the best I've used......and I've tried quite a few.
It's gel based so clings well and cleans better, plus it's economical as well.

www.highdefinitiondetail.co.uk/prod...etail-ferrous-ferric-iron-fallout-remover-gel


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Wilkinsons have a sale on at the moment.

Check these items out.

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/triplewax-fast-wax-500ml/invt/0323208

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-microfibre-car-wash-mitt-2-in-1/invt/0344799

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/triplewax-waterless-wash-and-shine-1l/invt/0323209


----------



## brooklandsracer

Blackwatch said:


> High definition detail : Ferris ferric. It's the best I've used......and I've tried quite a few.
> It's gel based so clings well and cleans better, plus it's economical as well.
> 
> www.highdefinitiondetail.co.uk/prod...etail-ferrous-ferric-iron-fallout-remover-gel


Never used this product or one like it.
Can you tell me in a bit more detail what it does and removes from the car once sprayed on?


----------



## Blackwatch

It effectively removes air born contaminants ie brake dust, iron etc that bonds to paint work and wheels.

Basically squirt it on, leave it for a few mins then agitate if needs be. Then rinse off with a PW and bingo bongo


----------



## OrangeManDan

I'm liking the look of the prices of the products in Wilkinson's such as the Simoniz, Turtle Wax and Triple Wax products but are these products recommended on here at all or are they below par products that aren't worth buying?

Also, are there any other websites/stores such as Wilkinson's, Halfords and Home Bargains that may have products similar to the ones in Wilkinson's at budget prices?

Thank You.


----------



## brooklandsracer

Blackwatch said:


> It effectively removes air born contaminants ie brake dust, iron etc that bonds to paint work and wheels.
> 
> Basically squirt it on, leave it for a few mins then agitate if needs be. Then rinse off with a PW and bingo bongo


Thanks for the heads up, might give this a go.
After leaving it can you just wash off with a mitt if you have no PW?


----------



## Forsh

OrangeManDan said:


> I'm liking the look of the prices of the products in Wilkinson's such as the Simoniz, Turtle Wax and Triple Wax products but are these products recommended on here at all or are they below par products that aren't worth buying?
> .


Simoniz, Turtle Wax and Triple Wax all do a job at a good price, I'm a fan of the Simoniz range when Tesco have their half price offers on but for proper products that work so well it makes the cheep stuff look dear 'coz of the extra product you need to do the same job, then check out the Bilt Hamber range


----------



## OrangeManDan

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll keep an eye out on the ones on offer then rather than at full price. I'm starting to build my collection and have nothing at the minute so was wondering whether this stuff was worth a buy to get me started.

Also, any opinions on the CarPlan Demon range??


----------



## Forsh

Positive opinion at post #116 on this thread...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=392326&highlight=carplan&page=12


----------



## koffee_beans

OrangeManDan said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'll keep an eye out on the ones on offer then rather than at full price. I'm starting to build my collection and have nothing at the minute so was wondering whether this stuff was worth a buy to get me started.
> 
> Also, any opinions on the CarPlan Demon range??


I just bought the demon clean and demon machine for £3 each in Asda for the 1l spray bottles.
From what I've read when I looked them up they're basically APCs with slightly different uses but seem well rated including on some old threads here. At that price it can't hurt to try them.

All the other products are on offer too but I don't think the wheel cleaner is up to much. Personally I've tried the snow foam through the demon foam gun but even on offer i don't think it's anywhere near as economical as say a 5l bottle of valet pro foam.

I've never used the shine but I know of some occasional non detailing people who like it for the quick hit of gloss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeManDan

koffee_beans said:


> I just bought the demon clean and demon machine for £3 each in Asda for the 1l spray bottles.
> From what I've read when I looked them up they're basically APCs with slightly different uses but seem well rated including on some old threads here. At that price it can't hurt to try them.
> 
> All the other products are on offer too but I don't think the wheel cleaner is up to much. Personally I've tried the snow foam through the demon foam gun but even on offer i don't think it's anywhere near as economical as say a 5l bottle of valet pro foam.
> 
> I've never used the shine but I know of some occasional non detailing people who like it for the quick hit of gloss.


I did notice those ones in Asda for a reasonably cheap price. I think you're right in that they are APC, I think the Demon Machine would probably considered more as a Citrus Pre-Wash sort product and the Demon Clean an APC, from what I gather anyways.

I would take a punt at the wheel cleaner for the price but at the minute I have some AG wheel cleaner so I'll be passing on that anyways. That's something to think about then as I was considering buying the 2L bottle and using it with a Foam Lance for the sake of £5 I thought it would be worth a go to practice and test. I did also see in my local Sparesworld a 5L bottle of CarPlan Hi-Foam Wash for £9.99. Ever had any experience with this?

I've got the shine here myself and I find it's quite good but I am inexperienced but as you said it gives a nice bit of shine, obviously not what you would get from a proper detail but for a little shine it's useful. Could it be considered a quick detailer and therefore used while towel drying the car?


----------



## Scotie

Picked up some of these today, feel very soft and quite thick for the price! https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0141QK0WG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Sa1

Anyone could recommend me good quality Washmitts, Buffing Microfiber Towels and Drying Towels for the price?

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

Costco do all three

Kirkland microfiber cloths are excellent value

I've not used their waffle drying towel

Wash mitts look like standard noodle type


----------



## jr2007

Sa1 said:


> Anyone could recommend me good quality Washmitts, Buffing Microfiber Towels and Drying Towels for the price?
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


I have a tonne of the Amazon microfibre cloths http://amzn.to/2rLX8dd

A couple of these larger towels for drying http://amzn.to/2q6WnOK

And a few of the Kent washmitts for different parts of the car http://amzn.to/2q6wz5v

All cheap enough that you can replace them once they aren't that effective.


----------



## Sa1

jr2007 said:


> I have a tonne of the Amazon microfibre cloths http://amzn.to/2rLX8dd
> 
> A couple of these larger towels for drying http://amzn.to/2q6WnOK
> 
> And a few of the Kent washmitts for different parts of the car http://amzn.to/2q6wz5v
> 
> All cheap enough that you can replace them once they aren't that effective.


Well I need reliable and good quality. Price should be reasonable not necessarily low.

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sa1

Forsh said:


> Costco do all three
> 
> Kirkland microfiber cloths are excellent value
> 
> I've not used their waffle drying towel
> 
> Wash mitts look like standard noodle type


Thanks. Any soft buffing microfiber?

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbryd

Just picked up some Simoniz wax and bug and tar remover from Tesco, it's on offer at half price atm.


----------



## Brick Top

pbryd said:


> Just picked up some Simoniz wax and bug and tar remover from Tesco, it's on offer at half price atm.


Be interested to know if the bug and tar remover is any good. My local B&M stock it pretty cheap


----------



## pbryd

Brick Top said:


> Be interested to know if the bug and tar remover is any good. My local B&M stock it pretty cheap


It took the dried bugs off, it's the first time I've used a bug remover so I can't compare, but I'm happy with it for £2.50.

Phil


----------



## Taxboy

Don't know if this qualifies but Monza Car Care have Dodo Juice Black Widow at £39.99 with BOGOF from their eBay store. Might help if you want to split the order with a mate

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

my mates a manager at B&M stores and just sent me this that they'll be updating stock with now if it's any use to anyone


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Wilkinsons have Simoniz products at half price. Check out the Quick Shine detailer at only two pounds. Same price also for the alloy wheel cleaner and the wash and wax.


----------



## Jue

Found these today in Halfords. http://www.halfords.com/workshop-tools/tools/hand-tools/rolson-6pc-mini-wire-brush-set

The nylon brushes are quite soft but be quite good for cleaning foam pads. Just a link & no pictures since photobucket ain't playing ball no more


----------



## 50201600

Jue said:


> Found these today in Halfords. http://www.halfords.com/workshop-tools/tools/hand-tools/rolson-6pc-mini-wire-brush-set
> 
> The nylon brushes are quite soft but be quite good for cleaning foam pads. Just a link & no pictures since photobucket ain't playing ball no more


use imgur?


----------



## Sa1

Guys need to buy in bulk, Some good quality buffing microfiber towels as well as drying towels.


----------



## tosh

Sa1 said:


> Guys need to buy in bulk, Some good quality buffing microfiber towels as well as drying towels.


Define bulk
And what's your budget

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## linuxrob

Demon shine 2lt £4.99 at B&M

Also buckets £1 at poundworld.

Rob


----------



## Sa1

tosh said:


> Define bulk
> And what's your budget
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Around about 110-140 towels each type

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Sa1 said:


> Around about 110-140 towels each type
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


have a look on aliexpress


----------



## Taxboy

Sa1 said:


> Around about 110-140 towels each type
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


I'd get in touch with some of the forum sponsors see what sort of deal they could do you

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sa1

Taxboy said:


> I'd get in touch with some of the forum sponsors see what sort of deal they could do you
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Anyone you can recommend

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul04

Sa1 said:


> Anyone you can recommend
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


In2deatailing, serious performance


----------



## koffee_beans

Just been to Tesco and they had the entire Simoniz range in there on half price. Sure, there may be better stuff out there, but for the money........ 

Picked up some ultracare wheel cleaner £2.50, quickshine detailer £3 (thinking maybe a bsd hybrid test) and some insect and tar remover £2.50. All 500ml bottles.

Also grabbed some upholstery wipes at £1.50 for a pack of 20. Always found them handy for little spills/dropped chocolate etc.

Loads more in there - polishes/wax/shampoo/glass cleaner etc, just not stuff I needed right now.

Hope that's of use to someone. This was in a large Tesco extra store but it might vary from place to place.


----------



## BaileyA3

Wilko also have a sale on simoniz products. Tried the air con bomb for £2, used it around 2 weeks ago and still smelling fresh. Also tried the Wilko microfibers, pack of 5 for £2 not bad for interior and mucky jobs. They also do a drying towel for £2 which imo for the price ain't bad at all, just remember to use it damp.


----------



## virgiltracey

BaileyA3 said:


> Wilko also have a sale on simoniz products. Tried the air con bomb for £2, used it around 2 weeks ago and still smelling fresh. Also tried the Wilko microfibers, pack of 5 for £2 not bad for interior and mucky jobs. They also do a drying towel for £2 which imo for the price ain't bad at all, just remember to use it damp.


I grabbed one of those air con bombs at the weekend as well, did you find you needed the full 10 minutes or less?


----------



## BaileyA3

The air con bomb itself stopped spraying after around 7 minutes but I left the doors closed as there was still a lot of fumes floating around so I left it to circulate until it cleared up then opened all the doors and let it air out.

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Check out Wilko and Sainsbury's for some very good offers. Don't think that just because the Triplewax Polish is dirt cheap it doesn't do a good job - in my humble opinion it is just as good as Autoglym Super Resin Polish.

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/simoniz-quick-shine-detailer-500ml/invt/0344887

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/simoniz-wash-and-carnauba-wax-1l/invt/0344877

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/carplan-no1-supergloss-131407556-p

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/triplewax-polish-1l


----------



## Alexaudi26

Tesco has Simoniz on half price

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey

Thought I'd share my high street haul from today, as usual the Mrs wanted to look at clothes so into T K Maxx we went, lucky for me the shop stocks a range of valeting items and some can be pretty good!

Today I picked up a Muc-off quick detailer spray, Muc-off spray wax, turtle Wax bleeding wheel cleaner, 10 basic microfibres and a spare wash mitt for wheel cleaning all for the total of £20

So if you're passing TK Maxx it's worth a drop in occasionally as some bits can be worth grabbing


----------



## Moet1974

virgiltracey said:


> Thought I'd share my high street haul from today, as usual the Mrs wanted to look at clothes so into T K Maxx we went, lucky for me the shop stocks a range of valeting items and some can be pretty good!
> 
> Today I picked up a Muc-off quick detailer spray, Muc-off spray wax, turtle Wax bleeding wheel cleaner, 10 basic microfibres and a spare wash mitt for wheel cleaning all for the total of £20
> 
> So if you're passing TK Maxx it's worth a drop in occasionally as some bits can be worth grabbing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


Are you in Australia bud!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## virgiltracey

Moet1974 said:


> Are you in Australia bud!!!


What made you think that?


----------



## PugIain

virgiltracey said:


> What made you think that?


The upside down picture.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey

PugIain said:


> The upside down picture.
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


Sorry, looks fine on my screen


----------



## Bikeracer

You must have a very wide screen !

Allan


----------



## Jue

Bikeracer said:


> You must have a very wide screen !
> 
> Allan


Wide screen tv :lol:


----------



## virgiltracey

Fixed it! bloody tapatalk


----------



## ashers16

Seen these when I was in wickes today. They look nearly the same as the one I picked up in lidl a couple month ago. If they are the same the scratch shield grit guards fit in them well and they seem very sturdy. Bargain at 99p









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

*Tyre shine applicator*

I've decided a cut up jumbo sponge is not firm enough for tyre dressing application and was looking at the Meguires applicators for many pounds...

so I ordered one of these...










Shoe shine
99p delivered from China (£1.59 from UK for the impatient)

Reckon it'll be just the job!


----------



## Taxboy

Ebay currently there's the set of 4 Glare "polishes" for £35 delivered or possibly less on a best offer http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182690045891

No connection to the seller but seems reasonable if you want to give it a go

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Taxboy said:


> Ebay currently there's the set of 4 Glare "polishes" for £35 delivered or possibly less on a best offer http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182690045891
> 
> No connection to the seller but seems reasonable if you want to give it a go
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


That's a great deal. I've got most of a bottle of all those products and I'm still thinking about buying some on general principle...


----------



## dchapman88

steelghost said:


> That's a great deal. I've got most of a bottle of all those products and I'm still thinking about buying some on general principle...


The seller is listed as savvyfox
Reckon he's still doing aome glare on the side?!

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## tosh

steelghost said:


> That's a great deal. I've got most of a bottle of all those products and I'm still thinking about buying some on general principle...


You may have to; looks like it's being replaced with something else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dchapman88

tosh said:


> You may have to; looks like it's being replaced with something else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I love a bit of glare, 
You have some inside info?!

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## steelghost

dchapman88 said:


> I love a bit of glare,
> You have some inside info?!


I suspect it's just the wording in the eBay listing:



> Season clear out due to new lines


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Check out Wilkinsons. Bought some Simoniz Liquid Carnauba Wax (500ml) today for only £2. I think the Simoniz quick shine detailer was also the same price.


----------



## linuxrob

Carplan No1 at Sainburys Darlington £6.00

Rob


----------



## NatB79

Was doing the school run this morning and saw the local window cleaners out.
Noticed they had long buckets, thought they could make decent tote boxes for carrying and storing spray bottles and other products
https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/202058973038


----------



## pbryd

My local Poundworld has Astonish car stuff for £1.









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete5570

If you are near a home bargains, you can pick up a bottle of barkeeper friend for £1.49. Brilliant stuff. Also, if you do see the car plan no1 for a good price, it's worth getting, I have used it and it lasted very well, not the 12 months it states, but you'll get 6 weeks or so.


----------



## Alexaudi26

What's gatekeeper used for

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

Alexaudi26 said:


> What's gatekeeper used for
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Great for deep cleaning exterior glass.


----------



## sheady82

Sonax bsd £7.53 for 750ML at the moment from euro car parts using code WEEKEND35

https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/...or-cleaning/car-detailer/?549992160&0&cc5_761


----------



## saul

sheady82 said:


> Sonax bsd £7.53 for 750ML at the moment from euro car parts using code WEEKEND35
> 
> https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/...or-cleaning/car-detailer/?549992160&0&cc5_761


£6.76 at carparts4less using code weekend12


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Just picked up some PM TFR from CP4L for £11.63 delivered.... a great winter prevwssh and wax sage when diluted correctly! Absolute bargain imo


----------



## Dixy

30% of kits at Halfords. Might be good for someone?


----------



## Scotie

Eurocarparts currently 50% off! code BLACKFRIDAY


----------



## saul

Needed some spray heads and came across these from Screwfix. Looks like a good buy.


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Just ordered some Wilko Liquid polish. Well for a quid you can't go far wrong.

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-liquid-polish-500ml/invt/0198910


----------



## Ajscott598

Came across this in b&m. Might be of use for those looking for a cheaper alternative for getting in between spokes on alloys.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto

I wanted to clean the leather on the upholstery, normally use Poorboys and have gone off the Autoglym as it produces too much shine.

I was challenged to see how good the furniture polish was from Lidl at 59p. I use it on granite worktops because of the high wax content. Really impressed at the results on leather, and vinyl, as good as Poorboys.


----------



## Brian1612

Quality soft bristle tampico leather cleaning brush. £2 from Tesco at the shoe polish area.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey

Brian1612 said:


> Quality soft bristle tampico leather cleaning brush. £2 from Tesco at the shoe polish area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I picked up the same one from B&M last week, bristles feel super soft so I see no issue using them it on my seats!


----------



## stse88

Brian1612 said:


> Quality soft bristle tampico leather cleaning brush. £2 from Tesco at the shoe polish area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cool, just looking around for a brush to clean leather seats. This shouldn't break the bank 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixy

AF deal found on hot deals. https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/au...arts4less-wax-polish-shampoo-and-more-2885632

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx

Dixy said:


> AF deal found on hot deals. https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/au...arts4less-wax-polish-shampoo-and-more-2885632
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


This deal is on Carparts4less which is part of Euro Car Parts, the discount is not unusual and they never have stock. I was told last month that my order of a bottle of Spritz had a 4 week lead time.


----------



## Mcpx

Hozelock pressure sprayer +

7 litre £23 https://www.diy.com/departments/hozelock-lance-pressure-sprayer-7l/161657_BQ.prd

5 litre £20 https://www.diy.com/departments/hozelock-lance-pressure-sprayer-5l/174739_BQ.prd

@ B & Q. Limited stock in stores. Check store stock before travelling


----------



## percymon

Mcpx said:


> Hozelock pressure sprayer +
> 
> 7 litre £23 https://www.diy.com/departments/hozelock-lance-pressure-sprayer-7l/161657_BQ.prd
> 
> 5 litre £20 https://www.diy.com/departments/hozelock-lance-pressure-sprayer-5l/174739_BQ.prd
> 
> @ B & Q. Limited stock in stores. Check store stock before travelling


Thanks for that - just reserved the 5l at my local branch - I only looked at them last week , but decided ca £29 was too much post Christmas !!


----------



## huxley309

huxley309 said:


> Home bargains microfiber towel 88% polyester 12% polyamide 60x120cm £2.49 should be a good drying towel.
> 
> Smaller grey one is homebase waffle weave 60x40cm just £1 I kid you not, does a great job on glass.


----------



## linuxrob

carparts4less 12% with code FEB12, working 7th feb 2018

Rob


----------



## djberney

Home Bargains also have the blue silky feeling glass cloths at 39p. Homebase had some bright green suede feeling glass cloths at 80 for 2, but last time I went in they only had one pack left and when I went to the till they had been reduced to 25p to clear. If you're in Homebase look out for them. Made by Morgan. Were a bargain at 80p/2 so 25p/2 is worth stocking up.


----------



## virgiltracey

Aldi have some excellent bits this week.

I purchased the telescopic windscreen cleaner (£2.99 with two pads) and the Ph neutral bodywork shampoo.

The windscreen cleaner is brilliant, just works very well and has got the inside of my windscreen and rear screen spotless.

The shampoo was surprisingly great too, super thick out of the bottle, almost like a gel. very slick on the paint with plenty of suds. no wax in it either which will be great for a pre-polish wash.

shampoo
windscreen cleaner


----------



## pxr5

virgiltracey said:


> Aldi have some excellent bits this week.
> 
> I purchased the telescopic windscreen cleaner (£2.99 with two pads) and the Ph neutral bodywork shampoo.
> 
> The windscreen cleaner is brilliant, just works very well and has got the inside of my windscreen and rear screen spotless.
> 
> The shampoo was surprisingly great too, super thick out of the bottle, almost like a gel. very slick on the paint with plenty of suds. no wax in it either which will be great for a pre-polish wash.
> 
> shampoo
> windscreen cleaner


I've reviewed the ALDI windscreen cleaner here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=402707&page=3


----------



## Peter77

I agree on the shampoo. For £2. It really is worth it. Even if it's just for the wheel bucket. I bought all 3. The shampoo, hydrophobic glass cleaner and the leather cleaner. All £2 each









I also bought one of the brushes to try. They have them in large or small size, the smalls are a pack of 3. £3 each. Super soft bristles, almost akin to a make up brush from the enemy's box of tricks. Pictured next to large valet pro brush. The bristles on the valet pro are almost straw like compared. The only drawback is the metal collar. But some leccy tape should sort that 










I'm away back for some more of shampoo and probs some more of the glass cleaner. Great bargains in Aldi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey

pxr5 said:


> I've reviewed the ALDI windscreen cleaner here:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=402707&page=3


great review, thanks!

In all honesty, I'll probably pick up another Aldi one for the spare pads.
The plain microfibre one was great on the inside of my screen, I used no product at all and it cleared the smeary grease right off!


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Check out Screwfix. Turtle Wax rapid shine wax. 5 litres for only £9.49.
https://www.screwfix.com/p/turtle-wax-rapid-shine-5ltr/4039r


----------



## Forsh

I like the Velcro backed puck Screwfix do...

https://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pro-craft-polish-applicator-pads/6479r

the plush micro fibre cloths are good too

https://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pro-craft-polyester-nylon-microfibre-cloth/3186r


----------



## Andyblue

Forsh said:


> I like the Velcro backed puck Screwfix do...
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pro-craft-polish-applicator-pads/6479r
> 
> the plush micro fibre cloths are good too
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pro-craft-polyester-nylon-microfibre-cloth/3186r


I'd seen these previously and wondered what they're like...

Does the puck attach to any microfibre pad ?

What size is the cloth ?


----------



## Forsh

I've only used the puck with the pads that came with it to apply DSW and made the job much more comfortable gripping the puck rather than the pad
I see no reason why you couldn't use it with what ever

Cloth is smaller than a Costco microfiber probably about 10" square (25cm)

I'll measure it up later


----------



## Forsh

300mm x 300mm apparently

http://www.hilka.co.uk/product_detail.asp?s=83100707


----------



## Andyblue

Forsh said:


> 300mm x 300mm apparently
> 
> http://www.hilka.co.uk/product_detail.asp?s=83100707


Cheers

might get one ordered in to local store


----------



## Forsh

7L pressure sprayer

https://www.screwfix.com/p/green-pressure-sprayer-7ltr/51100


----------



## Mcpx

Forsh said:


> 7L pressure sprayer
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/green-pressure-sprayer-7ltr/51100


Got one, don't bother. Wilco one is better at this price.


----------



## pxr5

Trolley and a stool from ebay - the trolley for £19.99 and the stool for £15 with delivery. Bargains.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RED-Tool...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649










https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mechanic...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Forsh

I could use a workshop stool like that one above so started to think what I had lying around and remembered about this...



Which promptly got chopped up into this...



If I come across a suitable piece of foam then I'll upholster the top


----------



## Forsh

Currently £1 in Poundstretcher...

https://www.poundstretcher.co.uk/mr-muscle-window-spray-500ml

Just done my screen with it and was surprised how much muck it brought off

I'll see if it's streak-free when i'm next out in it but so far so good!


----------



## s60_WAFFLED

2ltr Pressure sprayer


http://imgur.com/HDAp5


Brought from home bargains for £2.49

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309

Adsa currently have wonder wheels colour change for a fiver, and car plan super gloss for £7.50.
They also have 10 edgeless microfiber cloths for £7


----------



## Forsh

https://www.aldi.co.uk/turtle-wax-zip-wax/p/083334204224200


----------



## huxley309

Microfiber duster, bendable as well from homebase 75p


----------



## djtuffer

Picked up a couple of bottles of the Auto Mate shampoo from Aldi also. Looks like it is made by Gliptone the Leather Care folk.

https://www.liquidleather.com/automate-m39

Hopefully it's decent. £2 instead of £5 on their website.


----------



## PoweredbyJenga

Get 7 of these cheap Chinese fake wool mitts (sorry AU ebay site, but i am sure that there will be UK equivalents). These will be like 1-1.5 pound each.

1PCS-Super-Soft-Lambswool-Car-Wash-Mitt-Deep-Pile-Cleaning-Glove-Wash
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1PCS-Su...533245?hash=item58f80a187d:g:nxwAAOSwR29ZN58r

I use wet bucket method to wash my super soft car (more on that later), essentially no pads go back to the bucket and the soap is applied directly to car. I use 1 pad for roof, 1 for bonnet and front, 1 for boot and back, and 4 on each door (starting at windows and working down). These are super soft and machine washable. I have been using these for over 6 months and no visible scratches of any kind. Very highly recommended.

Cheers
Jenga


----------



## Guest

adamjackdrew said:


> I have found that on faded black plastic bits (especially when I had my old Escort!) that using black wax shoe polish is excellent. Not only restores the colour but also the wax part of the polish is a great water repellant. ALOT cheaper than back to black etc!


Used to use shoe polish on the tyres of my old motorbike. Worked a treat. Keep meaning to give it a go on my car tyres. Parade gloss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Wilko's have Simoniz Quick Shine Detailer 500ml on offer at only £2.50


----------



## macc70

Carlos Fandango said:


> Wilko's have Simoniz Quick Shine Detailer 500ml on offer at only £2.50


sold out already:buffer:


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Sorry, I missed that. Car parts 4 less has Turtle wax it wet on offer at £4.38 
https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...MI5PLA-9Ko2gIVwecbCh27pAAgEAkYByABEgIyLvD_BwE

along with Turtle Wax Canauba liquid wax at £3.04
https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...MI5PLA-9Ko2gIVwecbCh27pAAgEAkYBCABEgIcC_D_BwE


----------



## 46philh

https://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-sprinklers+spray-guns/wilko-water-sprayer-5l/invt/0338924
Wilko spayer 5ltr for 6


----------



## BaileyA3

46philh said:


> https://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-sprinklers+spray-guns/wilko-water-sprayer-5l/invt/0338924
> Wilko spayer 5ltr for 6


I bought one of these about a year back and it gave up on me after a couple of months.


----------



## Guest

You could always try writing/emailing various wax/polish companies asking if they have any free samples to try before you buy. Might get a hit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turnspleen

£20 for a full set of 7 from Homebase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate

In my local Tesco today: 2 litre pressure sprayer for £2.50 and a 1/3 litre for £1 !


----------



## sevenfourate

As far as i'm aware; FK1000P is actually touted by Finis Kare as a (High temperature) 'mould release agent'. Some us however use it a paint / wheel sealant.

I wonder if this would do the same thing on wheels for less $$$$ - for those on a budget or wanting to beat the system a little so to speak ?

The wording with; Carnauba and hardest waxes available make it sound a distinct possibility.

Be interested to hear others thoughts.

Who's gonna be the guinea pig 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mouldcraft-High-temperature-mould-release-wax-100g-with-fibreglass-gelcoat/253174002132?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## tosh

I’ve done similar things with Meguiars

Back in the day, Megs #16 Wax was sold alongside mould release waxes; I had one in a yellow tin and that was fine on wheels and paint. 

They have different properties, generally the mould release wax sets harder and quicker so you have to do the swipe test and buff it at the right time otherwise it sets really hard. 

If your wheels aren’t too intricate, then it’s a good idea. As with all these things, a tin will last you a couple of lifetimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 46philh

Meguiars RG203 5 Gallon Yellow Bucket Meguiars RG203 5 Gallon Yellow Bucket

Meguiars RG203 5 Gallon Yellow Bucket £7.20 

on offer at halfords


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Trigger sprayer from Screwfix 500ml for only £0.99

https://www.screwfix.com/p/trigger-sprayer-atomizer-500ml/36156


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Wilko's have Triplewax products on special offer. 1 litre of car wash for only £1.50, 500ml of Fast Spray Wax (which doesn't stain trim) for only £2.50. Also 1 litre of waterless wash for only £2.50. Plus a five pack of their own brand microfibres for only £2.00.


----------



## Coupe25

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Variab...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

900W
Eccentricity: 9 mm
No-Load Speed: 2000-6400/min

Only 50w less than the DAS 6 Pro but less than half the price.


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Saw these in trigger sprayers in B+Q and thought they may be useful - especially at £0.97 and £0.78 respectively

https://www.diy.com/departments/verve-trigger-sprayer-1l/1830579_BQ.prd?OG_LHN_WHP

https://www.diy.com/departments/verve-trigger-sprayer-0-5l/1830578_BQ.prd?rrec=true#icamp=recs


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Sainsburys have Carplan No1 Supergloss on offer at £6.00. Also 1 litre of Triplewax car polish for only £3.75


----------



## GP Punto

My car has matt red leather seats, I have been using autoglym leather care balm and pleased with the results apart from it makes the seat glossy, because the drivers seat gets more use than any other I have 3 matt seats and 1 glossy, looked silly. started using a high wax furniture polish and found the results at least as good as AG. The best I have found with the highest wax content is from Lidl, cost is 59p as compared to £10.

Dont know what you guys use to mix up the wax wash in a bucket of water, I have found that a balloon egg whisk works very well, the water can even go creamy!

Another Lidl product is Showroom Shine, a detailing spray at around £1 for 500ml, works very well with a clay bar, and also their microfibre cloths are very smooth and work well for applying and removing polish.

After I saw a neighbours son pouring windscreen de icer into the radiator of his first car I had a sit down talk with him about car care in general, his father hasnt a clue. The son was on a tight budget of only £10 but started him off with a couple of buckets and some of the above ideas. His little Corsa is already looking better.


----------



## FiestaRed

My local Aldi have 5 litre sprayers in stock at the minute at £8.99. They look good but as yet I haven't had chance to try one out.

Complete with carrying strap, lance and pressure gauge.


----------



## Focus4000

The branded large buckets are very expensive. I got a plasterers bucket from Wickes for £10.


----------



## Forsh

Focus4000 said:


> The branded large buckets are very expensive. I got a plasterers bucket from Wickes for £10.


https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?549777391&0&cc5_759

They come in yellow with Meguires logo not black as shown

£7.04 after MAY12 discount

Halfords have had them on offer too


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Thought these 1.5 litre pressure sprayers might prove useful especially at only £2.99
https://www.poundstretcher.co.uk/1-5-litre-pressure-sprayer-17459

Also B+Q have plasterers buckets (30 litres) on sale for only £6.
https://www.diy.com/departments/act...xing-bucket/35495_BQ.prd?rrec=true#icamp=recs


----------



## pyro-son

Sonax Xtreme Wheel Cleaner full effect, seems popular on here

£7.29 with code June12

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?549992090&0&cc5_111


----------



## Peter77

Not sure if any ones interested. 10 x California scent air fresheners for £1:89 delivered. Coconut scent, but hey they are cheap. I've ordered but not received so hopefully 10 turn up. Also only a few left so be quick.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/California...340_QL65&keywords=capristano+coconut+frehener
EDIT: they have realised the mistake and put the price to £8:98, sorry folks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto

Focus4000 said:


> The branded large buckets are very expensive. I got a plasterers bucket from Wickes for £10.


If you know any painter and decorators they (or at least mine did) use a lot of buckets that held ready mixed wallpaper glue, they dont want the trouble of washing them out, and they are just under normal bucket size.

I usually clean them up, remove the labels and they always come in useful.

And if you mean to be ultra careful (mean ol git!) scrape out the glue that remains in the buckets and put in old jam jars for kids craft work. Works a lot better than the paper glue you can buy.


----------



## sevenfourate

This page always fascinates me to some degree. And i've bought plenty of products off the back of it - and put up plenty of suggestions too. We all love a bargain: as much as many of us are 'Brand snobs' to some degree. Me - i'm generally a kind of middle / lower end of the brands man in the scale of things (Autoglym, Meguiars, Auto Finesse, BiltHamber, Sonax etc). That i choose on the back of being price conscious.....but also looking for pretty solid performing / rated products.

But being a 'detailer'....and often having a gleaming car......'we' of course often get asked to wizz over a family members car in order to get it looking as good as our own. Never to be cleaned again as we all know 

So i thought i'd kill two birds with one stone. Buy some budget priced products to use on family members cars :lol: ; to get looking good and provide some protection: AND try these products out on a car of my own to see what is really possible. Technique and methods being a lot of the battle (?) To be fair it took a few weeks to accumulate the products used; as if i saw something on sale / for sale anywhere i happened to be - i snapped it up !

I won't go into details of Brands for this highly un-scientific experiment as many of these are never seen again and not repeatable; But the shampoo that was supposedly 'Wax friendly' was £1.50. The Glass cleaner (Which was SUPERB !!!.....was £1), the QD wax was on sale at £2 and i picked up some tyre gel for £2 too

***The only cheat was: The car had already been clayed, treated with SRP and has 2 coats of BiltHamber DSW underneath. And for the exterior black trim i used an extortionately priced £4 product i picked up for this 'test'. But the cleaning / sacrificial / protective layers you see have pretty much been assembled for not much more than a £10. All pics on an iphone 7 with no funky business going on.

And i think it came out pretty darned good ! I'm kinda shocked but not altogether surprised if i'm honest and can't see a whole shed-load of difference visually from my normal products. Be very interesting to see how it lasts...


----------



## Peter77

sevenfourate said:


> This page always fascinates me to some degree. And i've bought plenty of products off the back of it - and put up plenty of suggestions too. We all love a bargain: as much as many of us are 'Brand snobs' to some degree. Me - i'm generally a kind of middle / lower end of the brands man in the scale of things (Autoglym, Meguiars, Auto Finesse, BiltHamber, Sonax etc). That i choose on the back of being price conscious.....but also looking for pretty solid performing / rated products.
> 
> But being a 'detailer'....and often having a gleaming car......'we' of course often get asked to wizz over a family members car in order to get it looking as good as our own. Never to be cleaned again as we all know
> 
> So i thought i'd kill two birds with one stone. Buy some budget priced products to use on family members cars :lol: ; to get looking good and provide some protection: AND try these products out on a car of my own to see what is really possible. Technique and methods being a lot of the battle (?) To be fair it took a few weeks to accumulate the products used; as if i saw something on sale / for sale anywhere i happened to be - i snapped it up !
> 
> I won't go into details of Brands for this highly un-scientific experiment as many of these are never seen again and not repeatable; But the shampoo that was supposedly 'Wax friendly' was £1.50. The Glass cleaner (Which was SUPERB !!!.....was £1), the QD wax was on sale at £2 and i picked up some tyre gel for £2 too
> 
> ***The only cheat was: The car had already been clayed, treated with SRP and has 2 coats of BiltHamber DSW underneath. And for the exterior black trim i used an extortionately priced £4 product i picked up for this 'test'. But the cleaning / sacrificial / protective layers you see have pretty much been assembled for not much more than a £10. All pics on an iphone 7 with no funky business going on.
> 
> And i think it came out pretty darned good ! I'm kinda shocked but not altogether surprised if i'm honest and can't see a whole shed-load of difference visually from my normal products. Be very interesting to see how it lasts...


Tidy looking job mate. Motor is looking good for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

sevenfourate said:


> This page always fascinates me to some degree. And i've bought plenty of products off the back of it - and put up plenty of suggestions too. We all love a bargain: as much as many of us are 'Brand snobs' to some degree. Me - i'm generally a kind of middle / lower end of the brands man in the scale of things (Autoglym, Meguiars, Auto Finesse, BiltHamber, Sonax etc). That i choose on the back of being price conscious.....but also looking for pretty solid performing / rated products.
> 
> But being a 'detailer'....and often having a gleaming car......'we' of course often get asked to wizz over a family members car in order to get it looking as good as our own. Never to be cleaned again as we all know
> 
> So i thought i'd kill two birds with one stone. Buy some budget priced products to use on family members cars :lol: ; to get looking good and provide some protection: AND try these products out on a car of my own to see what is really possible. Technique and methods being a lot of the battle (?) To be fair it took a few weeks to accumulate the products used; as if i saw something on sale / for sale anywhere i happened to be - i snapped it up !
> 
> I won't go into details of Brands for this highly un-scientific experiment as many of these are never seen again and not repeatable; But the shampoo that was supposedly 'Wax friendly' was £1.50. The Glass cleaner (Which was SUPERB !!!.....was £1), the QD wax was on sale at £2 and i picked up some tyre gel for £2 too
> 
> ***The only cheat was: The car had already been clayed, treated with SRP and has 2 coats of BiltHamber DSW underneath. And for the exterior black trim i used an extortionately priced £4 product i picked up for this 'test'. But the cleaning / sacrificial / protective layers you see have pretty much been assembled for not much more than a £10. All pics on an iphone 7 with no funky business going on.
> 
> And i think it came out pretty darned good ! I'm kinda shocked but not altogether surprised if i'm honest and can't see a whole shed-load of difference visually from my normal products. Be very interesting to see how it lasts...


Great info there - I love these sort of posts, thanks.


----------



## Grin

sevenfourate said:


> I won't go into details of Brands for this highly un-scientific experiment as many of these are never seen again and not repeatable; But the shampoo that was supposedly 'Wax friendly' was £1.50. The Glass cleaner (Which was SUPERB !!!.....was £1), the QD wax was on sale at £2 and i picked up some tyre gel for £2 too


If the glass cleaner is really that good, would you maybe name-drop that one?


----------



## sevenfourate

Grin said:


> If the glass cleaner is really that good, would you maybe name-drop that one?


No worries. It's this one:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-500ml-Autochem-Glass-Cleaner-QTS018-Cleans-and-sparkles-Glass-and-mirrors-/142256397506

This is exceptional though and always readily available:

https://www.diy.com/departments/nilco-professional-glass-cleaner-spray-1000-ml/1136760_BQ.prd?rrec=true#icamp=recs


----------



## Forsh

Brushes on special at Lidl from today (Sunday 24/6/18)

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offers.htm?articleId=14052










Round ones look useful


----------



## GP Punto

Lidl brushes are better than most too, and this price looks a bargain, thanks for the tip off.


----------



## virgiltracey

sevenfourate said:


> This page always fascinates me to some degree. And i've bought plenty of products off the back of it - and put up plenty of suggestions too. We all love a bargain: as much as many of us are 'Brand snobs' to some degree. Me - i'm generally a kind of middle / lower end of the brands man in the scale of things (Autoglym, Meguiars, Auto Finesse, BiltHamber, Sonax etc). That i choose on the back of being price conscious.....but also looking for pretty solid performing / rated products.
> 
> But being a 'detailer'....and often having a gleaming car......'we' of course often get asked to wizz over a family members car in order to get it looking as good as our own. Never to be cleaned again as we all know
> 
> /1804/42929591732_e454726d2d_b.jpg[/IMG]


That is looking fantastic, I too love the "whats possible for tiny money" posts, but mainly wanted to say that when i was 20/21 I lusted after a C2 GT but could only afford the 1.4 Furio on the insurance


----------



## sevenfourate

virgiltracey said:


> That is looking fantastic, I too love the "whats possible for tiny money" posts, but mainly wanted to say that when i was 20/21 I lusted after a C2 GT but could only afford the 1.4 Furio on the insurance


Firstly yes: it makes you wonder how much of detailing snobs we all are. I do wonder about the longevity of the more price conscious products though......

**Thanks. Very recently bought as a 'dad and lad' weekend car for me and recently passed sprogget to do a few Santa Pod days and maybe a track day or two with. It might be the slowest thing out there - but it won't stop him having fun. At the mo i'm using as a daily. It's fun !

We were really fortunate: Really excellent condition, 1 Lady owner, 51k, 14 Citroen Stamps, last 11 MOT's without a single advisory, a wad of paperwork 3" thick, Cambelt + waterpump done less than 2 years ago etc etc etc. £800 !


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Ordered PB Black Hole and Natty's Blue from CP4L for £23 delivered with code cup15 which I thought was decent.


----------



## woodycivic

Recently me and the family went to a local stack em high sell them cheap type old stock warehouses where they had all manner of things.

They had a massive selection of old Wickford and Co small melt packs at 3 for £1. My recent new used car purchase was owned by a previous smoker so id spent a long time deep cleaning it and doing my level best to get rid of the smell, especially on hot days like we have been experiencing recently. 

Thankfully with the help of youtube videos and general googling ive got rid of 99% of it now, even on hot days when the car is stood.

To help i used these old melt packs and put one inside a cheap plastic food container (similar to the ones you get from a chinese takeway) and put big holes in the top.

I left it on the car seat and with the hot weather some of the wax did melt and left a lovely aroma in the car, not too much just nice and more than any car air freshner id had before.

I intend making it look 'nicer' by doing the same into a small glass jar with a lid on that has holes in so i can stick it into a cup holder somewhere.

A nice cheap alternative to air freshners!


----------



## gaz1

I dont know if its been mentioned at all but homebase are doing 20 microfibre cloths for £5.80 for those that dont bulk buy


----------



## Andy1972

slightly OT but still relevant and wonder how much of this goes on in our 'world' of mythical products.

My Gran was up for a visit at the weekend and was telling about when she worked at Rowntrees. (now owned by Nestle).


She used to pack quality street chocolates. Every few days a bell go off and the belts would stop. This was because the packaging was being changed. Not due to running out but so they could switch to another brand. Usually a budget brand for a large supermarket chain, or possibly an upmarket chain. It made no difference. Another bell would go off and the belts would start again. My grans job didn't change, but at the end of the run, the same product was put into different branded packaging and sold at everything from cheap own label to high end 'posh chocolates'.


I also know that Aldi pressure washers are made by Karcher, just with Aldi brand name added in place of karcher


Another mate told me that when he used to pack Weetabix, that was pretty much as my grans job at Rowntrees. Same product, but different packaging and different pricing structure based on who was selling it. Another mates did the same at a toothpaste factory (I seem to have a lot of mates that pack things lol!)


So, I wonder how much of that goes on with detailing products and those mass produced 'high end' liquids we buy in fancy bottles is the same as uncle bob over the road is putting on his 15yr old Nissan micra hes had from new after stocking up at the pound shop.


----------



## nickka

Simoniz products on offer at wilkinsons - quickshine detailer is fantastic for £2.50


----------



## Forsh

nickka said:


> Simoniz products on offer at wilkinsons - quickshine detailer is fantastic for £2.50


Surprise surprise! Tesco have their Simoniz half price offer on too

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/search?query=simoniz&icid=tescohp_sws-1_simoniz

Think I'll pick up an air con refresh for £2


----------



## Fatboy40

Andy1972 said:


> So, I wonder how much of that goes on with detailing products and those mass produced 'high end' liquids we buy in fancy bottles is the same as uncle bob over the road is putting on his 15yr old Nissan micra hes had from new after stocking up at the pound shop.


I seem to remember that Chemical Guys manufactured many Poorboys products (and Chemical Guys also provide white labelled / unbranded products themselves, it's on their website).


----------



## virgiltracey

Went into Wilcos in Lichfield whilst visiting the in-laws at the weekend, I thought it would be rude not to take them up on their Simoniz offers!

I left with two Air con refresh cans (Mrs car really needs it), two big grey microfibre towels (imho the best vaue towel ever), two packs of microfibre applicator pads and a Simoniz QD, I think i paid about £10 total,

after this we had to walk through a B&M to get to the car park behind it, inside i spotted a microfiber noodle duster thing for £3, its thin enough to go through the spokes on my alloys and the cloth section is long enough to reach all the way into the barrell without the handle touching the rim, it looks a bit like this -









If it falls apart after a few washes then i'll know but the microfibre cover is removable and washable so we'll see


----------



## pxr5

ASDA Bucket - bought yesterday. Sturdy, 14 litres for 95p:


----------



## Forsh

Meguires stuff 30% off at Halfords

eg Buckets £6.30
Ultimate Compound £8.70
Gold Class £7 (£12.20 bigger bottle)
Endurance £8.70
MT320 £192.50


----------



## gishy

virgiltracey said:


> Went into Wilcos in Lichfield whilst visiting the in-laws at the weekend, I thought it would be rude not to take them up on their Simoniz offers!
> 
> I left with two Air con refresh cans (Mrs car really needs it), two big grey microfibre towels (imho the best vaue towel ever), two packs of microfibre applicator pads and a Simoniz QD, I think i paid about £10 total,
> 
> after this we had to walk through a B&M to get to the car park behind it, inside i spotted a microfiber noodle duster thing for £3, its thin enough to go through the spokes on my alloys and the cloth section is long enough to reach all the way into the barrell without the handle touching the rim, it looks a bit like this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it falls apart after a few washes then i'll know but the microfibre cover is removable and washable so we'll see


just be careful with these I bought a very similar one off ebay the inside part is made of some sort of alloy/aluminium with sharp corners at the end,get a bit energetic with and you could scratch the lacquer


----------



## gishy

*wash mitt*

don,t know if these have already been discussed but I just got 2 of these off amazon £1.39 each.saw them recommended on one of forensic detailing channel videos .not sure how long they will last but the do seem quite good.


----------



## Steveom2

I’ve bought loads of these they are brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Peter77

Also been using these for ages. Great wheel mitt and for lower parts around side skirts etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

gishy said:


> don,t know if these have already been discussed but I just got 2 of these off amazon £1.39 each.saw them recommended on one of forensic detailing channel videos .not sure how long they will last but the do seem quite good.


would you have a link for these? Looking for some wheel mitts


----------



## gishy

hi saul, these are the ones I got although they have gone to a massive £1.63 now lol. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01MT0OAP0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Forsh

Cheap DIY Twin LED Site Light Kit - Screwfix Clearance

https://www.screwfix.com/p/diall-kv02620-double-site-light-tripod/3577k

https://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-slimline-led-floodlight-10w-black-cool-white/9414v

https://www.screwfix.com/p/nexans-round-flex-2183y-3-core-0-75mm-10m-white/1387t

https://www.screwfix.com/p/debox-in-line-connector-box/8692h

https://www.screwfix.com/p/13a-tough-plug-black/68744

£27


----------



## Taxboy

Forsh said:


> Cheap DIY Twin LED Site Light Kit - Screwfix Clearance
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/diall-kv02620-double-site-light-tripod/3577k
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-slimline-led-floodlight-10w-black-cool-white/9414v
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/nexans-round-flex-2183y-3-core-0-75mm-10m-white/1387t
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/debox-in-line-connector-box/8692h
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/13a-tough-plug-black/68744
> 
> £27


Are the 10W bulbs bright enough or could I just go for the 20W

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

TBH I use mine for building work 



https://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-slimline-led-floodlight-20w-black-cool-white/4202v


----------



## Carlos Fandango

I see Carparts4less have Turtlewax Carnauba Car Wax on offer for only £3.04 inc shipping. Also Turtlewax Wax it Wet for only £3.26 again incl shipping. As mentioned above by gishy, Wilkos still have some great offers on Simoniz products.

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...MIwLGJ5eKP3QIV18myCh1_Nwh4EAkYECABEgJgRPD_BwE

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...MIwLGJ5eKP3QIV18myCh1_Nwh4EAkYCyABEgLhPfD_BwE

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/search/?text=simoniz


----------



## Forsh

Lidl 30w Twin LED flood light...

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offers.htm?articleId=15731


----------



## dchapman88

Forsh said:


> Lidl 30w Twin LED flood light...
> 
> https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offers.htm?articleId=15731


Nice find....


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Not a named brand granted, but this looks a steal. Less than 50 quid incl delivery for a DA polisher.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KATSU-60...456763&hash=item4405cbdf16:g:Wj4AAOSw8SpbF89M


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Halfords have Auto Finesse original car care and complete car care kits at massively reduced rates. eg Complete care care reduced to £25 from £52. The complete Kit includes Lather, Clay Bar, Tripple, Glide, Radiance as well as applicators and microfibres. 
Meguiars products are also still on special offer - 30% off.


----------



## Fairtony

I saw a while ago about people using a wash liquid from boots for washing MF. I can’t find which product it was, or maybe alternatives?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Regarding washing microfibres, I think it may have been this detergent liquid that was mentioned in a post. Personally I use whatever detergent is to hand as provided it doesn't have a fabric conditioner/softener it should be ok.

https://www.boots.com/boots-sensiti...liates-_-Sub Networks-_-Skimlinks-_-affiliate


----------



## Peter77

Yep that's the stuff i use. Actually got today's cloths washing away now. I used to use the nanolex microfibre wash, which is good. But I noticed no difference to using this. And it's way cheaper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

Brilliant. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyUK

Carlos Fandango said:


> Not a named brand granted, but this looks a steal. Less than 50 quid incl delivery for a DA polisher.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KATSU-60...456763&hash=item4405cbdf16:g:Wj4AAOSw8SpbF89M


It's identical to the Argos and Halfords one.


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Good saving on the Halford's price then but only a tenner on the Argos one. However on Amazon I've just seen a 800w DA Polisher for again only 49.95. Does not have particuarly brilliant reviews though


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Just saw ebay have a prepcar code for 15% off certain retailers inc ecp so some not bad prices
https://www.ebay.co.uk/rpp/prepcar


----------



## MrPassat

Carplan No.1 Supergloss £2-50 at Sainsbury's.
Don't go to the one near Camberley, I've just grabbed the last one


----------



## GleemSpray

I just got a 2litre tub of Halfords -10 Berry screenwash concentrate for free, thanks to the 02 Priority Moments offer (actually got 2x 2L thanks to the wife being with me and using her phone app too Xxxx )

https://priority.o2.co.uk/offers/5b87d4885f1503003ec86d68

Offer runs through to tomorrow night.


----------



## gishy

just bought a litre car plan demon snowfoam 1.99 at b&m Newport south wales


----------



## dannnylee

https://immaculatereflectioncarcare.com

WAXOFF 25% off waxes

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

dannnylee said:


> https://immaculatereflectioncarcare.com
> 
> WAXOFF 25% off waxes
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


I love their packaging.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigalx

*Power Maxed TFS Carparts4less £12.89*

Just got 5litres of power maxed concentrate for £12.89 delivered - haven't used it before but seeing all the hype on here will give it a go and see just as the winter months start to take hold.


----------



## dexter101

Andy1972 said:


> slightly OT but still relevant and wonder how much of this goes on in our 'world' of mythical products.
> 
> My Gran was up for a visit at the weekend and was telling about when she worked at Rowntrees. (now owned by Nestle).
> 
> She used to pack quality street chocolates. Every few days a bell go off and the belts would stop. This was because the packaging was being changed. Not due to running out but so they could switch to another brand. Usually a budget brand for a large supermarket chain, or possibly an upmarket chain. It made no difference. Another bell would go off and the belts would start again. My grans job didn't change, but at the end of the run, the same product was put into different branded packaging and sold at everything from cheap own label to high end 'posh chocolates'.
> 
> I also know that Aldi pressure washers are made by Karcher, just with Aldi brand name added in place of karcher
> 
> Another mate told me that when he used to pack Weetabix, that was pretty much as my grans job at Rowntrees. Same product, but different packaging and different pricing structure based on who was selling it. Another mates did the same at a toothpaste factory (I seem to have a lot of mates that pack things lol!)
> 
> So, I wonder how much of that goes on with detailing products and those mass produced 'high end' liquids we buy in fancy bottles is the same as uncle bob over the road is putting on his 15yr old Nissan micra hes had from new after stocking up at the pound shop.


I know its a bit old but thought would just add my knowledge on this!

I used to work as a food buyer and one of my roles was to help own label development. Now that meant finding a supplier who was capable of meeting demand and producing a product of the quality desired. Manufacturing places aren't that common so you end up with a lot of companies selling products made in the same factory. that doesn't always mean though that they are exactly the same product.

Gummy sweets are a great example as there are only actually a couple of factories in Europe who produce these. its not cost effective if you can't make **** loads of them! However each company may have its own requirements on what the gummy sweets should be.

Some products obviously have less adaptability than others (biscuits for example are quite a simple recipe) but you might have the same looking biscuit made with butter or marge for example.

With detailing products I would imagine that a lot of larger companies (ie not your limited runs of wax) use some of the same factories. That doesn't mean that they are the same product in a different bottle (although it might be!)


----------



## AnthonyUK

dexter101 said:


> With detailing products I would imagine that a lot of larger companies (ie not your limited runs of wax) use some of the same factories. That doesn't mean that they are the same product in a different bottle (although it might be!)


Wasn't there a YT video recently that described how pretty much all similar products are made from a base 'mix' with each company adding their own touches?

Dallas paint correction channel maybe?


----------



## Brian1612

AnthonyUK said:


> Wasn't there a YT video recently that described how pretty much all similar products are made from a base 'mix' with each company adding their own touches?
> 
> Dallas paint correction channel maybe?


He talks absolute garbage about 99% of the time though. He thinks his own MF towels range is unique and will tell you they are BUT it's straight from Asia and can be picked up from several other detailing companies. He is a mug that does a great job pretending he knows what he is talking about.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

Get off the fence Brian and say what you really mean!


----------



## Brian1612

Forsh said:


> Get off the fence Brian and say what you really mean!


I admit he does bring out a deep hatred in me 

It's a shame as hidden between all the 'critical thinking' nonsense there are some genuinely good, knowledgeable videos. He justs needs to cut out the bs, stop pretending he knows all about the chemistry behind every product and concentrate on what he is good at which is detailing.

I called it months ago that he would open up his own product range. Shock horror 2 weeks ago he has by some miracle ditched his 2 buckets, got himself a masters in chemistry and is now creating his own chemical products that 'can't be rushed' and aren't just 'rebottled like the rest of the market'.

Apparently his MF towel range is all researched, tested and hand selected by only himself also... what by pointing at a chinese catalogue page and saying 'that one'. The worrying thing for me is so many youtube members actually believe the rubbish he is coming out with 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## iannidan

AnthonyUK said:


> Wasn't there a YT video recently that described how pretty much all similar products are made from a base 'mix' with each company adding their own touches?
> 
> Dallas paint correction channel maybe?


PVD magazine visited Car Chem and did an interview, They make products for many companies who add there own touches like colour smell etc, but they are basically the same base product.


----------



## Dave28uk

Not bad price









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Dave28uk said:


> Not bad price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Where was it ?


----------



## Peter77

Looks like an Aldi or Lidl price ticket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave28uk

Andyblue said:


> Where was it ?


Sorry, my local Lidl

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/pro...MailBigOffer&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=38

Hope the link works ok, seems an absolute bargain!


----------



## AnthonyUK

dchapman88 said:


> https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/pro...MailBigOffer&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=38
> 
> Hope the link works ok, seems an absolute bargain!


I bought mine from the outlet and it has been fine. Used it for a few years and it was as new so absolutely no issue with ordering again.


----------



## Kenan

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain

The Nilfisk C 120 bar Pressure Washer with Patio Cleaner and Drain Cleaner is on Daily Deal at Amazon for £80 today. That's a great price. I ordered (don't even want the drain cleaner part!)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01N1RKP37/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Fairtony

Picked up some APC yesterday from CostCo for £4.70 for 5 L

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto

Consider buying a second hand pressure washer.

I have had my Karcher 411a for over 20 years without a single problem. In the first five years it was used every working day for 2-3 hours, now it comes out twice a week for a couple of hours.

Spec is 110 bar and 380 litres per hour, it has the detergent bottle as part of the original kit and an adjustable lance.

These often go for under £13 on ebay/gumtree, I have heard it said that the early Karchers were better made than the later models.


----------



## fabionvieira

just noticed that Carparts4less are doing a early black friday deals, 20% off using code black20

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/

and Eurocarparts are doing also some deals using code Early
just took 30% off some meguiars tyre shine and wheel brush etc

https://www.eurocarparts.com/

just in case it's of any use to anyone.


----------



## saul

These are on offer on Amazon today 5l pressure sprayers, total bargain in my books


----------



## Forsh

Edit: just noticed that's a twin pack!


----------



## saul

Forsh said:


> Edit: just noticed that's a twin pack!


they work out well @ £7.50 each. Better than the Screwfix one's in my opinion.


----------



## Forsh

Screwfix Sale

30w LED worklight £15 with a free tripod

https://www.screwfix.com/p/diall-led-rechargeable-site-light-30w-18-5v/8719v


----------



## ScottSquare1

Not sure if these are classed as a bargain but they are extremely strong storage boxes for the price. Can be bought as just the box at £11 or £14.25 with a locking lid from B&Q. They are a great size for storing your cloths/accessories (68L)



Just to give you an idea of size :thumb:


----------



## Forsh

Costco have the 55 litre Curver hinge lidded boxes on offer at £5.38 from the 21st Jan - 3rd Feb


----------



## ScottSquare1

Damn thats a good offer! I need to get a Costco card then! :lol:


----------



## Del-GTi

Ordered this from Amazon earlier in the week and it's just arrived. All 325ml bottles but it'll still last me a while. Didn't realise it was Vauxhall branded, don't recall the ad saying anything about it. Best bit - only £9.95 delivered!! Buying separately I reckon would be close to £25.


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Carplan Supergloss N01 £5.99 incl delivery from CarParts4Less

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...MI_vHrl_6T4AIVlYKyCh3B8QFLEAQYASABEgL01vD_BwE

Or if times are really hard - Turtlewax Wax it Wet for only £3.26 incl delivery

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...MIqsT7y4CU4AIVz-WaCh2BYg4SEAkYASABEgLi__D_BwE


----------



## Del-GTi

Picked this up from local B&Q. £5 or £4.60 with my discount. 5 litres too.


----------



## Fairtony

Del-GTi said:


> Picked this up from local B&Q. £5 or £4.60 with my discount. 5 litres too.


whats the dilution like? I had some cheaper carplan shampoo that wanted 100ml in a 10L bucket :doublesho


----------



## Gafferinc

Also got some of that for a fiver last month. Doesnt seem to have lots of suds, but works ok for me. Especially for a fiver!


----------



## Del-GTi

This stuff says 50ml or 3 capfuls per 10l. Tried it this morning - as Gafferinc says, it’s not particularly sudsy but you can see it leaving a glossy film on the surface as you wash. 

I’ll just add a bit more if I want more bubbles, never usually stick to the recommended levels anyway as it’s normally so they can say ‘up to 100 washes!’ or something.


----------



## afropelican

CarPlan Trade Super Trim Cleaner 5L. Good value interior dressing that doesn't leave greasy residue or have an unpleasant smell like some of the other similar value offerings. Circa. £13.


----------



## Andyblue

afropelican said:


> CarPlan Trade Super Trim Cleaner 5L. Good value interior dressing that doesn't leave greasy residue or have an unpleasant smell like some of the other similar value offerings. Circa. £13.


Often wondered what it was like - good to hear it's okay...

Any photos of the results ?


----------



## afropelican

Andyblue said:


> Often wondered what it was like - good to hear it's okay...
> 
> Any photos of the results ?


I don't have any interior pictures right now - but I found an exterior comparison shot from a while ago where I intenionally applied a bit more than I would use in the interior to address some fading plastic.

One thing to be cautious about - I went to check prices again as I bought mines a while ago and noticed that a recent review on halfords complained about the formulation being changed - I can't comment on this either way as I am still working my way through the 5litres!


----------



## Andyblue

Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## GP Punto

Del-GTi said:


> This stuff says 50ml or 3 capfuls per 10l. Tried it this morning - as Gafferinc says, it's not particularly sudsy but you can see it leaving a glossy film on the surface as you wash.
> 
> I'll just add a bit more if I want more bubbles, never usually stick to the recommended levels anyway as it's normally so they can say 'up to 100 washes!' or something.


For more suds try mixing the 3 cap fulls in a cup of water, stir it up, then put the cup in the bucket directly in the flow of water.

Then get a balloon egg whisk and beat the dickens out of the water.


----------



## bazman

I picked these up from Aldi yesterday. Not had a chance to try them yet, but for £2.99 per pack I thought it was worth a try. Some electrical tape round the metal part should stop any damage happening.


----------



## GP Punto

bazman said:


> I picked these up from Aldi yesterday. Not had a chance to try them yet, but for £2.99 per pack I thought it was worth a try. Some electrical tape round the metal part should stop any damage happening.


If you get these beware of whoever does the cooking, I found one of these brushes working as a pastry brush.


----------



## minotaur uk

saw these at costco, good price for two large towels, they are about 8.50 in store. Might be tempted.....

https://www.costco.co.uk/Tyres-Auto...er-Waffle-Weave-Drying-Towels-2-Pack/p/184144


----------



## bazman

GP Punto said:


> If you get these beware of whoever does the cooking, I found one of these brushes working as a pastry brush.


They will be hidden away, so hopefully I won't find one missing at a later date. :lol:


----------



## Carlos Fandango

*Cheap Synthetic Engine Oil*

Popped into Asda today and they are selling 5 litres of fully synthetic 5W40 engine oil for only £14.

https://groceries.asda.com/product/oils-lubricants/auto-drive-fully-synth-5w40-oil/1000012506043


----------



## pharmed

Del-GTi said:


> Ordered this from Amazon earlier in the week and it's just arrived. All 325ml bottles but it'll still last me a while. Didn't realise it was Vauxhall branded, don't recall the ad saying anything about it. Best bit - only £9.95 delivered!! Buying separately I reckon would be close to £25.


Got a link???


----------



## Del-GTi

Genuine Autoglym Summer Car Care Pack - VA1109282 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B073QP2S5W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_4LBCCbB79PMMZ

Currently unavailable. But worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## minotaur uk

Costco in Leeds have a Simoniz 4x Noodle wash mitt for 5.99, thats 1.50 each.....bargain!


----------



## tosh

minotaur uk said:


> Costco in Leeds have a Simoniz 4x Noodle wash mitt for 5.99, thats 1.50 each.....bargain!


Decent quality too; I've got a pack and they are very soft and dense. Got mine from Cov so must be UK wide.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigchunk

pharmed said:


> Got a link???


I found this set on Ebay, 9.95 and free postage, Ebay item number # 223000951092


----------



## nickka

I see that Amazon basics now have a range of car care products - made in uk....I wonder who ??:thumb:

Here's link to the polish
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Amazon-Bas...51&hvtargid=pla-580980988707&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## djberney

nickka said:


> I see that Amazon basics now have a range of car care products - made in uk....I wonder who ??:thumb:
> 
> Someone we should know?


----------



## GleemSpray

nickka said:


> I see that Amazon basics now have a range of car care products - made in uk....I wonder who ??:thumb:
> 
> Here's link to the polish


I wonder who .... will be the first to relabel it and sell it as "BeadMaster Pro Nano Polish" ?? :lol::lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

minotaur uk said:


> Costco in Leeds have a Simoniz 4x Noodle wash mitt for 5.99, thats 1.50 each.....bargain!





tosh said:


> Decent quality too; I've got a pack and they are very soft and dense. Got mine from Cov so must be UK wide.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Got some today in Costco Manchester and they seem very soft and plush. Nice bright yellow colour too, so dirt will be easy to spot on them.


----------



## Cookeh

Not sure if these quite belongs in here, but its definitely budget and definitely related to detailing so hey ho. Recently realised I needed a better way of organising the various spray bottles I had - having to route through shelves and move 3-4 bottles every time to get the one I wanted was a bit grating. The following is just one of the two shelves I had, numbers got culled during this process too...

Shelves before by alistair.hurrell, on Flickr

The solution appeared to me in IKEA, for the grand sum of £1.50; a "Sunnersta" organising rail. I'm sure you can all see where I'm going with this - grab 2, stick them on the wall, hang the bottles from them.

Here's the space we have to work with, and apologies for the state of the roof; needs serious work but I haven't gotten round to it yet - house was a bit of a fixer-upper. Unfortunately its also a bike shed, car part shed, paint store etc etc so its a mess!

Walls before by alistair.hurrell, on Flickr

Leaving me with this, and shelves that were much cleaner, easier to get at, and had space for some new waxes!








[/url]Racks after by alistair.hurrell, on Flickr
Shelf after by alistair.hurrell, on Flickr

It's also worth noting that IKEA sells a range of small and large hooks for next to no money which might help with bigger bottles or containers. You can also get the rail for £6 in stainless if the white is too ghetto! :lol:


----------



## JP83

I had a similar idea a while back. Had some leftover tubing, so made some wooden brackets and made a bottle hanger.


----------



## Boothy

I've been using Lidls own brand APC, diluted as strip wash for ages never had any issues whatsoever and it costs peanuts! 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MunzyKP

Thoughts on using these as applicators? There's no mention of the ppi but maybe the sponge could be a tad wet then use to reduce friction and potential scratching.. Any advice / thoughts would be appreciated. 
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-...MI2Zy51KGd4QIVKrftCh0FqQM-EAQYASABEgIlXPD_BwE


----------



## vauxhallcarclub

*Dead Eye Detailing*

I was up in Liverpool recently to visit my Dad, and dropped by Dead Eye Detailing, I was really surprised how good value for money they were as well as the professional job they did. I also got some new car mats from https://www.nextdaycarmats.com/ which have been great so far, easy to clean and very thick and durable!


----------



## walfice

50% off revive products at perfectly cleaned with code revive50 until midnight 31/3


----------



## Carlos Fandango

With the sale15 code Ihave just bought some Sonax BSD from CarParts4less for only £6.53 delivered. Sale ends tonight though.


----------



## Fairtony

Does anyone have any cheap suggestions for brushes for my wheel faces?


----------



## Kenan

Fairtony said:


> Does anyone have any cheap suggestions for brushes for my wheel faces?


I was looking for one and tried a couple but ended up with a £1 mitt from home bargains. Works really well, but my wheels have larger flat spokes so might not work for you.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Fairtony said:


> Does anyone have any cheap suggestions for brushes for my wheel faces?


Not a brush, but Halfords do a good mitt that works well for wheels

https://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs...egoryId=165609&productId=776681&storeId=10001


----------



## Andyblue

Fairtony said:


> Does anyone have any cheap suggestions for brushes for my wheel faces?


Wilkinson's used to do a large wheel brush (can't find it at the moment for a link) - mine has soft bristles, so good for wheels with large face spokes.


----------



## virgiltracey

Picked up a couple of the Simoniz microfiber wheel brushes at Tesco last night, they were marked half price so £3 each. the microfiber can be removed for washing too


----------



## Andyblue

virgiltracey said:


> Picked up a couple of the Simoniz microfiber wheel brushes at Tesco last night, they were marked half price so £3 each. the microfiber can be removed for washing too


Seen those - but wasn't sure what they were like, be interested in your thoughts...


----------



## virgiltracey

Andyblue said:


> Seen those - but wasn't sure what they were like, be interested in your thoughts...


Big spoked wheels they are fine, used one before, only lasted a year though.

But for £6 to get another two years worth (on my big spoked wheels) i'm happy


----------



## Jue

virgiltracey said:


> Picked up a couple of the Simoniz microfiber wheel brushes at Tesco last night, they were marked half price so £3 each. the microfiber can be removed for washing too


Seen these last night & got one to try :thumb:


----------



## Forsh

Wheel arch brush £6 at Screwfix...

https://www.screwfix.com/p/large-vehicle-wash-brush/997fy


----------



## \Rian

That looks massive, no way I would get that in my arch with wheels on and the Bristles are soft split end I prefer something like the tuf shine brush when my wheels are of, the bristles are nice and hard and help scrub the plastic, for wheels on a cheap £1 bottle brush works if you have a low vehicle 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coupe25

virgiltracey said:


> Picked up a couple of the Simoniz microfiber wheel brushes at Tesco last night, they were marked half price so £3 each. the microfiber can be removed for washing too


Bought one of them. The MF/sponge section tried to come off the spindle several times while cleaning some tighter wheels. That said it did an OK job and came out like new after washing.
Will never beat a wheel whoolie though.

Barely classes as detailing but bought this today:

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/simoniz-150ml-air-con-refresh-spray/p/0450091

£3 on offer from Asda. Have yet to try it but will update on how good or bad it performs, my air con does smell like damp socks sometimes


----------



## Forsh

Coupe25 said:


> https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/simoniz-150ml-air-con-refresh-spray/p/0450091
> 
> £3 on offer from Asda.


Half price @ Tesco = £2

All Simoniz currently half price @ Tesco


----------



## ///M Sport

Rian said:


> That looks massive, no way I would get that in my arch with wheels on and the Bristles are soft split end I prefer something like the tuf shine brush when my wheels are of, the bristles are nice and hard and help scrub the plastic, for wheels on a cheap £1 bottle brush works if you have a low vehicle
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Are the bristles hard enough on a bottle brush? My arches need some attention but I'm not sure what brush to use on them. The rear arches have a carpet type of lining and the front brushes are plastic. It's a tight squeeze to get anything in there between tyre and arch as it's lowered. Something with a long handle and a low stiff pile would be perfect but haven't seen anything yet.

If the bristles were a bit tougher on the screwfix one I would buy that and shorten the pile.


----------



## BarryAllen

Bargain

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/simoniz-500ml-quick-shine-detailer/p/0344887


----------



## Andyblue

BarryAllen said:


> Bargain
> 
> https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/simoniz-500ml-quick-shine-detailer/p/0344887


Not used it - is it any good ?


----------



## BarryAllen

Andyblue said:


> Not used it - is it any good ?


Honestly ? Yes IMHO. I haven't used many and it's not top end QD like Smooth Velvet.... but on the daily shed I drive it shines lovely, pops the flake and beads when it rains. Lasts a couple of weeks when I use it a drying aid.

For £2.50 I urge you to give it a go and look past the Brand. You will be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Andyblue

BarryAllen said:


> Honestly ? Yes IMHO. I haven't used many and it's not top end QD like Smooth Velvet.... but on the daily shed I drive it shines lovely, pops the flake and beads when it rains. Lasts a couple of weeks when I use it a drying aid.
> 
> For £2.50 I urge you to give it a go and look past the Brand. You will be pleasantly surprised


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## MickCTR

I put this on another thread recently but the trigger bottles that dettol anti bac spray comes in are really good if you save them instead of binning them and use them for decanting your bulk products into. Another shout for wilkos too they do some damn good brushes for a range of jobs.


----------



## MickCTR

Fairtony said:


> Does anyone have any cheap suggestions for brushes for my wheel faces?


https://www.wilko.com/wilko-short-handle-car-wash-brush/p/0258092

This is spot on for wheel faces mate. Soft split fibre brush of decent size


----------



## Cookeh

MickCTR said:


> I put this on another thread recently but the trigger bottles that dettol anti bac spray comes in are really good if you save them instead of binning them and use them for decanting your bulk products into. Another shout for wilkos too they do some damn good brushes for a range of jobs.


Yes, absolutely. Have recycled several of these now. Nozzles are great and you know for sure that the bottles and trigger heads are most definitely chemical resistant!


----------



## Andyblue

MickCTR said:


> https://www.wilko.com/wilko-short-handle-car-wash-brush/p/0258092
> 
> This is spot on for wheel faces mate. Soft split fibre brush of decent size


I've one and is perfect size for wife's tyres - allows me to clean them very easily...


----------



## Kenan

MickCTR said:


> I put this on another thread recently but the trigger bottles that dettol anti bac spray comes in are really good if you save them instead of binning them and use them for decanting your bulk products into. Another shout for wilkos too they do some damn good brushes for a range of jobs.


The newer version doesn't have a screw neck, just used one for TARDIS for a friend. Warned him TARDIS will eat the head so to wash it through.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate

BarryAllen said:


> Honestly ? Yes IMHO. I haven't used many and it's not top end QD like Smooth Velvet.... but on the daily shed I drive it shines lovely, pops the flake and beads when it rains. Lasts a couple of weeks when I use it a drying aid.
> 
> For £2.50 I urge you to give it a go and look past the Brand. You will be pleasantly surprised


My oldest (Who knows nothing about and cares little for 'detailing' ) uses this on his 3 series BM.

And to be fair; after i've spend 4 times longer than he has cleaning / polishing / QD'ing etc - and he uses this as his one and only sacrificial layer; it looks damn good wearing it !


----------



## HEADPHONES

Cookeh said:


> Yes, absolutely. Have recycled several of these now. Nozzles are great and you know for sure that the bottles and trigger heads are most definitely chemical resistant!


+1 on these.
I have several for APC use in toilet/bathroom/Kitchen.
Then more for detailing eg IPA, etc


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Spotted microfibre scrubs in Poundstretcher yesterday. Basically pretty much identical to a microfibre applicators except they are oval instead of round. Only £1.49 for three.


----------



## andy__d

Addis Microfiber Noodle mop Around £5ish (or less if you use fleabay)
telescopic handle with a noodle "mop" flat noodle pad that comes off for easy washing,
large flat noodle pad makes washing the roof / other hard to reach surfaces easy,


----------



## topgun23

Picked up these from Asda for a total of £2.80 for all 3

Could be usefull for wheels or carpets


----------



## RandomlySet

Check this video if you're on a budget and need some ideas.


----------



## \Rian

topgun23 said:


> Picked up these from Asda for a total of £2.80 for all 3
> 
> Could be usefull for wheels or carpets


I use mine in car mats when washing them, it is hard so be carefull, the dish brush you've got looks like it would be great for tyres, I've not seen one in my local asda, just be carefull of the handle
















Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgun23

Rian said:


>


Thats bad, I will keep an eye on it thanks


----------



## Carlos Fandango

*Wilko Offers*

Wilkos have Car Plan No 1 Super Gloss at only £6.00 and Triplewax Fast Wax for only £3.50.


----------



## Andyblue

Carlos Fandango said:


> Triplewax Fast Wax for only £3.50.


Ive got some and use it on door shuts etc, very easy to use and gives a lovely slick finish. Can also use it on plastics, which is a big bonus for the door shuts that have the sill guards.


----------



## BarryAllen

Carlos Fandango said:


> Wilkos have Car Plan No 1 Super Gloss at only £6.00 and Triplewax Fast Wax for only £3.50.


Fastwax is my go to if I eff up sealant / drying aid and get streaks.

Also brings up the patio furniture well and gives it some protection.


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Good to hear others like Triplewax Fast Wax. Really exceptional value for money. Also Triplewax Car Polish is great buy as a cheaper but effective alternative to SRP. Loads cheaper at only a fiver for a litre at Sainsbury's. I think Morrison's have it at the same price as well.


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Sorry just checked online and Triplewax car polish is now £5.50 for 500ml at Morrison's. Sainsbury's though still have it as a fiver for a litre.


----------



## percymon

Turtlewax Hybrid Sealant - £5 delivered from carparts4less with 'payday17' code

see thread.. https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=414366


----------



## Titanium Htail

Woolite @3:1 for leather cleaning.

Barkeeper Friend on a damp MF for windows.

John Tht.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Glue a mini wool paint roller onto an old toothbrush...great for those tight wheel cleaning.

John Tht.


----------



## Lewis_RX8

Home Bargains is the best way and Tesco both have great ranges for brushes for wheel arches exhausts and that type of stuff, Also Spray bottles are really cheap at those places, Cheap car soap works well just to stick in foam cannon and get rid of a light layer of dust. This is what i do when my car has been in the garage for a week so no hard muck just some dust.

sitck with cheaper items when you are getting started and slowly build up , Try and experiment with cheaper stuff on older cars or cars that arent your pirde and joy that you dont want to mess up.

This is all just what i have been learning as i have been getting started


----------



## bigfella

Really useful post thank you.


----------



## Kenan

Only just worked out my spent washing up bottle lids fit some detailing bottles 
















Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Kenan said:


> Only just worked out my spent washing up bottle lids fit some detailing bottles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I do this check on a regular basis - even look at shampoo bottle flip lids etc, can be good for polish bottles etc :thumb:

Got a few spares ready


----------



## dchapman88

Kenan said:


> Only just worked out my spent washing up bottle lids fit some detailing bottles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Never thought of this!!
Amazing shout 
From now on all decent looking lids will be cleaned and tried on awkward detailing bottles

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Fairy liquid caps for the win. I keep all of mine just in case.


----------



## Chi

Hello guys, just had bought the amazon basics kit a while back but noticed today in the box that came from amazon that it had a label like this.








Could this be the brand behind it?


----------



## percymon

Chi said:


> Hello guys, just had bought the amazon basics kit a while back but noticed today in the box that came from amazon that it had a label like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be the brand behind it?


More than likely as James Briggs are a liquid and aerosol manufacturing site, with thousands of formulations - they are probably just beign used as a toll manufacturer by amazon (and many others no doubt) but as to what is being produced and whether its actually the same formulation as a known brand (like TurtleWax, Simoniz, etc etc) we'll never know


----------



## Forsh

Costco / Kirkland microfiber towels £13.18 for 36 - Instore
Between 8-21 July £1.60 off



£15.99 online price...

https://www.costco.co.uk/c/Kirkland...rce=Promo&utm_content=HB2&utm_term=Microfibre


----------



## GP Punto

My Lidl is selling a Top Gear car Care kit for 1.99 reduced from 6.99. You get 1 litre wax wash and ****pit shine plus 2 microfibre cloths.


----------



## Coupe25

Cant find the link but Ebay has a wheel arch brush, yellow, which is incredible for only £6 ish. Its my go to for cleaning wheels now, and dirt comes off it with one dunk in a bucket


----------



## Forsh

Brushes up the Middle of Lidl next week - £2.49 or 2 for £4

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/MiddleofLidl.htm?articleId=23650


----------



## Fatboy40

Forsh said:


> Brushes up the Middle of Lidl next week - £2.49 or 2 for £4
> 
> https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/MiddleofLidl.htm?articleId=23650


As a "heads up" the long handled brush in the picture looks like it has the ends of the fibers/bristles split, however they're not and are just coloured white, also it's fibers/bristles are very stiff.


----------



## Forsh

PAYDAY20
20% eBay stores - ECP, CP4L, ACE Parts etc...

Till 1st Aug

https://pages.ebay.co.uk/coupons/2019/j7360/index.html?_trkparms=&clkid=4890931174673824639

http://www.ebaystores.co.uk/CarParts4Less-Store?_nkw=DETAILING&


----------



## Andyblue

Ignore - looks like it was spam and has just been removed... :thumb:


----------



## Forsh

Small detailing bag up the Middle of Lidi £8

Choose from 3

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/MiddleofLidl.htm?articleId=24184


----------



## Forsh

Aldi tote bag...

https://www.aldi.co.uk/workzone-diy-tote-bag-dark-grey/p/098846297750100


----------



## Del-GTi

In my local Watt Brothers (Scotland only?) and spotted some cleaning goodies at 99p or 2 for £1.49. So, picked up this:









Worth a shot for 75p! Actually seemed pretty good, clung to the surface quite well:









And after 5 mins:









It isn't the thickest snowfoam but it did hang about. Not sure on it's cleaning abilities but usually it's a case of if it hangs on it should be loosening the dirt. Did seem to remove some of the grime, though the car wasn't filthy.

I found it online here: https://www.onlinepoundstore.co.uk/product/auto-extreme-snow-foam-800ml/

Word of warning, don't try their Bleeding Wheels, it's bleedin useless and can only be described as smelly, purple water! It had that ammonia type smell to it but did absolutely nothing, including not changing colour. Avoid!









I do however, have a nice new spray bottle!


----------



## deef1

I bought loads of their range for my lad some time ago on his first car, spent about £6 and had plenty of colourful bottles. It was just some stuff to play with and understand their uses....can confirm it was all complete [email protected] the bottles were useless....however I do still have some triggers!


----------



## bigchunk

Lol, i bought the bleeding wheels too, thought i was onto the buy of the century at two litres for 1.50! but as said its complete pants.


----------



## virgiltracey

I'm counting this as detailing related...

I went to Ikea last week as I had run out of space for my cleaning bottles and the space I did have was an old broom handle hung beneath a larger shelf, I found the Sunnersta rail system in the kitchen area and at £1.50 a rail I had change from a tenner after buying six of them.

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/sunnersta-rail-30303722/

The bottles are far neater and easier to find now, plus i have room to add more products too! (although i'm now thinking of buying the matching hook on shelf for the products without spray nozzles)


----------



## dannnylee

virgiltracey said:


> I'm counting this as detailing related...
> 
> I went to Ikea last week as I had run out of space for my cleaning bottles and the space I did have was an old broom handle hung beneath a larger shelf, I found the Sunnersta rail system in the kitchen area and at £1.50 a rail I had change from a tenner after buying six of them.
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/sunnersta-rail-30303722/
> 
> The bottles are far neater and easier to find now, plus i have room to add more products too! (although i'm now thinking of buying the matching hook on shelf for the products without spray nozzles)


Same as mine, however mine is a work in progress 









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewis_RX8

virgiltracey said:


> I'm counting this as detailing related...
> 
> I went to Ikea last week as I had run out of space for my cleaning bottles and the space I did have was an old broom handle hung beneath a larger shelf, I found the Sunnersta rail system in the kitchen area and at £1.50 a rail I had change from a tenner after buying six of them.
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/sunnersta-rail-30303722/
> 
> The bottles are far neater and easier to find now, plus i have room to add more products too! (although i'm now thinking of buying the matching hook on shelf for the products without spray nozzles)


I have this but a DIY version, I just used some old PVC i had lying around and it does make for great storage managed to get loads of shelf space cleared for pennies.

Definalty reccomend this to anyone


----------



## BarryAllen

Lewis_RX8 said:


> I have this but a DIY version, I just used some old PVC i had lying around and it does make for great storage managed to get loads of shelf space cleared for pennies.
> 
> Definalty reccomend this to anyone


No sorry you cannot have that as Detailing Related because it contains 'Demon' products. :lol:


----------



## thedonji

topgun23 said:


> Picked up these from Asda for a total of £2.80 for all 3
> 
> Could be usefull for wheels or carpets


Look like good she brushes

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey

BarryAllen said:


> No sorry you cannot have that as Detailing Related because it contains 'Demon' products. :lol:


The Demon stuff isn't bad if used in the correct situation, the clean and machine are both good APC's and absolutely fine to use when cleaning up crappy bits underneath the car. The other bits I use on my partners runabout sh*tbox, it gets washed once a week and it's covered in dents, scratches and lost paint, its really not worth using decent stuff on it, budget car... budget car products!


----------



## ColinG

The clean, dirt shifter are ok, I also think shine is pretty good having tried various much more expensive detailing sprays.


----------



## Lewis_RX8

BarryAllen said:


> No sorry you cannot have that as Detailing Related because it contains 'Demon' products. :lol:


How else are you going to


----------



## NorthantsPete

BarryAllen said:


> No sorry you cannot have that as Detailing Related because it contains 'Demon' products. :lol:


Have you used any?

I disagree, demon shine is what got me to ever reconsider Carplan products, its such a time saver when used as a drying aid and costs nothign, even less £6 for 5 litres of carplan trade valet!!


----------



## NorthantsPete

virgiltracey said:


> I'm counting this as detailing related...
> 
> I went to Ikea last week as I had run out of space for my cleaning bottles and the space I did have was an old broom handle hung beneath a larger shelf, I found the Sunnersta rail system in the kitchen area and at £1.50 a rail I had change from a tenner after buying six of them.
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/sunnersta-rail-30303722/
> 
> The bottles are far neater and easier to find now, plus i have room to add more products too! (although i'm now thinking of buying the matching hook on shelf for the products without spray nozzles)


Thats literally my garage except its a shelf


----------



## Bristle Hound

Got 5 bottles of this for £4.75 (95p each) from Home Bargains
Been using it on the caravan roof with great success

Going to dilute it down, probs 10:1 & use it as a multi purpose APC


----------



## Peter77

Bristle Hound said:


> Got 5 bottles of this for £4.75 (95p each) from Home Bargains
> 
> Been using it on the caravan roof with great success
> 
> Going to dilute it down, probs 10:1 & use it as a multi purpose APC


It works really well on tyres, soon as you spray it on, it starts pulling all the brown gunk out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryAllen

Peter77 said:


> It works really well on tyres, soon as you spray it on, it starts pulling all the brown gunk out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That fecker melts rubber. Turned the rubber sleeve on a PCV valve to mush.

Should carry a health warning. Good stuff but only on solid surfaces.


----------



## NorthantsPete

bigchunk said:


> Lol, i bought the bleeding wheels too, thought i was onto the buy of the century at two litres for 1.50! but as said its complete pants.


Hahaha im a mug for this too, I got some and it didnt do jack.

I reckon a lot of the bleeding red stuff is not iron at all, I may try it on a dinner plate and test colour changing

Atonish (the cheap brand from pound shops, was in the Range yesterday, selling a spray wax for £1.99

Apprently its not bad, havent tried it yet, too much other stuff to use up first!


----------



## NorthantsPete

Lewis_RX8 said:


> Home Bargains is the best way and Tesco both have great ranges for brushes for wheel arches exhausts and that type of stuff, Also Spray bottles are really cheap at those places, Cheap car soap works well just to stick in foam cannon and get rid of a light layer of dust. This is what i do when my car has been in the garage for a week so no hard muck just some dust.
> 
> sitck with cheaper items when you are getting started and slowly build up , Try and experiment with cheaper stuff on older cars or cars that arent your pirde and joy that you dont want to mess up.
> 
> This is all just what i have been learning as i have been getting started


Youll be surprised how some cheaper stuff is actually better than premium. Countless times ive used posh stuff only to not get results I wanted

It all comes down to what products you have a good user experience with, the results themselves count more on how you apply/work the product than the actualy base chemical

Carplan xpress wax for example is £1.20 a litre when most detailer sprays are cheap at £7 a litre.

The only expensive stuff I Have been impressd with is the Meguirs detailer range, it really does do the job, yes expensive initially but works out cheaper int he long run and time saved is incredible.


----------



## gishy

Peter77 said:


> It works really well on tyres, soon as you spray it on, it starts pulling all the brown gunk out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


brought my brake calipers up a treat,painted them about 12 months ago
and cleaned them today .got all the black engrained dust off after a 5min soak


----------



## Lewis_RX8

NorthantsPete said:


> Youll be surprised how some cheaper stuff is actually better than premium. Countless times ive used posh stuff only to not get results I wanted
> 
> It all comes down to what products you have a good user experience with, the results themselves count more on how you apply/work the product than the actualy base chemical
> 
> Carplan xpress wax for example is £1.20 a litre when most detailer sprays are cheap at £7 a litre.
> 
> The only expensive stuff I Have been impressd with is the Meguirs detailer range, it really does do the job, yes expensive initially but works out cheaper int he long run and time saved is incredible.


Yea after coming on detailing world I made myself set a small budget for my car cleaning If you start off with the cheaper stuff you aren't investing a lot for you to not that type of product or not like that tool and you don't blow your money for anything. Also makes you really appreciate how your car looks when you know it costed pennies.


----------



## Andyblue

NorthantsPete said:


> Carplan xpress wax for example is £1.20 a litre when most detailer sprays are cheap at £7 a litre.


Which wax is this ?

Do you have a link ?


----------



## BarryAllen

Andyblue said:


> Which wax is this ?
> 
> Do you have a link ?


Probably this, not quite a QD:

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/c...MIlLjLxfzj5AIVQtHeCh1j2wFJEAQYASABEgIo9fD_BwE

EDIT: Looking at the AMAZON reviews you can use it like a "spray polish". Interesting.


----------



## virgiltracey

BarryAllen said:


> Probably this, not quite a QD:
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/c...MIlLjLxfzj5AIVQtHeCh1j2wFJEAQYASABEgIo9fD_BwE
> 
> EDIT: Looking at the AMAZON reviews you can use it like a "spray polish". Interesting.


That nis essentially the trade version of Demon Shine, a great drying aid which will add some prtoection to the car, chuck some in a bucket or watering can and throw over car after final rinse. that price is a good bit cheaper than Halfords too!


----------



## Lewis_RX8

virgiltracey said:


> That nis essentially the trade version of Demon Shine, a great drying aid which will add some prtoection to the car, chuck some in a bucket or watering can and throw over car after final rinse. that price is a good bit cheaper than Halfords too!












Once you put discount it looks around a quid a litre delivered to your door.

Bargain!


----------



## Gafferinc

Just picked up a tornador from Lidl for 9.99 and comes with 3 year warranty!


----------



## dannnylee

Gafferinc said:


> Just picked up a tornador from Lidl for 9.99 and comes with 3 year warranty!


What is one? Sorry your photo isn't working

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Gafferinc

dannnylee said:


> What is one? Sorry your photo isn't working
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


Sorry about that. Hopefully this link will work!

http://offers.kd2.org/en/ie/lidl/peAQJ/


----------



## robtech

Del-GTi said:


> In my local Watt Brothers (Scotland only?) and spotted some cleaning goodies at 99p or 2 for £1.49. So, picked up this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth a shot for 75p! Actually seemed pretty good, clung to the surface quite well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after 5 mins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the thickest snowfoam but it did hang about. Not sure on it's cleaning abilities but usually it's a case of if it hangs on it should be loosening the dirt. Did seem to remove some of the grime, though the car wasn't filthy.
> 
> I found it online here: https://www.onlinepoundstore.co.uk/product/auto-extreme-snow-foam-800ml/
> 
> Word of warning, don't try their Bleeding Wheels, it's bleedin useless and can only be described as smelly, purple water! It had that ammonia type smell to it but did absolutely nothing, including not changing colour. Avoid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do however, have a nice new spray bottle!


yep i too have been using the cheap malky snow foam for a while and its great...and the bleeding wheels stuff truly is garbage but you can always use the bottle and spray for something else ...the spray wax they do isnt bad either and beeds up fine and lasts,,,ok to use and awaterless wash wax detail type spray too.


----------



## robtech

robtech said:


> yep i too have been using the cheap malky snow foam for a while and its great...and the bleeding wheels stuff truly is garbage but you can always use the bottle and spray for something else ...the spray wax they do isnt bad either and beeds up fine and lasts,,,ok to use and awaterless wash wax detail type spray too.


as watt bros has now closed down ..dont rush out to your local place as there all closed for good at the moment


----------



## JonnyW

Bought some microfibers and a large drying towel from Aliexpress, MJJC and Lucullan items - actually really soft and don't shed many fibres. Very impressed for the £10 or so for about 6 cloths posted from China. 

Anyone else found any bargains from there?


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Simoniz carnauba speed wax. Only £2.54 for 500ml when using Scream99 discount code on Carparts4less. Even paying their full price it is only £3.18. Used it at the weekend and it gives excellent gloss and water behaviour. Very pleasantly surprised as I didn't get on with Simoniz Carnauba Liquid Wax.


----------



## NorthantsPete

virgiltracey said:


> That nis essentially the trade version of Demon Shine, a great drying aid which will add some prtoection to the car, chuck some in a bucket or watering can and throw over car after final rinse. that price is a good bit cheaper than Halfords too!


I dillute mine in a sprayer and spray as i dry, works brilliantly for that. - like you say, adds a bit of protection, enough to get you to your next wash or top up something laready on the car, Sonax BSD in my case.

All this wet weather its just beading all day


----------



## bennyx_o

JonnyW said:


> Bought some microfibers and a large drying towel from Aliexpress, MJJC and Lucullan items - actually really soft and don't shed many fibres. Very impressed for the £10 or so for about 6 cloths posted from China.
> 
> Anyone else found any bargains from there?


Bought a few of the Lucullan cloths and, like yourself, was pleasantly surprised by them. Will likely order a few more in the next week or so.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JagLad

Got some bargain stuff recently:
Long handled soft bristle brush (great for under arches and wheels) £4 home bargains
Short handled soft bristle brush (great for scrubbing tyres) £3 home bargains
Stardrops glass cleaner £1 home bargains
Simoniz wash mits £2 Tesco (on offer)
Simoniz waffle weave towel £4 Tesco (on offer)
Simoniz wheel wand £3 Tesco (on offer)


----------



## gishy

*turtlewax dry and shine*

just ordered 2x 750ml bottles of turtlewax dry and shine from carparts4less for £9.52.used a discount code "scream100" search using this part number 552777351


----------



## NorthantsPete

JagLad said:


> Got some bargain stuff recently:
> Long handled soft bristle brush (great for under arches and wheels) £4 home bargains
> Short handled soft bristle brush (great for scrubbing tyres) £3 home bargains
> Stardrops glass cleaner £1 home bargains
> Simoniz wash mits £2 Tesco (on offer)
> Simoniz waffle weave towel £4 Tesco (on offer)
> Simoniz wheel wand £3 Tesco (on offer)


I did this and soon realised how ****e simoniz stuff is!


----------



## fabionvieira

*cheap £1 glass cleaner 2.5ltr*

Just spotted this on eurocarparts and i think it might be a glitch as the 750ml is £3+ and also is way more expensive if you try on the carparts4less website.
use weekend37 code to get it down to £1 for 2.5ltr.
not sure on how good the product is but if you're on a budget it's really a good price.


----------



## Dixy

For anyone in Blackpool or Fylde are, car spares shop on Red Bank Road Bispham is closing down. Loads of stuff 50% off.

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

JonnyW said:


> Bought some microfibers and a large drying towel from Aliexpress, MJJC and Lucullan items - actually really soft and don't shed many fibres. Very impressed for the £10 or so for about 6 cloths posted from China.
> 
> Anyone else found any bargains from there?


I've had a couple of these from AliExpress










https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32859814458.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1c054c4dzL1nRB

Cheaper than when I got mine too lol

Not an Incredimitt but good enough IMHO


----------



## andyxedos

fabionvieira said:


> Just spotted this on eurocarparts and i think it might be a glitch as the 750ml is £3+ and also is way more expensive if you try on the carparts4less website.
> 
> use weekend37 code to get it down to £1 for 2.5ltr.
> 
> not sure on how good the product is but if you're on a budget it's really a good price.


Ended up buying 20L for £3.79 the wife just shook her head when i staggered out of euro car parts with it! Dont think I'm ever going to need glass cleaner again!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gishy

Lewis_RX8 said:


> Yea after coming on detailing world I made myself set a small budget for my car cleaning If you start off with the cheaper stuff you aren't investing a lot for you to not that type of product or not like that tool and you don't blow your money for anything. Also makes you really appreciate how your car looks when you know it costed pennies.


trouble with that is once you have seen how good your car looks using the cheaper stuff the next things is "if the cheap stuff makes it look that good what will the good stuff make it look like".And thats it there,s no going back then,your hooked.lol


----------



## JonnyW

bennyx_o said:


> Bought a few of the Lucullan cloths and, like yourself, was pleasantly surprised by them. Will likely order a few more in the next week or so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Just had another cloth arrive from China, definitely didn't order it and the rest of my stuff had already arrived about a month ago.. So no idea where its from but I'll put it to use on something.


----------



## MrPassat

Eurocarparts have TW Sealant Wax going £5-49, plus some other goodies


----------



## Andyblue

MrPassat said:


> Eurocarparts have TW Sealant Wax going £5-49, plus some other goodies


The link if anyone wants :thumb:

https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/turtlewax-sealant-wax-500ml-552777331

Looks to be available for home delivery as well as collection...


----------



## fabionvieira

Andyblue said:


> The link if anyone wants :thumb:
> 
> https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/turtlewax-sealant-wax-500ml-552777331
> 
> Looks to be available for home delivery as well as collection...


And amazingly is one of the few products that are actually cheaper if bought through eurocarparts instead of carparts4less (£11). Great find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Conical 1l snow foam bottle from B&Q for £0.97. The thread is t identical but fits. . .

https://www.diy.com/departments/verve-hand-sprayer-1l/300961_BQ.prd










Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey

looks like we're all jumping on the £1 bottle bandwagon!


----------



## Kenan

Iv got 3 now 









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira

If anyone interested, Sonax bsd is on sale at eurocarparts blackfriday deals already live. (£6.99) Just enter code winter35 to bring it down to £4.54

Note the code early19 doesn't work on Sonax bsd, but winter35 is working.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobbyNelson

fabionvieira said:


> If anyone interested, Sonax bsd is on sale at eurocarparts blackfriday deals already live. (£6.99) Just enter code winter35 to bring it down to £4.54
> 
> Note the code early19 doesn't work on Sonax bsd, but winter35 is working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must....resist.... buying....more....products.

Ah, who am I kidding? Thanks for the heads-up. Order placed.

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira

Also on sale on eurocarparts and I love to use on my carpets or mats after seeing John from forensic detailing recommending it.

Use code winter35 to bring it down to £2.01



















Bargain!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPassat

The Eurocarparts code Winter35 seems to be still active and brings the TW sealant down to £3-57.
Thanks fabionvieira


----------



## Juke_Fan

Just out of interest has anyone tried the honey chrome extension? It pulls together a number of discount codes for a site and can automatically apply them to work out the best deal.

Tried it last night on ecp website and it found a 39% discount code.


----------



## fabionvieira

MrPassat said:


> The Eurocarparts code Winter35 seems to be still active and brings the TW sealant down to £3-57.
> Thanks fabionvieira


You're welcome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy

fabionvieira said:


> Also on sale on eurocarparts and I love to use on my carpets or mats after seeing John from forensic detailing recommending it.
> 
> Use code winter35 to bring it down to £2.01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bargain!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would this work as a winter carpet mat cleaner when I couldn't use the wet vac ?

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira

Just bought on my local Wilko some marygold extra thick outdoor gloves to help on the colder days. Normally they cost at Wilko £2.50 (Amazon £3.14-3.84) but they were reduced to £1.50 great durable, thick gloves that will help during winter time.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira

Taxboy said:


> Would this work as a winter carpet mat cleaner when I couldn't use the wet vac ?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


I use them all the time on my carpet mats and they just come up spotless really good stuff I saw on forensic detailing YouTube channel and tried it and i have been using it ever since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

Karcher K4 under £100 delivered on Karcher Outlet

https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5599


----------



## RandomlySet

I was looking at refurbished Karchers last night. Not sure how I feel about what is essentially a "second hand" unit.... I know it's a bargain, but could be money wasted.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Come on Matt you are a YouTube star! You NEED a Kranzle!


RandomlySet said:


> I was looking at refurbished Karchers last night. Not sure how I feel about what is essentially a "second hand" unit.... I know it's a bargain, but could be money wasted.


----------



## Peter77

RandomlySet said:


> I was looking at refurbished Karchers last night. Not sure how I feel about what is essentially a "second hand" unit.... I know it's a bargain, but could be money wasted.


I bought a k2 as a second unit. Visually you wouldn't tell it wasn't brand new. Not a scratch or mark on it. I'm assuming it's the internals that are refurbed and the outer casing and cables are new. Only difference is it comes packaged in brown box instead of Karcher packaging. 3 yr old now and still runs fine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

RandomlySet said:


> I was looking at refurbished Karchers last night. Not sure how I feel about what is essentially a "second hand" unit.... I know it's a bargain, but could be money wasted.


Matt, I bought a refurb K4 at the start of the year, it's taken a fair battering since with a lot of use. 
Never missed a beat...

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

RandomlySet said:


> I was looking at refurbished Karchers last night. Not sure how I feel about what is essentially a "second hand" unit.... I know it's a bargain, but could be money wasted.


I bought a refurbed K2 back in 1999 when I bought my first house. It's still going strong, 20 years later.

Wouldnt hesitate to buy another.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

My dad returned his new K4 today because "the water exited where it should not and not out the nozzle".
That really surprised and disappointed me tbh.


----------



## Neilkarting08

RandomlySet said:


> I was looking at refurbished Karchers last night. Not sure how I feel about what is essentially a "second hand" unit.... I know it's a bargain, but could be money wasted.


Matt, I brought a k4 off their refurb website start of this year in the post Xmas sale, never missed a beat and it still came with a warranty which can be extended if you wish

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

Had my Outlet K4 over 2 years, not used every weekend but gets used to clean patio as well as cars
No problems at all - happy customer


----------



## bigchunk

Had my K4 about 5 years now, broke a couple of years ago, plastic part inside leaking badly, stripped it and replaced the part for about 20 quid off ebay and been fine ever since.


----------



## Noakesy85

Wow I never even thought about refurbished units... That K4 for £89.99 is an awesome deal... Might wait and see what the january sales brings...


----------



## Rakti

I was in *Home Bargains* yesterday and they had long reach wheel arch brushes similar to these for £3.99 (short reach £2.99). No idea about quality comparison or whether they had a rubber bumper like these.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B074DDBPWF/ref=vp_d_pb_cml_lp_B07X48GK8Q_pd?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B074DDBPWF&pd_rd_w=N4iVd&pf_rd_p=a5181cc2-2759-4854-b0ca-328b7b655681&pf_rd_r=31d0600d-bd9f-47ac-89d5-0934f733f8d3&pd_rd_r=31d0600d-bd9f-47ac-89d5-0934f733f8d3&pd_rd_wg=TjVz5&th=1

If you don't need two and don't have free delivery on Amazon, they may be of interest.


----------



## Neilkarting08

Rakti said:


> I was in *Home Bargains* yesterday and they had long reach wheel arch brushes similar to these for £3.99 (short reach £2.99). No idea about quality comparison or whether they had a rubber bumper like these.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B074DDB...9f-47ac-89d5-0934f733f8d3&pd_rd_wg=TjVz5&th=1
> 
> If you don't need two and don't have free delivery on Amazon, they may be of interest.


I've had the one from HB, been using it around 6 months, it's still going and cleaning well. Recommend for the price

If it's dirty, clean it


----------



## thedonji

Neilkarting08 said:


> I've had the one from HB, been using it around 6 months, it's still going and cleaning well. Recommend for the price
> 
> If it's dirty, clean it


Are they soft brissel

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neilkarting08

thedonji said:


> Are they soft brissel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Soft enough not to scratch paintwork, but firm enough that you can clean with them. I've not noticed any needles fell off yet either.

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

Rakti said:


> I was in *Home Bargains* yesterday and they had long reach wheel arch brushes similar to these for £3.99 (short reach £2.99). No idea about quality comparison or whether they had a rubber bumper like these.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B074DDBPWF/ref=vp_d_pb_cml_lp_B07X48GK8Q_pd?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B074DDBPWF&pd_rd_w=N4iVd&pf_rd_p=a5181cc2-2759-4854-b0ca-328b7b655681&pf_rd_r=31d0600d-bd9f-47ac-89d5-0934f733f8d3&pd_rd_r=31d0600d-bd9f-47ac-89d5-0934f733f8d3&pd_rd_wg=TjVz5&th=1
> 
> If you don't need two and don't have free delivery on Amazon, they may be of interest.


Went back to Home Bargains today and it seems that I got those prices wrong. It was only £2.99 for the long handled brush and £1.99 for the short reach brush.

I bought a long handled brush and can confirm it does have a rubber bumper on the brush head.

Here's some photos of the long handled brush;
























Neil's description of the bristles is spot on.

As well as a wheel arch brush it may be useful as a wheel face brush for anyone with back problems or a disability.


----------



## Walesy.

Rakti said:


> Went back to Home Bargains today and it seems that I got those prices wrong. It was only £2.99 for the long handled brush and £1.99 for the short reach brush.
> 
> I bought a long handled brush and can confirm it does have a rubber bumper on the brush head.
> 
> Here's some photos of the long handled brush;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil's description of the bristles is spot on.
> 
> As well as a wheel arch brush it may be useful as a wheel face brush for anyone with back problems or a disability.


Ive had one of these for some time for tyres, but it does wheel surfaces with no issues. 
I bought the short handled one, its never lost any bristles and I noticed a valeter using one on paintwork. Not that I would


----------



## BaileyA3

Rakti said:


> Went back to Home Bargains today and it seems that I got those prices wrong. It was only £2.99 for the long handled brush and £1.99 for the short reach brush.
> 
> I bought a long handled brush and can confirm it does have a rubber bumper on the brush head.
> 
> Here's some photos of the long handled brush;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil's description of the bristles is spot on.
> 
> As well as a wheel arch brush it may be useful as a wheel face brush for anyone with back problems or a disability.


Had one of these for years and can confirm they are great for wheel arches.


----------



## Andyblue

Proper detailing on a budget.... 

Small 50mm plastic pipe holder / clip (the one you use to clamp pipe to the wall), cut in half, each half screwed to shelf curve upwards - 50p snow foam bottle holder :thumb: 

I’ll pop a picture up later


----------



## Rakti

Andyblue said:


> Proper detailing on a budget....
> 
> Small 50mm plastic pipe holder / clip (the one you use to clamp pipe to the wall), cut in half, each half screwed to shelf curve upwards - 50p snow foam bottle holder :thumb:
> 
> I'll pop a picture up later


Pic reminder Andy


----------



## Andyblue

Rakti said:


> Pic reminder Andy


I popped out and took one just before washing wife's car - about an hour or so ago - spooky 

As promised...










Hope it's of help to someone :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail

Woolite with warm water will clean plastic seats, plus plain [email protected]:1 with water sprayed on the lower half of the car and wheels will help remove dirt during these winter months.

John Tht.


----------



## ReyIndividual

Is this the longest ever running thread on Detailing World?


----------



## BarryAllen

Titanium Htail said:


> Woolite with warm water will clean plastic seats, plus plain [email protected]:1 with water sprayed on the lower half of the car and wheels will help remove dirt during these winter months.
> 
> John Tht.


Woolite will do Upholstery too... used to re-wet after extraction to prevent tide marks.

Stardrops at 10:1 ... sounds good. What dilution is that effective up to?


----------



## djberney

ReyIndividual said:


> Is this the longest ever running thread on Detailing World?


Yes......you get your moneys worth


----------



## Juke_Fan

If anyone is still after some cheap lined gloves I spotted these in B&M....


----------



## Rakti

Juke_Fan said:


> If anyone is still after some cheap lined gloves I spotted these in B&M....


I'm using some similar ones I got from Wilko a while back. I'll get some of those from B&M and report back comparison. Really impressed with the Wilko ones though. Had them at least 2 years and not noticed any deterioration.

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-large-heavy-duty-rubber-gloves/p/0082975


----------



## Andyblue

Recycling of household spray bottles - liking ‘method’ cleaning products and their bottles are very good quality, give a very spray and I’ve found them holding up very well. 

Simple screw on spray head, so easy to refill. 

Saves some money and stops some plastic waste, so win win :thumb:


----------



## sevenfourate

Andyblue said:


> Recycling of household spray bottles - liking 'method' cleaning products and their bottles are very good quality, give a very spray and I've found them holding up very well.
> 
> Simple screw on spray head, so easy to refill.
> 
> Saves some money and stops some plastic waste, so win win :thumb:


Good call. What products of theirs are worth trying in order to gain a few spare bottles ?

Love this whole thread and your inputs too......:wave:


----------



## Andyblue

sevenfourate said:


> Good call. What products of theirs are worth trying in order to gain a few spare bottles ?
> 
> Love this whole thread and your inputs too......:wave:


Cheers mate 

Realistically, not found one of their products I've / my wife hasn't liked, work well, effective, smell nice as well.

Their glass cleaner is nice to use as well :thumb:

If you keep an eye open, Tesco have them on 3 for £6 periodically...


----------



## Rakti

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Realistically, not found one of their products I've / my wife hasn't liked, work well, effective, smell nice as well.
> 
> Their glass cleaner is nice to use as well :thumb:
> 
> If you keep an eye open, *Tesco have them on 3 for £6 periodically*...


As in right NOW and until 03/03/20, inc some products with a usual price of £4 each

Any you particulary recommend Andy?


----------



## Walesy.

Try here for bottles guys

https://www.kirklands.co.uk/p-19217-jantex-colour-coded-trigger-spray-bottle-yellow-750ml.aspx


----------



## shane_ctr

Andyblue said:


> Recycling of household spray bottles - liking 'method' cleaning products and their bottles are very good quality, give a very spray and I've found them holding up very well.
> 
> Simple screw on spray head, so easy to refill.
> 
> Saves some money and stops some plastic waste, so win win :thumb:


Typical we still have 3/4 of a bottle of the method rhubarb APC. The kitchen is going to be getting a deep clean lol just to use the bottle up.


----------



## Rakti

Walesy. said:


> Try here for bottles guys
> 
> https://www.kirklands.co.uk/p-19217-jantex-colour-coded-trigger-spray-bottle-yellow-750ml.aspx


£5.95+VAT delivery charge! You'd have to be buying a lot of bottles to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Walesy.

Rakti said:


> £5.95+VAT delivery charge! You'd have to be buying a lot of bottles to make it worthwhile.


I ordered 8, less that £17 delivered mate, IIRC. So yeah you need to consider it


----------



## Rakti

Here's a thread where spray bottles were talked about and another company suggested at post #30.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=416751&page=3

https://www.ibottles.co.uk/products/standard-bottles.html


----------



## Andyblue

Rakti said:


> As in right NOW and until 03/03/20, inc some products with a usual price of £4 each
> 
> Any you particulary recommend Andy?


The glass cleaner, bathroom cleaner, kitchen cleaner, APC (of various 'flavours')

Choose 3 you think you'll use :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

shane_ctr said:


> Typical we still have 3/4 of a bottle of the method rhubarb APC. The kitchen is going to be getting a deep clean lol just to use the bottle up.


:lol:

Suppose you could use it on the car as well as it's an APC...


----------



## Rakti

Rakti said:


> Here's a thread where spray bottles were talked about and another company suggested at post #30.
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=416751&page=3
> 
> https://www.ibottles.co.uk/products/standard-bottles.html


Just wanted to point out, that ibottles website (pointed out by poster Meirion658) also do buckets that look similar to those sold for detailing. Also, it's not obvious the way the website is set up but they do sell trigger sprays; you choose your bottles first e.g. 58p+VAT for 500ml then choose no cap or cap or trigger (different types).

Also, was just thinking, some of the very small capacity bottles on there (very cheap) could be useful for pre-measured snow foam, shampoo etc. Fill 10 up at a time say and no more measuring for a while.

Obv, the more different types of product you can buy the more it spreads the delivery cost (£4.75 + VAT).


----------



## Rakti

Might be a good time to buy wiper blades from ECP, or at least Valeo anyway.

I checked about 10 days ago and Valeo VM26 was listed at 9.79 and they were doing 50% discount. I left it a few days and missed the 50%. Today they have a new sale started (SALE60) at 50% but VM26 is now listed at £7.58, so £3.79 after the discount compared to £4.90 10 days ago.


----------



## andy__d

Rakti said:


> Might be a good time to buy wiper blades from ECP, or at least Valeo anyway.
> 
> I checked about 10 days ago and Valeo VM26 was listed at 9.79 and they were doing 50% discount. I left it a few days and missed the 50%. Today they have a new sale started (SALE60) at 50% but VM26 is now listed at £7.58, so £3.79 after the discount compared to £4.90 10 days ago.


 if it were me, i would be watching John from forensic detailing's video about ecp before spending a single penny with them,
Some of us care about silly things like Actually getting what we paid for.....


----------



## RT1994

andy__d said:


> if it were me, i would be watching John from forensic detailing's video about ecp before spending a single penny with them,
> Some of us care about silly things like Actually getting what we paid for.....


I order a LOT of detailing products from ECP/CP4L and don't get me wrong, their customer service isn't great and they sometimes have delays with delivery/stock issues but the item has always turned up at the price paid so I really wouldn't worry about spending a few quid on some wiper blades 👍🏼


----------



## Rakti

RTDW said:


> I order a LOT of detailing products from ECP/CP4L and don't get me wrong, their customer service isn't great and they sometimes have delays with delivery/stock issues but the item has always turned up at the price paid so I really wouldn't worry about spending a few quid on some wiper blades 👍🏼


I've picked up from the Manchester branch and have to say the time I've had to wait for a Click N Collect order is ludicrous. Plus the car park is usually full i.e. inaccessible (did get a space last time though).


----------



## BarryAllen

RTDW said:


> I order a LOT of detailing products from ECP/CP4L and don't get me wrong, their customer service isn't great and they sometimes have delays with delivery/stock issues but the item has always turned up at the price paid so I really wouldn't worry about spending a few quid on some wiper blades 👍🏼


Never had an issue with them


----------



## Downward

Yeah EPC have been fine for me but I don’t order anything of great value apart from wipers with them anymore


----------



## Cookeh

Amazon sent me the wrong item once. Shall we have a witch-hunt and boycott them too?


----------



## RT1994

Rakti said:


> I've picked up from the Manchester branch and have to say the time I've had to wait for a Click N Collect order is ludicrous. Plus the car park is usually full i.e. inaccessible (did get a space last time though).


Delivery is usually free so I always do that, saves a trip 10-15 mins away 👍🏼 Had my order arrive yesterday which turned up in only a couple of days. Ordered a few other bits from them today too. They're really not that bad at all when you think of the size of the company and how many orders they must fulfil daily


----------



## blurb

Got one of these from a popular auction site to hold my small brushes. Used to drive me mad that I'd have to fish around for them and get water/soap over the top of my gloves.
Search for a double sink caddy.


----------



## Bellaciao

Nice one, need one myself!


----------



## Andyblue

Bellaciao said:


> Nice one, need one myself!


I've a couple of these from Ikea.

Do them in different colours as well

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/sunnersta-container-white-50303735/


----------



## dchapman88

Andyblue said:


> I've a couple of these from Ikea.
> 
> Do them in different colours as well
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/sunnersta-container-white-50303735/


And they fit on buckets????

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

dchapman88 said:


> And they fit on buckets????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Yes - if you look closely you can just see the lip on the back - which hooks over the bucket.

The blue: https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/sunnersta-container-blue-70440524/

The red: https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/sunnersta-container-red-10440522/

The pale green: https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/sunnersta-container-pale-green-90440523/


----------



## dchapman88

Andyblue said:


> Yes - if you look closely you can just see the lip on the back - which hooks over the bucket


Yeah I was more worried that the lip wouldn't hook over the curve of the bucket
If it does then awesome

Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

dchapman88 said:


> Yeah I was more worried that the lip wouldn't hook over the curve of the bucket
> If it does then awesome
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Yes, over my old orange bucket with a large radius lip, they fitted, but tight. On new bucket (flat lip ready for lid), they folic absolutely fine.

I've just added the other colour options as well


----------



## Dave50

Also hook onto the rails you can buy at IKEA

[URL=https://postimg.cc/LYBgTMQY]

Dave


----------



## ///M Sport

blurb said:


> Got one of these from a popular auction site to hold my small brushes. Used to drive me mad that I'd have to fish around for them and get water/soap over the top of my gloves.
> Search for a double sink caddy.


Can you tell me what size that wheel woolie brush is mate?


----------



## Juke_Fan

Needed to clean up my windscreen and I couldn't find any Barkeepers Friend powder local to me so I got some of this for 89p from B&M, Applied with a non-scratch scourer and it cleaned my windscreen really well, especially as I was just testing it out. For the price I am well impressed with the result :thumb:


----------



## Bellaciao

Andyblue said:


> I've a couple of these from Ikea.
> 
> Do them in different colours as well
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/sunnersta-container-white-50303735/


they look great as well. I got the sink caddy in the end and its great too, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sevenfourate

Missing this thread being lively :-(


----------



## Taxboy

Juke_Fan said:


> Needed to clean up my windscreen and I couldn't find any Barkeepers Friend powder local to me so I got some of this for 89p from B&M, Applied with a non-scratch scourer and it cleaned my windscreen really well, especially as I was just testing it out. For the price I am well impressed with the result :thumb:


I've also seen someone use this to clean exhaust tips. Anyone know what's in it

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan

Taxboy said:


> I've also seen someone use this to clean exhaust tips. Anyone know what's in it
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


https://www.dpi.uk.net/product_info.php?id=162

Quartz
Aqua
Soap
Sodium Carbonate
Sodium Silicate
Sodium Bicarbonate
Glycerin
Parfum
Benzisothiazolinone
Methylisothiazolinone
Laurylamine Dipropylenediamine
CI 45170

Which of these ingredients actually cleans I haven't a clue - LOL


----------



## roscopervis

Old Doktor Power was quite similar and also worked really well too for the windscreen/shower screen. I think that still sells, but is more expensive. I think that might have a repellant in it as well.


----------



## dchapman88

So my missus being a health care assistant has gone a bit crazy with the Anti Bac cleaners at the moment with the pandemic in full swing. 
Handy thing is the empty bottles. 
The spray triggers are crud and no use for chemicals whenever I've tried, but the threads all seem to be compatible with washing up liquid caps. 
Handy for splitting down 5ltr bottles. 
For example below:










Easier to get 25ml from a bottle with a nice squeeze cap than a 5litre biggun!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## gishy

Aldi are selling these at £3.99 seem solidly built not cheap plastic.don,t buy the other type they sell


----------



## mbarn

dchapman88 said:


> So my missus being a health care assistant has gone a bit crazy with the Anti Bac cleaners at the moment with the pandemic in full swing.
> Handy thing is the empty bottles.
> The spray triggers are crud and no use for chemicals whenever I've tried, but the threads all seem to be compatible with washing up liquid caps.
> Handy for splitting down 5ltr bottles.
> For example below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easier to get 25ml from a bottle with a nice squeeze cap than a 5litre biggun!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Maybe you know this already, but just advising caution on this. Shampoo etc is all good, but for example Bilt Hamber snowfoam eats through other plastic bottles. It turned the bottom of a pop bottle white and it sprung a leak.


----------



## Walesy.

mbarn said:


> Maybe you know this already, but just advising caution on this. Shampoo etc is all good, but for example Bilt Hamber snowfoam eats through other plastic bottles. It turned the bottom of a pop bottle white and it sprung a leak.


I have a pump dispenser on mine, so you always get a small drip at the end of a pump....that does sound so wrong actually, but you get what I mean

It took the paint off my metal shelf, I didn't realise it was that aggressive neat


----------



## Forsh

Detailing / paint brushes at Lidl £3.49 for 8 pack

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/product-recommendation/parkside-paintbrush-set/p32207

Detail your car while your other half decorates the bedroom!

And give your calipers a once over while you're at it...

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/product-recommendation/parkside-coloured-lacquer/p32200


----------



## Gafferinc

I grabbed a set of those Lidl brushes last time they were on offer and they've held up really well


----------



## LSpec

I know glass cleaner is cheap, but anyone has tried making glass cleaner? with alcohol and vinager, just curious


----------



## Hakim Hussain

*Thread*

How do I post a new thread


----------



## Gafferinc

Just spotted AG SRP 1 litre is £12.65 delivered on Amazon. Seems a pretty decent price?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Autoglym-Super-Resin-Polish-1L/dp/B009LHHHZE


----------



## mackemforever

Simoniz wash mitts currently half price at Tescos, £2 each. As tested by the UK Detailing guys this style of mitt is basically as good as any of the more expensive ones, and quite frankly at this price you can afford to have enough so you can use a clean mitt for every panel so it's great.

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/272481543


----------



## autonoob

Hakim Hussain said:


> How do I post a new thread


Just click the new thread button that is available in every category.


----------



## Forsh

mackemforever said:


> Simoniz wash mitts currently half price at Tescos, £2 each. As tested by the UK Detailing guys this style of mitt is basically as good as any of the more expensive ones, and quite frankly at this price you can afford to have enough so you can use a clean mitt for every panel so it's great.
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/272481543


Glad you posted - I'll pop in later for some £2.50 Glass Cleaner


----------



## Bellaciao

mackemforever said:


> Simoniz wash mitts currently half price at Tescos, £2 each. As tested by the UK Detailing guys this style of mitt is basically as good as any of the more expensive ones, and quite frankly at this price you can afford to have enough so you can use a clean mitt for every panel so it's great.
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/272481543


Bought 10 today :wall::wall:


----------



## Bellaciao

What about these?

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/s...MIg728wtOT6gIVyO3tCh1BjAMSEAQYBCABEgJE0vD_BwE

Are they worth a stab at that price?


----------



## RT1994

Bellaciao said:


> What about these?
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/s...MIg728wtOT6gIVyO3tCh1BjAMSEAQYBCABEgJE0vD_BwE
> 
> Are they worth a stab at that price?


These were posted on here a little while back. I bought a couple but just couldn't get on with them, not very soft so would only use on inside barrels of wheels but my wheel woollies do that job so these aren't used.


----------



## Kenan

RT1994 said:


> These were posted on here a little while back. I bought a couple but just couldn't get on with them, not very soft so would only use on inside barrels of wheels but my wheel woollies do that job so these aren't used.


I use mine every wash on the wheels


----------



## virgiltracey

I have the Halfords version, great on my wheels (not too tight spokes, relatively deep barrell)


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Bellaciao said:


> Bought 10 today :wall::wall:


Greedy.
I bought 3 and 2 of the wheel cleaning 'wand's, shelves getting quite bare in local tescos.


----------



## Bellaciao

SadlyDistracted said:


> Greedy.
> 
> I bought 3 and 2 of the wheel cleaning 'wand's, shelves getting quite bare in local tescos.


5 of them are now with the neighbour, never seen the wands. All that was on the shelves was the chamois but might take a peek at another store.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete

Dodo juice basics of bling detailer.
10 litres for £24 from concentrate.
Spray on your bodywork as a top up / drying aid or do what i do and use it as a waterless wash wax in the door shuts, boot etc. In one step. 

Cant find a cheaper deal on a cleaner wax spray

Another one HiRinse shine from carplan, dilute your 5 litres 30:1 as a drying aid alternative to demon shine, lasts forever for £11, thats 300litres, i have two tubs, 600 litres of drying aid for £22!!!


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Wilko have Triplewax fast wax on offer at £2.25 for 500ml. Also Triplewax wash and wax at £1.75 for 1 litre.

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/triplewax-500ml-fast-wax/p/0323208

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/carplan-triplewax-1l-car-shampoo/p/0464639


----------



## Andyblue

Carlos Fandango said:


> Wilko have Triplewax fast wax on offer at £2.25 for 500ml. Also Triplewax wash and wax at £1.75 for 1 litre.
> 
> https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/triplewax-500ml-fast-wax/p/0323208
> 
> https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/carplan-triplewax-1l-car-shampoo/p/0464639


The fast wax is surprisingly good, doesn't last that long, but is very simple to use - which is also great for using on door shuts etc...


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Carparts4less have Autobrite Cherry Glaze on offer at £5.17 
https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/a...t-polish-protectant-glaze-wax-500ml-552983410


----------



## virgiltracey

Couple of bits coming into Lidl next week, most useful for detailers:

Folding stool / Creeper - https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/car-kit/parkside-2-in-1-car-creeper-and-stool/p36887

Storage trolley - https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/car-kit/miomare-storage-trolley/p36883?ar=3

Edit: forgot to say i've got the "Nielsen" branded version of that stool, been in use for 3 years and works well, the stool is particularly useful for side panel polishing


----------



## Andyblue

Oh they look okay - might have a look at the trolley...


----------



## scooobydont

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/26Pcs-Au...9?pageci=3315a277-69c6-46a2-8365-36417e25c262










Not so much for detailing but essential for removing trim and the like, couldn't believe the size and the quality when it was delivered!

EDIT: Just noticed the price has shot up, I paid £8.60 delivered!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Was in Aldi today and they had decent looking wired worklights, a pair on a stand offering up to 9000lm of light for 60 quid.
Three year warranty and IP54 rated.


----------



## The Rover

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Was in Aldi today and they had decent looking wired worklights, a pair on a stand offering up to 9000lm of light for 60 quid.
> Three year warranty and IP54 rated.


I ordered these LED lights online yesterday, so I'll post up my thoughts when they arrive in a couple of days.


----------



## BaileyA3

The Rover said:


> I ordered these LED lights online yesterday, so I'll post up my thoughts when they arrive in a couple of days.


I spent a good while today looking in to tripod site lights and comparing prices, power and quality of the items, and these looked to be extremely good for the money compared to every thing else out there. So I popped over to aldi this afternoon and grabbed one, I haven't set it up properly yet but powered up the lights and they are very bright, even on the low setting.
The reason I went for this was actually because I have recently treated myself to some unilite goodies including the cri-2300 but didn't fancy paying the £75 for the unilite single tripod to mount it so when I saw this double tripod for £60 with free lights it was a no brainer :lol:
I do plan at some point selling on the lights that come with the aldi tripod as they can be mounted on any tripod and investing in the rechargeable unilite spotlights to mount to it instead.

Another reason I wanted to post on this thread was because whilst looking in to all these lights today I came across a brand I hadn't seen before and they currently have there cri inspection lights in a clearance sale cheap so thought they may be of use to any one who wants to try out inspection lights with out the big cost.
I've got no idea what they're like as I haven't tried them myself, I'm tempted as they are so cheap but having just invested in the unilite bits 2 weeks ago I can't justify getting these just to try them out.
Here's the links if anybody wants to check them out

https://shop.nightsearcher.com/product/NSRITESTAR400

https://shop.nightsearcher.com/product/NSRITESTAR700


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Generic 50 quid DA back in amazon early black friday deals, well reviewed but never heard of them myself

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Polishers-TOPVORK-Dual-Action-2000-6400OPM-Performance/dp/B07SQQ4JWQ/


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

BaileyA3 said:


> https://shop.nightsearcher.com/product/NSRITESTAR400
> 
> https://shop.nightsearcher.com/product/NSRITESTAR700


Had a look at the site, how genius is this... portable worklight that comes with battery adapters so you can use multiple battery brands!

Hadn't considered this before but might open up some "body only" tools, off to google adapters now.... 

https://shop.nightsearcher.com/product/NSWORKSTARCONNECT


----------



## ams_sxi

has anyone come across any budget ceramic coat applicators?


----------



## blurb

Turtle Wax sealant hydrophobic wax on for £5.34 at the moment if you're in the market. Don't forget Topcashback/Quidco. 
I don't know of any promo codes that will work with it unfortunately.

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/turtlewax-sealant-wax-500ml-552777331


----------



## HEADPHONES

£1 duster from poundshop.
Very thin
Removable sleeve
ONE POUND!






























Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## St Evelyn

That's a bargain - looks like it's going to be just the job for sliding in by the calliper to clean the rim. And for a quid you can't really grumble if it dies after a few uses.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Probably a bit niche but 5L of C2V3 for £75 on Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00Q2RI...lja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1


----------



## MrPassat

Screwfix carpet cleaning shampoo, 5L for £11-99.
Having said that, I'll probably be using Surfex HD in a sprayer then extracting using hot water.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Saw on HKUD

Bissell spot clean pro 1558E from Hughes Direct on Ebay for £118 with Nectar code.


----------



## BaileyA3

BaileyA3 said:


> I spent a good while today looking in to tripod site lights and comparing prices, power and quality of the items, and these looked to be extremely good for the money compared to every thing else out there. So I popped over to aldi this afternoon and grabbed one, I haven't set it up properly yet but powered up the lights and they are very bright, even on the low setting.
> The reason I went for this was actually because I have recently treated myself to some unilite goodies including the cri-2300 but didn't fancy paying the £75 for the unilite single tripod to mount it so when I saw this double tripod for £60 with free lights it was a no brainer :lol:
> I do plan at some point selling on the lights that come with the aldi tripod as they can be mounted on any tripod and investing in the rechargeable unilite spotlights to mount to it instead.
> 
> Another reason I wanted to post on this thread was because whilst looking in to all these lights today I came across a brand I hadn't seen before and they currently have there cri inspection lights in a clearance sale cheap so thought they may be of use to any one who wants to try out inspection lights with out the big cost.
> I've got no idea what they're like as I haven't tried them myself, I'm tempted as they are so cheap but having just invested in the unilite bits 2 weeks ago I can't justify getting these just to try them out.
> Here's the links if anybody wants to check them out
> 
> https://shop.nightsearcher.com/product/NSRITESTAR400
> 
> https://shop.nightsearcher.com/product/NSRITESTAR700


Just thought I'd post an update on this. Last week I ordered and received the ritestar 400 and also the uv inspection light and I can honestly say for the money they are very capable tools. The 400 is perfect if you want a decent inspection light for swirls and scratches on a budget.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Saw an ad on TV for Karcher WD5, currently £129.99 from Karcher with code OUTDOOR20

On idea if its any good but looked great in the ad and 3 year warranty

https://www.kaercher.com/uk/home-garden/wet-and-dry-vacuum-cleaners/wd-5-13482030.html


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Carparts4less have a Turtle Wax Hydrophobic Sealant for sale at £5.34.

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/t...MIntqs6t767QIVlO7tCh1UIAsyEAQYISABEgLtnPD_BwE


----------



## scooobydont

Carlos Fandango said:


> Carparts4less have a Turtle Wax Hydrophobic Sealant for sale at £5.34.
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/t...MIntqs6t767QIVlO7tCh1UIAsyEAQYISABEgLtnPD_BwE


Fantastic purchase at that price, it's really good.


----------



## Rakti

If you have Amazon Prime (or ordering £20 of eligible goods)

*Autoglym Glass Polish* £5.78

I used to use this, but been using Bar Keepers Friend lately. Any opinions on AGP v BKF welcome.


----------



## nog

Amazon prime again
£2 for Bar Keepers Friend Multi Surface Household Cleaner & Stain Remover Powder 250g

https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BLKGJ2G/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MrPassat

I've found that if I put some items into my basket at CarParts4Less but don't proceed to buy them and just leave them there for a few days, I usually get an email offering me 15% to complete my purchase.
I sign in when I visit their website.


----------



## macca666

MrPassat said:


> I've found that if I put some items into my basket at CarParts4Less but don't proceed to buy them and just leave them there for a few days, I usually get an email offering me 15% to complete my purchase.
> I sign in when I visit their website.


This always happens to me as well :thumb:.

Problem is CP4L is a bit like DFS and always has a discount /sale which is generally more than 15%.

For instance there's 20% off just now so if you took the 15 they offered you then you'd lose the 20% so its actually dearer :wall:


----------



## Andyblue

MrPassat said:


> I've found that if I put some items into my basket at CarParts4Less but don't proceed to buy them and just leave them there for a few days, I usually get an email offering me 15% to complete my purchase.
> I sign in when I visit their website.


True, but then you're not always guaranteed the 15% off code they send you works for the item sin your basket - frustrating to say the least...


----------



## Juke_Fan

No idea if it is any good but Wish have a snow foam lance for £6 + £3 p&p with choice of connector.

https://www.wish.com/feed/tabbed_feed_latest/product/5e05d9f73e5563063c5ae1dd


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Powertoolmate have just started a special on Unilite work lamps, well reviewed and £30 for the 2750 sounds really good price. Just search the model number.

Slr 2750 £29.99 
Il-175r £24.99 
Slr 500 £24.99


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Few AG bit in the amazon deals, about a third off

https://www.amazon.co.uk/deal/3cbe14c6/


----------



## virgiltracey

https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/shampoo-ultra-wax-1ltr-545776831

Powermaxxed Shampoo £2.79 on ECP - decent enough shampoo in my experience, certainly good enough for the daily


----------



## Richard1

I've been using the code WISHLIST99 on ECP for months now - it often gives a better discount than the daily/weekly/monthly/bank holiday/because they felt like it codes


----------



## Coupe25

virgiltracey said:


> https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/shampoo-ultra-wax-1ltr-545776831
> 
> Powermaxxed Shampoo £2.79 on ECP - decent enough shampoo in my experience, certainly good enough for the daily


I've been using Bilt Hamber autowash for a while now. Just one 5ml syringe per bucket, seems to last forever and is really sleek over the paint


----------



## xlfive

This thread seems to have slowed down , I’ve just bought a weekend warrior kit from EZ car care 
10 items for £25 delivered from Wowcher


----------



## Forsh

Sponge erasers at Aldi next week

https://www.aldi.co.uk/power-force-eraser-sponge-pads/p/055272462613003


----------



## Rakti

Spotted in Tesco today

*450ml WD40 £2.75* (half their normal price) - Clubcard Price


----------



## silky1873

xlfive said:


> This thread seems to have slowed down , I've just bought a weekend warrior kit from EZ car care
> 10 items for £25 delivered from Wowcher


this stuff any good mate, ? my social media pages getting blitzed with their adverts offering 3 x 5 litres of your choosing for £50

was thinking of trying it but hearing good and bad about it


----------



## Gafferinc

silky1873 said:


> this stuff any good mate, ? my social media pages getting blitzed with their adverts offering 3 x 5 litres of your choosing for £50
> 
> was thinking of trying it but hearing good and bad about it


I've had a few bits from them over the years - solid performers IMO. Never going to set the world alight but do the job ok.

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Morrisons have Carplan Demon Shine for sale at £2.50 for 1 litre. 
https://groceries.morrisons.com/products/carplan-demon-shine-spray-on-shine-496557011


----------



## Imprezaworks

Saw that. Very cheap lol


----------



## Del-GTi

Argos have a Spear & Jackson pressure washer for £95.

It's got a 3yr guarantee, 2200w motor, 110 bar rated, 150 bar max, 10m high-pressure hose with built-in storage reel, 5m power cable with storage, detergent reservoir, and lots of different brushes, lances etc.

I bought one at the weekend as my trusty old Vax was beginning to give up on me. It's a fairly heavy machine but comes with an extendable handle and wheels. I've not had a chance to use it yet due to the weather but it seems like a decent bit of kit. It also uses the same style connector as Lavor so don't need to change my foam cannon. (Lavor fittings work with S&J, Vax, Qualcast, Aldi Workzone, Lidl Parkside and others I'm sure)

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/7869385


----------



## Imprezaworks

Shame I don't need one ha ha


----------



## virgiltracey

Del-GTi said:


> Argos have a Spear & Jackson pressure washer for £95.
> 
> It's got a 3yr guarantee, 2200w motor, 110 bar rated, 150 bar max, 10m high-pressure hose with built-in storage reel, 5m power cable with storage, detergent reservoir, and lots of different brushes, lances etc.
> 
> I bought one at the weekend as my trusty old Vax was beginning to give up on me. It's a fairly heavy machine but comes with an extendable handle and wheels. I've not had a chance to use it yet due to the weather but it seems like a decent bit of kit. It also uses the same style connector as Lavor so don't need to change my foam cannon. (Lavor fittings work with S&J, Vax, Qualcast, Aldi Workzone, Lidl Parkside and others I'm sure)
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/product/7869385


The exterior looks identical to the Workzone PW I've been using for about 4 years now! if the inside is the same, then its a very capable machine, only let down by the plastic hose, but thats easily swapped for a good rubber one


----------



## virgiltracey

nice and cheap stool / creeper at Lidl next week - https://www.lidl.co.uk/p/car-accessories/parkside-2-in-1-car-creeper-and-stool/p49921

I've had the "Nielsen" branded version for years and its been great,


----------



## Miccheck1516

Turtle Wax Dry and Shine £3.49 at ECP.

https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/turt...ontent=awin+traffic&utm_campaign=Sub+Networks

Seems to do well in the reviews i've seen.





Can't really go wrong at that price IMO.


----------



## Forsh




----------



## Imprezaworks

Never tried that. Some say they had issues with using it, can't remember what they were now though!??


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bought this last week and used it a couple of times. Little goes a long way, smells nice too.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0009IQX72/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_FE7HWRCYT1DX22BMM2JB


----------



## Forsh

Imprezaworks said:


> Never tried that. Some say they had issues with using it, can't remember what they were now though!??


Was that not_" CarPlan No1 Super Gloss"_?


----------



## Imprezaworks

Think it was the marks it left after. I never bought it so nudy have been something like that. I have a black car and it's an ass with certain fussy products.


----------



## Rappy

Imprezaworks said:


> Bought this last week and used it a couple of times. Little goes a long way, smells nice too.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0009IQX72/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_FE7HWRCYT1DX22BMM2JB


Never seen that before :thumb:

Sounds like a wash & wax. Very similar to Gold Class Shampoo.


----------



## Kenan

Imprezaworks said:


> Think it was the marks it left after. I never bought it so nudy have been something like that. I have a black car and it's an ass with certain fussy products.


Iv got it and also have a black 2 black cars and haven't had an issue with it. For the money it's hard to beat, normally use it on my wheels in the winter as a quick spray on after cleaning but my current protection is going strong and doesn't need topping up yet.

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1994

Imprezaworks said:


> Think it was the marks it left after. I never bought it so nudy have been something like that. I have a black car and it's an ass with certain fussy products.


It can be a little finicky just like most spray and rinse protection products really. Just have to be mindful of the conditions (temperature and sun) ensuring it isn't sitting on the panel for too long.

I'm a little annoyed as I picked up a bottle from ECP yesterday and it had crystallised, floating bits in the bottle etc so it's definitely really old stock. Ive returned it and would rather pay full price from Turtle Wax so I know it performs as it should.


----------



## percymon

Imprezaworks said:


> Bought this last week and used it a couple of times. Little goes a long way, smells nice too.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0009IQX72/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_FE7HWRCYT1DX22BMM2JB


I'm surprised thats still going, i remember it from 15+ years ago.


----------



## percymon

Cant believe the Aliexpress Make Up brush/tyre dressing brush hasn't had a mention in this thread. I bought several which i gave my father one, three mates got one each and i'm still using my first one after a few months and 15+ uses....

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=429069&highlight=aliexpress


----------



## percymon

Some reasonable reductions on Autoglym products at amazon..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/deal/3cfad...53-8ab7-4646-9f35-936d7681e958&pd_rd_wg=waumn

Polar blast at £12 and Polar wash for a tenner amongst the reductions


----------



## Imprezaworks

Highly recommend their rapid detailer


----------



## scooobydont

TurtleWax dry and shine cheap at euro car parts £3.49:

https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/turtlewax-dry-shine-750ml-552777351


----------



## Imprezaworks

On the previous page mate


----------



## scooobydont

Imprezaworks said:


> On the previous page mate


Dang it. :lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Probably be a bit poo, but 89p lol

https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/triple-qx-alloy-wheel-cleaner-2-5ltr-542772412


----------



## Miccheck1516

Wee deal on Auto Finesse Satin tyre Creme, £4.20 at Halfords.

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...utm_source=drytinder&utm_campaign=phgreferral

I'd bite but the combination of an aliexpress makeup brush and megs tyre gel looks like it's going to last me a long time!


----------



## Carlos Fandango

If funds are really tight Wilko's have Simoniz Quickshine detailer on sale at £2.50 and Simoniz Carnauba liquid Wax for £2.25. Although the picture shows polish and wax as opposed to Carnauba liquid wax, so I guess it's bit of a lucky dip as to what you'll get. 
https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/simoniz-500ml-quick-shine-detailer/p/0344887
https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/simoniz-475ml-carnauba-liquid-wax/p/0344886


----------



## Bratwurst

AutoGlym Polar products all with money off at Halfrauds.
If you scroll down, there seems to be an additional 10% off code.

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/all-car-cleaning/autoglym-polar-cleaning-collection-3932781020.html?_gl=1*1q6a7yg*_up*MQ..&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIprOQ9rrI9gIVG-ztCh1TAg2EEAQYByABEgLW8_D_BwE

Amazon also have AG Polar range reduced:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Autoglym-PWS002-5-Polar-Wash-2-5L/dp/B07N6TKY8C/ref=asc_df_B07N6TKY8C/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=310513207083&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17245903037053615536&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1007381&hvtargid=pla-671464114451&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Rakti

Needed some Wipers and an Expansion Tank Cap (they're listed under Radiator Cap).

*Parts In Motion* have 20% off all parts until 15th Apr, min spend £20* using code APR20

Don't bother looking at their cleaning stuff though; looks expensive.

Also looked at GSF as they have taken over BMS up here in the North, so I now have a local store. Unfortunately, you can only Click and Collect items that are in-stock at your local store (which is daft) and the Cap wasn't in stock and no facility to order, so you'd have to spend £25 to get Free Delivery (which I wasn't). Maybe I could have used online Chat, but too much faff, and the Cap was cheaper at PIM even before the discount.

*They're also Free Delivery without a min spend (but no discount without a min spend).


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Euro Car Parts have Turtle Wax Sealant Hydrophobic Wax on special offer - £2.69
https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/turtlewax-seal-and-shine-500ml-552777331


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bargain. Will grab a bottle later


----------



## cherry

Good arrows. Just ordered four.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Just had a couple arrive.


----------



## sharrkey

5ltrs Ag rebound for £19.95

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks

So tempting. Was either this or detailed online purge (same price)


----------



## cherry

cherry said:


> Good arrows. Just ordered four.


Grr.

ECP have texted to say sorry it out of stock.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Carlos Fandango said:


> Euro Car Parts have Turtle Wax Sealant Hydrophobic Wax on special offer - £2.69
> https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/turtlewax-seal-and-shine-500ml-552777331


I snagged last 2 bottles from local branch. It will last me ages. I use it on families cars when I give them a once over as its long lasting.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Used it quite a bit in work, it's suoerb to use. Will buy again for sure.


----------



## sharrkey

Autoglym Ultra High Definition Collection https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07KCCMCJL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_MXE8D1ZB0WDSX6JN71R7

Not super cheap wax but great price reduction on Amazon with 55% off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrPassat

Carplan stuff including their super gloss is £5-99 in Aldi


----------



## The Sheriff

Turtlewax Carnuba Wax liquid, 2 bottles £10.50 delivered 

Turtlewax Carnuba Wax


----------



## Imprezaworks

Megs wash plus reduced at amazon. Should I buy some..... 

https://amzn.eu/d/dBUz4Lv


----------



## Kenan

Imprezaworks said:


> Megs wash plus reduced at amazon. Should I buy some.....
> 
> Meguiar's G25024EU Car Wash Plus+ 709ml Heavy Duty Car Shampoo : Amazon.co.uk: Automotive


Yes, as part of a decontamination prep I really like it. One of the few products I will buy again when it runs out. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bought done earlier. I'm trying new products over the weekend so will sww what this is like. From what I've read briefly. 

Wash car. 
Dry. 
Add some on a wash mitt and use. 
Rinse. 
Dry

??


----------



## Jinky777

picked up 2 small cleaning mitts at the range £1.49 each fantastic size perfect for washing wheels.
Also picked up 3 applicators which attach to a plastic knob handle via Velcro, should be good for dressing the tyres
again pack of 3 £2.99. I bought them for the wheels so happy to go cheap. Wash buckets in Halfords £6 each with grids £5 join the Halfords


----------



## Jinky777

The Range for small cleaning mits fantastic for washing wheels £1.49 each.Leo
Also the applicator3 for £2.99 and they come with a knob handle which the pads Velcro onto so good for doing tyre dressing etc.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Okie dokie then


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Eurocar Parts have Autobrite Cherry Glaze on offer.









Autobrite Cherry Glaze All-In-One Paint Polish, Protectant, Glaze & Wax 500ml | Euro Car Parts


Autobrite Cherry Glaze All-In-One Paint Polish, Protectant, Glaze & Wax 500ml at the lowest UK prices from Euro Car Parts UK’s No.1 for Car Accessories, Car Styling & Car Care. Buy today Online, In store or by Phone + Branches Nationwide – Next Day UK Free Delivery.




www.eurocarparts.com


----------



## Imprezaworks

Good find will grab a bottle tomo


----------



## Imprezaworks

Check out Ambush-parts on eBay. I've used them before most recently for a pipercross panel filter for my golf. Think I paid 12 delivered where as others 30. Check his discounted bits


----------



## Imprezaworks

Just bought a tin of Soft 99 water block dark for 10.11 delivered


----------



## percymon

Carlos Fandango said:


> Eurocar Parts have Autobrite Cherry Glaze on offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autobrite Cherry Glaze All-In-One Paint Polish, Protectant, Glaze & Wax 500ml | Euro Car Parts
> 
> 
> Autobrite Cherry Glaze All-In-One Paint Polish, Protectant, Glaze & Wax 500ml at the lowest UK prices from Euro Car Parts UK’s No.1 for Car Accessories, Car Styling & Car Care. Buy today Online, In store or by Phone + Branches Nationwide – Next Day UK Free Delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurocarparts.com


Plenty of other Autobrite products on 'price cut' too at ECP/CP4L


----------



## percymon

Wilko's have Armour-All products on offer most half price - the wheel and tyre cleaner is quite good, especially as a tyre cleaner - £2.50/bottle



https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/decorating-diy/car-care/car-cleaning/c/900?brand=Armor+All


----------



## percymon

Ditto Simoniz products - the air bomb sanitizer is pretty good for those in need



https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/decorating-diy/car-care/car-cleaning/c/900?brand=Simoniz


----------



## Imprezaworks

Sonax brilliant wax 250ml. Pretty sure that's highly regarded?. It's 4.09 on ecp


----------



## Imprezaworks

That price is wrong. I did get it for that but it should be around a tenner.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Need to stop ha ha. Bought sonax ex 04 06 250ml at under £8 delivered.


----------



## 121DOM

percymon said:


> Ditto Simoniz products - the air bomb sanitizer is pretty good for those in need
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/decorating-diy/car-care/car-cleaning/c/900?brand=Simoniz


 Cheers , 8 for £20 a bargain start to Saturday


----------



## Kenan

Imprezaworks said:


> Bought done earlier. I'm trying new products over the weekend so will sww what this is like. From what I've read briefly.
> 
> Wash car.
> Dry.
> Add some on a wash mitt and use.
> Rinse.
> Dry
> 
> ??


I would bother drying the car after the first wash but just rinse. You want some water on the mitt/car as the megs can dry out during use (in my experience)

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yeah when i used it the car was wet


----------



## alfajim

Imprezaworks said:


> Just bought a tin of Soft 99 water block dark for 10.11 delivered


Where'd you pick this bargain up from?


----------



## Imprezaworks

Have a mooch on ebay mate, ambush parts or similar. That and my sonax arrived today, great service


----------



## Imprezaworks

Ambush | eBay Stores


AMBUSH - Sports Performance For The Road 'Fast Road' parts to upgrade your driving experience, including: Performance Brake Discs • Drilled & Grooved or Grooved-only • Fast Road Brake Pads • Performance Air Filters • Professional Valeting Supplies • Quality Manufacturers • Expert Service We...



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## alfajim

Cheers, ordered.


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Beads car care have some Soft99 waxes at ridiculously cheap prices. For example check out the Kiwami Light Wax below at £5.87. 








Soft99 Extreme Gloss The Kiwami Wax Light | Beads Car Care


Soft99 The "Kiwami" Extreme Gloss Wax Dark/Light is a comprehensive wax from Soft99 combining carnauba and resin for great gloss. Order now!




www.beadscarcare.co.uk


----------



## Carlos Fandango

B&M stores have RAC wash mitts and drying towels on offer at only £3.00 for the pair. 









RAC 2-in-1 Wash & Dry Set


Double action cleaning kit. Microfibre noodle mitt cleans and polishes car while the cloth can be used to dry after rinsing - B&M Stores.



www.bmstores.co.uk


----------



## IvorB1H

Picked one up just yesterday decent large mitt

They also stock these which are pretty decent glass cloths


----------



## Wilco

Used to apply wax today to see if I could. With care yes you can
£1


----------



## 666dub

Simoniz stuff from Tesco, particularly when it's half price, which it is quite often. 🙂👍


----------

